# فهرس آيات الكتاب المقدس  (بحسب الكلمات الموجوده في الايات)



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*فكرة الموضوع مش فكرتي *​ 
*هو موقع انا شفتو فيه كلمات ولما نضغط على أي كلمه *​ 
*بتوجهنا لكل آيات الكتاب المقدس المتعلقه بالكلمه *​ 
*ولان عجبتني كتير الفكره حبيت انقلها*​ 


*واكيد الموضوع هيكون مغلق لغاية ميكتمل *​ 



 




*الأبدية*​ 
*الاتحاد بالمسيح*​ 
*الآدوميين*​ 
*الاختيار*​ 
*الارتداد*​ 
*الارض*​ 
*الأردن*​ 
*الارسالية العظمى*​ 
*الإستقامة*​ 
*الأقسام*​ 
*الاقتراب الى الله*​ 
*الآلام*​ 
*الإنجيل*​ 
*الايمان*​ 
*الإيمان2*​ 
*البوق*​ 
*الباطل*​ 
*البحر*​ 
*البراري*​ 
*البر الذاتي*​ 
*البغض للمسيح*​ 
*التبرير*​ 
*التبكير*
 
*التجربه*

*التخصيص*​ 
*تخصيص*​ 
*التقديس*​ 
*التدهن*​ 
*التكريس*​ 
*الثالوث1*​ 
*الثالوث**2*​ 
*الدم*​ 
*الحارس*​ 
*الحريه*​ 
*الحصاد*​ 
*الحق*​ 
*الحكمه*​ 
*الحياة الروحية*​ 
*الختان*​ 
*الخداع*​ 
*الخطيه*​ 
*الخلاص 1*​ 
*الخلاص 2*​ 
*الخوف*

*الخيام*​ 
*الذهب*​ 
*الرب*​ 
*الانسان*​ 
*الرسل*​ 
*الروح القدس*​


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأبدية*​*


**غلاطية 1: 5 الذي له المجد الى ابد الآبدين آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**عبرانيين 13: 21 ليكمّلكم في كل عمل صالح لتصنعوا مشيئته عاملا فيكم ما يرضي امامه بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد الىابد الآبدين آمين *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس  4: 11 ان كان يتكلم احد فكاقوال الله. وان كان يخدم احد فكانه من قوة  يمنحها الله لكي يتمجد الله في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد والسلطان  الى ابد الآبدين آمين *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 5: 11 له المجد والسلطان الىابد الآبدين آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 1: 6 وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة للّه ابيه له المجد والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 1: 18 والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حيّ الى ابد الآبدين آمين ولي مفاتيح الهاوية والموت *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 4: 9 وحينما تعطي الحيوانات مجدا وكرامة وشكرا للجالس على العرش الحي الى ابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 4: 10 يخرّ الاربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش ويسجدون للحي الىابد الآبدين ويطرحون اكاليلهم امام العرش قائلين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا  5: 13 وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الارض وتحت الارض وما على البحر كل ما  فيها سمعتها قائلة. للجالس على العرش وللخروف البركة والكرامة والمجد  والسلطان الى ابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 5: 14 وكانت الحيوانات الاربعة تقول آمين. والشيوخ الاربعة والعشرون خرّوا وسجدوا للحي الى ابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 7: 12 قائلين آمين. البركة والمجد والحكمة والشكر والكرامة والقدرة والقوة لالهنا الى ابدالآبدين آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 10: 6 واقسم بالحي الى ابد الآبدين الذي خلق السماء وما فيها والارض وما فيها والبحر وما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 11: 15 ثم بوق الملاك السابع فحدثت اصوات عظيمة في السماء قائلة قد صارت ممالك العالم لربنا ومسيحه فسيملك الىابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 14: 11 ويصعد دخان عذابهم الى ابد الآبدين ولا تكون راحة نهارا وليلا للذين يسجدون للوحش ولصورته ولكل من يقبل سمة اسمه *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 15: 7 وواحد من الاربعة الحيوانات اعطى السبعة الملائكة سبعة جامات من ذهب مملوءة من غضب الله الحي الى ابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 19: 3 وقالوا ثانية هللويا. ودخانها يصعد الى ابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 20: 10 وابليس الذي كان يضلّهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهارا وليلا الى ابد الآبدين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رؤيا 22: 5 ولا يكون ليل هناك ولا يحتاجون الى سراج او نور شمس لان الرب الاله ينير عليهم وهم سيملكون الى ابد الآبدين *

*ý ýتثنية 33: 15 ومن مفاخر الجبال القديمة ومن نفائس الآكام الابديةý ý*

*تثنية 33: 27 الاله القديم ملجأ والاذرع الابدية من تحت. فطرد من قدامك العدو وقال أهلكý ý*

*مزامير 74: 3 ارفع خطواتك الى الخرب الابدية. الكل قد حطم العدو في المقدسý ý*

*جامعة  3: 11 صنع الكل حسنا في وقته وايضا جعل الابدية في قلبهم التي بلاها لا  يدرك الانسان العمل الذي يعمله الله من البداية الى النهاية‏ý ý*

*حزقيال  26: 20 اهبطك مع الهابطين في الجب الى شعب القدم واجلسك في اسافل الارض في  الخرب الابدية مع الهابطين في الجب لتكوني غير مسكونة واجعل فخرا في ارض  الاحياءý ý*

*دانيال 12: 2 وكثيرون من الراقدين في تراب الارض يستيقظون هؤلاء الى الحياة الابدية وهؤلاء الى العار للازدراء الابديý ý*

*متى  18: 8 فان اعثرتك يدك او رجلك فاقطعها وألقها عنك. خير لك ان تدخل الحياة  اعرج او اقطع من ان تلقى في أتون النار الابدية ولك يدان او رجلان‏ý ý*

*متى 19: 16 واذا واحد تقدم وقال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابديةý ý*

*متى  19: 29 وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او  اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابديةý ý*

*متى 25: 41 ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس وملائكتهý ý*

*مرقس 10: 17 وفيما هو خارج الى الطريق ركض واحد وجثا له وسأله ايها المعلّم الصالح ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابديةý ý*

*مرقس  10: 30 الا وياخذ مئة ضعف الآن في هذا الزمان بيوتا واخوة واخوات وامهات  واولادا وحقولا مع اضطهادات وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الابدية‏ý ý*

*لوقا 10: 25 واذا ناموسي قام يجربه قائلا يا معلّم ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابديةý ý*

*لوقا 16: 9 وانا اقول لكم اصنعوا لكم اصدقاء بمال الظلم حتى اذا فنيتم يقبلونكم في المظال الابديةý 
*
*
*
*لوقا 18: 18 وسأله رئيس قائلا ايها المعلّم الصالح ماذا اعمل لأرث الحياة الابديةý ý*

*لوقا 18:30 الا ويأخذ في هذا الزمان اضعافا كثيرة وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الابديةý *

*يوحنا 3:15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابديةý ý*

*يوحنا 3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابديةý ý*

*يوحنا 4: 36 والحاصد يأخذ اجرة ويجمع ثمرا للحياة الابدية لكي يفرح الزارع والحاصد معاý *
*يوحنا 6: 27 اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الانسان لان هذا الله الآب قد ختمهý *
*يوحنا 6: 68 فاجابه سمعان بطرس يا رب الى من نذهب. كلام الحياة الابدية عندكý ý*

*يوحنا 17: 3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلتهý ý*

*اعمال  13: 46 فجاهر بولس وبرنابا وقالا كان يجب ان تكلّموا انتم اولا بكلمة الله  ولكن اذ دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم انكم غير مستحقين للحياة الابدية هوذا نتوجه  الى الاممý ý*

*اعمال 13: 48 فلما سمع الامم ذلك كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب. وآمن جميع الذين كانوا معيّنين للحياة الابديةý ý*

*رومية 2: 7 اما الذين بصبر في العمل الصالح يطلبون المجد والكرامة والبقاء فبالحياة الابديةý ý*

*رومية 5: 21 حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربناý *
*1تيموثاوس 1: 16 لكنني لهذا رحمت ليظهر يسوع المسيح فيّ انا اولا كل اناة مثالا للعتيدين ان يؤمنوا به للحياة الابديةý *
*1 تيموثاوس 6: 12 جاهد جهاد الايمان الحسن وامسك بالحياة الابدية التي اليها دعيت ايضا واعترفت الاعتراف الحسن امام شهود كثيرينý *

*1 تيموثاوس  6: 16 الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد  من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية آمينý *

*متى 6: 13 ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد. آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**متى 21: 19 فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد الى الابد. فيبست التينة في الحال *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**مرقس 3: 29 ولكن من جدّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة الى الابدبل هو مستوجب دينونة ابدية *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**مرقس 11: 14 فاجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد الى الابد. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**لوقا 1: 33 ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**لوقا 1: 55 كما كلم آباءنا. لابراهيم ونسله الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 4: 14 ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي اعطيه انا فلن يعطش الى الابد. بل الماء الذي اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 6: 51 انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد. والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 6: 58 هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. ليس كما اكل آباؤكم المنّ وماتوا. من يأكل هذا الخبز فانه يحيا الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 8: 35 والعبد لا يبقى في البيت الىالابد. اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 8: 51 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا  8: 52 فقال له اليهود الآن علمنا ان بك شيطانا. قد مات ابراهيم والانبياء.  وانت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 10: 28 وانا اعطيها حياة ابدية ولن تهلك الى الابد ولا يخطفها احد من يدي *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 11: 26 وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الابد. أتؤمنين بهذا *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 12: 34 فاجابه الجمع نحن سمعنا من الناموس ان المسيح يبقى الى الابد. فكيف تقول انت انه ينبغي ان يرتفع ابن الانسان. من هو هذا ابن الانسان *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**يوحنا 14: 16 وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الىالابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رومية 1: 25 الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذي هو مبارك الى الابد آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رومية 9: 5 ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رومية 11: 36 لان منه وبه وله كل الاشياء. له المجد الىالابد آمين *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**رومية 16: 27 للّه الحكيم وحده بيسوع المسيح له المجد الىالابد آمين. كتبت الى اهل رومية من كورنثوس على يد فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]كورنثوس 9: 9 كما هو مكتوب فرق. اعطى المساكين. بره يبقى الىالابد*

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]كورنثوس 11: 31 الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو مبارك الى الابد يعلم اني لست اكذب *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**فيلمون 1: 15 لانه ربما لاجل هذا افترق عنك الى ساعة لكي يكون لك الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**عبرانيين 5: 6 كما يقول ايضا في موضع آخر انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**عبرانيين 6: 20 حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لاجلنا صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**عبرانيين 7: 3 بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب. لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**عبرانيين 7: 17 لانه يشهد انك كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
[/font]**عبرانيين 7: 21 لان اولئك بدون قسم قد صاروا كهنة واما هذا فبقسم من القائل له اقسم الرب ولن يندم انت كاهن الى الابدعلى رتبة ملكي صادق *
* 

*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاتحاد بالمسيح



**[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه واياه جعل راسا فوق كل شيء للكنيسة[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]التي هي جسده ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل[/font]*
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 4:15[/font]
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء الى ذاك[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي هو الراس المسيح[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي منه كل الجسد مركبا معا ومقترنا بموازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصّل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة[/font]
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 1:18[/font]
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء[/font].

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 3:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليحل المسيح بالايمان في قلوبكم[/font]*
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 1:27[/font]
27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين اراد الله ان يعرّفهم ما هو غنى مجد هذا السر في الامم الذي هو المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد[/font]



2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 12:2[/font]
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اعرف انسانا في المسيح قبل اربع عشرة سنة أفي الجسد لست اعلم ام خارج الجسد لست اعلم.الله يعلم.اختطف هذا الى السماء الثالثة[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 5:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية[/font].



[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 2:24[/font]
24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انتم فما سمعتموه من البدء فليثبت اذا فيكم.ان ثبت فيكم ما سمعتموه من البدء فانتم ايضا تثبتون في الابن وفي الآب[/font].

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مع  المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ.فما احياه الآن في الجسد  فانما احياه في الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لاجلي[/font]*
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 3:17[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليحل المسيح بالايمان في قلوبكم[/font]



[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اثبتوا فيّ وانا فيكم.كما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر من ذاته ان لم يثبت في الكرمة كذلك انتم ايضا ان لم تثبتوا فيّ[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان ثبتم فيّ وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم[/font].

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان ثبتم فيّ وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 2:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انتم فما سمعتموه من البدء فليثبت اذا فيكم.ان ثبت فيكم ما سمعتموه من البدء فانتم ايضا تثبتون في الابن وفي الآب[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 1:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل من تعدى ولم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله.ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 6:56[/font]*
*56 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من ياكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 3:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومن يحفظ وصاياه يثبت فيه وهو فيه.وبهذا نعرف انه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي اعطانا[/font]*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 3:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومن يحفظ وصاياه يثبت فيه وهو فيه.وبهذا نعرف انه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي اعطانا[/font]*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 4:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بهذا نعرف اننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا انه قد اعطانا من روحه[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 2:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح[/font]*
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 2:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا[/font]



*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:17[/font]*
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد[/font].



[font=times new roman (arabic)]نشيد الانشاد 2:16[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حبيبي لي وانا له الراعي بين السوسن[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]نشيد الانشاد 7:10[/font]
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا لحبيبي واليّ اشتياقه[/font].

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 3:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبها بموته[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 2:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كنا نصبر فسنملك ايضا معه.ان كنا ننكره فهو ايضا سينكرنا[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 6:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ام تجهلون اننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه ان كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير ايضا بقيامته[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عالمين هذا ان انساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد ايضا للخطية[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كنا قد متنا مع المسيح نؤمن اننا سنحيا ايضا معه[/font]*
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مع  المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ.فما احياه الآن في الجسد  فانما احياه في الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لاجلي[/font]
*

**[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 14:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في ذلك اليوم تعلمون اني انا في ابي وانتم فيّ وانا فيكم[/font].*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كاس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح.الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح[/font].*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لاننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 25:40[/font]*
*40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم الحق اقول لكم بما انكم فعلتموه باحد اخوتي هؤلاء الاصاغر فبي فعلتم[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 25:45[/font]*
*45 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فيجيبهم قائلا الحق اقول لكم بما انكم لم تفعلوه باحد هؤلاء الاصاغر فبي لم تفعلوا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 9:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فسقط على الارض[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]وسمع صوتا قائلا له شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 8:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان  شاول راضيا بقتله.وحدث في ذلك اليوم اضطهاد عظيم على الكنيسة التي في  اورشليم فتشتت الجميع في كور اليهودية والسامرة ما عدا الرسل[/font]‎.*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 2:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وانتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اثبتوا فيّ وانا فيكم.كما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر من ذاته ان لم يثبت في الكرمة كذلك انتم ايضا ان لم تثبتوا فيّ[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 11:23[/font]*
*23 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي لما أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع ان يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 2:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]متأصلين ومبنيين فيه وموطدين في الايمان كما علّمتم متفاضلين فيه بالشكر[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 4:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل صادقين في المحبة[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ننمو في كل شيء الى ذاك الذي هو الراس المسيح[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي منه كل الجسد مركبا معا ومقترنا بموازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصّل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 2:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وغير متمسك بالراس الذي منه كل الجسد بمفاصل وربط متوازرا ومقترنا ينمو نموا من الله[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اثبتوا فيّ وانا فيكم.كما ان الغصن لا يقدر ان يأتي بثمر من ذاته ان لم يثبت في الكرمة كذلك انتم ايضا ان لم تثبتوا فيّ[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا[/font].*

*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 5:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 3:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوجد فيه وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس بل الذي بايمان المسيح البر الذي من الله بالايمان[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح[/font].*

*
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 3:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل من يثبت فيه لا يخطئ.كل من يخطئ لم يبصره ولا عرفه[/font]*


*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 5:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا ان كان احد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة.الاشياء العتيقة قد مضت.هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا[/font].*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية واما الروح فحياة بسبب البر[/font].*

*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 2:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن ايها الاولاد اثبتوا فيه حتى اذا أظهر يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه[/font].*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا[/font].*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان ثبتم فيّ وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم[/font].*

*
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 2:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من قال انه ثابت فيه ينبغي انه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو ايضا[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 2:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يخسركم احد الجعالة راغبا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة متداخلا في ما لم ينظره منتفخا باطلا من قبل ذهنه الجسدي[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وغير متمسك بالراس الذي منه كل الجسد بمفاصل وربط متوازرا ومقترنا ينمو نموا من الله[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:35[/font]*
*35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف[/font].*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كان احد لا يثبت فيّ يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف ويجمعونه ويطرحونه في النار فيحترق[/font].*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا الكرمة الحقيقية وابي الكرّام[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان.الذي يثبت فيّ وانا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير.لانكم بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا[/font].*

*
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 3:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حسب نعمة الله المعطاة لي كبنّاء حكيم قد وضعت اساسا وآخر يبني عليه.ولكن فلينظر كل واحد كيف يبني عليه[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه لا يستطيع احد ان يضع اساسا آخر غير الذي وضع الذي هو يسوع المسيح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 2:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي فيه كل البناء مركبا معا ينمو هيكلا مقدسا في الرب[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي اذ تأتون اليه حجرا حيّا مرفوضا من الناس ولكن مختار من الله كريم[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كونوا انتم ايضا مبنيين كحجارة حية بيتا روحيا كهنوتا مقدسا لتقديم ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك يتضمن ايضا في الكتاب هانذا اضع في صهيون حجر زاوية مختارا كريما والذي يؤمن به لن يخزى[/font].*

*
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 12:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه كما ان الجسد هو واحد وله اعضاء كثيرة وكل اعضاء الجسد الواحد اذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد كذلك المسيح ايضا[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 12:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انتم فجسد المسيح واعضاؤه افرادا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 5:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 5:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب[/font].*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم.من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه[/font].*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه لم يبغض احد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الرب ايضا للكنيسة[/font].*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاننا اعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه[/font].*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا[/font].*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا السر عظيم ولكنني انا اقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الآدوميين*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:9[/font]
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذه مواليد عيسو ابي ادوم في جبل سعير[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 32:3[/font]
3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وارسل يعقوب رسلا قدامه الى عيسو اخيه الى ارض سعير بلاد ادوم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 2:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوص الشعب قائلا.انتم مارّون بتخم اخوتكم بني عيسو الساكنين في سعير فيخافون منكم فاحترزوا جدا[/font].
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تهجموا عليهم لاني لا اعطيكم من ارضهم ولا وطأة قدم لاني لعيسو قد اعطيت جبل سعير ميراثا[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 2:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوص الشعب قائلا.انتم مارّون بتخم اخوتكم بني عيسو الساكنين في سعير فيخافون منكم فاحترزوا جدا[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 20:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وارسل موسى رسلا من قادش الى ملك ادوم.هكذا يقول اخوك اسرائيل قد عرفت كل المشقة التي اصابتنا[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:15[/font]
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء امراء بني عيسو.بنو اليفاز بكر عيسو امير تيمان وامير اومار وامير صفو وامير قناز[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامير قورح وامير جعثام وامير عماليق.هؤلاء امراء أليفاز في ارض ادوم.هؤلاء بنو عدا[/font].
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهؤلاء بنو رعوئيل بن عيسو.امير نحث وامير زارح وامير شمّة وامير مزّة.هؤلاء امراء رعوئيل في ارض ادوم.هؤلاء بنو بسمة امرأة عيسو[/font].
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهؤلاء بنو أهوليبامة امرأة عيسو.امير يعوش وامير يعلام وامير قورح.هؤلاء امراء أهوليبامة بنت عنى امرأة عيسو[/font].
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء بنو عيسو الذي هو ادوم وهؤلاء امراؤهم[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء بنو سعير الحوريّ سكان الارض.لوطان وشوبان وصبعون وعنى[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وديشون وإيصر وديشان.هؤلاء امراء الحوريين بنو سعير في ارض ادوم[/font].
22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان ابنا لوطان حوري وهيمام.وكانت تمناع اخت لوطان[/font].
23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهؤلاء بنو شوبال علوان ومناحة وعيبال وشفو وأونام[/font].
24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذان ابنا صبعون أيّة وعنى.هذا هو عنى الذي وجد الحمائم في البرية اذ كان يرعى حمير صبعون ابيه[/font].
25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذا ابن عنى ديشون.وأهوليبامة هي بنت عنى[/font].
26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهؤلاء بنو ديشان حمدان واشبان ويثران وكران[/font].
27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء بنو إيصر بلهان وزعوان وعقان[/font].
28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذان ابنا ديشان عوص وأران[/font].
29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء امراء الحوريين.امير لوطان وامير شوبال وامير صبعون وامير عنى[/font]
30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامير ديشون وامير إيصر وامير ديشان.هؤلاء امراء الحوريين بامرائهم في ارض سعير[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:40
[/font]40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذه اسماء امراء عيسو حسب قبائلهم واماكنهم باسمائهم.امير تمناع وامير علوة وامير يتيت[/font]
41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامير اهوليبامة وامير ايلة وامير فينون[/font]
42 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامير قناز وامير تيمان وامير مبصار[/font]
43 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامير مجديئيل وامير عيرام.هؤلاء امراء ادوم حسب مساكنهم في ارض ملكهم.هذا هو عيسو ابو ادوم

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 15:15
[/font]15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ يندهش امراء ادوم.اقوياء موآب تأخذهم الرجفة.يذوب جميع سكان كنعان[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:31[/font]
31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهؤلاء هم الملوك الذين ملكوا في ارض ادوم قبلما ملك ملك لبني اسرائيل[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 20:14
[/font]14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وارسل موسى رسلا من قادش الى ملك ادوم.هكذا يقول اخوك اسرائيل قد عرفت كل المشقة التي اصابتنا[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 22:47[/font]
47 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولم يكن في ادوم ملك.ملك وكيل[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عن ادوم.هكذا قال رب الجنود.ألا حكمة بعد في تيمان.هل بادت المشورة من الفهماء هل فرغت حكمتهم[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:16[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد غرّك تخويفك كبرياء قلبك يا ساكن في محاجيء الصخر الماسك مرتفع الاكمة.وان رفعت كنسر عشك فمن هناك احدرك يقول الرب[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:3[/font]
3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تكبر قلبك قد خدعك ايها الساكن في محاجئ الصخر رفعة مقعده القائل في قلبه من يحدرني الى الارض[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:19[/font]
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا  يصعد كاسد من كبرياء الاردن الى مرعى دائم.لاني اغمز واجعله يركض عنه.فمن  هو منتخب فاقيمه عليه.لانه من مثلي ومن يحاكمني ومن هو الراعي الذي يقف  امامي[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 25:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا قال السيد الرب.من اجل ان ادوم قد عمل بالانتقام[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]على بيت يهوذا واساء اساءة وانتقم منه[/font]

 
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم بعد مجيء امصيا من ضرب الادوميين أتى بآلهة بني ساعير واقامهم له آلهة وسجد امامهم واوقد لهم[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلم يسمع امصيا لانه كان من قبل الله ان يسلّمهم لانهم طلبوا آلهة ادوم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 27:3[/font]
3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وارسلها  الى ملك ادوم والى ملك موآب والى ملك بني عمون والى ملك صور والى ملك  صيدون بيد الرسل القادمين الى اورشليم الى صدقيا ملك يهوذا

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 27:9
[/font]9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلا تسمعوا انتم لانبيائكم وعرافيكم وحالميكم وعائفيكم وسحرتكم الذين يكلموكم قائلين لا تخدموا ملك بابل[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 27:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ددان تاجرتك بطنافس للركوب[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 2:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تهجموا عليهم لاني لا اعطيكم من ارضهم ولا وطأة قدم لاني لعيسو قد اعطيت جبل سعير ميراثا[/font].

**[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 27:39[/font]*​*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب اسحق ابوه وقال له هوذا بلا دسم الارض يكون مسكنك.وبلا ندى السماء من فوق[/font]. 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:16[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد غرّك تخويفك كبرياء قلبك يا ساكن في محاجيء الصخر الماسك مرتفع الاكمة.وان رفعت كنسر عشك فمن هناك احدرك يقول الرب[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]ملاخي 1:3[/font]
3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وابغضت عيسو وجعلت جباله خرابا وميراثه لذئاب البرية[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 20:17[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]دعنا نمر في ارضك.لا نمر في حقل ولا في كرم ولا نشرب ماء بئر.في طريق الملك نمشي لا نميل يمينا ولا يسارا حتى نتجاوز تخومك[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 60:9[/font]
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يقودني الى المدينة المحصّنة.من يهديني الى ادوم[/font]‎.

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 35:2[/font]
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا ابن آدم اجعل وجهك نحو جبل سعير وتنبأ عليه[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويصعد مخلّصون على جبل صهيون ليدينوا جبل عيسو ويكون الملك للرب[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 21:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحي من جهة دومة.صرخ اليّ صارخ من سعير يا حارس ما من الليل.يا حارس ما من الليل[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 34:6[/font]
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]للرب سيف قد امتلأ دما اطلى بشحم بدم خراف وتيوس بشحم كلى كباش.لان للرب ذبيحة في بصرة وذبحا عظيما في ارض ادوم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 3:8[/font]
8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومن اورشليم ومن ادومية ومن عبر الاردن.والذين حول صور وصيدا جمع كثير اذ سمعوا كم صنع أتوا اليه[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 63:1[/font]
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من ذا الآتي من ادوم بثياب حمر من بصرة هذا البهي بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته.انا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص[/font].
 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:32[/font]
32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملك في ادوم بالع بن بعور.وكان اسم مدينته دنهابة[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:8[/font]
8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اهربوا التفتوا تعمقوا في السكن يا سكان ددان.لاني قد جلبت عليه بلية عيسو حين عاقبته[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:35[/font]
35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومات حوشام فملك مكانه هداد بن بداد الذي كسر مديان في بلاد موآب.وكان اسم مدينته عويت[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:39[/font]
39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومات بعل حانان بن عكبور فملك مكانه هدار.وكان اسم مدينته فاعو.واسم امرأته مهيطبئيل بنت مطرد بنت ماء ذهب[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:22[/font]
22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا كنسر يرتفع ويطير ويبسط جناحيه على بصرة ويكون قلب جبابرة ادوم في ذلك اليوم كقلب امرأة ماخض

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]عاموس 1:12
[/font]12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسل نارا على تيمان فتأكل قصور بصرة[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عن ادوم.هكذا قال رب الجنود.ألا حكمة بعد في تيمان.هل بادت المشورة من الفهماء هل فرغت حكمتهم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 25:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب وامد يدي على ادوم واقطع منها الانسان والحيوان واصيرها خرابا من التيمن والى ددان يسقطون بالسيف[/font].

 
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 9:26[/font]
26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعمل الملك سليمان سفنا في عصيون جابر التي بجانب ايلة على شاطئ بحر سوف في ارض ادوم[/font].
 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 35:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه كانت لك بغضة ابدية ودفعت بني اسرائيل الى يد السيف في وقت مصيبتهم وقت[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]اثم النهاية[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 23:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تكره ادوميا لانه اخوك لا تكره مصريا لانك كنت نزيلا في ارضه[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 2:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوص الشعب قائلا.انتم مارّون بتخم اخوتكم بني عيسو الساكنين في سعير فيخافون منكم فاحترزوا جدا[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 2:6[/font]
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طعاما تشترون منهم بالفضة لتأكلوا وماء ايضا تبتاعون منهم بالفضة لتشربوا[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 20:10[/font]
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن هوذا بنو عمون وموآب وجبل ساعير الذين لم تدع اسرائيل يدخلون اليهم حين جاءوا من ارض مصر بل مالوا عنهم ولم يهلكوهم[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 23:8[/font]
8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الاولاد الذين يولدون لهم في الجيل الثالث يدخلون منهم في جماعة الرب[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 20:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وابى ادوم ان يسمح لاسرائيل بالمرور في تخومه فتحول اسرائيل عنه

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 11:17
[/font]17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وارسل اسرائيل رسلا الى ملك ادوم قائلا دعني اعبر في ارضك.فلم يسمع ملك ادوم.فارسل ايضا الى ملك موآب فلم يرض.فاقام اسرائيل في قادش[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 14:47[/font]
47 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واخذ شاول الملك على اسرائيل وحارب جميع اعدائه حواليه موآب وبني عمون وادوم وملوك صوبة والفلسطينيين وحيثما توجه غلب[/font].


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 8:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجعل في ادوم محافظين.وضع محافظين في ادوم كلها وكان جميع الادوميين عبيدا لداود وكان الرب يخلص داود حيثما توجه[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 18:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي اخذه من كل الامم من ادوم ومن موآب ومنبني عمون ومن الفلسطينيين ومن عماليق[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 18:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجعل في ادوم محافظين فصار جميع الادوميين عبيدا لداود وكان الرب يخلص داود حيثما توجّه[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:16[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان يوآب وكل اسرائيل اقاموا هناك ستة اشهر حتى افنوا كل ذكر في ادوم[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 18:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وابشاي ابن صروية ضرب من ادوم في وادي الملح ثمانية عشر الفا[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:17[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان هدد هرب هو ورجال ادوميون من عبيد ابيه معه ليأتوا مصر.وكان هدد غلاما صغيرا[/font].
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقاموا  من مديان واتوا الى فاران واخذوا معهم رجالا من فاران واتوا الى مصر الى  فرعون ملك مصر فاعطاه بيتا وعيّن له طعاما واعطاه ارضا[/font].
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فوجد هدد نعمة في عيني فرعون جدا وزوجه اخت امرأته اخت تحفنيس الملكة[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فسمع هدد في مصر بان داود قد اضطجع مع آبائه وبان يوآب رئيس الجيش قد مات فقال هدد لفرعون اطلقني فانطلق الى ارضي[/font].
22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له فرعون ماذا اعوزك عندي حتى انك تطلب الذهاب الى ارضك.فقال لا شيء وانما اطلقني[/font]


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واقام الرب خصما لسليمان هدد الادومي.كان من نسل الملك في ادوم[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 20:10[/font]
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن هوذا بنو عمون وموآب وجبل ساعير الذين لم تدع اسرائيل يدخلون اليهم حين جاءوا من ارض مصر بل مالوا عنهم ولم يهلكوهم

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 83:4
[/font]4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]قالوا هلم نبدهم من بين الشعوب ولا يذكر اسم اسرائيل بعد[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم تآمروا بالقلب معا.عليك تعاهدوا عهدا[/font]‎.
6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]خيام ادوم والاسمعيليين .موآب والهاجريون[/font]‎.


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 20:22[/font]
22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما ابتدأوا في الغناء والتسبيح جعل الرب اكمنة على بني عمون وموآب وجبل ساعير الآتين على يهوذا فانكسروا[/font]


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 8:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي ايامه عصى ادوم من تحت يد يهوذا وملّكوا على انفسهم ملكا[/font].
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعبر يورام الى صعير وجميع المركبات معه وقام ليلا وضرب ادوم المحيط به ورؤساء المركبات وهرب الشعب الى خيامهم[/font].
22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعصى ادوم من تحت يد يهوذا الى هذا اليوم.حينئذ عصت لبنة في ذلك الوقت[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 21:8[/font]
8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في ايامه عصى ادوم من تحت يد يهوذا وملكوا على انفسهم ملكا[/font].
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعبر يهورام مع رؤسائه وجميع المركبات معه وقام ليلا وضرب ادوم المحيط به ورؤساء المركبات[/font].
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعصى ادوم من تحت يد يهوذا الى هذا اليوم.حينئذ عصت لبنة في ذلك الوقت من تحت يده لانه ترك الرب اله آبائه[/font].


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 14:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هو قتل من ادوم في وادي الملح عشرة آلاف واخذ سالع بالحرب ودعا اسمها يقتئيل[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الى هذا اليوم

[/font]2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 14:10[/font]
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انك قد ضربت ادوم فرفعك قلبك.تمجد واقم في بيتك.ولماذا تهجم على الشر فتسقط انت ويهوذا معك[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما امصيا فتشدد واقتاد شعبه وذهب الى وادي الملح وضرب من بني ساعير عشرة آلاف[/font].
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعشرة آلاف احياء سباهم بنو يهوذا وأتوا بهم الى راس سالع وطرحوهم عن راس سالع فتكسروا اجمعون[/font].


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم بعد مجيء امصيا من ضرب الادوميين أتى بآلهة بني ساعير واقامهم له آلهة وسجد امامهم واوقد لهم[/font].
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فحمي غضب الرب على امصيا وارسل اليه نبيا فقال له لماذا طلبت آلهة الشعب الذي لم ينقذوا شعبهم من يدك[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلم يسمع امصيا لانه كان من قبل الله ان يسلّمهم لانهم طلبوا آلهة ادوم[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 28:17[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان الادوميين اتوا ايضا وضربوا يهوذا وسبوا سبيا[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 137:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذكر يا رب لبني ادوم يوم اورشليم القائلين هدوا هدوا حتى الى اساسها[/font]‎.

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوم وقفت مقابله يوم سبت الاعاجم قدرته ودخلت الغرباء ابوابه والقوا قرعة على اورشليم كنت انت ايضا كواحد منهم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 25:23[/font]
23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لها الرب في بطنك امّتان.ومن احشائك يفترق شعبان.شعب يقوى على شعب.وكبير يستعبد لصغير

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 27:29
[/font]29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليستعبد لك شعوب.وتسجد لك قبائل.كن سيدا لاخوتك.وليسجد لك بنو امك.ليكن لاعنوك ملعونين.ومباركوك مباركين

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 27:37
[/font]37 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب اسحق وقال لعيسو اني قد جعلته سيدا لك ودفعت اليه جميع اخوته عبيدا وعضدته بحنطة وخمر.فماذا اصنع اليك يا ابني[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 27:40[/font]
40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبسيفك تعيش.ولاخيك تستعبد.ولكن يكون حينما تجمح انك تكسر نيره عن عنقك[/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 24:18[/font]
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون ادوم ميراثا.ويكون سعير اعداؤه ميراثا.ويصنع اسرائيل ببأس[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:17[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما جبل صهيون فتكون عليه نجاة ويكون مقدّسا ويرث بيت يعقوب مواريثهم[/font].
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون بيت يعقوب نارا وبيت يوسف لهيبا وبيت عيسو قشا فيشعلونهم وياكلونهم ولا يكون باق من بيت عيسو لان الرب تكلم[/font].
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويرث اهل الجنوب جبل عيسو واهل السهل الفلسطينيين ويرثون بلاد افرايم وبلاد السامرة ويرث بنيامين جلعاد[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 9:26[/font]
26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مصر ويهوذا وادوم وبني عمون وموآب وكل مقصوصي الشعر مستديرا الساكنين في البرية لان كل الامم غلف وكل بيت اسرائيل غلف القلوب

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 25:15
[/font]15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه هكذا قال لي الرب اله اسرائيل.خذ كاس خمر هذا السخط من يدي واسق جميع الشعوب الذين ارسلك انا اليهم اياها[/font].
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فيشربوا ويترنحوا ويتجننوا من اجل السيف الذي ارسله انا بينهم[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فأخذت الكاس من يد الرب وسقيت كل الشعوب الذين ارسلني الرب اليهم[/font].
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اورشليم ومدن يهوذا وملوكها ورؤساءها لجعلها خرابا ودهشا وصفيرا ولعنة كهذا اليوم[/font].
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفرعون ملك مصر وعبيده ورؤساءه وكل شعبه[/font].
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل اللفيف وكل ملوك ارض عوص وكل ملوك ارض فلسطين واشقلون وغزة وعقرون وبقية اشدود[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وادوم وموآب وبني عمون[/font]
22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل ملوك صور وكل ملوك صيدون وملوك الجزائر التي في عبر البحر[/font]
23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وددان وتيماء وبوز وكل مقصوصي الشعر مستديرا[/font]
24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل ملوك العرب وكل ملوك اللفيف الساكنين في البرية[/font]
25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل ملوك زمري وكل ملوك عيلام وكل ملوك مادي[/font]
26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل ملوك الشمال القريبين والبعيدين كل واحد مع اخيه وكل ممالك الارض التي على وجه الارض.وملك شيشك يشرب بعدهم[/font].
27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتقول لهم.هكذا قال رب الجنود اله اسرائيل.اشربوا واسكروا وتقيأوا واسقطوا ولا تقوموا من اجل السيف الذي ارسله انا بينكم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 32:29[/font]
29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هناك ادوم وملوكها وكل[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤسائها الذين مع جبروتهم قد ألقوا مع القتلى بالسيف فيضطجعون مع الغلف ومع الهابطين في الجب[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 34:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه قد روي في السموات سيفي.هوذا على ادوم ينزل وعلى شعب حرمته للدينونة[/font].
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]للرب سيف قد امتلأ دما اطلى بشحم بدم خراف وتيوس بشحم كلى كباش.لان للرب ذبيحة في بصرة وذبحا عظيما في ارض ادوم[/font].
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويسقط البقر الوحشي معها والعجول مع الثيران وتروى ارضهم من الدم وترابهم من الشحم يسمن[/font].
8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان للرب يوم انتقام سنة[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]جزاء من اجل دعوى صهيون

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 63:1
[/font]1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من ذا الآتي من ادوم بثياب حمر من بصرة هذا البهي بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته.انا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص[/font].
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة[/font].
3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد دست المعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي احد.فدستهم بغضبي ووطئتهم بغيظي فرش عصيرهم على ثيابي فلطخت كل ملابسي[/font].
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان يوم النقمة في قلبي وسنة مفديي قد اتت[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]مراثي 4:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اطربي وافرحي يا بنت ادوم يا ساكنة عوص.عليك ايضا تمر الكاس.تسكرين وتتعرين

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 25:13
[/font]13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب وامد يدي على ادوم واقطع منها الانسان والحيوان واصيرها خرابا من التيمن والى ددان يسقطون بالسيف[/font].
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واجعل نقمتي في ادوم بيد شعبي اسرائيل فيفعلون بادوم كغضبي وكسخطي فيعرفون نقمتي يقول السيد الرب

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]عاموس 1:11
[/font]11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا  قال الرب من اجل ذنوب ادوم الثلاثة والاربعة لا ارجع عنه لانه تبع بالسيف  اخاه وافسد مراحمه وغضبه الى الدهر يفترس وسخطه يحفظه الى الابد[/font].
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسل نارا على تيمان فتأكل قصور بصرة

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:10
[/font]10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من اجل ظلمك لاخيك يعقوب يغشاك الخزي وتنقرض الى الابد[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:15[/font]
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه قريب يوم الرب على كل الامم.كما فعلت يفعل بك.عملك يرتد على راسك[/font].



[font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:18[/font]
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون بيت يعقوب نارا وبيت يوسف لهيبا وبيت عيسو قشا فيشعلونهم وياكلونهم ولا يكون باق من بيت عيسو لان الرب تكلم[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 34:9[/font]
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتتحول انهارها زفتا وترابها كبريتا وتصير ارضها زفتا مشتعلا[/font].
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليلا ونهارا لا تنطفئ.الى الابد يصعد دخانها.من دور الى دور تخرب.الى ابد الآبدين لا يكون من يجتاز فيها[/font].
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويرثها القوق والقنفذ.والكركي والغراب يسكنان فيها ويمد عليها خيط الخراب ومطمار الخلاء[/font].
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اشرافها ليس هناك من يدعونه للملك وكل رؤسائها يكونون عدما[/font].
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويطلع في قصورها الشوك القريص والعوسج في حصونها.فتكون مسكنا للذئاب ودارا لبنات النعام[/font].
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتلاقي وحوش القفر بنات آوى ومعز الوحش يدعو صاحبه.هناك يستقر الليل ويجد لنفسه محلا[/font].
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هناك تحجر النكّازة وتبيض وتفرخ وتربي تحت ظلها.وهناك تجتمع الشواهين بعضها ببعض[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتشوا في سفر الرب واقرأوا واحدة من هذه لا تفقد.لا يغادر شيء صاحبه لان فمه هو قد أمر وروحه هو جمعها[/font].
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهو قد القى لها قرعة ويده قسمتها لها بالخيط.الى الابد ترثها.الى دور فدور تسكن فيها

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 35:7
[/font]7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجعل جبل سعير خرابا ومقفرا واستأصل منه الذاهب والآئب[/font].
8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واملأ جباله من قتلاه.تلالك واوديتك وجميع انهارك يسقطون فيها قتلى بالسيف[/font].
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واصيّرك خربا ابدية ومدنك لن تعود فتعلمون اني انا الرب[/font].
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانك قلت ان هاتين الامتين وهاتين الارضين تكونان لي فنمتلكهما والرب كان هناك[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلذلك حيّ انا يقول السيد الرب لافعلنّ كغضبك وكحسدك اللذين عاملت بهما من بغضتك لهم واعرّف بنفسي بينهم عندما احكم عليك[/font].
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتعلم اني انا الرب قد سمعت كل اهانتك التي تكلمت بها على جبال اسرائيل قائلا قد خربت قد أعطيناها ماكلا[/font].
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد تعظمتم عليّ بافواهكم وكثرتم كلامكم عليّ.انا سمعت[/font].
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا قال السيد الرب.عند فرح كل الارض اجعلك مقفرا[/font].
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما فرحت على ميراث بيت اسرائيل لانه خرب كذلك افعل[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]بك.تكون خرابا يا جبل سعير انت وكل ادوم باجمعها فيعلمون اني انا الرب[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 27:3[/font]
3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وارسلها  الى ملك ادوم والى ملك موآب والى ملك بني عمون والى ملك صور والى ملك  صيدون بيد الرسل القادمين الى اورشليم الى صدقيا ملك يهوذا[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوصهم الى سادتهم قائلا.هكذا قال رب الجنود اله اسرائيل.هكذا تقولون لسادتكم[/font].
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اني انا صنعت الارض والانسان والحيوان الذي على وجه الارض بقوتي العظيمة وبذراعي الممدودة واعطيتها لمن حسن في عينيّ[/font].
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن قد دفعت كل هذه الاراضي ليد نبوخذناصّر ملك بابل عبدي واعطيته ايضا حيوان الحقل ليخدمه[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 25:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واجعل نقمتي في ادوم بيد شعبي اسرائيل فيفعلون بادوم كغضبي وكسخطي فيعرفون نقمتي يقول السيد الرب

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]عوبديا 1:18
[/font]18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون بيت يعقوب نارا وبيت يوسف لهيبا وبيت عيسو قشا فيشعلونهم وياكلونهم ولا يكون باق من بيت عيسو لان الرب تكلم[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:17[/font]
17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتصير ادوم عجبا كل مار بها يتعجب ويصفر بسبب كل ضرباتها[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من صوت سقوطهم رجفت الارض.صرخة سمع صوتها في بحر سوف[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 11:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وينقضان على اكتاف الفلسطينيين غربا وينهبون بني المشرق معا.يكون على ادوم وموآب امتداد يدهما وبنو عمون في طاعتهما[/font].
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عاموس 9:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يرثوا بقية ادوم وجميع الامم الذين دعي اسمي عليهم يقول الرب الصانع هذا[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 22:18[/font]
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الملك لدواغ در انت وقع بالكهنة.فدار دواغ الادومي ووقع هو بالكهنة وقتل في ذلك اليوم خمسة وثمانين رجلا لابسي افود كتان[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واقام الرب خصما لسليمان هدد الادومي.كان من نسل الملك في ادوم[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:19[/font]
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فوجد هدد نعمة في عيني فرعون جدا وزوجه اخت امرأته اخت تحفنيس الملكة[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 2:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما  سمع اصحاب ايوب الثلاثة بكل الشر الذي أتى عليه جاءوا كل واحد من  مكانه.اليفاز التيماني وبلدد الشوحي وصوفر النعماتي وتواعدوا ان يأتوا  ليرثوا له ويعّزوه[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاختيار




 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 42:1[/font]
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرّت به نفسي.وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:6[/font]
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك يتضمن ايضا في الكتاب هانذا اضع في صهيون حجر زاوية مختارا كريما والذي يؤمن به لن يخزى[/font].



1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 5:21[/font]
21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اناشدك امام الله والرب يسوع المسيح والملائكة المختارين ان تحفظ هذا بدون غرض ولا تعمل شيئا بمحاباة[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 7:6[/font]
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانك انت شعب مقدس للرب الهك.اياك قد اختار الرب الهك لتكون له شعبا اخصّ من جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الارض[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 45:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا الرب وليس آخر.لا اله سواي.نطّقتك وانت لم تعرفني[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 6:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما كان النهار دعا تلاميذه واختار منهم اثني عشر الذين سماهم ايضا رسلا[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 9:15[/font]
15 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له الرب اذهب.لان هذا لي اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي امام امم وملوك وبني اسرائيل[/font]‎.


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 5:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسلم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم ومرقس ابني[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 1:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عالمين ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الله اختياركم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تيطس 1:1[/font]
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح لاجل ايمان مختاري الله ومعرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 13:18[/font]
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لست اقول عن جميعكم.انا اعلم الذين اخترتهم.لكن ليتم الكتاب.الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع عليّ عقبه[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:16[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليس انتم اخترتموني بل انا اخترتكم واقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم.لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة[/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 20:16[/font]
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا يكون الآخرون اولين والاولون آخرين.لان كثيرين يدعون وقليلين ينتخبون

[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 6:44
[/font]44 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يقدر احد ان يقبل اليّ ان لم يجتذبه الآب الذي ارسلني وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 22:14[/font]
14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال.اله آبائنا انتخبك لتعلم مشيئته وتبصر البار وتسمع صوتا من فمه[/font]‎

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 1:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يسلم عليك اولاد اختك المختارة آمين[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 9:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه وهما لم يولدا بعد ولا فعلا خيرا او شرا لكي يثبت قصد الله حسب الاختيار ليس من الاعمال بل من الذي يدعو[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي فيه ايضا نلنا نصيبا معيّنين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:29[/font]
29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين اخوة كثيرين[/font].
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:2[/font]
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 9:15[/font]
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه يقول لموسى اني ارحم من ارحم واتراءف على من اتراءف[/font].
16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا ليس لمن يشاء ولا لمن يسعى بل للّه الذي يرحم[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:27[/font]
27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء.واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي فيه ايضا نلنا نصيبا معيّنين سابقا حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 9:11[/font]
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه وهما لم يولدا بعد ولا فعلا خيرا او شرا لكي يثبت قصد الله حسب الاختيار ليس من الاعمال بل من الذي يدعو[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 11:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكذلك في الزمان الحاضر ايضا قد حصلت بقية حسب اختيار النعمة[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا ان الارواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري ان اسماءكم كتبت في السموات[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:6[/font]
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لمدح مجد نعمته التي انعم بها علينا في المحبوب[/font]


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الرب ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:2[/font]
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:5[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ سبق فعيّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته[/font]

 
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما  نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الرب  ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:29[/font]
29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكرا بين اخوة كثيرين[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 2:10[/font]
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لاعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فاعدها لكي نسلك فيها[/font]


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 2:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليس احد وهو يتجند يرتبك باعمال الحياة لكي يرضي من جنّده[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 9:23[/font]
23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكي يبيّن غنى مجده على آنية رحمة قد سبق فاعدّها للمجد[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:30[/font]
30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والذين سبق فعيّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم ايضا.والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم ايضا.والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم ايضا[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:6[/font]
6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:48[/font]
48 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما سمع الامم ذلك كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب.وآمن جميع الذين كانوا معيّنين للحياة الابدية[/font]‎.

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 11:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فماذا.ما يطلبه اسرائيل ذلك لم ينله.ولكن المختارون نالوه.واما الباقون فتقسوا[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 13:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولو لم يقصّر الرب تلك الايام لم يخلص جسد.ولكن لاجل المختارين الذين اختارهم قصّر الايام[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 18[/font]:7
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين اليه نهارا وليلا وهو متمهل عليهم[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:28[/font]
28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 33:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للامّة التي الرب الهها الشعب الذي اختاره ميراثا لنفسه[/font]‎.

[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 65:4[/font]
4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للذي تختاره وتقربه ليسكن في ديارك.لنشبعنّ من خير بيتك قدس هيكلك[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 65:9[/font]
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل اخرج من يعقوب نسلا ومن يهوذا وارثا لجبالي فيرثها مختاري وتسكن عبيدي هناك[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل محفوظ في السموات لاجلكم[/font]
5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 3:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فالبسوا كمختاري الله القديسين المحبوبين احشاء رأفات ولطفا وتواضعا ووداعة وطول اناة[/font]


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:10[/font]
10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك بالاكثر اجتهدوا ايها الاخوة ان تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم ثابتين.لانكم اذا فعلتم ذلك لن تزلّوا ابدا[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 1:4[/font]
4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عالمين ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الله اختياركم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 21:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام ومن اجل جاريتك.في كل ما تقول[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]لك سارة اسمع لقولها.لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]نحميا 9:7[/font]
7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انت هو الرب الاله الذي اخترت ابرام واخرجته من اور الكلدانيين وجعلت اسمه ابراهيم[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]حجي 2:23[/font]
23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في ذلك اليوم يقول رب الجنود آخذك يا زربابل عبدي ابن شألتيئيل يقول الرب واجعلك كخاتم لاني قد اخترتك يقول رب الجنود[/font]

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 13:18[/font]
18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لست اقول عن جميعكم.انا اعلم الذين اخترتهم.لكن ليتم الكتاب.الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع عليّ عقبه[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:19[/font]
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]يحب خاصته.ولكن لانكم لستم من العالم بل انا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم[/font].

 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 9:12[/font]
12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قيل لها ان الكبير يستعبد للصغير[/font].
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما هو مكتوب احببت يعقوب وابغضت عيسو[/font]


[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 16:13[/font]
13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب وعلى امه امي[/font].

 

[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 1:15[/font]
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن لما سرّ الله الذي افرزني من بطن امي ودعاني بنعمته[/font]*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الارتداد


**[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 13:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد خرج اناس بنو لئيم من وسطك وطوّحوا سكان مدينتهم قائلين نذهب ونعبد آلهة اخرى لم تعرفوها[/font]*
* 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 3:12[/font]
12 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]انظروا ايها الاخوة ان لا يكون في احدكم قلب شرير بعدم ايمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 24:9[/font]* *
9 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ يسلمونكم الى ضيق ويقتلونكم وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الامم لاجل اسمي[/font].
10 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون ويسلمون بعضهم بعضا ويبغضون بعضهم بعضا[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 8:13[/font]* *
13 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]والذين على الصخر هم الذين متى سمعوا يقبلون الكلمة بفرح.وهؤلاء ليس لهم اصل فيؤمنون الى حين وفي وقت التجربة يرتدون[/font].



2 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 4:10[/font]
10 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لان ديماس قد تركني اذ احب العالم الحاضر وذهب الى تسالونيكي وكريسكيس الى غلاطية وتيطس الى دلماطية[/font].

* 

1*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 2:19[/font]
19 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]منا خرجوا لكنهم لم يكونوا منا لانهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا لكن ليظهروا انهم ليسوا جميعهم منا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 44:18[/font]
18 ‎* *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لم يرتد قلبنا الى وراء ولا مالت خطواتنا عن طريقك[/font]
19 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى سحقتنا في مكان التنانين وغطيتنا بظل الموت[/font]‎.*
* 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 6:9[/font]
9 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكننا قد تيقنا من جهتكم ايها الاحباء امورا افضل ومختصة بالخلاص وان كنا نتكلم هكذا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:39[/font]
39 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]واما نحن فلسنا من الارتداد للهلاك بل من الايمان لاقتناء النفس[/font]*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 6:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الذين استنيروا مرة وذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وذاقوا كلمة الله الصالحة وقوات الدهر الآتي[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسقطوا لا يمكن تجديدهم ايضا للتوبة اذ هم يصلبون لانفسهم ابن[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الله ثانية ويشهّرونه[/font].*

*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]صفنيا 1:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامد يدي على يهوذا وعلى كل سكان اورشليم واقطع من هذا المكان بقية البعل اسم الكماريم مع الكهنة[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والساجدين على السطوح لجند السماء والساجدين الحالفين بالرب والحالفين بملكوم[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والمرتدين من وراء الرب والذين لم يطلبوا الرب ولا سألوا عنه[/font]*
* 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:25[/font]
25 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غير تاركين اجتماعنا كما لقوم عادة بل واعظين بعضنا بعضا وبالاكثر على قدر ما ترون اليوم يقرب[/font]
26 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه ان اخطأنا باختيارنا بعد ما اخذنا معرفة الحق لا تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا[/font]
27 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]بل قبول دينونة مخيف وغيرة نار عتيدة ان تأكل المضادين[/font].
28 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة[/font]
29 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فكم عقابا اشر تظنون انه يحسب مستحقا من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قدّس به دنسا وازدرى بروح[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]النعمة[/font].
30 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فاننا نعرف الذي قال لي الانتقام انا اجازي يقول الرب.وايضا الرب يدين شعبه[/font].
31 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي[/font]
* * 
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:39[/font]
39 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]واما نحن فلسنا من الارتداد للهلاك بل من الايمان لاقتناء النفس[/font]
* * 
2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:17[/font]
17 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء هم آبار بلا ماء غيوم يسوقها النوء.الذين قد حفظ لهم قتام الظلام الى الابد[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:20[/font]* *
20 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه  اذا كانوا بعدما هربوا من نجاسات العالم بمعرفة الرب والمخلّص يسوع المسيح  يرتبكون ايضا فيها فينغلبون فقد صارت لهم الاواخر اشر من الاوائل[/font].
21 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه كان خيرا لهم لو لم يعرفوا طريق البر من انهم بعدما عرفوا يرتدّون عن الوصية المقدسة المسلمة لهم[/font].
22 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]قد اصابهم ما في المثل الصادق كلب قد عاد الى قيئه وخنزيرة مغتسلة الى مراغة الحمأة[/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 3:12[/font]* *
12 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]انظروا ايها الاخوة ان لا يكون في احدكم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]قلب شرير بعدم ايمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:17[/font]* *
17 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فانتم ايها الاحباء اذ قد سبقتم فعرفتم احترسوا من ان تنقادوا بضلال الاردياء فتسقطوا من ثباتكم[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 24:12[/font]* *
12 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكثرة الاثم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]تبرد محبة الكثيرين[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:3[/font]* *
3 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يخدعنكم احد على طريقة ما.لانه لا ياتي ان لم يات الارتداد اولا ويستعلن انسان الخطية ابن الهلاك[/font]
* * 
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 4:1[/font]
1 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الازمنة الاخيرة يرتد قوم عن الايمان تابعين ارواحا مضلة وتعاليم شياطين[/font]
2 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]في رياء اقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم[/font]
3 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين ان يمتنع عن اطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق[/font].

2 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:14[/font]
14 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم بعد مجيء امصيا من ضرب الادوميين أتى بآلهة[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]بني ساعير واقامهم له آلهة وسجد امامهم واوقد لهم[/font].

2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 25:27[/font]* *
27 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ومن حين حاد امصيا من وراء الرب فتنوا عليه في اورشليم فهرب الى لخيش فارسلوا وراءه الى لخيش وقتلوه هناك[/font]

* *
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 6:66[/font]
* *66 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]تلاميذه الى الوراء ولم يعودوا يمشون معه[/font].

* *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 1:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولك ايمان وضمير صالح الذي اذ رفضه قوم انكسرت بهم السفينة من جهة الايمان ايضا[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين منهم هيمينايس والاسكندر اللذان اسلمتهما للشيطان لكي يؤدبا حتى لا يجدفا[/font]*
* 


*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* الارض



**[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ودعا الله اليابسة ارضا.ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا.ورأى[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الله ذلك انه حسن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]نحميا 9:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انت  هو الرب وحدك.انت صنعت السموات وسماء السموات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما  عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 38:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اين كنت حين اسست الارض.أخبر ان كان عندك فهم[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 102:25[/font]*
*25 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]من قدم اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 90:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]من قبل ان تولد الجبال او أبدأت الارض والمسكونة منذ الازل الى الابد انت الله[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 42:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الارض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 44:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا يقول الرب فاديك وجابلك من البطن.انا الرب صانع كل شيء ناشر السموات وحدي باسط الارض.من معي[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 26:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلّق الارض على لا شيء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 75:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ذابت الارض وكل سكانها.انا وزنت اعمدتها.سلاه[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
مزامير 78:69[/font]*
*69 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]وبنى مثل مرتفعات مقدسه كالارض التي اسسها الى الابد[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:90[/font]*
*90 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الى دور فدور امانتك.اسست الارض فثبتت[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل.وتكون لآيات واوقات وايام وسنين[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض.وكان كذلك[/font].*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعمل الله النورين العظيمين.النور الاكبر لحكم النهار والنور الاصغر لحكم الليل.والنجوم[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
ارميا 33:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا قال الرب ان كنت لم اجعل عهدي مع النهار والليل فرائض السموات والارض[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 65:9[/font]*
*9 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]تعهدت الارض وجعلتها تفيض.تغنيها جدا.سواقي الله ملآنة ماء.تهيء طعامهم لانك هكذا تعدّها[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 147:8[/font]*
*8 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الكاسي السموات سحابا المهيئ للارض مطرا المنبت الجبال عشبا[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا وبقلا يبزر بزرا وشجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض.وكان كذلك[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 27:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فليعطك الله من ندى السماء.ومن دسم الارض.وكثرة حنطة وخمر[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
زكريا 4:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه من ازدرى بيوم الأمور الصغيرة.فتفرح اولئك السبع ويرون الزيج بيد زربابل.انما هي اعين الرب الجائلة في الارض كلها[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 34:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من وكله بالارض ومن صنع المسكونه كلها[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 135:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]كل ما شاء الرب صنع في السموات وفي الارض في البحار وفي كل اللجج[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 8:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن أميّز في ذلك اليوم ارض جاسان حيث شعبي مقيم حتى لا يكون هناك ذبّان.لكي تعلم اني انا الرب في الارض[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
مزامير 97:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الرب قد ملك فلتبتهج الارض ولتفرح الجزائر الكثيرة[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
مزامير 46:10[/font]*
*10 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]كفّوا واعلموا اني انا الله.اتعالى بين الامم اتعالى في الارض[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 9:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له موسى عند خروجي من المدينة ابسط يديّ الى الرب فتنقطع الرعود ولا يكون البرد ايضا لكي تعرف ان للرب الارض[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان للرب الارض وملأها[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 45:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه هكذا قال الرب خالق السموات هو الله.مصور الارض وصانعها.هو قررها.لم يخلقها باطلا.للسكن صورها.انا الرب وليس آخر[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 10:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولعابر ولد ابنان[/font] .‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اسم الواحد فالج لان في ايامه قسمت الارض.واسم اخيه يقطان[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 11:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اطول من الارض طوله واعرض من البحر[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 38:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هل ادركت عرض الارض.اخبر ان عرفته كله[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

 امثال 25:3
[/font]**3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]السماء للعلو والارض للعمق وقلوب الملوك لا تفحص[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حبقوق 3:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقف وقاس الارض.نظر فرجف الامم ودكّت الجبال الدهرية وخسفت اكام القدم.مسالك الازل له[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 8:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ارض ليس بالمسكنة تاكل فيها خبزا ولا يعوزك فيها شيء.ارض حجارتها حديد ومن جبالها تحفر نحاسا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 28:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه يوجد للفضة معدن وموضع للذهب حيث يمحصونه[/font].*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الحديد يستخرج من التراب والحجر يسكب نحاسا[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد جعل للظلمة نهاية والى كل طرف هو يفحص.حجر الظلمة وظل الموت[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حفر منجما بعيدا عن السكان.بلا موطئ للقدم متدلّين بعيدين من الناس يتدلدلون[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ارض يخرج منها الخبز اسفلها ينقلب كما بالنار[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 28:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يعطى ذهب خالص بدلها ولا توزن فضة ثمنا لها[/font].*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا توزن بذهب اوفير او بالجزع الكريم او الياقوت الازرق[/font].*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يعادلها الذهب ولا الزجاج ولا تبدل باناء ذهب ابريز[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يذكر المرجان او البلور وتحصيل الحكمة خير من اللآلئ[/font].*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يعادلها ياقوت كوش الاصفر ولا توزن بالذهب الخالص[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 66:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا قال الرب.السموات كرسيي والارض موطئ قدمي.اين البيت الذي تبنون لي واين مكان راحتي[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 5:35[/font]*
*35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 33:5[/font]*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يحب البر والعدل.امتلأت الارض من رحمة الرب[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 104:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ما اعظم اعمالك يا رب.كلها بحكمة صنعت.ملآنة الارض من غناك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:64[/font]*
*64 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]رحمتك يا رب قد[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ملأت الارض.علّمني فرائضك[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 14:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن حيّ انا فتملأ كل الارض من مجد الرب[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 6:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذا نادى ذاك وقال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الارض[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 43:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا بمجد اله اسرائيل جاء من طريق الشرق وصوته كصوت مياه كثيرة والارض اضاءت من مجده[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 68:8[/font]*
*8 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الارض ارتعدت السموات ايضا قطرت امام وجه الله سينا نفسه من وجه الله اله اسرائيل[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 10:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما الرب الاله فحق.هو اله حيّ وملك ابدي.من سخطه ترتعد الارض ولا تطيق الامم غضبه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 46:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]عجّت الامم.تزعزعت الممالك.اعطى صوته ذابت الارض[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ناحوم 1:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الجبال ترجف منه والتلال تذوب والارض ترفع من وجهه والعالم وكل الساكنين فيه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 2:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 103:14[/font]*
*14 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه يعرف جبلتنا.يذكر اننا تراب نحن[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال  الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير  السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 115:16[/font]*
*16 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]السموات سموات للرب.اما الارض فاعطاها لبني آدم[/font]‎.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 15:47[/font]*
*47 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء[/font].*
*48 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون ايضا.وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون ايضا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 3:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 3:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لآدم لانك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 3:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي أخذت منها.لانك تراب والى تراب تعود[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

 مزامير 146:4
[/font]**4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]تخرج روحه فيعود الى ترابه.في ذلك اليوم نفسه تهلك افكاره[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 46:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هلموا انظروا اعمال الله كيف جعل خربا في الارض[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 11:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين ويحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض ويضرب الارض بقضيب فمه ويميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 6:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفسدت الارض امام الله وامتلأت الارض ظلما[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ورأى الله الارض فاذا هي قد فسدت.اذ كان كل بشر قد افسد طريقه على الارض[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
اشعياء 24:5
[/font]**5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والارض تدنست تحت سكانها لانهم تعدوا الشرائع غيروا الفريضة نكثوا[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]العهد الابدي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 28:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتكون سماؤك التي فوق راسك نحاسا والارض التي تحتك حديدا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:34[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والارض المثمرة سبخة من شر الساكنين فيها[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 24:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ناحت ذبلت الارض.حزنت ذبلت المسكونة.حزن مرتفعو شعب الارض[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

 ارميا 4:28
[/font]**28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من اجل ذلك تنوح الارض وتظلم السموات من فوق من اجل اني قد تكلمت قصدت ولا اندم ولا ارجع عنه[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 12:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى متى تنوح الارض وييبس عشب كل الحقل.من شر الساكنين فيها فنيت البهائم والطيور لانهم قالوا لا يرى آخرتنا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوشع 4:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك تنوح الارض ويذبل كل من يسكن فيها مع حيوان البرية وطيور السماء واسماك البحر ايضا تنتزع[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 1:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الرب للشيطان من اين جئت.فاجاب الشيطان الرب وقال من الجولان في الارض ومن التمشي فيها[/font]*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 5:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصحوا واسهروا لان ابليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 11:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يسوؤون ولا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حبقوق 2:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة مجد الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 7:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان الطوفان اربعين يوما على الارض.وتكاثرت المياه ورفعت الفلك.فارتفع عن الارض[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتعاظمت المياه وتكاثرت جدا على الارض.فكان الفلك يسير على وجه المياه[/font].*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتعاظمت المياه كثيرا جدا على الارض.فتغطت جميع الجبال الشامخة التي تحت كل السماء[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]خمس عشرة ذراعا في الارتفاع تعاظمت المياه.فتغطت الجبال[/font].*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمات كل ذي جسد كان يدبّ على الارض.من الطيور والبهائم والوحوش وكل الزحّافات التي كانت تزحف على الارض وجميع الناس[/font].*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل ما في انفه نسمة روح حياة من كل ما في اليابسة مات[/font].*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمحا الله كل قائم كان على وجه الارض.الناس والبهائم والدبّابات وطيور السماء.فانمحت من الارض.وتبقّى نوح والذين معه في الفلك فقط[/font].*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتعاظمت المياه على الارض مئة وخمسين يوما[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 9:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اقيم ميثاقي معكم فلا ينقرض كل ذي جسد ايضا بمياه الطوفان.ولا يكون ايضا طوفان ليخرب الارض[/font]*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اللواتي بهنّ العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما السموات والارض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار[/font]*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما السموات والارض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار الى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السموات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة وتحترق الارض والمصنوعات التي فيها[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب الذي به تنحل السموات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 65:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني هانذا خالق سموات جديدة وارضا جديدة فلا تذكر الاولى ولا تخطر على بال[/font].*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سموات جديدة وارضا جديدة يسكن فيها البر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 25:13[/font]*
*13 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]نفسه في الخير تبيت ونسله يرث الارض[/font]‎.*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 5:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للودعاء.لانهم يرثون الارض[/font].*
*
*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأردن


**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 34:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ينحدر التخم الى الاردن وتكون مخارجه عند بحر الملح.هذه تكون لكم الارض بتخومها حواليها[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعند أتيان حاملي التابوت الى الاردن وانغماس ارجل الكهنة حاملي التابوت في ضفة المياه.والاردن ممتلئ الى جميع شطوطه كل ايام الحصاد[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 12:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هؤلاء هم الذين عبروا الاردن في الشهر الاول وهو ممتلئ الى جميع شطوطه وهزموا كل اهل الاودية شرقا وغربا[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 12:5
 [/font]**5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان جريت مع المشاة فاتعبوك فكيف تباري الخيل.وان كنت منبطحا في ارض السلام فكيف تعمل في كبرياء الاردن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا  يصعد كاسد من كبرياء الاردن الى مرعى دائم.لاني اغمز واجعله يركض عنه.فمن  هو منتخب فاقيمه عليه.لانه من مثلي ومن يحاكمني ومن هو الراعي الذي يقف  امامي[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 34:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ينحدر التخم الى الاردن وتكون مخارجه عند بحر الملح.هذه تكون لكم الارض بتخومها حواليها[/font]*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 6:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلنذهب الى الاردن ونأخذ من هناك كل واحد خشبة ونعمل لانفسنا هناك موضعا لنقيم فيه.فقال اذهبوا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 13:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فرفع لوط عينيه ورأى كل دائرة الاردن ان جميعها سقي قبلما اخرب الرب سدوم وعمورة كجنة الرب كارض مصر.حينما تجيء الى صوغر[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 49:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا  يصعد كاسد من كبرياء الاردن الى مرعى دائم.لاني اغمز واجعله يركض عنه.فمن  هو منتخب فاقيمه عليه.لانه من مثلي ومن يحاكمني ومن هو الراعي الذي يقف  امامي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 50:44[/font]*
*44 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ها  هو يصعد كأسد من كبرياء الاردن الى مرعى دائم.لاني اغمز واجعلهم يركضون  عنه.فمن هو منتخب فاقيمه عليه.لانه من مثلي ومن يحاكمني ومن هو الراعي الذي  يقف امامي[/font].*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 7:46[/font]*
*46 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في غور الاردن سبكها الملك في ارض الخزف بين سكوت وصرتان[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 4:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في غور الاردن سبكها الملك في ارض الخزف بين سكوت وصردة[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 13:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاختار لوط لنفسه كل دائرة الاردن وارتحل لوط شرقا.فاعتزل الواحد عن الآخر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 2:7
 [/font]**7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فسعى القوم وراءهما في طريق الاردن الى المخاوض.وحالما خرج الذين سعوا وراءهما اغلقوا الباب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 12:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذ الجلعاديون مخاوض الاردن لافرايم وكان اذ قال منفلتو افرايم دعوني اعبر.كان رجال جلعاد يقولون له أانت افرايمي فان قال لا[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كانوا  يقولون له قل اذا شبولت فيقول سبولت ولم يتحفظ للفظ بحق.فكانوا يأخذونه  ويذبحونه على مخاوض الاردن.فسقط في ذلك الوقت من افرايم اثنان واربعون الفا[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 19:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعبر القارب لتعبير بيت الملك ولعمل ما يحسن في عينيه.وسقط شمعي بن جيرا امام الملك عندما عبر الاردن[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فالآن انتخبوا اثني عشر رجلا من اسباط اسرائيل رجلا واحدا من كل سبط[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون  حينما تستقر بطون اقدام الكهنة حاملي تابوت الرب سيد الارض كلها في مياه  الاردن ان مياه الاردن المياه المنحدرة من فوق تنفلق وتقف ندا واحدا[/font].*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما ارتحل الشعب من خيامهم لكي يعبروا الاردن والكهنة حاملو تابوت العهد امام الشعب[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعند أتيان حاملي التابوت الى الاردن وانغماس ارجل الكهنة حاملي التابوت في ضفة المياه.والاردن ممتلئ الى جميع شطوطه كل ايام الحصاد[/font].*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقفت المياه المنحدرة من فوق وقامت ندا واحدا بعيدا جدا عن ادام المدينة التي الى جانب صرتان.والمنحدرة الى بحر العربة بحر[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الملح انقطعت تماما وعبر الشعب مقابل اريحا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 5:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعندما  سمع جميع ملوك الاموريين الذين في عبر الاردن غربا وجميع ملوك الكنعانيين  الذين على البحر ان الرب قد يبّس مياه الاردن من امام بني اسرائيل حتى  عبرنا ذابت قلوبهم ولم تبق فيهم روح بعد من جراء بني اسرائيل[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 4:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكان  لما صعد الكهنة حاملو تابوت عهد الرب من وسط الاردن واجتذبت بطون اقدام  الكهنة الى اليابسة ان مياه الاردن رجعت الى مكانها وجرت كما من قبل الى كل  شطوطه[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 3:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لهم اتبعوني لان الرب قد دفع اعداءكم الموآبيين ليدكم فنزلوا وراءه واخذوا مخاوض الاردن الى موآب ولم يدعوا احدا يعبر[/font].*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فضربوا من موآب في ذلك الوقت نحو عشرة آلاف رجل كل نشيط وكل ذي بأس ولم ينج احد[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 12:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجمع يفتاح كل رجال جلعاد وحارب افرايم فضرب رجال جلعاد افرايم لانهم قالوا.انتم منفلتو افرايم.جلعاد بين افرايم ومنسّى[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذ الجلعاديون مخاوض الاردن لافرايم وكان اذ قال منفلتو افرايم دعوني اعبر.كان رجال جلعاد يقولون له أانت افرايمي فان قال لا[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كانوا  يقولون له قل اذا شبولت فيقول سبولت ولم يتحفظ للفظ بحق.فكانوا يأخذونه  ويذبحونه على مخاوض الاردن.فسقط في ذلك الوقت من افرايم اثنان واربعون الفا[/font].*


*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 2:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واخذ ايليا رداءه ولفه وضرب الماء فانفلق الى هنا وهناك فعبرا كلاهما في اليبس[/font].*


*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 2:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فأخذ رداء ايليا الذي سقط عنه وضرب الماء وقال اين هو الرب اله ايليا ثم ضرب الماء ايضا فانفلق الى هنا وهناك فعبر اليشع[/font].*


*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 5:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسل اليه اليشع رسولا يقول اذهب واغتسل سبع مرّات في الاردن فيرجع لحمك اليك وتطهر[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 5:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فنزل وغطس في الاردن سبع مرات حسب قول رجل الله فرجع لحمه كلحم صبي صغير وطهر[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 3:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واعتمدوا منه في الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:5
[/font]**5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وخرج اليه جميع كورة اليهودية واهل اورشليم واعتمدوا جميعهم منه في نهر الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 1:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا كان في بيت عبرة في عبر الاردن حيث كان يوحنا يعمد[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 3:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 3:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن.لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر.حينئذ سمح له[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي تلك الايام جاء يسوع من[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ناصرة الجليل واعتمد من يوحنا في الاردن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 4:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاموت انا في هذه الارض.لا اعبر الاردن.واما انتم فتعبرون وتمتلكون تلك الارض الجيدة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 9:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اسمع يا اسرائيل.انت اليوم عابر الاردن لكي تدخل وتمتلك شعوبا اكبر واعظم منك ومدنا عظيمة ومحصّنة الى السماء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 11:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانكم عابرون الاردن لتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الارض التي الرب الهكم يعطيكم.تمتلكونها وتسكنونها[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبكر يشوع في الغد وارتحلوا من شطيم واتوا الى الاردن هو وكل بني اسرائيل وباتوا هناك قبل ان عبروا[/font].*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان بعد ثلاثة ايام ان العرفاء جازوا في وسط المحلّة[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وأمروا الشعب قائلين عندما ترون تابوت عهد الرب الهكم والكهنة اللاويين حاملين اياه فارتحلوا من اماكنكم وسيروا وراءه[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن  يكون بينكم وبينه مسافة نحو الفي ذراع بالقياس.لا تقربوا منه لكي تعرفوا  الطريق الذي تسيرون فيه.لانكم لم تعبروا هذا الطريق من قبل[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال يشوع للشعب تقدسوا لان الرب يعمل غدا في وسطكم عجائب[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال يشوع للكهنة احملوا تابوت العهد واعبروا امام الشعب.فحملوا تابوت العهد وساروا امام الشعب[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الرب ليشوع.اليوم ابتدئ أعظمك في اعين جميع اسرائيل لكي يعلموا اني كما كنت مع موسى اكون معك[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انت فأمر الكهنة حاملي تابوت العهد قائلا.عندما تأتون الى ضفة مياه الاردن تقفون في الاردن[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال يشوع للكهنة احملوا تابوت العهد واعبروا امام الشعب.فحملوا تابوت العهد وساروا امام الشعب[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:11
[/font]**11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا تابوت عهد سيد كل الارض عابر امامكم في الاردن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما ارتحل الشعب من خيامهم لكي يعبروا الاردن والكهنة حاملو تابوت العهد امام الشعب[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فوقف  الكهنة حاملو تابوت عهد الرب على اليابسة في وسط الاردن راسخين وجميع  اسرائيل عابرون على اليابسة حتى انتهى جميع الشعب من عبور الاردن[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 4:1
[/font]**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان لما انتهى جميع الشعب من عبور الاردن ان الرب كلم يشوع قائلا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 4:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والكهنة  حاملو التابوت وقفوا في وسط الاردن حتى انتهى كل شيء امر الرب يشوع ان  يكلم به الشعب حسب كل ما أمر به موسى يشوع.واسرع الشعب فعبروا[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان لما انتهى كل الشعب من العبور انه عبر تابوت الرب[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]والكهنة في حضرة الشعب[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 4:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونصب يشوع اثني عشر حجرا في وسط الاردن تحت موقف ارجل الكهنة حاملي تابوت العهد وهي هناك الى هذا اليوم[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 4:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انتخبوا من الشعب اثني عشر رجلا.رجلا واحدا من كل سبط[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامروهم  قائلين.احملوا من هنا من وسط الاردن من موقف ارجل الكهنة راسخة اثني عشر  حجرا وعبّروها معكم وضعوها في المبيت الذي تبيتون فيه الليلة[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فدعا يشوع الاثني عشر رجلا الذين[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]عيّنهم من بني اسرائيل رجلا واحدا من كل سبط[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لهم يشوع اعبروا امام تابوت الرب الهكم الى وسط الاردن وارفعوا كل رجل حجرا واحدا على كتفه حسب عدد اسباط بني اسرائيل[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي تكون هذه علامة في وسطكم اذا سأل غدا بنوكم قائلين ما لكم وهذه الحجارة[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تقولون لهم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ان مياه الاردن قد انفلقت امام تابوت عهد الرب.عند عبوره الاردن انفلقت مياه الاردن.فتكون هذه الحجارة تذكارا لبني اسرائيل الى الدهر[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ففعل  بنو اسرائيل هكذا كما امر يشوع وحملوا اثني عشر حجرا من وسط الاردن كما  قال الرب ليشوع حسب عدد اسباط بني اسرائيل وعبّروها معهم الى المبيت  ووضعوها هناك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 4:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والاثنا عشر حجرا التي اخذوها من الاردن نصبها يشوع في الجلجال[/font].*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكلم بني اسرائيل قائلا اذا سأل بنوكم غدا آباءهم قائلين ما هذه الحجارة[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تعلمون بنيكم قائلين.على اليابسة عبر اسرائيل هذا الاردن[/font].*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الرب الهكم قد يبّس مياه الاردن من امامكم حتى عبرتم كما فعل الرب الهكم ببحر سوف الذي يبّسه من امامنا حتى عبرنا[/font].*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي تعلم جميع شعوب الارض يد الرب انها قوية لكي تخافوا الرب الهكم كل الايام[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 74:15[/font]*
*15 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انت فجرت عينا وسيلا.انت يبّست انهارا دائمة الجريان[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 114:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]البحر رآه فهرب.الاردن رجع الى خلف[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 114:5[/font]*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ما لك ايها البحر قد هربت وما لك ايها الاردن قد رجعت الى خلف[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم  قال يشوع بهذا تعلمون ان الله الحي في وسطكم وطردا يطرد من امامكم  الكنعانيين والحثّيين والحويين والفرزّيين والجرجاشيين والاموريين  واليبوسيين[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]زكريا 11:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صوت ولولة الرعاة لان فخرهم خرب.صوت زمجرة الاشبال لان كبرياء الاردن خربت[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 5:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أليس ابانة وفرفر نهرا دمشق احسن من جميع مياه اسرائيل.أما كنت اغتسل بهما فاطهر.ورجع ومضى بغيظ[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 3:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصعد[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الى راس الفسجة وارفع عينيك الى الغرب والشمال والجنوب والشرق وانظر بعينيك لكن لا تعبر هذا الاردن[/font].*

[font=times new roman (arabic)]*تثنية **31:2*[/font]
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لهم.انا اليوم ابن مئة وعشرين سنة.لا استطيع الخروج والدخول بعد والرب قد قال لي لا تعبر هذا الاردن[/font]*.


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* الارسالية      العظمى



**[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 28:19[/font]*
*19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 16:15[/font]*
*15 وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 42:10[/font]*
*10 غنوا للرب اغنية جديدة تسبيحه من اقصى الارض.ايها المنحدرون في البحر وملؤه والجزائر وسكانها.*
*11 لترفع البرية ومدنها صوتها الديار التي سكنها قيدار.لتترنم سكان سالع.من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا.*
*12 ليعطوا الرب مجدا ويخبروا بتسبيحه في الجزائر.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 66:19[/font]*
*19 واجعل  فيهم آية وارسل منهم ناجين الى الامم الى ترشيش وفول ولود النازعين في  القوس الى توبال وياوان الى الجزائر البعيدة التي لم تسمع خبري ولا رأت  مجدي فيخبرون بمجدي بين الامم.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 24:46[/font]*
*46 وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث.*
*47 وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدأ من اورشليم.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 1:15[/font]*
*15 ولكن لما سرّ الله الذي افرزني من بطن امي ودعاني بنعمته*
*16 ان يعلن ابنه فيّ لابشر به بين الامم للوقت لم استشر لحما ودما*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 1:25[/font]*
*25 التي صرت انا خادما لها حسب تدبير الله المعطى لي لاجلكم لتتميم كلمة الله*
*26 السر المكتوم منذ الدهور ومنذ الاجيال لكنه الآن قد أظهر لقديسيه*
*27 الذين اراد الله ان يعرّفهم ما هو غنى مجد هذا السر في الامم الذي هو المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:2[/font]*
*2 ‎وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:2[/font]*
*2 فقال لهم ان الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون.فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعلة الى حصاده.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 10:14[/font]*
*14 فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به.وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به.وكيفيسمعون بلا كارز.*
*15 وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا.كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:2[/font]*
*2 ‎وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:17[/font]*
*17 من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:23[/font]*
*23 وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل يعلم في مجامعهم ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 11:1[/font]*
*1 ولما اكمل يسوع أمره لتلاميذه الاثني عشر انصرف من هناك ليعلّم ويكرز في مدنهم*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:38[/font]*
*38 فقال لهم لنذهب الى القرى المجاورة لاكرز هناك ايضا لاني لهذا خرجت.*
*39 فكان يكرز في مجامعهم في كل الجليل ويخرج الشياطين*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 8:1[/font]*
*1 وعلى اثر ذلك كان يسير في مدينة وقرية يكرز ويبشر بملكوت الله ومعه الاثنا عشر*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 3:14[/font]*
*14 واقام اثني عشر ليكونوا معه وليرسلهم ليكرزوا.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 6:7[/font]*
*7 ودعا الاثني عشر وابتدأ يرسلهم اثنين اثنين.واعطاهم سلطاناعلى الارواح النجسة.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:1[/font]*
*1 وبعد ذلك عيّن الرب سبعين آخرين ايضا وارسلهم اثنين اثنين امام وجهه الى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا ان يأتي.*
*2 فقال لهم ان الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون.فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد ان يرسل فعلة الى حصاده.*
*3 اذهبوا.ها انا ارسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب.*
*4 لا تحملوا كيسا ولا مزودا ولا احذية ولا تسلموا على احد في الطريق.*
*5 واي بيت دخلتموه فقولوا اولا سلام لهذا البيت.*
*6 فان كان هناك ابن السلام يحل سلامكم عليه وإلا فيرجع اليكم.*
*7 واقيموا في ذلك البيت آكلين وشاربين مما عندهم.لان الفاعل مستحق اجرته.لا تنتقلوا من بيت الى بيت.*
*8 واية مدينة دخلتموها وقبلوكم فكلوا مما يقدّم لكم.*
*9 واشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله.*
*10 واية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا الى شوارعها وقولوا*
*11 حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم.ولكن اعلموا هذا انه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 4:19[/font]*
*19 فاجابهم بطرس ويوحنا وقالا ان كان حقا امام الله ان نسمع لكم اكثر من الله فاحكموا‎.*
*20 ‎لاننا نحن لا يمكننا ان لا نتكلم بما رأينا وسمعنا‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:13[/font]*
*13 ثم لست اريد ان تجهلوا ايها الاخوة انني مرارا كثيرة قصدت ان آتي اليكم.ومنعت حتى الآن.ليكون لي ثمر فيكم ايضا كما في سائر الامم*
*14 اني مديون لليونانيين والبرابرة للحكماء والجهلاء.*
*15 فهكذا ما هو لي مستعد لتبشيركم انتم الذين في رومية ايضا.*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 9:16[/font]*
*16 لانه ان كنت ابشر فليس لي فخر اذ الضرورة موضوعة عليّ.فويل لي ان كنت لا ابشر.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 52:7[/font]*
*7 ما اجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المخبر بالسلام المبشر بالخير المخبر بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك الهك.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 10:15[/font]*
*15 وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا.كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 9:59[/font]*
*59 وقال لآخر اتبعني.فقال يا سيد ائذن لي ان امضي اولا وادفن ابي.*
*60 فقال له يسوع دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم واما انت فاذهب وناد بملكوت الله.*
*61 وقال آخر ايضا اتبعك يا سيد ولكن ائذن لي اولا ان اودع الذين في بيتي.*
*62 فقال له يسوع ليس احد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر الى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 3:11[/font]*
*11 فقال موسى للّه من انا حتى اذهب الى فرعون وحتى اخرج بني اسرائيل من مصر.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 3:18[/font]*
*18 فاذا  سمعوا لقولك تدخل انت وشيوخ بني اسرائيل الى ملك مصر وتقولون له الرب اله  العبرانيين التقانا.فالآن نمضي سفر ثلاثة ايام في البرية ونذبح للرب الهنا.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 4:11[/font]*
*11 فقال له الرب من صنع للانسان فما او من يصنع اخرس او اصمّ او بصيرا او اعمى.أما هو انا الرب.*
*12 فالآن اذهب وانا اكون مع فمك وأعلمك ما تتكلم به*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 4:15[/font]*
*15 فتكلمه وتضع الكلمات في فمه.وانا اكون مع فمك ومع فمه وأعلمكماماذا تصنعان.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 6:5[/font]*
*5 فقلت ويل لي اني هلكت لاني انسان نجس الشفتين وانا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لان عينيّ قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود.*
*6 فطار اليّ واحد من السرافيم وبيده جمرة قد اخذها بملقط من على المذبح*
*7 ومس بها فمي وقال ان هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع اثمك وكفر عن خطيتك*
*8 ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.*
*9 فقال اذهب وقل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعا ولا تفهموا وابصروا ابصارا ولا تعرفوا. 
*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 1:7[/font]*
*7 فقال الرب لي لا تقل اني ولد لانك الى كل من ارسلك اليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل ما آمرك به.*
*8 لا تخف من وجوههم لاني انا معك لانقذك يقول الرب.*
*9 ومد الرب يده ولمس فمي وقال الرب لي ها قد جعلت كلامي في فمك.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يونان 1:3[/font]*
*3 فقام  يونان ليهرب الى ترشيش من وجه الرب فنزل الى يافا ووجد سفينة ذاهبة الى  ترشيش فدفع اجرتها ونزل فيها ليذهب معهم الى ترشيش من وجه الرب*
*4 فارسل الرب ريحا شديدة الى البحر فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 10:16[/font]*
*16 ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب.فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 6:8[/font]*
*8 ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 16[/font]:1*
*1 اوصي اليكم باختنا فيبي التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا*
*2 كي تقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين وتقوموا لها في اي شيء احتاجته منكم.لانها صارت مساعدة لكثيرين ولي انا ايضا*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 11:9[/font]*
*9 لان احتياجي سده الاخوة الذين أتوا من مكدونية.وفي كل شيء حفظت نفسي غير ثقيل عليكم وسأحفظها*
*.*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 1:5[/font]*
*5 ايها الحبيب انت تفعل بالامانة كل ما تصنعه الى الاخوة والى الغرباء*
*6 الذين شهدوا بمحبتك امام الكنيسة.الذين تفعل حسنا اذا شيعتهم كما يحق للّه*
*7 لانهم من اجل اسمه خرجوا وهم لا يأخذون شيئا من الامم.*
*8 فنحن ينبغي لنا ان نقبل امثال هؤلاء لكي نكون عاملين معهم بالحق*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:9[/font]*
*9 فاذ علم بالنعمة المعطاة لي يعقوب وصفا ويوحنا المعتبرون انهم اعمدة اعطوني وبرنابا يمين الشركة لنكون نحن للامم واما هم فللختان.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 6:18[/font]*
*18 مصلّين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لاجل جميع القديسين*
*19 ولاجلي لكي يعطى لي كلام عند افتتاح فمي لاعلم جهارا بسر الانجيل.*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 4:3[/font]*
*3 مصلّين في ذلك لاجلنا نحن ايضا ليفتح الرب لنا بابا للكلام لنتكلم بسر المسيح الذي من اجله انا موثق ايضا*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 15:3[/font]*
*3 ‎فهؤلاء بعدما شيعتهم الكنيسة اجتازوا في فينيقية والسامرة يخبرونهم برجوع الامم وكانوا يسببون سرورا عظيما لجميع الاخوة‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 11:18[/font]*
*18 ‎فلما سمعوا ذلك سكتوا وكانوا يمجدون الله قائلين اذا اعطى الله الامم ايضا التوبة للحياة*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 21:19[/font]*
*19 ‎فبعدما سلم عليهم طفق يحدثهم شيئا فشيئا بكل ما فعله الله بين الامم بواسطة خدمته‎.*
*20 ‎فلما سمعوا كانوا يمجدون الرب.وقالوا له انت ترى ايها الاخ كم يوجد ربوة من اليهود الذين آمنوا وهم جميعا غيورون للناموس‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 11:9[/font]*
*9 لا يسوؤون ولا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 16:15[/font]*
*15 وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 14:6[/font]*
*6 ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر طائرا في وسط السماء معه بشارة ابدية ليبشر الساكنين على الارض وكل امة وقبيلة ولسان وشعب*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 16:9[/font]*
*9 لانه قد انفتح لي باب عظيم فعال ويوجد معاندون كثيرون*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 17:8[/font]*
*8 ومعهم اللاويون شمعيا ونثنيا وزبديا وعسائيل وشميراموث ويهوناثان وادونيا وطوبيا وطوب ادونيا اللاويون ومعهم اليشمع ويهورام الكاهنان.*
*9 فعلّموا في يهوذا ومعهم سفر شريعة الرب وجالوا في جميع مدن يهوذا وعلّموا الشعب.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يونان 3:2[/font]*
*2 قم اذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة وناد لها المناداة التي انا مكلّمك بها*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:1[/font]*
*1 وبعد ذلك عيّن الرب سبعين آخرين ايضا وارسلهم اثنين اثنين امام وجهه الى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا ان يأتي.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:17[/font]*
*17 فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 6:12[/font]*
*12 فخرجوا وصاروا يكرزون ان يتوبوا.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:2[/font]*
*2 ‎وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه‎.*
*3 ‎فصاموا حينئذ وصلّوا ووضعوا عليهما الايادي ثم اطلقوهما*
*4 فهذان اذ ارسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا الى سلوكية ومن هناك سافرا في البحر الى قبرس‎.*
*5 ‎ولما صارا في سلاميس ناديا بكلمة الله في مجامع اليهود.وكان معهما يوحنا خادما‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 8:5[/font]*
*5 ‎فانحدر فيلبس الى مدينة من السامرة وكان يكرز لهم بالمسيح‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:2[/font]*
*2 ‎وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه‎.*
*3 ‎فصاموا حينئذ وصلّوا ووضعوا عليهما الايادي ثم اطلقوهما*
*4 فهذان اذ ارسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا الى سلوكية ومن هناك سافرا في البحر الى قبرس‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 15:40[/font]*
*40 ‎واما بولس فاختار سيلا وخرج مستودعا من الاخوة الى نعمة الله‎.*
*41 ‎فاجتاز في سورية وكيليكية يشدد الكنائس*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 16:3[/font]*
*3 ‎فاراد بولس ان يخرج هذا معه فاخذه وختنه من اجل اليهود الذين في تلك الاماكن لان الجميع كانوا يعرفون اباه انه يوناني‎.*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:5[/font]*
*5 ولم يشفق على العالم القديم بل انما حفظ نوحا ثامنا كارزا للبر اذ جلب طوفانا على عالم الفجار.*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الإستقامة



**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 26:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طريق الصدّيق استقامة.تمهد ايها المستقيم سبيل الصدّيق[/font].*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 29:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقد  علمت يا الهي انك انت تمتحن القلوب وتسرّ بالاستقامة.انا باستقامة قلبي  انتدبت بكل هذه والآن شعبك الموجود هنا رأيته بفرح ينتدب لك[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 7:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انظر.هذا وجدت فقط ان الله صنع الانسان مستقيما.اما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 7:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انظر.هذا وجدت[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]فقط ان الله صنع الانسان مستقيما.اما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة[/font]*


*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 29:34[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الا  ان الكهنة كانوا قليلين فلم يقدروا ان يسلخوا كل المحرقات فساعدهم اخوتهم  اللاويون حتى كمل العمل وحتى تقدس الكهنة.لان اللاويين كانوا اكثر استقامة  قلب من الكهنة في التقدس[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 125:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]احسن يا رب الى الصالحين والى المستقيمي القلوب[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 33:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]السالك  بالحق والمتكلم بالاستقامة الراذل مكسب المظالم النافض يديه من قبض الرشوة  الذي يسد اذنيه عن سمع الدماء ويغمض عينيه عن النظر الى الشر[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 14:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]السالك باستقامته يتقي الرب والمعوج طرقه يحتقره[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 58:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لامام المغنين.على لا تهلك.لداود.مذهبة[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]أحقا بالحق الاخرس تتكلمون بالمستقيمات تقضون يا بني آدم[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 75:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني اعين ميعادا.انا بالمستقيمات اقضي[/font]‎.* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 78:72[/font]* 
*72 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فرعاهم حسب كمال قلبه وبمهارة يديه هداهم[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 19:13[/font]* 
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايضا من المتكبرين احفظ عبدك فلا يتسلطوا عليّ.حينئذ اكون كاملا واتبرأ من ذنب عظيم[/font]‎.* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 28:6[/font]* 
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الفقير السالك باستقامته خير من معوج الطرق وهو غني[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 19:1[/font]* 
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الفقير السالك بكماله خير من ملتوي الشفتين وهو جاهل[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 14:2[/font]* 
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]السالك باستقامته يتقي الرب والمعوج طرقه يحتقره[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]نشيد الانشاد 1:4[/font]* 
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اجذبني وراءك فنجري .ادخلني الملك الى حجاله.نبتهج ونفرح بك.نذكر حبك اكثر من الخمر.بالحق يحبونك[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 11:7[/font]* 
*7 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الرب عادل ويحب العدل.المستقيم يبصر وجهه[/font]* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 11:20[/font]* 
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كراهة الرب ملتوو القلب ورضاه مستقيمو الطريق[/font].* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 15:8[/font]* 
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ذبيحة الاشرار مكرهة الرب وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 8:6[/font]* 
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كنت انت زكيا مستقيما فانه الآن يتنبه لك ويسلم مسكن برك[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 14:11[/font]* 
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بيت الاشرار يخرب وخيمة المستقيمين تزهر[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 2:7[/font]* 
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يذخر معونة للمستقيمين.هو مجنّ للسالكين بالكمال[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 41:12[/font]* 
*12 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انا فبكمالي دعمتني واقمتني قدامك الى الابد[/font]‎.* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 18:23[/font]* 
*23 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]واكون كاملا معه واتحفظ من اثمي[/font]‎.* 
*24 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيرد الرب لي كبرّي وكطهارة يديّ امام عينيه[/font]* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 10:29[/font]* 
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حصن للاستقامة طريق الرب.والهلاك لفاعلي الاثم[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ميخا 2:7[/font]* 
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايها المسمى بيت يعقوب هل قصرت روح الرب.أهذه افعاله.أليست اقوالي صالحة نحو من يسلك بالاستقامة[/font].* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 112:4[/font]* 
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]نور اشرق في الظلمة للمستقيمين.هو حنّان ورحيم وصديق[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 11:3[/font]* 
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]استقامة المستقيمين تهديهم واعوجاج الغادرين يخربهم[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 10:9[/font]* 
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يسلك بالاستقامة يسلك بالامان ومن يعوج طرقه يعرّف[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 21:29[/font]* 
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الشرير يوقح وجهه.اما المستقيم فيثبّت طرقه[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 13:6[/font]* 
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]البر يحفظ الكامل طريقه والشر يقلب الخاطئ[/font].* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 12:4[/font]* 
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]رجلا سخرة لصاحبه صرت.دعا الله فاستجابه.سخرة هو الصديق الكامل[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 29:10[/font]* 
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اهل الدماء يبغضون الكامل.اما المستقيمون فيسألون عن نفسه[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عاموس 5:10[/font]* 
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انهم في الباب يبغضون المنذر ويكرهون المتكلم بالصدق[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 29:21[/font]* 
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من فنّق عبده من حداثته ففي آخرته يصير منونا[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 37:14[/font]* 
*14 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الاشرار قد سلّوا السيف ومدوا قوسهم لرمي المسكين والفقير لقتل[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]المستقيم طريقهم[/font]‎.* 


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 33:1[/font]* 
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اهتفوا ايها الصديقون بالرب.بالمستقيمين يليق التسبيح[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 11:11[/font]* 
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ببركة المستقيمين تعلو المدينة وبفم الاشرار تهدم[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 15:21[/font]* 
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الحماقة فرح لناقص الفهم.اما ذو الفهم فيقوّم سلوكه[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 16:17[/font]* 
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]منهج المستقيمين الحيدان عن الشر.حافظ نفسه حافظ طريقه[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 28:10[/font]* 
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يضل المستقيمين في طريق رديئة ففي حفرته يسقط هو.اما الكملة فيمتلكون خيرا[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 84:11[/font]* 
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الرب الله شمس ومجن.الرب يعطي رحمة ومجدا.لا يمنع خيرا عن السالكين بالكمال[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 2:21[/font]* 
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان المستقيمين يسكنون الارض والكاملين يبقون فيها[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 33:16[/font]* 
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هو في الاعالي يسكن.حصون الصخور ملجأه.يعطى خبزه ومياهه مأمونة[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 15:2[/font]* 
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]السالك بالكمال والعامل الحق والمتكلم بالصدق في قلبه[/font]‎.* 
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 140:13[/font]*
*13 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما الصديقون يحمدون اسمك.المستقيمون يجلسون في حضرتك‏[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 112:2[/font]* 
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]نسله يكون قويا في الارض.جيل المستقيمين يبارك[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 11:6[/font]* 
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بر المستقيمين ينجيهم اما الغادرون فيؤخذون بفسادهم[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 12:6[/font]* 
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كلام الاشرار كمون للدم اما فم المستقيمين فينجيهم[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 28:18[/font]* 
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]السالك بالكمال يخلص والملتوي في طريقين يسقط في احداهما[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 37:37[/font]* 
*37 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاحظ الكامل وانظر المستقيم فان العقب لانسان السلامة[/font]‎.* 
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 57:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يدخل السلام.يستريحون في مضاجعهم.السالك بالاستقامة[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 49:14[/font]* 
*14 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]مثل الغنم للهاوية يساقون.الموت يرعاهم ويسودهم المستقيمون[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]غداة وصورتهم تبلى.الهاوية مسكن لهم[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 37:18[/font]* 
*18 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الرب عارف ايام الكملة وميراثهم الى الابد يكون[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 111:1[/font]* 
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هللويا.احمد الرب بكل قلبي في مجلس المستقيمين وجماعتهم[/font]‎.* 
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 26:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طريق الصدّيق استقامة.تمهد ايها المستقيم سبيل الصدّيق[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 26:11[/font]* 
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انا فبكمالي اسلك.افدني وارحمني[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حبقوق 2:4[/font]* 
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا منتفخة غير مستقيمة نفسه فيه.والبار بايمانه يحيا[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 2:13[/font]* 
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]التاركين سبل الاستقامة للسلوك في مسالك الظلمة[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ميخا 7:2[/font]* 
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد باد التقي من الارض وليس مستقيم بين الناس.جميعهم يكمنون للدماء يصطادون بعضهم بعضا بشبكة[/font].* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ميخا 7:4[/font]* 
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]احسنهم مثل العوسج واعدلهم من سياج الشوك.يوم مراقبيك عقابك قد جاء.الآن يكون ارتباكهم[/font]* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 125:4[/font]* 
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]احسن يا رب الى الصالحين والى المستقيمي القلوب[/font]‎.* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:14[/font]* 
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن  لما رأيت انهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الانجيل قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع  ان كنت وانت يهودي تعيش امميا لا يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الامم ان يتهوّدوا[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأقسام



**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 6:16[/font]*
*16 فان الناس يقسمون بالاعظم ونهاية كل مشاجرة عندهم لاجل التثبيت هي القسم.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 14:22[/font]*
*22 فقال ابرام لملك سدوم رفعت يدي الى الرب الاله العلي مالكالسماء والارض*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 24:3[/font]*
*3 فاستحلفك بالرب اله السماء واله الارض ان لا تأخذ زوجة لابني من بنات الكنعانيين الذين انا ساكن بينهم.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 24:8[/font]*
*8 وان لم تشإ المرأة ان تتبعك تبرأت من حلفي هذا.اما ابني فلا ترجع به الى هناك. 
*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 26:28[/font]*
*28 فقالوا اننا قد رأينا ان الرب كان معك.فقلنا ليكن بيننا حلف بيننا وبينك ونقطع معك عهدا*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 31:44[/font]*
*44 فالآن هلم نقطع عهدا انا وانت.فيكون شاهدا بيني وبينك*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 31:53[/font]*
*53 اله ابراهيم وآلهة ناحور آلهة ابيهما يقضون بيننا.وحلف يعقوب بهيبة ابيه اسحق.*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 20:16[/font]*
*16 فعاهد يوناثان بيت داود وقال ليطلب الرب من يد اعداء داود.*
*17 ثم عاد يوناثان واستحلف داود بمحبته له لانه احبه محبة نفسه*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 22:11[/font]*
*11 فيمين الرب تكون بينهما هل لم يمدّ يده الى ملك صاحبه.فيقبل صاحبه.فلا يعوّض.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 5:19[/font]*
*19 ويستحلف  الكاهن المرأة ويقول لها ان كان لم يضطجع معك رجل وان كنت لم تزيغي الى  نجاسة من تحت رجلك فكوني بريئة من ماء اللعنة هذا المرّ.*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك[/font] 8:31*
*31 اذا اخطأ احد الى صاحبه ووضع عليه حلفا ليحلفه وجاء الحلف امام مذبحك في هذا البيت.*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:4[/font]*
*4 وفي السنة السابعة ارسل يهوياداع فاخذ رؤساء مئات الجلادين والسعاة وادخلهم اليه الى بيت الربوقطع معهم عهدا واستحلفهم في بيت الرب واراهم ابن الملك.*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 8:2
 [/font]**2 انا اقول احفظ امر الملك وذلك بسبب يمين الله.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 30:2[/font]*
*2 اذا نذر رجل نذرا للرب او اقسم قسما ان يلزم نفسه بلازم فلا ينقض كلامه.حسب كل ما خرج من فمه يفعل.*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 15:14[/font]*
*14 وحلفوا للرب بصوت عظيم وهتاف وبابواق وقرون.*
*15 وفرح كل يهوذا من اجل الحلف لانهم حلفوا بكل قلوبهم وطلبوه بكل رضاهم فوجد لهم واراحهم الرب من كل جهة.*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]نحميا 10:29[/font]*
*29 لصقوا  باخوتهم وعظمائهم ودخلوا في قسم وحلف ان يسيروا في شريعة الله التي أعطيت  عن يد موسى عبد الله وان يحفظوا ويعملوا جميع وصايا الرب سيدنا واحكامه  وفرائضه*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 132:2[/font]*
*2 ‎كيف حلف للرب نذر لعزيز يعقوب*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 24:3[/font]*
*3 فاستحلفك بالرب اله السماء واله الارض ان لا تأخذ زوجة لابني من بنات الكنعانيين الذين انا ساكن بينهم.*
*4 بل الى ارضي والى عشيرتي تذهب وتأخذ زوجة لابني اسحق.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 50:25[/font]*
*25 واستحلف يوسف بني اسرائيل قائلا الله سيفتقدكم.فتصعدون عظامي من هنا.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 2:12[/font]*
*12 فالآن احلفا لي بالرب واعطياني علامة امانة.لاني قد عملت معكما معروفا.بان تعملا انتما ايضا مع بيت ابي معروفا.*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 22:16[/font]*
*16 فقال له الملك كم مرة استحلفتك ان لا تقول لي الا الحقباسم الرب.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 26:63[/font]*
*63 واما يسوع فكان ساكتا.فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 14:22[/font]*
*22 فقال ابرام لملك سدوم رفعت يدي الى الرب الاله العلي مالك السماء والارض*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]دانيال 12:7[/font]*
*7 فسمعت  الرجل اللابس الكتان الذي من فوق مياه النهر اذ رفع يمناه ويسراه نحو  السموات وحلف بالحي الى الابد انه الى زمان وزمانين ونصف.فاذا تم تفريق  ايدي الشعب المقدس تتم كل هذه.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 10:5[/font]*
*5 والملاك الذي رأيتهواقفا على البحر وعلى الارض رفع يده الى السماء*
*6 واقسم بالحي الى ابد الآبدين الذي خلق السماء وما فيها والارض وما فيها والبحر وما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 24:2[/font]*
*2 وقال ابراهيم لعبده كبير بيته المستولي على كل ما كان له.ضع يدك تحت فخذي.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 24:9[/font]*
*9 فوضع العبد يده تحت فخذ ابراهيم مولاه وحلف له على هذا الامر*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 47:29[/font]*
*29 ولما  قربت ايام اسرائيل ان يموت دعا ابنه يوسف وقال له ان كنت قد وجدت نعمة في  عينيك فضع يدك تحت فخذي واصنع معي معروفا وامانة.لا تدفني في مصر.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 9:2[/font]*
*2 الكل على ما للكل.حادثة واحدة للصديق وللشرير للصالح وللطاهر وللنجس.للذابح وللذي لا يذبح.كالصالح الخاطئ.الحالف كالذي يخاف الحلف.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 23:7[/font]*
*7 حتى لا تدخلوا الى هؤلاء الشعوب اولئك الباقين معكم ولا تذكروا اسم آلهتهم ولا تحلفوا بها ولا تعبدوها ولا تسجدوا لها.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 5:34[/font]*
*34 واما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة.لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله.*
*35 ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم.*
*36 ولا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 5:12[/font]*
*12 ولكن قبل كل شيء يا اخوتي لا تحلفوا لا بالسماء ولا بالارض ولا بقسم آخر.بل لتكن نعمكم نعم ولاكم لا لئلا تقعوا تحت دينونة*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 6:3[/font]*
*3 او وجد لقطة وجحدها وحلف كاذبا على شيء ما كل من يفعله الانسان مخطئا به*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]زكريا 8:17[/font]*
*17 ولا يفكرنّ احد في السوء على قريبه في قلوبكم.ولا تحبوا يمين الزور.لان هذه جميعها اكرهها يقول الرب*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 5:4[/font]*
*4 او اذا حلف احد مفترطا بشفتيه للإساءة او للإحسان من جميع ما يفترط به الانسان في اليمين وأخفي عنه ثم علم فهو مذنب في شيء من ذلك.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 6:13[/font]*
*13 الرب الهك تتقي واياه تعبد وباسمه تحلف.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 10:20[/font]*
*20 الرب الهك تتقي.اياه تعبد وبه تلتصق وباسمه تحلف.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 65:16[/font]*
*16 فالذي يتبرك في الارض يتبرك باله الحق والذي يحلف في الارض يحلف باله الحق لان الضيقات الاولى قد نسيت ولانها استترت عن عينيّ*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 4:2[/font]*
*2 وان حلفت حيّ هو الرب بالحق والعدل والبر فتتبرّك الشعوب به وبه يفتخرون*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 9:19[/font]*
*19 فقال جميع الرؤساء لكل الجماعة اننا قد حلفنا لهم بالرب اله اسرائيل.والآن لا نتمكن من مسّهم.*
*20 هذا نصنعه لهم ونستحييهم فلا يكون علينا سخط من اجل الحلف الذي حلفنا لهم.*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 21[/font]:7*
*7 واشفق الملك على مفيبوشث بن يوناثان بن شاول من اجل يمين الرب التي بينهما بين داود ويوناثان بن شاول.*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 15:4[/font]*
*4 ‎والرذيل محتقر في عينيه ويكرم خائفي الرب.يحلف للضرر ولا يغير‏*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 14:9[/font]*
*9 فاغتم الملك.ولكن من اجل الاقسام والمتكئين معه أمر ان يعطى.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 23:16[/font]*
*16 ويل لكم ايها القادة العميان القائلون من حلف بالهيكل فليس بشيء.ولكن من حلف بذهب الهيكل يلتزم.*
*17 ايها الجهال والعميان ايما اعظم الذهب ام الهيكل الذي يقدس الذهب.*
*18 ومن حلف بالمذبح فليس بشيء.ولكن من حلف بالقربان الذي عليه يلتزم.*
*19 ايها الجهال والعميان ايما اعظم القربان أم المذبح الذي يقدس القربان.*
*20 فان من حلف بالمذبح فقد حلف به وبكل ما عليه.*
*21 من حلف بالهيكل فقد حلف به وبالساكن فيه.*
*22 ومن حلف بالسماء فقد حلف بعرش الله وبالجالس عليه.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 21:7[/font]*
*7 ماذا نعمل للباقين منهم في امر النساء وقد حلفنا نحن بالرب ان لا نعطيهم من بناتنا نساء.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 14:7[/font]*
*7 من ثم وعد بقسم انه مهما طلبت يعطيها.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 26:72[/font]*
*72 فانكر ايضا بقسم اني لست اعرف الرجل.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 6:3[/font]*
*3 او وجد لقطة وجحدها وحلف كاذبا على شيء ما كل من يفعله الانسان مخطئا به*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 5:2[/font]*
*2 وان قالوا حيّ هو الرب فانهم يحلفون بالكذب.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 7:9[/font]*
*9 أتسرقون وتقتلون وتزنون وتحلفون كذبا وتبخرون للبعل وتسيرون وراء آلهة اخرى لم تعرفوها*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]زكريا 5:4[/font]*
*4 اني اخرجها يقول رب الجنود فتدخل بيت السارق وبيت الحالف باسمي زورا وتبيت في وسط بيته وتفنيه مع خشبه وحجارته[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ملاخي 3:5[/font]*
*5 واقترب اليكم للحكم واكونشاهدا  سريعا على السحرة وعلى الفاسقين وعلى الحالفين زورا وعلى السالبين اجرة  الاجير والارملة واليتيم ومن يصدّ الغريب ولا يخشاني قال رب الجنود.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 23:10[/font]*
*10 لان الارض امتلأت من الفاسقين.لانه من اجل اللعن ناحت الارض جفت مراعي البرية وصار سعيهم للشر وجبروتهم للباطل.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوشع 4:2[/font]*
*2 لعن وكذب وقتل وسرقة وفسق.يعتنفون ودماء تلحق دماء.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 9:15[/font]*
*15 فعمل يشوع لهم صلحا وقطع لهم عهدا لاستحيائهم وحلف لهم رؤساء الجماعة.*
*16 وفي نهاية ثلاثة ايام بعدما قطعوا لهم عهدا سمعوا انهم قريبون اليهم وانهم ساكنون في وسطهم.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 11:30[/font]*
*30 ونذر يفتاح نذرا للرب قائلا.ان دفعت بني عمون ليدي*
*31 فالخارج الذي يخرج من ابواب بيتي للقائي عند رجوعي بالسلامة من عند بني عمون يكون للرب واصعده محرقة.*
*32 ثم عبر يفتاح الى بني عمون لمحاربتهم.فدفعهم الرب ليده.*
*33 فضربهم من عروعير الى مجيئك الى منّيت عشرين مدينة والى آبل الكروم ضربة عظيمة جدا.فذلّ بني عمون امام بني اسرائيل*
*34 ثم أتى يفتاح الى المصفاة الى بيته.واذا بابنته خارجة للقائه بدفوف ورقص.وهي وحيدة.لم يكن له ابن ولا ابنة غيرها.*
*35 وكان لما رأها انه مزّق ثيابه وقال آه يا بنتي قد احزنتني حزنا وصرت بين مكدّريّ لاني قد فتحت فمي الى الرب ولا يمكنني الرجوع.*
*36 فقالت له.يا ابي هل فتحت فاك الى الرب فافعل بي كما خرج من فيك بما ان الرب قد انتقم لك من اعدائك بني عمون.*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 14:27[/font]*
*27 واما يوناثان فلم يسمع عندما استحلف ابوه الشعب فمدّ طرف النشابة التي بيده وغمسه في قطر العسل ورد يده الى فيه فاستنارت عيناه*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 14:44[/font]*
*44 فقال شاول هكذا يفعل الله وهكذا يزيد انك موتا تموت يا يوناثان.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 14:7[/font]*
*7 من ثم وعد بقسم انه مهما طلبت يعطيها.*
*8 فهي اذ كانت قد تلقنت من امها قالت أعطيني ههنا على طبق راس يوحنا المعمدان.*
*9 فاغتم الملك.ولكن من اجل الاقسام والمتكئين معه أمر ان يعطى.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 23:21[/font]*
*21 ‎فلا  تنقد اليهم لان اكثر من اربعين رجلا منهم كامنون له قد حرموا انفسهم ان لا  يأكلوا ولا يشربوا حتى يقتلوه.وهم الآن مستعدون منتظرون الوعد منك*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 42:15[/font]*
*15 بهذا تمتحنون.وحياة فرعون لا تخرجون من هنا الا بمجيء اخيكم الصغير الى هنا.*
*16 ارسلوا منكم واحدا ليجيء باخيكم وانتم تحبسون.فيمتحن كلامكم هل عندكم صدق.وإلا فوحياة فرعون انكم لجواسيس.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 31:53[/font]*
*53 اله ابراهيم وآلهة ناحور آلهة ابيهما يقضون بيننا.وحلف يعقوب بهيبة ابيه اسحق.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 8:19[/font]*
*19 فقال هم اخوتي بنو امي.حيّ هو الرب لو استحييتماهم لما قتلتكما.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]راعوث 3:13[/font]*
*13 بيتي  الليلة ويكون في الصباح انه ان قضى لك حق الولي فحسنا.ليقض.وان لم يشأ ان  يقضي لك حق الوليّ فانا اقضي لك حيّ هو الرب.اضطجعي الى الصباح*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]راعوث 1:17[/font]*
*17 حيثما مت اموت وهناك اندفن.هكذا يفعل الرب بي وهكذا يزيد.انما الموت يفصل بيني وبينك.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 3:17[/font]*
*17 فقال ما الكلام الذي كلمك به لا تخف عني.هكذا يعمل لك الله وهكذا يزيد ان اخفيت عني كلمة من كل الكلام الذي كلمك به.*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 19:7[/font]*
*7 فالآن  قم واخرج وطيب قلوب عبيدك.لاني قد اقسمت بالرب انه ان لم تخرج لا يبيت احد  معك هذه الليلة ويكون ذلك اشرّ عليك من كل شر اصابك منذ صباك الى الآن.*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 2:42[/font]*
*42 فارسل  الملك ودعا شمعي وقال له أما استحلفتك بالرب واشهدت عليك قائلا انك يوم  تخرج وتذهب الى هنا وهنالك اعلمنّ بانك موتا تموت فقلت لي حسن الأمر.قد  سمعت.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 3:17[/font]*
*17 فقال ما الكلام الذي كلمك به لا تخف عني.هكذا يعمل لك الله وهكذا يزيد ان اخفيت عني كلمة من كل الكلام الذي كلمك به.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 1:20[/font]*
*20 والذي اكتب به اليكم هوذا قدّام الله اني لست اكذب فيه.*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:23[/font]*
*23 ولكني استشهد الله على نفسي اني اشفاقا عليكم لم آت الى كورنثوس.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:5[/font]*
*5 فاننا لم نكن قط في كلام تملق كما تعلمون ولا في علة طمع.الله شاهد.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 5:27[/font]*
*27 اناشدكم بالرب ان تقرأ هذه الرسالة على جميع الاخوة القديسين.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 1:26[/font]*
*26 وقالت اسألك يا سيدي.حية هي نفسك يا سيدي انا المرأة التي وقفت لديك هنا تصلّي الى الرب.*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 25:26[/font]*
*26 والآن يا سيدي حيّ هو الرب وحية هي نفسك ان الرب قد منعك عن أتيان الدماء وانتقام يدك لنفسك.والآن فليكن كنابال اعداؤك والذين يطلبون الشر لسيدي.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 22:16[/font]*
*16 وقال بذاتي اقسمت يقول الرب.اني من اجل انك فعلت هذا الامر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 14:28[/font]*
*28 قل لهم حيّ انا يقول الرب لأفعلنّ بكم كما تكلمتم في اذنيّ.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 6:17[/font]*
*17 والكبش يعمله ذبيحة سلامة للرب مع سل الفطير ويعمل الكاهن تقدمته وسكيبه.*
*
*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

* الاقتراب      الى الله


**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 65:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للذي تختاره وتقربه ليسكن في ديارك.لنشبعنّ من خير بيتك قدس هيكلك[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 10:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم يسوع ايضا الحق الحق اقول لكم اني انا باب الخراف[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 10:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا هو الباب.ان دخل بي احد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 14:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 5:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي به ايضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالايمان الى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 2:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع انتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 3:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي به لنا جراءة وقدوم بايمانه عن ثقة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 7:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى اقول كلمة ان لاوي ايضا الآخذ الاعشار قد عشّر بابراهيم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 7:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلّص ايضا الى التمام الذين يتقدمون به الى الله اذ هو حيّ في كل حين ليشفع فيهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع[/font]*
* 
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 3:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 2:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان به لنا كلينا قدوما في روح واحد الى الآب[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 14:27[/font]*
*27 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما حضرا وجمعا الكنيسة اخبرا بكل ما صنع الله معهما وانه فتح للامم باب الايمان[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 5:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي به ايضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالايمان الى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 3:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي به لنا جراءة وقدوم بايمانه عن ثقة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 11:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي يأتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود وانه يجازي الذين يطلبونه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 1:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وانتم الذين كنتم قبلا اجنبيين واعداء في الفكر في الاعمال الشريرة قد صالحكم الآن[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في جسم بشريته بالموت ليحضركم قديسين وبلا لوم ولا شكوى امامه[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 4:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه اي شعب هو عظيم له آلهة قريبة منه كالرب الهنا في كل ادعيتنا اليه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 6:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انت فمتى صلّيت فادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كنتم تدعون ابا الذي يحكم بغير محاباة حسب عمل كل واحد فسيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 15:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مزمور لداود[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب من ينزل في مسكنك.من يسكن في جبل قدسك[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 27:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]واحدة سألت من الرب واياها التمس.ان اسكن في بيت الرب كل ايام حياتي لكي انظر الى جمال الرب واتفرس في هيكله[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 43:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارسل نورك وحقك هما يهديانني وياتيان بي الى جبل قدسك والى مساكنك[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 65:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للذي تختاره وتقربه ليسكن في ديارك.لنشبعنّ من خير بيتك قدس هيكلك[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 4:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلنتقدم بثقة الى عرش[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 4:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه اي شعب هو عظيم له آلهة قريبة منه كالرب الهنا في كل ادعيتنا اليه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 15:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مزمور لداود[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب من ينزل في مسكنك.من يسكن في جبل قدسك[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 23:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما خير ورحمة يتبعانني كل ايام حياتي واسكن في بيت الرب الى مدى الايام[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 24:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يصعد الى جبل الرب ومن يقوم في موضع قدسه[/font]‎.*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب الذي لم يحمل نفسه الى الباطل ولا حلف كذبا[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 3:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي به لنا جراءة وقدوم بايمانه عن ثقة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 4:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلنتقدم بثقة الى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طريقا كرّسه لنا حديثا حيّا بالحجاب اي جسده[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوشع 14:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]خذوا معكم كلاما وارجعوا الى الرب.قولوا له ارفع كل اثم واقبل حسنا فنقدم عجول شفاهنا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوئيل 2:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن الآن يقول الرب ارجعوا اليّ بكل قلوبكم وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 27:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]واحدة سألت من الرب واياها التمس.ان اسكن في بيت الرب كل ايام حياتي لكي انظر الى جمال الرب واتفرس في هيكله[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 42:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لامام المغنين.قصيدة لبني قورح[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]كما يشتاق الإيل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسي اليك يا الله[/font]‎.*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]عطشت نفسي الى الله الى الاله الحي.متى اجيء واتراءى قدام الله[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 43:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارسل نورك وحقك هما يهديانني وياتيان بي الى[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]جبل قدسك والى مساكنك[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 84:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لامام المغنين على الجتية.لبني قورح.مزمور[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ما احلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود[/font]‎.*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي الى ديار الرب.قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالاله الحي[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 55:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد ادعوه وهو قريب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 4:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اقتربوا الى الله فيقترب اليكم.نقوا ايديكم ايها الخطاة وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 2:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتسير  شعوب كثيرة ويقولون هلم نصعد الى جبل الرب الى بيت اله يعقوب فيعلّمنا من  طرقه ونسلك في سبله لانه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة ومن اورشليم كلمة الرب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 31:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه يكون يوم ينادي فيه النواطير في جبال افرايم قوموا فنصعد الى صهيون الى الرب الهنا[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 145:18[/font]*
*18 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه الذين يدعونه بالحق[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 55:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اميلوا آذانكم وهلموا اليّ.اسمعوا فتحيا انفسكم واقطع لكم عهدا ابديا مراحم داود الصادقة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 6:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انت فمتى صلّيت فادخل الى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 4:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اقتربوا الى الله فيقترب اليكم.نقوا ايديكم ايها الخطاة وطهروا قلوبكم يا ذوي الرأيين[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 16:11[/font]*
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]تعرّفني سبيل الحياة.امامك شبع سرور.في يمينك نعم الى الابد[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 65:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للذي تختاره وتقربه ليسكن في ديارك.لنشبعنّ من خير بيتك قدس هيكلك[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 73:28[/font]*
*28 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انا فالاقتراب الى الله حسن لي.جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجإي لاخبر بكل صنائعك[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 16:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويأخذ ملء المجمرة جمر نار عن المذبح من امام الرب وملء راحتيه بخورا عطرا دقيقا ويدخل بهما الى داخل الحجاب[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويجعل البخور على النار امام الرب فتغشي سحابة البخور الغطاء الذي على الشهادة فلا يموت[/font].*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]يأخذ من دم الثور وينضح باصبعه على وجه الغطاء الى الشرق.وقدام الغطاء ينضح سبع مرات من الدم باصبعه[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم يذبح تيس الخطية الذي للشعب ويدخل بدمه الى داخل الحجاب ويفعل بدمه كما فعل بدم الثور ينضحه على الغطاء وقدام الغطاء[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذ لنا ايها الاخوة ثقة بالدخول الى الاقداس بدم يسوع[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طريقا كرّسه لنا حديثا حيّا بالحجاب اي جسده[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الايمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة اجسادنا بماء نقي[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 24:2
 [/font]**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويقترب موسى وحده الى الرب وهم لا يقتربون.واما الشعب فلا يصعد معه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 34:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فنحت لوحين من حجر كالاولين.وبكر موسى في الصباح وصعد الى جبل سيناء كما امره الرب.واخذ في يده لوحي الحجر[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فنزل الرب في السحاب.فوقف عنده هناك ونادى باسم الرب[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجتاز الرب قدامه ونادى الرب الرب اله رحيم ورؤوف بطيء الغضب وكثير الاحسان والوفاء[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حافظ  الاحسان الى الوف.غافر الاثم والمعصية والخطية.ولكنه لن يبرئ ابراء مفتقد  اثم الآباء في الابناء وفي ابناء الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع[/font].*

*
*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الآلام



متى 5: 11 طوبى لكم اذا عيّروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلي كاذبين 
* *[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]متى 5: 12 افرحوا وتهللوا. لان اجركم عظيم في السموات. فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم 
[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]اعمال  20: 24 ولكنني لست احتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى اتمم بفرح سعيي  والخدمة التي اخذتها من الرب يسوع لاشهد ببشارة نعمة الله 
*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]كورنثوس 4: 17 لان خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا اكثر فاكثر ثقل مجد ابديا *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]كورنثوس 4: 18 ونحن غير ناظرين الى الاشياء التي ترى بل الى التي لا ترى. لان التي ترى وقتية واما التي لا ترى فابدية *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]عبرانيين 11: 25 مفضلا بالاحرى ان يذل مع شعب الله على ان يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية 
[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]عبرانيين 11: 26 حاسبا عار المسيح غنى اعظم من خزائن مصر لانه كان ينظر الى المجازاة 
[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**عبرانيين 11: 35 اخذت نساء امواتهن بقيامة. وآخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 1: 6 الذي به تبتهجون مع انكم الآن ان كان يجب تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس  1: 7 لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن  بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]كولوسي 3: 4 متى اظهر المسيح حياتنا فحينئذ تظهرون انتم ايضا معه في المجد 
*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 1: 7 واياكم الذين تتضايقون راحة معنا عند استعلان الرب يسوع من السماء مع ملائكة قوته *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 1: 8 في نار لهيب معطيا نقمة للذين لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون انجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 1: 9 الذين سيعاقبون بهلاك ابدي من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 1: 10 متى جاء ليتمجد في قديسيه ويتعجب منه في جميع المؤمنين. لان شهادتنا عندكم صدقت. في ذلك اليوم *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 1: 11 الامر الذي لاجله نصلّي ايضا كل حين من جهتكم ان يؤهلكم الهنا للدعوة ويكمل كل مسرة الصلاح وعمل الايمان بقوة *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 1: 12 لكي يتمجد اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح فيكم وانتم فيه بنعمة الهنا والرب يسوع المسيح *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تسالونيكي 2: 14 الامر الذي دعاكم اليه بانجيلنا لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 1: 13 لذلك منطقوا احقاء ذهنكم صاحين فالقوا رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها اليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 4: 13 بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده ايضا مبتهجين *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 5: 1 اطلب الى الشيوخ الذين بينكم انا الشيخ رفيقهم والشاهد لآلام المسيح وشريك المجد العتيد ان يعلن *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]يوحنا 3: 2 ايها الاحباء الآن نحن اولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون. ولكن نعلم انه اذا أظهر نكون مثله لاننا سنراه كما هو *
* 
**متى 17: 12 ولكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا. كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتألم منهم *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**مرقس 8:31 وابتدأ يعلّمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل. وبعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**مرقس 9: 12 فاجاب وقال لهم ان ايليا يأتي اولا ويرد كل شيء. وكيف هو مكتوب عن ابن الانسان ان يتألم كثيرا ويرذل *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**لوقا 9: 22 قائلا انه ينبغي ان ابن الانسان يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**لوقا 17: 25 ولكن ينبغي اولا ان يتألم كثيرا ويرفض من هذا الجيل *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**لوقا 24: 26 أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**لوقا 24: 46 وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اعمال 3: 18 واما الله فما سبق وانبأ به بافواه جميع انبيائه ان يتألم المسيح قد تممه هكذا *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اعمال 9: 16 لاني سأريه كم ينبغي ان يتألم من اجل اسمي *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اعمال 17: 3 موضحا ومبينا انه كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات. وان هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي انا انادي لكم به *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]كورنثوس 12: 26 فان كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الاعضاء تتألم معه. وان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**عبرانيين 9: 26 فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتألم مرارا كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم ولكنه الآن قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 4: 15 فلا يتألم احدكم كقاتل او سارق او فاعل شر او متداخل في امور غيره *

*[font=ms serif,times new roman]2 [/font]كورنثوس 1: 6 فان كنا نتضايق فلاجل تعزيتكم وخلاصكم العامل في احتمال نفس الآلام التي نتألم بها نحن ايضا. او نتعزى فلاجل تعزيتكم وخلاصكم *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]كورنثوس 1: 7 فرجاؤنا من اجلكم ثابت. عالمين انكم كما انتم شركاء في الآلام كذلك في التعزية ايضا *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]تسالونيكي  2: 14 فانكم ايها الاخوة صرتم متمثلين بكنائس الله التي هي في اليهودية في  المسيح يسوع لانكم تألمتم انتم ايضا من اهل عشيرتكم تلك الآلام عينها كما هم ايضا من اليهود *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**يعقوب 5: 17 كان ايليا انسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلّى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الارض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 5: 9 فقاوموه راسخين في الايمان عالمين ان نفس هذه الآلام تجرى على اخوتكم الذين في العالم*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اعمال 14: 15 وقائلين ايها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا. نحن ايضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم نبشركم ان ترجعوا من هذه الاباطيل الى الاله الحي الذي خلق السماء والارض والبحر وكل ما فيها *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**رومية 8: 18 فاني احسب ان آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد ان يستعلن فينا *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]كورنثوس 1: 5 لانه كما تكثر آلام المسيح فينا كذلك بالمسيح تكثر تعزيتنا ايضا *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**عبرانيين 10: 32 ولكن تذكروا الايام السالفة التي فيها بعدما أنرتم صبرتم على مجاهدة آلام كثيرة *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]بطرس 4: 13 بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده ايضا مبتهجين *
* 
**اشعياء 13: 8 فيرتاعون. تاخذهم اوجاع ومخاض يتلوون كوالدة. يبهتون بعضهم الى بعض. وجوههم وجوه لهيب *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اشعياء 53: 3 محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اعمال 2: 24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه *
*حتى اخذك وجع كالوالدة *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**رؤيا 21: 4 وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت *
* 
**ايوب 24: 12 من الوجع اناس يئنون ونفس الجرحى تستغيث والله لا ينتبه الى الظلم *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**اشعياء 50: 11 يا هؤلاء جميعكم القادحين نارا المتنطقين بشرار اسلكوا بنور ناركم وبالشرار الذي اوقدتموه. من يدي صار لكم هذا. في الوجع تضطجعون *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ارميا 22: 23 ايتها الساكنة في لبنان المعششة في الارز كم يشفق عليك عند أتيان المخاض عليك الوجع كوالدة *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**رؤيا 16: 10 ثم سكب الملاك الخامس جامه على عرش الوحش فصارت مملكته مظلمة وكانوا يعضّون على ألسنتهم من الوجع*
* 
**تكوين 35: 3 ولنقم ونصعد الى بيت ايل. فاصنع هناك مذبحا لله الذي استجاب لي في يوم ضيقتي وكان معي في الطريق الذي ذهبت فيه *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**تكوين 42: 21 وقالوا بعضهم لبعض حقّا اننا مذنبون الى اخينا الذي رأينا ضيقة نفسه لما استرحمنا ولم نسمع. لذلك جاءت علينا هذه الضيقة*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**خروج 3: 9 والآن هوذا صراخ بني اسرائيل قد اتى اليّ ورأيت ايضا الضيقة التي يضايقهم بها المصريون *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**تثنية 4: 30 عندما ضيق عليك واصابتك كل هذه الامور في آخر الايام ترجع الى الرب الهك وتسمع لقوله *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**تثنية 26: 7 فلما صرخنا الى الرب اله آبائنا سمع الرب صوتنا ورأى مشقتنا وتعبنا وضيقنا*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**تثنية 28: 53 فتأكل ثمرة بطنك لحم بنيك وبناتك الذين اعطاك الرب الهك في الحصار والضيقة التي يضايقك بها عدوك *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**تثنية 28: 55 بان يعطي احدهم من لحم بنيه الذي ياكله لانه لم يبق له شيء في الحصار والضيقة التي يضايقك بها عدوك في جميع ابوابك *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**تثنية 28: 57 بمشيمتها الخارجة من بين رجليها وباولادها الذين تلدهم لانها تاكلهم سرا في عوز كل شيء في الحصار والضيقة التي يضايقك بها عدوك في ابوابك *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**قضاة 10: 14 امضوا واصرخوا الى الآلهة التي اخترتموها. لتخلصكم هي في زمان ضيقكم*

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]صموئيل 26: 24 وهوذا كما كانت نفسك عظيمة اليوم في عينيّ كذلك لتعظم نفسي في عيني الرب فينقذني من كل ضيق*

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]صموئيل 4: 9 فاجاب داود ركاب وبعنة اخاه ابني رمّون البئيروتي وقال لهما. حيّ هو الرب الذي فدى نفسي من كل ضيق*

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]صموئيل 22: 7 في ضيقي دعوت الرب والى الهي صرخت فسمع من هيكله صوتي وصراخي دخل اذنيه *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]ملوك 1: 29 فحلف الملك وقال حيّ هو الرب الذي فدى نفسي من كل ضيقة*

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]ملوك 22: 27 وقل هكذا قال الملك ضعوا هذا في السجن واطعموه خبز الضيق وماء الضيق حتى آتي بسلام *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]ملوك 13: 4 وتضرع يهوآحاز الى وجه الرب فسمع له الرب لانه رأى ضيق اسرائيل لان ملك ارام ضايقهم *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]ملوك 14: 26 لان الرب رأى ضيق اسرائيل مرّا جدا. لانه لم يكن محجوز ولا مطلق وليس معين لاسرائيل *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]اخبار 15: 6 فأفنيت امة بامة ومدينة بمدينة لان الله ازعجهم بكل ضيق*

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]اخبار 18: 26 وقولوا هكذا يقول الملك ضعوا هذا في السجن واطعموه خبز الضيق وماء الضيق حتى ارجع بسلام *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]اخبار 20: 9 اذا جاء علينا شر سيف قضاء او وبأ او جوع ووقفنا امام هذا البيت وامامك لان اسمك في هذا البيت وصرخنا اليك من ضيقنا فانك تسمع وتخلص *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]اخبار 28: 22 وفي ضيقه زاد خيانة بالرب الملك آحاز هذا *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**نحميا 9: 27 فدفعتهم ليد مضايقيهم فضايقوهم وفي وقت ضيقهم صرخوا اليك وانت من السماء سمعت وحسب مراحمك الكثيرة اعطيتهم مخلصين خلّصوهم من يد مضايقيهم *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ايوب 7: 11 انا ايضا لا امنع فمي. اتكلم بضيق روحي. اشكو بمرارة نفسي *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ايوب 15: 24 يرهبه الضر والضيق. يتجبران عليه كملك مستعد للوغى *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ايوب 21: 4 اما انا فهل شكواي من انسان. وان كانت فلماذا لا تضيق روحي *
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ايوب 27: 9 أفيسمع الله صراخه اذا جاء عليه ضيق*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ايوب 36: 15 ينجّي البائس في ذلّه ويفتح آذانهم في الضيق*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial] 
 [/font]**ايوب 36: 16 وايضا يقودك من وجه الضيق الى رحب لا حصر فيه ويملأ مؤونة مائدتك دهنا *


*من  صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق من ارض يابسة  لاصورة له ولا جمال فننظر اليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه. محتقر ومخذول من الناس  رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به 
 لكن احزاننا حملها واوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه  مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا. وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا  تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه  والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا. ظلم اما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى  الذبح وكنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه. من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ.  وفي جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي.  وجعل مع الاشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته. على انه لم يعمل ظلما ولم يكن في  فمه غش 
 اما الرب فسرّ بان يسحقه بالحزن. ان جعل نفسه  ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. من تعب نفسه يرى  ويشبع. وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها. لذلك اقسم له  بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع  أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين (اشعياء 53: 1-12 
[font=tms rmn,times new roman] 
 [/font]**لامام  المغنين على ايلة الصبح. مزمور لداود. الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. بعيدا عن  خلاصي عن كلام زفيري. الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا  هدوء لي. وانت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل عليك اتكل آباؤنا. اتكلوا  فنجّيتهم. اليك صرخوا فنجوا. عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا. اما انا فدودة لا  انسان. عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب. كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي. يفغرون  الشفاه وينغضون الراس قائلين اتكل على الرب فلينجه. لينقذه لانه سرّ به.  لانك انت جذبتني من البطن. جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي امي. عليك ألقيت من  الرحم. من بطن امي انت الهي. لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب. لانه لا معين *
*احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة. اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني. فغروا عليّ افواههمكاسد  مفترس مزمجر. كالماء انسكبت. انفصلت كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع. قد ذاب في  وسط امعائي. يبست مثل شقفة قوتي ولصق لساني بحنكي والى تراب الموت تضعني.  لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب. جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ.  احصي كل عظامي. وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فيّ. يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي  يقترعون *
*اما  انت يا رب فلا تبعد. يا قوتي اسرع الى نصرتي. انقذ من السيف نفسي. من يد  الكلب وحيدتي. خلصني من فم الاسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي*
*اخبر  باسمك اخوتي. في وسط الجماعة اسبحك. يا خائفي الرب سبحوه. مجدوه يا معشر  ذرية يعقوب. واخشوه يا زرع اسرائيل جميعا. لانه لم يحتقر ولم يرذل مسكنة  المسكين ولم يحجب وجهه عنه بل عند صراخه اليه استمع. من قبلك تسبيحي في  الجماعة العظيمة. اوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون. يسبح الرب  طالبوه. تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد. تذكر وترجع الى الرب كل اقاصي الارض.  وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الامم. لان للرب الملك وهو المتسلط على الامم. اكل  وسجد كل سميني الارض. قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر الى التراب ومن لم يحي نفسه.  الذرية تتعبد له. يخبر عن الرب الجيل الآتي. يأتون ويخبرون ببره شعبا سيولد  بانه قدفعل (مزامير 22: 1-31*
*[font=tms rmn,times new roman] 
 [/font]**لامام  المغنين على السوسن. لداود. خلصني يا الله لان المياه قد دخلت الى نفسي.  غرقت في حمأة عميقة وليس مقر. دخلت الى اعماق المياه والسيل غمرني. تعبت من  صراخي. يبس حلقي. كلّت عيناي من انتظار الهي. اكثر من شعر راسي الذين  يبغضونني بلا سبب. اعتزّ مستهلكيّ اعدائي ظلما. حينئذ رددت الذي لم اخطفه*
*يا  الله انت عرفت حماقتي وذنوبي عنك لم تخف. لا يخز بي منتظروك يا سيد رب  الجنود. لا يخجل بي ملتمسوك يا اله اسرائيل. لاني من اجلك احتملت العار.  غطّى الخجل وجهي. صرت اجنبيا عند اخوتي وغريبا عند بني امي. لان غيرة بيتك  اكلتني وتعييرات معيّريك وقعت عليّ. وابكيت بصوم نفسي فصار ذلك عارا عليّ.  جعلت لباسي مسحا وصرت لهم مثلا. يتكلم فيّ الجالسون في الباب واغاني شرّابي  المسكر*
*اما  انا فلك صلاتي يا رب في وقت رضى يا الله بكثرة رحمتك استجب لي بحق خلاصك.  نجني من الطين فلا اغرق نجني من مبغضيّ ومن اعماق المياه. لا يغمرني سيل  المياه ولا يبتلعني العمق ولا تطبق الهاوية عليّ فاها. استجب لي يا رب لان  رحمتك صالحة. ككثرة مراحمك التفت اليّ. ولا تحجب وجهك عن عبدك. لان لي  ضيقا. استجب لي سريعا. اقترب الى نفسي. فكها. بسبب اعدائي افدني. انت عرفت  عاري وخزيي وخجلي. قدامك جميع مضايقيّ. العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت. انتظرت  رقة فلم تكن ومعزّين فلم اجد ويجعلون في طعامي علقما وفي عطشي يسقونني خلا *
*لتصر مائدتهم  قدامهم فخا وللآمنين شركا. لتظلم عيونهم عن البصر وقلقل متونهم دائما. صبّ  عليهم سخطك وليدركهم حمو غضبك. لتصر دارهم خرابا وفي خيامهم لا يكن ساكن.  لان الذي ضربته انت هم طردوه وبوجع الذين جرحتهم يتحدثون. اجعل اثما على  اثمهم ولا يدخلوا في برك. ليمحوا من سفر الاحياء ومع الصديقين لا يكتبوا*
*اما  انا فمسكين وكئيب. خلاصك يا الله فليرفعني. اسبح اسم الله بتسبيح واعظمه  بحمد. فيستطاب عند الرب اكثر من ثور بقر ذي قرون واظلاف. يرى ذلك الودعاء  فيفرحون وتحيا قلوبكم يا طالبي الله. لان الرب سامع للمساكين ولا يحتقر  اسراه. تسبحه السموات والارض البحار وكل ما يدبّ فيها. لان الله يخلص صهيون  ويبني مدن يهوذا فيسكنون هناك ويرثونها. ونسل عبيده يملكونها ومحبو اسمه  يسكنون فيها (مزامير 69:1-36*
*[font=ms serif,times new roman] 

 [/font]**ثم  ان يهوذا الاسخريوطي واحدا من الاثني عشر مضى الى رؤساء الكهنة ليسلمه  اليهم. ولما سمعوا فرحوا ووعدوه ان يعطوه فضة. وكان يطلب كيف يسلمه في فرصة  موافقة [font=tms rmn,times new roman]ý [/font]وفي  اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح قال له تلاميذه اين تريد ان  نمضي ونعد لتأكل الفصح. فارسل اثنين من تلاميذه وقال لهما اذهبا الى  المدينة فيلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء. اتبعاه. وحيثما يدخل فقولا لرب  البيت ان المعلّم يقول اين المنزل حيث آكل الفصح مع تلاميذي. فهو يريكما  علّية كبيرة مفروشة معدة. هناك اعدا لنا. فخرج تلميذاه وأتيا الى المدينة  ووجدا كما قال لهما. فأعدا الفصح *
*ولما  كان المساء جاء مع الاثني عشر. وفيما هم متكئون يأكلون قال يسوع الحق اقول  لكم ان واحدا منكم يسلمني. الآكل معي. فابتدأوا يحزنون ويقولون له واحدا  فواحدا هل انا. وآخر هل انا. فاجاب وقال لهم. هو واحد من الاثني عشر الذي  يغمس معي في الصحفة. ان ابن الانسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه. ولكن ويل لذلك  الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الانسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد *
*وفيما  هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع خبزا وبارك وكسر واعطاهم وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي.  ثم اخذ الكاس وشكر واعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم. وقال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي  للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين. الحق اقول لكم اني لا اشرب بعد من  نتاج الكرمة الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه جديدا في ملكوت الله. ثم سبّحوا  وخرجوا الى جبل الزيتون*
*وقال  لهم يسوع ان كلكم تشكون فيّ في هذه الليلة. لانه مكتوب اني اضرب الراعي  فتتبدد الخراف. ولكن بعد قيامي اسبقكم الى الجليل. فقال له بطرس وان شك  الجميع فانا لا اشك. فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم في هذه الليلة  قبل ان يصيح الديك مرتين تنكرني ثلاث مرات. فقال باكثر تشديد ولو اضطررت ان  اموت معك لا انكرك. وهكذا قال ايضا الجميع*
*وجاءوا  الى ضيعة اسمها جثسيماني فقال لتلاميذه اجلسوا ههنا حتى اصلّي. ثم اخذ معه  بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وابتدأ يدهش ويكتئب. فقال لهم نفسي حزينة جدا حتى  الموت. امكثوا هنا واسهروا. ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على الارض وكان يصلّي لكي  تعبر عنه الساعة ان امكن. وقال يا ابا الآب كل شيء مستطاع لك. فاجز عني هذه  الكاس. ولكن ليكن لا ما اريد انا بل ما تريد انت. ثم جاء ووجدهم نياما  فقال لبطرس يا سمعان انت نائم. أما قدرت ان تسهر ساعة واحدة. اسهروا وصلّوا  لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة. اما الروح فنشيط واما الجسد فضعيف. ومضى ايضا وصلّى  قائلا ذلك الكلام بعينه. ثم رجع ووجدهم ايضا نياما اذ كانت اعينهم ثقيلة  فلم يعلموا بماذا يجيبونه. ثم جاء ثالثة وقال لهم ناموا الآن واستريحوا.  يكفي. قد أتت الساعة. هوذا ابن الانسان يسلم الى ايدي الخطاة. قوموا لنذهب.  هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب*
*وللوقت  فيما هو يتكلم اقبل يهوذا واحد من الاثني عشر ومعه جمع كثير بسيوف وعصي من  عند رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ. وكان مسلمه قد اعطاهم علامة قائلا الذي  اقبّله هو هو. امسكوه وامضوا به بحرص. فجاء للوقت وتقدم اليه قائلا يا  سيدي يا سيدي. وقبله. فألقوا ايديهم عليه وامسكوه. فاستل واحد من الحاضرين  السيف وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه*
*فاجاب  يسوع وقال لهم كانه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي لتأخذوني. كل يوم كنت معكم في  الهيكل اعلّم ولم تمسكوني. ولكن لكي تكمل الكتب. فتركه الجميع وهربوا.  وتبعه شاب لابسا ازارا على عريه فامسكه الشبان. فترك الازار وهرب منهم  عريانا*
*فمضوا بيسوع الى رئيس الكهنة فاجتمع  معه جميع رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة. وكان بطرس قد تبعه من بعيد الى  داخل دار رئيس الكهنة وكان جالسا بين الخدام يستدفئ عند النار. وكان رؤساء  الكهنة والمجمع كله يطلبون شهادة على يسوع ليقتلوه فلم يجدوا. لان كثيرين  شهدوا عليه زورا ولم تتفق شهاداتهم.  ثم قام قوم وشهدوا عليه زورا قائلين. نحن سمعناه يقول اني انقض هذا الهيكل  المصنوع بالايادي وفي ثلاثة ايام ابني آخر غير مصنوع باياد. ولا بهذا كانت  شهادتهم تتفق. فقام رئيس الكهنة في الوسط وسأل يسوع قائلا أما تجيب بشيء.  ماذا يشهد به هؤلاء عليك. اما هو فكان ساكتا ولم يجب بشيء. فسأله رئيس  الكهنة ايضا وقال له أانت المسيح ابن المبارك. فقال يسوع انا هو. وسوف  تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا في سحاب السماء. فمزّق رئيس  الكهنة ثيابه وقال ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود. قد سمعتم التجاديف. ما رايكم.  فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت. فابتدأ قوم يبصقون عليه ويغطون وجهه  ويلكمونه ويقولون له تنبأ. وكان الخدام يلطمونه*
*وبينما  كان بطرس في الدار اسفل جاءت احدى جواري رئيس الكهنة. فلما رأت بطرس  يستدفئ نظرت اليه وقالت وانت كنت مع يسوع الناصري. فانكر قائلا لست ادري  ولا افهم ما تقولين. وخرج خارجا الى الدهليز. فصاح الديك. فرأته الجارية  ايضا وابتدأت تقول للحاضرين ان هذا منهم. فانكر ايضا. وبعد قليل ايضا قال  الحاضرون لبطرس حقا انت منهم لانك جليلي ايضا ولغتك تشبه لغتهم. فابتدأ  يلعن ويحلف اني لا اعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه. وصاح الديك ثانية فتذكر بطرس القول الذي قاله له يسوع انك قبل ان يصيح الديك مرتين تنكرني ثلاث مرات. فلما تفكر به بكى*
*وللوقت  في الصباح تشاور رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله فأوثقوا يسوع  ومضوا به واسلموه الى بيلاطس فسأله بيلاطس انت ملك اليهود. فاجاب وقال له  انت تقول. وكان رؤساء الكهنة يشتكون عليه كثيرا. فسأله بيلاطس ايضا قائلا  أما تجيب بشيء. انظر كم يشهدون عليك. فلم يجب يسوع ايضا بشيء حتى تعجب  بيلاطس. وكان يطلق لهم في كل عيد اسيرا واحدا من طلبوه. وكان المسمى  باراباس موثقا مع رفقائه في الفتنة الذين في الفتنة فعلوا قتلا. فصرخ الجمع  وابتدأوا يطلبون ان يفعل كما كان دائما يفعل لهم. فاجابهم بيلاطس قائلا  أتريدون ان اطلق لكم ملك اليهود. لانه عرف ان رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد اسلموه  حسدا. فهيج رؤساء الكهنة الجمع لكي يطلق لهم بالحري باراباس. فاجاب بيلاطس  ايضا وقال لهم فماذا تريدون ان افعل بالذي تدعونه ملك اليهود. فصرخوا ايضا  اصلبه. فقال لهم بيلاطس واي شر عمل. فازدادوا جدا صراخا اصلبه. فبيلاطس اذ  كان يريد ان يعمل للجمع ما يرضيهم اطلق لهم باراباس واسلم يسوع بعدما جلده  ليصلب*
*فمضى  به العسكر الى داخل الدار التي هي دار الولاية وجمعوا كل الكتيبة. وألبسوه  ارجوانا وضفروا اكليلا من شوك ووضعوه عليه. وابتدأوا يسلمون عليه قائلين  السلام يا ملك اليهود. وكانوا يضربونه على راسه بقصبة ويبصقون عليه ثم  يسجدون له جاثين على ركبهم. وبعدما استهزأوا به نزعوا عنه الارجوان  والبسوه ثيابه ثم خرجوا به ليصلبوه. فسخّروا رجلا مجتازا كان آتيا من  الحقل وهو سمعان القيرواني ابو ألكسندرس وروفس ليحمل صليبه. وجاءوا به الى  موضع جلجثة الذي تفسيره موضع جمجمة. واعطوه خمرا ممزوجة بمرّ ليشرب فلم  يقبل. ولما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها  ماذا يأخذ كل واحد. وكانت الساعة الثالثة فصلبوه. وكان عنوان علّته مكتوبا  ملك اليهود. وصلبوا معه لصين واحدا عن يمينه وآخر عن يساره. فتم الكتاب  القائل واحصي مع اثمة. وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين  آه يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة ايام. خلّص نفسك وانزل عن الصليب.  وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة وهم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلّص آخرين  واما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلّصها. لينزل الآن المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب  لنرى ونؤمن. واللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيّرانه*
*ولما  كانت الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على الارض كلها الى الساعة التاسعة. وفي  الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني. الذي  تفسيره الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. فقال قوم من الحاضرين لما سمعوا هوذا ينادي  ايليا. فركض واحد وملأ اسفنجة خلا وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه قائلا اتركوا.  لنر هل يأتي ايليا لينزله*
*فصرخ  يسوع بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح. وانشق حجاب الهيكل الى اثنين من فوق الى  اسفل. ولما رأى قائد المئة الواقف مقابله انه صرخ هكذا واسلم الروح قال حقا  كان هذا الانسان ابن الله. وكانت ايضا نساء ينظرن من بعيد بينهنّ مريم  المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب الصغير ويوسي وسالومة. اللواتي ايضا تبعنه وخدمنه حين كان في الجليل. وأخر كثيرات اللواتي صعدن معه الى اورشليم*
*ولما  كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد. اي ما قبل السبت. جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة  مشير شريف وكان هو ايضا منتظرا ملكوت الله فتجاسر ودخل الى بيلاطس وطلب جسد  يسوع. فتعجب بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد المئة وسأله هل له زمان  قد مات. ولما عرف من قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف. فاشترى كتانا فانزله  وكفنه بالكتان ووضعه في قبر كان منحوتا في صخرة ودحرج حجرا على باب القبر.  وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يوسي تنظران اين وضع (مرقس 14: 10-15: 47*
*[font=ms serif,times new roman] 
 [/font][font=ms sans serif,arial]

[/font]*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الإنجيل



 **[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 2:10[/font]*
 *10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا.فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب[/font].*
 *11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 2:31[/font]*
 *31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي اعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب[/font].*
 *32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]نور اعلان للامم ومجدا لشعبك اسرائيل[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 41:27[/font]*
 *27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا اولا قلت لصهيون ها ها هم ولاورشليم جعلت مبشرا[/font].*
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]
اشعياء 52:7[/font]*
 *7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ما اجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المخبر بالسلام المبشر بالخير المخبر[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك الهك[/font].*
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]
اشعياء 61:1[/font]*
 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق[/font].*
 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم انتقام لالهنا لأعزي كل النائحين[/font]*
 *3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاجعل  لنائحي صهيون لأعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح ورداء  تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة فيدعون اشجار البر غرس الرب للتمجيد[/font]*
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]
مرقس 1:15
[/font]**15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويقول قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله.فتوبوا وآمنوا بالانجيل[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 4:2[/font]*
 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاننا نحن ايضا قد بشرنا كما اولئك لكن لم تنفع كلمة الخبر اولئك اذ لم تكن ممتزجة بالايمان في الذين سمعوا[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 14:3[/font]*
 *3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاقاما زمانا طويلا يجاهران بالرب الذي كان يشهد لكلمة نعمته ويعطي ان تجرى آيات وعجائب على ايديهما[/font]‎.*
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]
اعمال 20:32[/font]*
 *32 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن استودعكم يا اخوتي للّه ولكلمة نعمته القادرة ان تبنيكم وتعطيكم ميراثا مع جميع المقدسين[/font]‎.*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 4:4[/font]*
 *4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 4:6[/font]*
 *6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الله الذي قال ان يشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي اشرق في قلوبنا لانارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح[/font]*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 1:10[/font]*
 *10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وانما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وانار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الانجيل[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:16[/font]*
 *16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي اولا ثم لليوناني[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:18[/font]*
 *18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 1:5[/font]*
 *5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان انجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة ايضا وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد كما تعرفون اي رجال كنا بينكم من اجلكم[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 4:4[/font]*
 *4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:25[/font]*
 *25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما كلمة الرب فتثبت الى الابد.وهذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 14:6
[/font]**6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر طائرا في وسط السماء معه بشارة ابدية ليبشر الساكنين على الارض وكل امة وقبيلة ولسان وشعب[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:23[/font]*
 *23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل يعلم في مجامعهم ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:14[/font]*
 *14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبعدما اسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع الى الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 9:17[/font]*
 *17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه ان كنت افعل هذا طوعا فلي اجر.ولكن ان كان كرها فقد استؤمنت على وكالة[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 22:18[/font]*
 *18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض.من اجل انك سمعت لقولي[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 3:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والكتاب اذ سبق فرأى ان الله بالايمان يبرر الامم سبق فبشر ابراهيم ان فيك تتبارك جميع الامم[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 24:47[/font]*
 *47 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدأ من اورشليم[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:46[/font]*
 *46 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فجاهر  بولس وبرنابا وقالا كان يجب ان تكلّموا انتم اولا بكلمة الله ولكن اذ  دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم انكم غير مستحقين للحياة الابدية هوذا نتوجه الى  الامم[/font]‎.*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 13:10[/font]*
 *10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وينبغي ان يكرز اولا بالانجيل في جميع الامم[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:2[/font]*
 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وانما صعدت بموجب اعلان وعرضت عليهم الانجيل الذي اكرز به بين الامم ولكن بالانفراد على المعتبرين لئلا اكون اسعى او قد سعيت باطلا[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:9[/font]*
 *9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذ علم بالنعمة المعطاة لي يعقوب وصفا ويوحنا المعتبرون انهم اعمدة اعطوني وبرنابا يمين الشركة لنكون نحن للامم واما هم فللختان[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 11:5[/font]*
 *5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]العمي يبصرون والعرج يمشون والبرص يطهرون والصم يسمعون والموتى يقومون والمساكين يبشّرون[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 4:18[/font]*
 *18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]روح  الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي  للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في الحرية[/font]*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 16:15[/font]*
 *15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 1:23[/font]*
 *23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان  ثبتم على الايمان متأسسين وراسخين وغير منتقلين عن رجاء الانجيل الذي  سمعتموه المكروز به في كل الخليقة التي تحت السماء الذي صرت انا بولس خادما  له[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:15[/font]*
 *15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويقول قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله.فتوبوا وآمنوا بالانجيل[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 4:2
[/font]**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاننا نحن ايضا قد بشرنا كما اولئك لكن لم تنفع كلمة الخبر اولئك اذ لم تكن ممتزجة بالايمان في الذين سمعوا[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 2:10[/font]*
 *10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا.فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 2:14[/font]*
 *14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 6:15
[/font]**15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحاذين ارجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 1:23[/font]*
 *23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان  ثبتم على الايمان متأسسين وراسخين وغير منتقلين عن رجاء الانجيل الذي  سمعتموه المكروز به في كل الخليقة التي تحت السماء الذي صرت انا بولس خادما  له[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 1:5[/font]*
 *5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لسبب مشاركتكم في الانجيل من اول يوم الى الآن[/font]*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 15:29[/font]*
 *29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وانا اعلم اني اذا جئت اليكم ساجيء في ملء بركة انجيل المسيح[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 1:6[/font]*
 *6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اني اتعجب انكم تنتقلون هكذا سريعا عن الذي دعاكم بنعمة المسيح الى انجيل آخر[/font]*
 *7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليس هو آخر غير انه يوجد قوم يزعجونكم ويريدون ان يحوّلوا انجيل المسيح[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:14[/font]*
 *14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن  لما رأيت انهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الانجيل قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع  ان كنت وانت يهودي تعيش امميا لا يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الامم ان يتهوّدوا[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 1:13[/font]*
 *13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذي سمعته مني في الايمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:16[/font]*
 *16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي اولا ثم لليوناني[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 1:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بي انا اسيره بل اشترك في احتمال المشقات لاجل الانجيل بحسب قوة الله[/font]*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 9:13[/font]*
 *13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ هم باختبار هذه الخدمة يمجدون الله على طاعة اعترافكم لانجيل المسيح وسخاء التوزيع لهم وللجميع[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 1:27[/font]*
 *27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقط  عيشوا كما يحق لانجيل المسيح حتى اذا جئت ورأيتكم او كنت غائبا اسمع  اموركم انكم تثبتون في روح واحد مجاهدين معا بنفس واحدة لايمان الانجيل[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 1:17[/font]*
 *17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واولئك عن محبة عالمين اني موضوع لحماية الانجيل[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 1:27[/font]*
 *27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقط  عيشوا كما يحق لانجيل المسيح حتى اذا جئت ورأيتكم او كنت غائبا اسمع  اموركم انكم تثبتون في روح واحد مجاهدين معا بنفس واحدة لايمان الانجيل[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوذا 1:3
[/font]**3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايها  الاحباء اذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لاكتب اليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت ان  اكتب اليكم واعظا ان تجتهدوا لاجل الايمان المسلّم مرة للقديسين[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 10:37[/font]*
 *37 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 8:35[/font]*
 *35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان من اراد ان يخلّص نفسه يهلكها.ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي ومن اجل الانجيل فهو يخلّصها[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 3:12[/font]*
 *12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجميع الذين يريدون ان يعيشوا بالتقوى في المسيح يسوع يضطهدون[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 8:35[/font]*
 *35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان من اراد ان يخلّص نفسه يهلكها.ومن يهلك نفسه من اجلي ومن اجل الانجيل فهو يخلّصها[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 10:30[/font]*
 *30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الا وياخذ مئة ضعف الآن في هذا الزمان بيوتا واخوة واخوات وامهات واولادا وحقولا مع اضطهادات وفي الدهر الآتي الحياة الابدية[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 9:12[/font]*
 *12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كان آخرون شركاء في السلطان عليكم أفلسنا نحن بالاولى.لكننا لم نستعمل هذا السلطان بل نتحمل كل شيء لئلا نجعل عائقا لانجيل المسيح[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 4:3[/font]*
 *3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن ان كان انجيلنا مكتوما فانما هو مكتوم في الهالكين[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 2:16[/font]*
 *16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في اليوم الذي فيه يدين الله سرائر[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]الناس حسب انجيلي بيسوع المسيح[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 1:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 1:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في نار لهيب معطيا نقمة للذين لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون انجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح[/font]*
 *9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين سيعاقبون بهلاك ابدي من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 3:2[/font]*
 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كنتم قد سمعتم بتدبير نعمة الله المعطاة لي لاجلكم[/font].*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 6:15[/font]*
 *15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحاذين ارجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:1[/font]*
 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله[/font]*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا اذ كنا حانّين اليكم كنا نرضى ان نعطيكم لا انجيل الله فقط بل انفسنا ايضا لانكم صرتم محبوبين الينا[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 4:17[/font]*
 *17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه الوقت لابتداء القضاء من بيت الله.فان كان اولا منا فما هي نهاية الذين لا يطيعون انجيل الله[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:9[/font]*
 *9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان الله الذي اعبده بروحي في انجيل ابنه شاهد لي كيف بلا انقطاع اذكركم[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:16
[/font]**16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي اولا ثم لليوناني[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 2:12[/font]*
 *12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن لما جئت الى ترواس لاجل انجيل المسيح وانفتح لي باب في الرب[/font]*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 3:2[/font]*
 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسلنا تيموثاوس اخانا وخادم الله والعامل معنا في انجيل المسيح حتى يثبتكم ويعظكم لاجل ايمانكم[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 20:24[/font]*
 *24 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكنني لست احتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى اتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي اخذتها من الرب يسوع لاشهد ببشارة نعمة الله[/font]‎.*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 24:14[/font]*
 *14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الامم.ثم يأتي المنتهى[/font]*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:13[/font]*
 *13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس[/font]*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 4:4[/font]*
 *4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 16:25[/font]*
 *25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وللقادر ان يثبتكم حسب انجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب اعلان السر الذي كان مكتوما في الازمنة الازلية[/font]*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 6:19[/font]*
 *19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولاجلي لكي يعطى لي كلام عند افتتاح فمي[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]لاعلم جهارا بسر الانجيل[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:13[/font]*
 *13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من  اجل ذلك نحن ايضا نشكر الله بلا انقطاع لانكم اذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من  الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة اناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل ايضا  فيكم انتم المؤمنين[/font].*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]كولوسي 3:16[/font]*
 *16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى وانتم بكل حكمة معلّمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح واغاني روحية بنعمة مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب[/font]*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 14:3[/font]*
 *3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاقاما زمانا طويلا يجاهران بالرب الذي كان يشهد لكلمة نعمته ويعطي ان تجرى آيات وعجائب على ايديهما[/font]‎.*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 20:32[/font]*
 *32 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن استودعكم يا اخوتي للّه ولكلمة نعمته القادرة ان تبنيكم وتعطيكم ميراثا مع جميع المقدسين[/font]‎.*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:26[/font]*
 *26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايها الرجال الاخوة بني جنس[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ابراهيم والذين بينكم يتقون الله اليكم أرسلت كلمة هذا الخلاص[/font]‎.*

 
 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 5:19[/font]*
 *19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة[/font].*

 
 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 1:13[/font]*
 *13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:18
[/font]**18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه[/font]*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 10:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن ماذا يقول.الكلمة قريبة منك في فمك وفي قلبك اي كلمة الايمان التي نكرز بها[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 2:16
 [/font]**16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]متمسكين بكلمة الحياة لافتخاري في يوم المسيح باني لم اسع باطلا ولا تعبت باطلا[/font].*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 3:8[/font]*
 *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكيف لا تكون بالأولى خدمة الروح في مجد[/font].*

 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 6:3[/font]*
 *3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كان احد يعلّم تعليما آخر ولا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة والتعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى[/font]*

 *2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 1:13[/font]*
 *13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذي سمعته مني في الايمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 53:1[/font]*
 *1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 10:15[/font]*
 *15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا.كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات[/font].*
 *16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن ليس الجميع قد اطاعوا الانجيل لان اشعياء يقول يا رب من صدق خبرنا[/font].*

 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 11:28[/font]*
 *28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من جهة الانجيل هم اعداء من اجلكم.واما من جهة الاختيار فهم احباء من اجل الآباء[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*الايمان*





 *متى 17: 20 فقال لهم يسوع لعدم ايمانكم. فالحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شيء غير ممكن لديكم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**متى 21: 21 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم. الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان ولا تشكّون فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**مرقس 4: 40 وقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين هكذا. كيف لا ايمان لكم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**مرقس 11: 22 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم ليكن لكم ايمان بالله *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**لوقا 17: 6 فقال الرب لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 12 وابا للختان للذين ليسوا من الختان فقط بل ايضا يسلكون في خطوات ايمان ابينا ابراهيم الذي كان وهو في الغرلة *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية  4: 16 لهذا هو من الايمان كي يكون على سبيل النعمة ليكون الوعد وطيدا  لجميع النسل ليس لمن هو من الناموس فقط بل ايضا لمن هو من ايمان ابراهيم الذي هو اب لجميعنا *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 20 ولا بعدم ايمان ارتاب في وعد الله بل تقوّى بالايمان معطيا مجدا للّه *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 14: 22 ألك ايمان. فليكن لك بنفسك امام الله. طوبى لمن لا يدين نفسه في ما يستحسنه *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]كورنثوس 12: 9 ولآخر ايمان بالروح الواحد. ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**غلاطية 2: 20 مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ. فما احياه الآن في الجسد فانما احياه في الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لاجلي *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**غلاطية 3: 22 لكن الكتاب اغلق على الكل تحت الخطية ليعطى الموعد من ايمان يسوع المسيح للذين يؤمنون *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**غلاطية 5: 22 واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**افسس 4: 5 رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة *

*[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]تيموثاوس 1: 13 انا الذي كنت قبلا مجدفا ومضطهدا ومفتريا. ولكنني رحمت لاني فعلت بجهل في عدم ايمان*

 *[font=ms sans serif,arial]1 [/font]تيموثاوس 1: 19 ولك ايمان وضمير صالح الذي اذ رفضه قوم انكسرت بهم السفينة من جهة الايمان ايضا *

 *[font=ms sans serif,arial]2 [/font]تيموثاوس 2: 18 اللذان زاغا عن الحق قائلين ان القيامة قد صارت فيقلبان ايمان قوم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**تيطس 1: 1 بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح لاجل ايمان مختاري الله ومعرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**عبرانيين 3: 12 انظروا ايها الاخوة ان لا يكون في احدكم قلب شرير بعدم ايمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**عبرانيين 11: 6 ولكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي يأتي الى الله يؤمن بانه موجود وانه يجازي الذين يطلبونه *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**يعقوب 2:1 يا اخوتي لا يكن لكم ايمان ربنا يسوع المسيح رب المجد في المحاباة *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**يعقوب 2: 18 لكن يقول قائل انت لك ايمان وانا لي اعمال. أرني ايمانك بدون اعمالك وانا اريك باعمالي ايماني *
 
*متى 6: 30 فان كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم انتم يا قليلي الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**متى 8: 26 فقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلي الايمان. ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**متى 14: 31 ففي الحال مدّ يسوع يده وامسك به وقال له يا قليل الايمان لماذا شككت *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**متى 16: 8 فعلم يسوع وقال لماذا تفكرون في انفسكم يا قليلي الايمان انكم لم تأخذوا خبزا *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**لوقا 12: 28 فان كان العشب الذي يوجد اليوم في الحقل ويطرح غدا في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا فكم بالحري يلبسكم انتم يا قليلي الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**لوقا 18: 8 اقول لكم انه ينصفهم سريعا. ولكن متى جاء ابن الانسان ألعله يجد الايمان على الارض *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**لوقا 24: 25 فقال لهما ايها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 6: 5 فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 6: 7 وكانت كلمة الله تنمو وعدد التلاميذ يتكاثر جدا في اورشليم وجمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 13: 8 فقاومهما عليم الساحر. لان هكذا يترجم اسمه. طالبا ان يفسد الوالي عن الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 14: 22 يشددان انفس التلاميذ ويعظانهم ان يثبتوا في الايمان وانه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي ان ندخل ملكوت الله *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 14: 27 ولما حضرا وجمعا الكنيسة اخبرا بكل ما صنع الله معهما وانه فتح للامم باب الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 16: 5 فكانت الكنائس تتشدد في الايمان وتزداد في العدد كل يوم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**اعمال 24: 24 ثم بعد ايام جاء فيلكس مع دروسلا امرأته وهي يهودية فاستحضر بولس وسمع منه عن الايمان بالمسيح *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 1: 5 الذي به لاجل اسمه قبلنا نعمة ورسالة لاطاعة الايمان في جميع الامم *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 3: 26 لاظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون بارا ويبرر من هو من الايمان بيسوع *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 3: 27 فاين الافتخار. قد انتفى. باي ناموس. أبناموس الاعمال. كلا. بل بناموس الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 9 أفهذا التطويب هو على الختان فقط ام على الغرلة ايضا. لاننا نقول انه حسب لابراهيم الايمان برا *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 11 واخذ علامة الختان ختما لبر الايمان الذي كان في الغرلة ليكون ابا لجميع الذين يؤمنون وهم في الغرلة كي يحسب لهم ايضا البر *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 13 فانه ليس بالناموس كان الوعد لابراهيم او لنسله ان يكون وارثا للعالم بل ببر الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 14 لانه ان كان الذين من الناموس هم ورثة فقد تعطل الايمان وبطل الوعد *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 16 لهذا هو من الايمان  كي يكون على سبيل النعمة ليكون الوعد وطيدا لجميع النسل ليس لمن هو من  الناموس فقط بل ايضا لمن هو من ايمان ابراهيم الذي هو اب لجميعنا *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 4: 19 واذ لم يكن ضعيفا في الايمان لم يعتبر جسده وهو قد صار مماتا اذ كان ابن نحو مئة سنة ولا مماتية مستودع سارة *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 10: 8 لكن ماذا يقول. الكلمة قريبة منك في فمك وفي قلبك اي كلمة الايمان التي نكرز بها *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 10: 17 اذا الايمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 11: 20 حسنا. من اجل عدم الايمان قطعت وانت بالايمان ثبتّ. لا تستكبر بل خف *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 11: 23 وهم ان لم يثبتوا في عدم الايمان سيطعمون. لان الله قادر ان يطعمهم ايضا *
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية  12: 3 فاني اقول بالنعمة المعطاة لي لكل من هو بينكم ان لا يرتئي فوق ما  ينبغي ان يرتئي بل يرتئي الى التعقل كما قسم الله لكل واحد مقدارا من الايمان*
 *[font=ms sans serif,arial] [/font]*
*[font=ms sans serif,arial]  [/font]**رومية 12: 6 ولكن لنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لنا. أنبوّة فبالنسبة الى الايمان*
 *[font=ms serif,times new roman] [/font]*
*[font=ms serif,times new roman]  [/font]**واما  الايمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بامور لا ترى. فانه في هذه شهد  للقدماء. بالايمان نفهم ان العالمين أتقنت بكلمة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى  مما هو ظاهر. بالايمان قدم هابيل للّه ذبيحة افضل من قايين. فبه شهد له انه  بار اذ شهد الله لقرابينه. وبه وان مات يتكلم بعد. بالايمان نقل اخنوخ لكي  لا يرى الموت ولم يوجد لان الله نقله. اذ قبل نقله شهد له بانه قد ارضى  الله. ولكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه لانه يجب ان الذي يأتي الى الله يؤمن  بانه موجود وانه يجازي الذين يطلبونه. بالايمان نوح لما أوحي اليه عن امور  لم ترى بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم وصار وارثا للبر الذي  حسب الايمان. بالايمان  ابراهيم لما دعي اطاع ان يخرج الى المكان الذي كان عتيدا ان يأخذه ميراثا  فخرج وهو لا يعلم الى اين يأتي. بالايمان تغرب في ارض الموعد كانها غريبة  ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه. لانه كان  ينتظر المدينة التي لها الاساسات التي صانعها وبارئها الله. بالايمان سارة  نفسها ايضا اخذت قدرة على انشاء نسل وبعد وقت السن ولدت اذ حسبت الذي وعد  صادقا. لذلك ولد ايضا من واحد وذلك من ممات مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة  وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر الذي لا يعد *
*في الايمان مات هؤلاء اجمعون وهم لم ينالوا  المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها واقروا بانهم غرباء ونزلاء على  الارض. فان الذين يقولون مثل هذا يظهرون انهم يطلبون وطنا. فلو ذكروا ذلك  الذي خرجوا منه لكان لهم فرصة للرجوع. ولكن الآن يبتغون وطنا افضل اي  سماويا. لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله ان يدعى الههم لانه اعدّ لهم مدينة *
 *بالايمان  قدم ابراهيم اسحق وهو مجرب. قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده الذي قيل له انه  باسحق يدعى لك نسل. اذ حسب ان الله قادر على الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين  منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال. بالايمان اسحق بارك يعقوب وعيسو من جهة امور  عتيدة. بالايمان يعقوب عند موته بارك كل واحد من ابني يوسف وسجد على راس  عصاه. بالايمان يوسف عند موته ذكر خروج بني اسرائيل واوصى من جهة عظامه.  بالايمان موسى بعد ما ولد اخفاه ابواه ثلاثة اشهر لانهما رأيا الصبي جميلا  ولم يخشيا امر الملك. بالايمان موسى لما كبر ابى ان يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون  مفضلا بالاحرى ان يذل مع شعب الله على ان يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية حاسبا  عار المسيح غنى اعظم من خزائن مصر لانه كان ينظر الى المجازاة. بالايمان  ترك مصر غير خائف من غضب الملك لانه تشدد كانه يرى من لا يرى. بالايمان صنع  الفصح ورشّ الدم لئلا يمسهم الذي اهلك الابكار. بالايمان اجتازوا في البحر  الاحمر كما في اليابسة الامر الذي لما شرع فيه المصريون غرقوا. بالايمان  سقطت اسوار اريحا بعد ما طيف حولها سبعة ايام. بالايمان راحاب الزانية لم  تهلك مع العصاة اذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام *
 *وماذا  اقول ايضا لانه يعوزني الوقت ان اخبرت عن جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح  وداود وصموئيل والانبياء الذين بالايمان قهروا ممالك صنعوا برا نالوا  مواعيد سدوا افواه اسود اطفأوا قوة النار نجوا من حد السيف تقووا من ضعف  صاروا اشداء في الحرب هزموا جيوش غرباء. اخذت نساء امواتهن بقيامة. وآخرون  عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة افضل. وآخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد  ثم في قيود ايضا وحبس. رجموا نشروا جربوا ماتوا قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود  غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مذلين. وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم.  تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الارض. فهؤلاء كلهم مشهودا لهم  بالايمان لم ينالوا الموعد اذ سبقالله فنظر لنا شيئا افضل لكي لا  يكملوابدوننا (عبرانيين 11: 1-40*
 *[font=ms serif,times new roman] [/font]*
*[font=ms serif,times new roman]  [/font]*
*اخبار  20: 20 وبكّروا صباحا وخرجوا الى برية تقوع وعند خروجهم وقف يهوشافاط وقال  اسمعوا يا يهوذا وسكان اورشليم آمنوا بالرب الهكم فتأمنوا. آمنوا بانبيائه  فتفلحواý ý*

 *ايوب 9: 16 لو دعوت فاستجاب لي لما آمنت بانه سمع صوتيý *

 *ايوب 11: 18 وتطمئن لانه يوجد رجاء. تتجسس حولك وتضطجع آمناý *

 *مزامير 27: 13 لولا انني آمنت بان ارى جود الرب في ارض الاحياءý ý*

 *مزامير 78: 53 وهداهم آمنين فلم يجزعوا. اما اعداؤهم فغمرهم البحرý ý*

 *مزامير 116: 10 آمنت لذلك تكلمت. انا تذللت جداý *

 *مزامير 119: 66 ذوقا صالحا ومعرفة علمني لاني بوصاياك آمنتý ý*

 *اشعياء 28: 16 لذلك هكذا يقول السيد الرب. هانذا أؤسس في صهيون حجرا حجر امتحان حجر زاوية كريما اساسا مؤسسا. من آمن لا يهربý ý*

 *دانيال 6: 23 حينئذ فرح الملك به وامر بان يصعد دانيال من الجب فأصعد دانيال من الجب ولم يوجد فيه ضرر لانه آمن بالههý ý*

 *متى 8: 13 ثم قال يسوع لقائد المئة اذهب وكما آمنت ليكن لك. فبرأ غلامه في تلك الساعة*
 *‏ý *
 *مرقس 5: 36 فسمع يسوع لوقته الكلمة التي قيلت فقال لرئيس المجمع لا تخف. آمن فقطý ý*

 *مرقس 16: 16 من آمن واعتمد خلص. ومن لم يؤمن يدنý ý*

 *لوقا 1: 45 فطوبى للتي آمنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الربý *

 *لوقا 8: 50 فسمع يسوع واجابه قائلا لا تخف. آمن فقط فهي تشفىý ý*

 *يوحنا 1: 50 اجاب يسوع وقال له هل آمنت لاني قلت لك اني رأيتك تحت التينة. سوف ترى اعظم من هذاý *
 *يوحنا 2: 23 ولما كان في اورشليم في عيد الفصح آمن كثيرون باسمه اذ رأوا الآيات التي صنعý ý*

 *يوحنا 6: 69 ونحن قد آمنّا وعرفنا انك انت المسيح ابن الله الحيý ý*

 *يوحنا 7: 38 من آمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حيّý *

 *يوحنا 7: 48 ألعل احدا من الرؤساء او من الفريسيين آمن بهý *
 *
يوحنا 8: 30 وبينما هو يتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرونý *
 *
يوحنا 8: 31 فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به انكم ان ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذيý *
 *يوحنا 11: 25 قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحياý *
 *
يوحنا 11: 27 قالت له نعم يا سيد. انا قد آمنت انك انت المسيح ابن الله الآتي الى العالم*
 *
يوحنا 11: 40 قال لها يسوع ألم اقل لك ان آمنت ترين مجد الله‏ý ý*

 *يوحنا 11: 45 فكثيرون من اليهود الذين جاءوا الى مريم ونظروا ما فعل يسوع آمنوا بهý *

 *يوحنا 12: 36 ما دام لكم النور آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا ابناء النور. تكلم يسوع بهذا ثم مضى واختفى عنهمý *
 *
يوحنا 12: 42 ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون من الرؤساء ايضا غير انهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمعý *

 *يوحنا 20: 29 قال له يسوع لانك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يرواý *

 *يوحنا 20: 31 واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا آمنتم حياة باسمهý *
 *
اعمال 2: 44 وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معا وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاý *
​


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الإيمان2



**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 49:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا  قال الرب فادي اسرائيل قدوسه للمهان النفس لمكروه الامة لعبد  المتسلطين.ينظر ملوك فيقومون.رؤساء فيسجدون.لاجل الرب الذي هو امين وقدوس  اسرائيل الذي قد اختارك[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]امين هو الله الذي به دعيتم الى شركة ابنه يسوع المسيح ربنا[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 5:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]امين هو الذي يدعوكم الذي سيفعل ايضا[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مراثي 3:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هي جديدة في كل صباح.كثيرة امانتك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني قلت ان الرحمة الى الدهر تبنى.السموات تثبت فيها حقك[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب اله الجنود من مثلك قوي رب وحقك من حولك[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:33[/font]*
*33 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اما رحمتي فلا انزعها عنه ولا اكذب من جهة امانتي[/font]‎.*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 2:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كنا غير امناء فهو يبقى امينا لن يقدر ان ينكر نفسه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 36:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب في السموات رحمتك.امانتك الى الغمام[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:90[/font]*
*90 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الى دور فدور امانتك.اسست الارض فثبتت[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 146:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الصانع السموات والارض البحر وكل ما فيها.الحافظ الامانة الى الابد[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 143:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مزمور لداود[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب اسمع صلاتي واصغ الى تضرعاتي.بامانتك استجب لي بعدلك[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 40:10[/font]*
*10 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لم اكتم عدلك في وسط قلبي.تكلمت بامانتك وخلاصك.لم اخف رحمتك وحقك عن الجماعة العظيمة[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 89:1
[/font]*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قصيدة لايثان الازراحي[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]بمراحم الرب اغني الى الدهر.لدور فدور اخبر عن حقك بفمي[/font]‎.

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 25:1[/font]
1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب انت الهي اعظمك.احمد اسمك لانك صنعت عجبا.مقاصدك منذ القديم امانة وصدق[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:75[/font]
75 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]قد علمت يا رب ان احكامك عدل وبالحق اذللتني[/font]‎.
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 8:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واقام الرب كلامه الذي تكلم به وقد قمت انا مكان داود ابي وجلست على كرسي اسرائيل كما تكلم الرب وبنيت البيت لاسم الرب اله اسرائيل[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 132:11
[/font]*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اقسم الرب لداود بالحق لا يرجع عنه.من ثمرة بطنك اجعل على كرسيك[/font]‎.
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ميخا 7:20[/font]
20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تصنع الامانة ليعقوب والرأفة لابراهيم اللتين حلفت لآبائنا منذ ايام القدم[/font]
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

عبرانيين 10:23
[/font]*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لنتمسك باقرار الرجاء راسخا لان الذي وعد هو امين[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 7:9[/font]
9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاعلم ان الرب الهك هو الله الاله الامين الحافظ العهد والاحسان للذين يحبونه ويحفظون وصاياه الى الف جيل[/font]
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 111:5
[/font]*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعطى خائفيه طعاما[/font]‎ .‎ ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يذكر الى الابد عهده[/font]‎.

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 23:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه.في آخر الايام تفهمون فهما[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 51:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فترتجف الارض وتتوجع لان افكار الرب تقوم على بابل ليجعل ارض بابل خرابا بلا ساكن[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 1:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:24[/font]*
*24 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اما امانتي ورحمتي فمعه وباسمي ينتصب قرنه[/font]‎.*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 3:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]امين هو الرب الذي سيثبتكم ويحفظكم من الشرير[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 4:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا الذين يتألمون بحسب مشيئة الله فليستودعوا انفسهم كما لخالق امين في عمل الخير[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:5[/font]*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]والسموات تحمد عجائبك يا رب وحقك ايضا في جماعة القديسين[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 92:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ان يخبر برحمتك في الغداة وامانتك كل ليلة[/font]*
*

*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*البوق*

*

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 13:8[/font]* *8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وداود وكل اسرائيل يلعبون امام الله بكل عزّ وباغاني وعيدان ورباب ودفوف وصنوج وابواق[/font].*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 15:52[/font]*
*52 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الاخير.فانه سيبوق فيقام الاموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغيّر[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 6:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسبعة كهنة يحملون ابواق الهتاف السبعة امام التابوت.وفي اليوم السابع تدورون دائرة المدينة سبع مرّات والكهنة يضربون بالابواق[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصنع لك بوقين من فضة مسحولين تعملهما فيكونان لك لمناداة الجماعة ولارتحال المحلات[/font].*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 14:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه ان اعطى البوق ايضا صوتا غير واضح فمن يتهيأ للقتال[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصنع لك بوقين من فضة مسحولين تعملهما فيكونان لك لمناداة الجماعة ولارتحال المحلات[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا ضربتم هتافا ترتحل المحلات النازلة الى الشرق[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا ضربتم هتافا ثانية ترتحل المحلات النازلة الى الجنوب.هتافا يضربون لرحلاتهم[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:2
 [/font]**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصنع لك بوقين من فضة مسحولين تعملهما فيكونان لك لمناداة الجماعة ولارتحال المحلات[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا ضربوا بهما يجتمع اليك كل الجماعة الى باب خيمة الاجتماع[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما عندما تجمعون الجماعة فتضربون ولا تهتفون[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي  يوم فرحكم وفي يوم اعيادكم ورؤوس شهوركم تضربون بالابواق على محرقاتكم  وذبائح سلامتكم فتكون لكم تذكارا امام الهكم.انا الرب الهكم[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 81:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انفخوا في راس الشهر بالبوق عند الهلال ليوم عيدنا[/font]‎.*


*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 13:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وداود وكل اسرائيل يلعبون امام الله بكل عزّ وباغاني وعيدان ورباب ودفوف وصنوج وابواق[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 15:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وشبنيا ويوشافاط ونثنئيل وعماساي وزكريا وبنايا واليعزر الكهنة ينفخون بالابواق امام تابوت الله وعوبيد ادوم ويحيّى بوابان للتابوت[/font]*
* 
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 15:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكان جميع اسرائيل يصعدون تابوت عهد الرب بهتاف وبصوت الاصوار والابواق والصنوج يصّوتون بالرباب والعيدان[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 5:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان  لما صوّت المبوقون والمغنون كواحد صوتا واحدا لتسبيح الرب وحمده ورفعوا  صوتا بالابواق والصنوج وآلات الغناء والتسبيح للرب لانه صالح لان الى الابد  رحمته ان البيت بيت الرب امتلأ سحابا[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 15:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحلفوا للرب بصوت عظيم وهتاف وبابواق وقرون[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 3:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان عند مجيئه انه ضرب بالبوق في جبل افرايم فنزل معه بنو اسرائيل عن الجبل وهو قدامهم[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا ذهبتم الى حرب في ارضكم على عدوّ يضرّ بكم تهتفون بالابواق فتذكرون امام الرب الهكم وتخلّصون من اعدائكم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 31:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسلهم موسى الفا من كل سبط الى الحرب هم[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفينحاس بن العازار الكاهن الى الحرب وامتعة القدس وابواق الهتاف في يده[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتجندوا على مديان كما امر الرب وقتلوا كل ذكر[/font].*


*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 9:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبادر كل واحد واخذ ثوبه ووضعه تحته على الدرج نفسه وضربوا بالبوق وقالوا قد ملك ياهو[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 11:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونظرت  واذا الملك واقف على المنبر حسب العادة والرؤساء ونافخوا الابواق بجانب  الملك وكل شعب الارض يفرحون ويضربون بالابواق.فشقت عثليا ثيابها وصرخت  خيانة خيانة[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 33:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا ابن آدم كلم بني شعبك وقل لهم.اذا جلبت السيف على ارض فان اخذ شعب الارض رجلا من بينهم وجعلوه رقيبا لهم[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا رأى السيف مقبلا على الارض نفخ في البوق وحذّر الشعب[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسمع السامع صوت البوق ولم يتحذّر فجاء السيف واخذه فدمه يكون على راسه[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]سمع صوت البوق ولم يتحذّر فدمه يكون على نفسه.لو تحذّر لخلّص نفسه[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان  رأى الرقيب السيف مقبلا ولم ينفخ في البوق ولم يتحذّر الشعب فجاء السيف  واخذ نفسا منهم فهو قد أخذ بذنبه اما دمه فمن يد الرقيب اطلبه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصنع لك بوقين من فضة مسحولين تعملهما فيكونان لك لمناداة الجماعة ولارتحال المحلات[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 5:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واللاويون  المغنون اجمعون آساف وهيمان ويدوثون وبنوهم واخوتهم لابسين كتانا بالصنوج  والرباب والعيدان واقفين شرقي المذبح ومعهم من الكهنة مئة وعشرون ينفخون في  الابواق[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبنو هرون الكهنة يضربون بالابواق.فتكون لكم فريضة ابدية في اجيالكم[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 5:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واللاويون  المغنون اجمعون آساف وهيمان ويدوثون وبنوهم واخوتهم لابسين كتانا بالصنوج  والرباب والعيدان واقفين شرقي المذبح ومعهم من الكهنة مئة وعشرون ينفخون في  الابواق[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 7:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان  الكهنة واقفين على محارسهم واللاويون بآلات غناء الرب التي عملها داود  الملك لاجل حمد الرب لان الى الابد رحمته حين سبّح داود بها والكهنة ينفخون  في الابواق مقابلهم وكل اسرائيل واقف[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 23:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا.في الشهر السابع في اول الشهر يكون لكم عطلة تذكار هتاف البوق محفل مقدس[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 29:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي الشهر السابع في الاول من الشهر يكون لكم محفل مقدس.عملا ما من الشغل لا تعملوا.يوم هتاف بوق يكون لكم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 25:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم تعبر بوق الهتاف في الشهر السابع في عاشر الشهر في يوم الكفّارة تعبّرون البوق في جميع ارضكم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 6:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فهتف  الشعب وضربوا بالابواق.وكان حين سمع الشعب صوت البوق ان الشعب هتف هتافا  عظيما فسقط السور في مكانه وصعد الشعب الى المدينة كل رجل مع وجهه واخذوا  المدينة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 19:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحدث في اليوم الثالث لما كان الصباح انه صارت رعود وبروق وسحاب ثقيل على الجبل وصوت بوق شديد جدا.فارتعد[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل الشعب الذي في المحلّة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 20:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان جميع الشعب يرون الرعود والبروق وصوت البوق والجبل يدخّن.ولما رأى الشعب ارتعدوا ووقفوا من بعيد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 7:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقسم الثلاث مئة الرجل الى ثلاث فرق وجعل ابواقا في ايديهم كلهم وجرارا فارغة ومصابيح في وسط الجرار[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 7:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وضرب  الثلاث المئين بالابواق وجعل الرب سيف كل واحد بصاحبه وبكل الجيش.فهرب  الجيش الى بيت شطّة الى صردة حتى الى حافة آبل محولة الى طبّاة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 39:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في وثبه ورجزه يلتهم الارض ولا يؤمن انه صوت البوق[/font].*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عند نفخ البوق يقول هه ومن بعيد يستروح القتال صياح القواد والهتاف[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 15:52[/font]*
*52 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الاخير.فانه سيبوق فيقام الاموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغيّر[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 4:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الرب نفسه بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله سوف ينزل من السماء والاموات في المسيح سيقومون اولا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للشعب العارفين الهتاف.يا رب بنور وجهك يسلكون[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 58:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ناد بصوت عال.لا تمسك.ارفع صوتك كبوق واخبر شعبي بتعديهم وبيت يعقوب بخطاياهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوشع 8:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الى فمك بالبوق.كالنسر على بيت الرب.لانهم قد تجاوزوا عهدي وتعدّوا على شريعتي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوئيل 2:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اضربوا بالبوق في صهيون صوّتوا في جبل قدسي.ليرتعد جميع سكان الارض لان يوم الرب قادم لانه قريب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 8:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون امام الله وقد أعطوا سبعة ابواق[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 8:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم  نظرت وسمعت ملاكا طائرا في وسط السماء قائلا بصوت عظيم ويل ويل ويل  للساكنين على الارض من اجل بقية اصوات ابواق الثلاثة الملائكة المزمعين ان  يبوّقوا[/font]*
* 


*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*الباطل*



*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ أخضعت الخليقة للبطل.ليس طوعا بل من اجل الذي اخضعها.على الرجاء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 39:11[/font]*
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]بتأديبات ان ادبت الانسان من اجل اثمه افنيت مثل العث مشتهاه[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما كل انسان نفخة.سلاه[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 62:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انما باطل بنو آدم.كذب بنو البشر.في الموازين هم الى فوق[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]هم من باطل اجمعون[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 39:5[/font]*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا جعلت ايامي اشبارا وعمري كلا شيء قدامك[/font].[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما نفخة كل انسان قد جعل.سلاه[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 144:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الانسان اشبه نفخة.ايامه مثل ظل عابر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 94:11[/font]*
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الرب يعرف افكار الانسان انها باطلة[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 7:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد ذبت.لا الى الابد احيا.كف عني لان ايامي نفخة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 6:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه من يعرف ما هو خير للانسان في الحياة مدة ايام حياة باطله التي يقضيها كالظل.لانه من يخبر الانسان بما يكون بعده تحت الشمس[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 11:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانزع الغم من قلبك وابعد الشر عن لحمك لان الحداثة والشباب باطلان[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 39:11[/font]*
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]بتأديبات ان ادبت الانسان من اجل اثمه افنيت مثل العث مشتهاه[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما كل انسان نفخة.سلاه[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 31:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الحسن غش والجمال باطل.اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 60:11[/font]*
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعطنا عونا في الضيق فباطل هو خلاص الانسان[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مراثي 4:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما نحن فقد كلّت اعيننا من النظر الى عوننا الباطل.في برجنا انتظرنا امة لا تخلص[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 57:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا اخبر ببرك وباعمالك فلا تفيدك[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقلت في قلبي كما يحدث للجاهل كذلك يحدث ايضا لي انا.واذ ذاك فلماذا انا[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]اوفر حكمة.فقلت في قلبي هذا ايضا باطل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه قد يكون انسان تعبه بالحكمة والمعرفة وبالفلاح فيتركه نصيبا لانسان لم يتعب فيه.هذا ايضا باطل وشر عظيم[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 3:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وايضا الرب يعلم افكار الحكماء انها باطلة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قلت انا في قلبي هلم امتحنك بالفرح فترى خيرا.واذا هذا ايضا باطل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 39:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما كخيال يتمشى الانسان.انما باطلا يضجّون.يذخر ذخائر ولا يدري من يضمها[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 127:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]باطل هو لكم ان تبكروا الى القيام مؤخرين الجلوس آكلين خبز الاتعاب.لكنه يعطي حبيبه نوما[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم التفت انا الى كل اعمالي التي عملتها يداي والى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 4[/font]:4*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ورأيت كل التعب وكل فلاح عمل انه حسد الانسان من قريبه.وهذا ايضا باطل وقبض الريح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]افتكرت  في قلبي ان اعلل جسدي بالخمر وقلبي يلهج بالحكمة وان آخذ بالحماقة حتى ارى  ما هو الخير لبني البشر حتى يفعلوه تحت السموات مدة ايام حياتهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومهما اشتهته عيناي لم امسكه عنهما.لم امنع قلبي من كل فرح.لان قلبي فرح بكل تعبي وهذا كان نصيبي من كل تعبي[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم التفت انا الى كل اعمالي التي عملتها يداي والى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعظمت عملي.بنيت لنفسي بيوتا غرست لنفسي كروما[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عملت لنفسي جنات وفراديس وغرست فيها اشجارا من كل نوع ثمر[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عملت لنفسي برك مياه لتسقى بها المغارس المنبتة الشجر[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قنيت[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]عبيدا وجواري وكان لي ولدان البيت.وكانت لي ايضا قنية بقر وغنم اكثر من جميع الذين كانوا في اورشليم قبلي[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]جمعت لنفسي ايضا فضة وذهبا وخصوصيات الملوك والبلدان.اتخذت لنفسي مغنين ومغنيات وتنعمات بني البشر سيدة وسيدات[/font].*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعظمت وازددت اكثر من جميع الذين كانوا قبلي في اورشليم وبقيت ايضا حكمتي معي[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومهما اشتهته عيناي لم امسكه عنهما.لم امنع قلبي من كل فرح.لان قلبي فرح بكل تعبي وهذا كان نصيبي من كل تعبي[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم التفت انا الى كل اعمالي التي عملتها يداي والى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 10:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كنوز الشر لا تنفع.اما البر فينجي من الموت[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 2:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه  يؤتي الانسان الصالح قدامه حكمة ومعرفة وفرحا.اما الخاطئ فيعطيه شغل الجمع  والتكويم ليعطي للصالح قدام الله.هذا ايضا باطل وقبض الريح[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 4:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يوجد  واحد ولا ثاني له وليس له ابن ولا اخ ولا نهاية لكل تعبه ولا تشبع عينه من  الغنى.فلمن اتعب انا واحرم نفسي الخير.هذا ايضا باطل وامر رديء هو[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 5:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يحب الفضة لا يشبع من الفضة ومن يحب الثروة لا يشبع من دخل.هذا ايضا باطل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 6:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]رجل  اعطاه الله غنى ومالا وكرامة وليس لنفسه عوز من كل ما يشتهيه ولم يعطه  الله استطاعة على ان يأكل منه بل يأكله انسان غريب.هذا باطل ومصيبة رديئة  هو[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 21:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]جمع الكنوز بلسان كاذب هو بخار مطرود لطالبي الموت[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 1:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]باطل الاباطيل قال الجامعة.باطل الاباطيل الكل[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]باطل[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 1:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الامور التي اذ زاغ قوم عنها انحرفوا الى كلام باطل[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يريدون ان يكونوا معلمي الناموس وهم لا يفهمون ما يقولون ولا ما يقررونه[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 6:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا تيموثاوس احفظ الوديعة معرضا عن الكلام الباطل الدنس ومخالفات العلم الكاذب الاسم[/font]*
* 
**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 2:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكّر بهذه الامور مناشدا قدام الرب ان لا يتماحكوا بالكلام.الامر غير النافع لشيء.لهدم السامعين[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 2:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما الاقوال الباطلة الدنسة فاجتنبها لانهم يتقدمون الى اكثر فجور[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تيطس 3:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما المباحثات الغبية والانساب والخصومات والمنازعات الناموسية فاجتنبها لانها غير نافعة وباطلة[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كان احد فيكم يظن انه ديّن وهو ليس يلجم لسانه بل يخدع قلبه فديانة هذا باطلة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 1:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تعودوا تأتون بتقدمة باطلة.البخور هو مكرهة لي.راس الشهر والسبت ونداء المحفل.لست اطيق الاثم والاعتكاف[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 6:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحينما تصلّون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم.فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 7:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ها انكم متكلون على كلام الكذب الذي لا ينفع[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 23:32[/font]*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هانذا  على الذين يتنبأون باحلام كاذبة يقول الرب الذين يقصونها ويضلون شعبي  باكاذيبهم ومفاخراتهم وانا لم ارسلهم ولا أمرتهم.فلم يفيدوا هذا الشعب  فائدة يقول الرب[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 4:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الرياضة الجسدية نافعة لقليل ولكن التقوى نافعة لكل شيء اذ لها موعد الحياة الحاضرة والعتيدة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 13:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تساقوا بتعاليم متنوعة وغريبة لانه حسن ان يثبّت القلب بالنعمة لا باطعمة لم ينتفع بها الذين تعاطوها[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 13:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 2:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ما المنفعة يا اخوتي ان قال احد ان له ايمانا ولكن ليس له اعمال.هل يقدر الايمان ان يخلّصه[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 17:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ورفضوا  فرائضه وعهده الذي قطعه مع آبائهم وشهاداته التي شهد بها عليهم وساروا  وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا ووراء الامم الذين حولهم الذين امرهم الرب ان لا  يعملوا مثلهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 31:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ابغضت الذين يراعون اباطيل كاذبة.اما انا فعلى الرب توكلت[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 44:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذين يصورون صنما كلهم باطل ومشتهياتهم لا تنفع وشهودهم هي.لا تبصر ولا تعرف حتى تخزى[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من صوّر الها وسبك صنما لغير نفع[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 10:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بلدوا وحمقوا معا.ادب اباطيل هو الخشب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 18:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان شعبي قد نسيني.بخروا للباطل وقد اعثروهم في طرقهم في السبل القديمة ليسلكوا في شعب في طريق غير مسهل[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 13:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]غنى البطل يقل والجامع بيده يزداد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:113[/font]*
*113 [font=times new roman (arabic)]س ـ المتقلبين ابغضت وشريعتك احببت[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:37[/font]*
*37 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]حول عينيّ عن النظر الى[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]الباطل.في طريقك احيني[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 30:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ابعد عني الباطل والكذب.لا تعطني فقرا ولا غنى.اطعمني خبز فريضتي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 24:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب الذي لم يحمل نفسه الى الباطل ولا حلف كذبا[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 2:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لم اجلس مع اناس السوء.ومع الماكرين لا ادخل[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 11:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه هو يعلم اناس السوء ويبصر الاثم فهل لا ينتبه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 11:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما الرجل ففارغ عديم الفهم وكجحش الفراء يولد الانسان[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 4:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا بني البشر حتى متى يكون مجدي عارا.حتى متى تحبون الباطل وتبتغون الكذب.سلاه[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 2:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لماذا ارتجّت الامم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 4:25[/font]*
*25 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]القائل بفم داود فتاك لماذا ارتجّت الامم وتفكر الشعوب بالباطل[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 36:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يتفكر بالاثم على مضجعه.يقف في طريق غير صالح.لا يرفض الشر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 10:7[/font]*
*7 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فمه مملوء لعنة وغشا وظلما.تحت لسانه مشقة واثم[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 12:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يتكلمون بالكذب كل واحد مع صاحبه بشفاه ملقة بقلب فقلب يتكلمون[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 41:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]وان دخل ليراني يتكلم بالكذب.قلبه يجمع لنفسه اثما.يخرج في الخارج يتكلم[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 21:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من هو القدير حتى نعبده وماذا ننتفع ان التمسناه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ملاخي 3:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قلتم عبادة الله باطلة وما المنفعة من اننا حفظنا شعائره واننا سلكنا بالحزن قدام رب الجنود[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم اذ ينطقون بعظائم البطل يخدعون بشهوات الجسد في الدعارة من هرب قليلا من الذين يسيرون في الضلال[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 2:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا قال الرب.ماذا وجد فيّ آبائكم من جور حتى ابتعدوا عني وساروا وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 39:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انما كخيال يتمشى الانسان.انما باطلا يضجّون.يذخر ذخائر ولا يدري من يضمها[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 4:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاقول هذا واشهد في الرب ان لا تسلكوا في ما بعد كما يسلك سائر الامم ايضا ببطل ذهنهم[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 16:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب عزي وحصني وملجإي في يوم الضيق اليك تأتي الامم من اطراف الارض ويقولون انما ورث آباؤنا كذبا واباطيل وما لا منفعة فيه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 22:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الزارع اثما يحصد بليّة وعصا سخطه تفنى[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 12:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]زرعوا حنطة وحصدوا شوكا.اعيوا ولم ينتفعوا بل خزوا من غلاتكم من حمو غضب الرب[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 78:33[/font]*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فافنى ايامهم بالباطل وسنيهم بالرعب[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 57:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ تصرخين فلينقذك جموعك.ولكن الريح تحملهم كلهم.تأخذهم نفخة.اما المتوكل علي فيملك الارض ويرث جبل قدسي[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 12:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يشتغل بحقله يشبع خبزا.اما تابع البطّالين فهو عديم الفهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 28:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]المشتغل بارضه يشبع خبزا وتابع البطّالين يشبع فقرا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 15:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يتكل على السوء.يضل.لان السوء يكون اجرته[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*البحر*



*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ودعا الله اليابسة ارضا.ومجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 11:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويبيد الرب[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]لسان بحر مصر ويهز يده على النهر بقوة ريحه ويضربه الى سبع سواق ويجيز فيها بالاحذية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 51:36[/font]*
*36 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك هكذا قال الرب.هانذا اخاصم خصومتك وانتقم نقمتك وانشف بحرها واجفف ينبوعها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 3:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والعربة والاردن تخما من كنّارة الى بحر العربة بحر الملح تحت سفوح الفسجة نحو الشرق[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 8:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذ اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الامواج السفينة.وكان هو نائما[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 8:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتعجب الناس قائلين اي انسان هذا.فان الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 8:32[/font]*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]لهم امضوا.فخرجوا ومضوا الى قطيع الخنازير.واذا قطيع الخنازير كله قد اندفع من على الجرف الى البحر ومات في المياه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 20:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان في ستة ايام صنع الرب السماء والارض والبحر وكل ما فيها.واستراح في اليوم السابع.لذلك بارك الرب يوم السبت وقدّسه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 95:5[/font]*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي له البحر وهو صنعه ويداه سبكتا اليابسة[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 14:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقائلين  ايها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا.نحن ايضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم نبشركم ان  ترجعوا من هذه الاباطيل الى الاله الحي الذي خلق السماء والارض والبحر وكل  ما فيها[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 1:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء[/font].*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فخلق  الله التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الانفس الحية الدبّابة التي فاضت بها  المياه كاجناسها وكل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه.ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن[/font].*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وباركها الله قائلا اثمري واكثري واملإي المياه في البحار.وليكثر الطير على الارض[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 24:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه على البحار اسسها وعلى الانهار ثبتها[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 26:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]رسم حدّا على وجه المياه عند اتصال النور بالظلمة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 38:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومن حجز البحر بمصاريع حين اندفق فخرج من الرحم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 38:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجزمت عليه حدّي واقمت له مغاليق ومصاريع[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقلت الى هنا تاتي ولا تتعدى وهنا تتخم كبرياء لججك[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 8:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك انا.لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 8:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الارض[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 40:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من كال بكفه المياه وقاس السموات بالشبر وكال بالكيل تراب الارض ووزن الجبال بالقبان والآكام بالميزان[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 135:6[/font]*
*6 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]كل ما شاء الرب صنع في السموات وفي الارض في البحار وفي كل اللجج[/font]‎.*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 50:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لماذا  جئت وليس انسان.ناديت وليس مجيب.هل قصرت يدي عن الفداء وهل ليس فيّ قدرة  للانقاذ.هوذا بزجرتي انشف البحر.اجعل الانهار قفرا.ينتن سمكها من عدم الماء  ويموت بالعطش[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ناحوم 1:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ينتهر البحر فينشفه ويجفف جميع الانهار.يذبل باشان والكرمل وزهر لبنان يذبل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حجي 2:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه هكذا قال رب الجنود.هي مرّة بعد قليل فازلزل السموات والارض والبحر واليابسة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 65:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]المهدئ عجيج البحار عجيج امواجها وضجيج الامم[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 89:9[/font]*
*9 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]انت متسلط على كبرياء البحر.عند ارتفاع لججه انت تسكنها[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:29[/font]*
*29 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يهدئ العاصفة فتسكن وتسكت امواجها[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 11:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اطول من الارض طوله واعرض من البحر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 104:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا البحر الكبير الواسع الاطراف.هناك دبابات بلا عدد.صغار حيوان مع كبار[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 68:22[/font]*
*22 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]قال الرب من باشان ارجع.ارجع من اعماق البحر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 1:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل الانهار تجري الى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن.الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 1:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل الانهار تجري الى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن.الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 47:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لي هذه المياه خارجة الى الدائرة الشرقية وتنزل الى العربة وتذهب الى البحر.الى البحر هي خارجة فتشفى المياه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 41:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يجعل العمق يغلي كالقدر ويجعل البحر كقدر عطارة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هم رأوا اعمال الرب وعجائبه في العمق[/font]‎.*
* 
**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 11:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثلاث مرات ضربت بالعصي.مرة رجمت.ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة.ليلا ونهارا قضيت في العمق[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 77:19[/font]*
*19 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]في البحر طريقك وسبلك في المياه الكثيرة وآثارك لم تعرف[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 104:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا البحر الكبير الواسع الاطراف.هناك دبابات بلا عدد.صغار حيوان مع كبار[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 38:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ جعلت السحاب لباسه الضباب قماطه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 38:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ جعلت السحاب لباسه الضباب قماطه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 5:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أإياي  لا تخشون يقول الرب او لا ترتعدون من وجهي انا الذي وضعت الرمل تخوما  للبحر فريضة ابدية لا يتعداها فتتلاطم ولا تستطيع وتعج امواجه ولا تتجاوزها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 104:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا البحر الكبير الواسع الاطراف.هناك دبابات بلا عدد.صغار حيوان مع كبار[/font]‎.*
*26 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]هناك تجري السفن.لوياثان هذا خلقته ليلعب فيه[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هم رأوا اعمال الرب وعجائبه في العمق[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 69:34[/font]*
*34 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]تسبحه السموات والارض البحار وكل ما يدبّ فيها[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 148:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]سبحي الرب من الارض يا ايتها التنانين وكل اللجج[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 27:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما كانت الليلة الرابعة عشرة ونحن نحمل تائهين في بحر ادريا ظن النوتية نحو نصف الليل انهم[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]اقتربوا الى بر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 34:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما تخم الغرب فيكون البحر الكبير لكم تخما.هذا يكون لكم تخم الغرب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 11:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل مكان تدوسه بطون اقدامكم يكون لكم.من البرية ولبنان.من النهر نهر الفرات الى البحر الغربي يكون تخمكم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 34:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجميع نفتالي وارض افرايم ومنسّى وجميع ارض يهوذا الى البحر الغربي[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]زكريا 14:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون في ذلك اليوم ان مياها حيّة تخرج من اورشليم نصفها الى البحر الشرقي ونصفها الى البحر الغربي.في الصيف وفي الخريف تكون[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 10:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فرد الرب ريحا غربية شديدة جدا.فحملت الجراد وطرحته الى بحر سوف.لم تبق جرادة واحدة في كل تخوم مصر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 13:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فادار الله الشعب في طريق برية بحر سوف.وصعد بنو اسرائيل متجهزين من ارض مصر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 23:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واجعل تخومك من بحر سوف الى بحر فلسطين ومن البرية الى النهر.فاني ادفع الى ايديكم سكان الارض فتطردهم من امامك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عزرا 3:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واعطوا  فضة للنحاتين والنجارين ومأكلا ومشربا وزيتا للصيدونيين والصوريين ليأتوا  بخشب ارز من لبنان الى بحر يافا حسب اذن كورش ملك فارس لهم[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 23:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]احترز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرد عليه.لانه لا يصفح عن ذنوبكم لان اسمي فيه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 14:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]جميع هؤلاء اجتمعوا متعاهدين[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]الى عمق السديم الذي هو بحر الملح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 34:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ينحدر التخم الى الاردن وتكون مخارجه عند بحر الملح.هذه تكون لكم الارض بتخومها حواليها[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذ كان يسوع ماشيا عند بحر الجليل ابصر اخوين سمعان الذي يقال له بطرس واندراوس اخاه يلقيان شبكة في البحر فانهما كانا صيادين[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 8:32[/font]*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم امضوا.فخرجوا ومضوا الى قطيع الخنازير.واذا قطيع الخنازير كله قد اندفع من على الجرف الى البحر ومات في المياه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 6:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بعد هذا مضى يسوع الى عبر بحر الجليل وهو[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]بحر طبرية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 48:32[/font]*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ابكي عليك بكاء يعزير يا جفنة سبمة.قد عبرت قضبانك البحر وصلت الى بحر يعزير.وقع المهلك على جناك وعلى قطافك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:25[/font]*
*25 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]امر فاهاج ريحا عاصفة فرفعت امواجه[/font]‎.*
*26 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يصعدون الى السموات يهبطون الى الاعماق.ذابت انفسهم بالشقاء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يونان 1:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسل الرب ريحا شديدة الى البحر فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 41:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يجعل العمق يغلي كالقدر ويجعل البحر كقدر عطارة[/font].*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يضيء السبيل وراءه فيحسب اللج اشيب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 93:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]رفعت الانهار يا رب رفعت الانهار صوتها.ترفع الانهار عجيجها[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:25[/font]*
*25 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]امر فاهاج ريحا عاصفة فرفعت امواجه[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 5:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أإياي  لا تخشون يقول الرب او لا ترتعدون من وجهي انا الذي وضعت الرمل تخوما  للبحر فريضة ابدية لا يتعداها فتتلاطم ولا تستطيع وتعج امواجه ولا تتجاوزها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 51:42[/font]*
*42 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طلع البحر على بابل فتغطت بكثرة امواجه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 93:4[/font]*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]من اصوات مياه كثيرة من غمار امواج البحر الرب في العلى اقدر[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 27:41[/font]*
*41 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]واذ وقعوا على موضع بين بحرين شططوا السفينة فارتكز المقدم ولبث لا يتحرك.واما المؤخر فكان ينحل من عنف الامواج[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 21:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتكون علامات في الشمس والقمر والنجوم.وعلى الارض كرب امم بحيرة.البحر والامواج تضج[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوذا 1:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]امواج بحر هائجة مزبدة بخزيهم.نجوم تائهة محفوظ لها قتام الظلام الى الابد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 22:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اباركك مباركة واكثر نسلك تكثيرا كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر.ويرث نسلك باب اعدائه[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 4:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واعطى الله سليمان حكمة وفهما كثيرا جدا ورحبة قلب كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 6:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانها الآن اثقل من رمل البحر.من اجل ذلك لغا كلامي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 78:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامطر عليهم لحما مثل التراب وكرمل البحر طيورا ذوات اجنحة[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 26:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الآن ترتعد الجزائر يوم سقوطك وتضطرب الجزائر التي في البحر لزوالك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 104:26[/font]*
*26 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]هناك تجري السفن.لوياثان هذا خلقته ليلعب فيه[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]النازلون الى البحر في السفن العاملون عملا في[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]المياه الكثيرة[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 27:9
[/font]**9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما مضى زمان طويل وصار السفر في البحر خطرا اذ كان الصوم ايضا قد مضى جعل بولس ينذرهم[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 27:20[/font]*
*20 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]واذ لم تكن الشمس ولا النجوم تظهر اياما كثيرة واشتد علينا نوء‏ ليس بقليل انتزع اخيرا كل رجاء في نجاتنا[/font]*
* 
**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 11:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]باسفار  مرارا كثيرة.باخطار سيول.باخطار لصوص.باخطار من جنسي.باخطار من  الامم.باخطار في المدينة.باخطار في البرية.باخطار في البحر.باخطار من اخوة  كذبة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 49:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]زبولون عند ساحل البحر يسكن وهو عند ساحل السفن وجانبه عند صيدون[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 27:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقل لصور ايتها الساكنة عند مداخل البحر تاجرة الشعوب الى جزائر كثيرة هكذا قال السيد الرب.يا صور انت قلت انا كاملة الجمال[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ناحوم 3:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هل انت افضل من نوأمون الجالسة بين الانهار حولها المياه التي هي حصن البحر ومن البحر سورها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 33:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الى الجبل يدعوان القبائل.هناك يذبحان ذبائح البر لانهما يرتضعان من فيض البحار وذخائر مطمورة في الرمل[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 20:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسلم البحر الاموات الذين فيه وسلم الموت والهاوية الاموات الذين فيهما ودينوا كل واحد بحسب اعماله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 21:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وارضا جديدة لان السماء الاولى والارض الاولى مضتا والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 43:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا اجتزت في المياه فانا معك وفي الانهار فلا تغمرك.اذا مشيت في النار فلا تلدع واللهيب لا يحرقك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مراثي 2:13
[/font]**13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بماذا انذرك بماذا احذرك.بماذا اشبهك يا ابنة اورشليم.بماذا اقايسك فاعزيك ايتها العذراء بنت صهيون.لان سحقك عظيم كالبحر.من يشفيك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 57:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما الاشرار فكالبحر المضطرب لانه لا يستطيع ان يهدأ وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطينا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 5:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يهرون عليهم في ذلك اليوم كهدير البحر.فان نظر الى الارض فهوذا ظلام الضيق والنور قد اظلم بسحبها[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 6:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تمسك القوس والرمح.هي قاسية لا ترحم.صوتها كالبحر يعج وعلى خيل تركب مصطفة كانسان لمحاربتك يا ابنة صهيون[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 48:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليتك اصغيت لوصاياي فكان كنهر سلامك وبرك كلجج البحر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 26:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب.هانذا عليك يا صور فأصعد عليك امما كثيرة كما يعلي البحر امواجه[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فيخربون اسوار صور ويهدمون ابراجها واسحي ترابها عنها واصيرها ضحّ الصخر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن ليطلب بايمان غير مرتاب البتة لان المرتاب يشبه موجا من البحر تخبطه الريح وتدفعه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 11:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يسوؤون ولا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حبقوق 2:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة مجد الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 4:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقدّام العرش بحر زجاج شبه البلور.وفي وسط العرش وحول العرش اربعة حيوانات مملوءة عيونا من قدام ومن وراء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 15:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ورأيت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار والغالبين على الوحش وصورته وعلى سمته وعدد اسمه واقفين على البحر الزجاجي معهم قيثارات الله[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*البراري*



*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 5:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقالا اله العبرانيين قد التقانا.فنذهب سفر ثلاثة ايام في البرية ونذبح للرب الهنا.لئلا يصيبنا بالوبإ او بالسيف[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

يوحنا 6:13
 [/font]**13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فجمعوا وملأوا اثنتي عشرة قفة من الكسر من خمسة ارغفة الشعير التي فضلت عن الآكلين[/font].*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 14:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما صار المساء تقدم اليه تلاميذه قائلين الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى.اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا الى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]طعاما[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 6:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم تعالوا انتم منفردين الى موضع خلاء واستريحوا قليلا.لان القادمين والذاهبين كانوا كثيرين.ولم تتيسر لهم فرصة للاكل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 2:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولم  يقولوا اين هو الرب الذي اصعدنا من ارض مصر الذي سار بنا في البرية في ارض  قفر وحفر في ارض يبوسة وظل الموت في ارض لم يعبرها رجل ولم يسكنها انسان[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 20:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولماذا اصعدتمانا من مصر لتأتيا بنا الى هذا المكان الرديء.ليس هو مكان زرع وتين وكرم ورمان ولا فيه ماء للشرب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 2:2
[/font]*2 *[font=times new roman (arabic)]اذهب وناد في اذني اورشليم قائلا.هكذا قال الرب.قد ذكرت لك غيرة صباك محبة خطبتك ذهابك ورائي في البرية في ارض غير مزروعة[/font].*
*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 6:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وامد يدي عليهم واصيّر الارض مقفرة وخربة من القفر الى دبلة في كل مساكنهم فيعلمون اني انا الرب[/font]*
*
[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 17:1[/font]* *
1 ثم ارتحل كل جماعة بني اسرائيل من برية سين بحسب مراحلهم على موجب امر الرب ونزلوا في رفيديم.ولم يكن ماء ليشرب الشعب* *
**
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 8:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي سار بك في القفر العظيم المخوف مكان حيّات محرقة وعقارب وعطش حيث ليس ماء.الذي اخرج لك ماء من صخرة الصوّان[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 43:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هانذا صانع أمرا جديدا.الآن ينبت.ألا تعرفونه.اجعل في البرية طريقا في القفر انهارا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 1:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ارتحلنا من حوريب وسلكنا كل ذلك القفر العظيم المخوف الذي رأيتم في طريق جبل الاموريين كما امرنا الرب الهنا.وجئنا الى[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]قادش برنيع[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 32:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجده في ارض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب.احاط به ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 13:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل تربض هناك وحوش القفر ويملأ البوم بيوتهم وتسكن هناك بنات النعام وترقص هناك معز الوحش[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان هناك في البرية اربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان.وكان مع الوحوش.وصارت الملائكة تخدمه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 8:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي سار بك في القفر العظيم المخوف مكان حيّات محرقة وعقارب وعطش حيث ليس ماء.الذي اخرج لك ماء من صخرة الصوّان[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 3:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ارفعي عينيك الى الهضاب وانظري اين لم تضاجعي.في الطرقات جلست لهم كاعرابي في البرية ونجست الارض بزناك وبشرك[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مراثي 4:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صار طاردونا اخف من نسور السماء.على الجبال جدوا في اثرنا.في البرية كمنوا لنا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 14:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فيقول فرعون عن بني اسرائيل هم مرتبكون في الارض.قد استغلق عليهم القفر[/font].*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 11:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]باسفار  مرارا كثيرة.باخطار سيول.باخطار لصوص.باخطار من جنسي.باخطار من  الامم.باخطار في المدينة.باخطار في البرية.باخطار في البحر.باخطار من اخوة  كذبة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 10:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لا تتركنا لانه بما انك تعرف منازلنا في البرية تكون لنا كعيون[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 32:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجده في ارض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب.احاط به ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 15:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لماذا كان وجعي دائما وجرحي عديم الشفاء يأبى ان يشفى.أتكون لي مثل كاذب مثل مياه غير دائمة[/font]*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 19:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هانذا اجعل فيه روحا فيسمع خبرا ويرجع الى ارضه وأسقطه بالسيف في ارضه[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

ارميا 4:11
[/font]*11*[font=times new roman (arabic)]في ذلك الزمان[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]يقال لهذا الشعب ولاورشليم ريح لافحة من الهضاب في البرية نحو بنت شعبي لا للتذرية ولا للتنقية[/font].
* 
*
[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 21:1[/font]* *
1 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]وحي من جهة برية البحر.كزوابع في الجنوب عاصفة يأتي من البرية من ارض مخوفة[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 28:24[/font]* *
24 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ويجعل الرب مطر ارضك غبارا وترابا ينزل عليك من السماء حتى تهلك[/font].
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 4:12[/font]
12 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ريح اشد تأتي لي من هذه.الآن انا ايضا احاكمهم[/font]
13 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا كسحاب يصعد وكزوبعة مركباته.اسرع من النسور خيله.ويل لنا لاننا قد أخربنا[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 23:31[/font]* *
31 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]واجعل تخومك من بحر سوف الى بحر فلسطين ومن البرية الى النهر.فاني ادفع الى ايديكم سكان الارض فتطردهم من امامك[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 18:12[/font]* *
12 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان تخمهم من جهة الشمال من الاردن.وصعد التخم الى جانب اريحا من الشمال وصعد في الجبل غربا وكانت مخارجه عند برية بيت آون[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 21:14[/font]* *
14 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على كتفها والولد وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 19:3[/font]* *
3 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما رأى ذلك قام ومضى لاجل نفسه وأتى الى بئر سبع التي ليهوذا وترك غلامه هناك[/font].
4 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم سار في البرية مسيرة يوم حتى أتى وجلس تحت رتمة وطلب الموت لنفسه وقال قد كفى الآن يا رب خذ نفسي لانني لست خيرا من آبائي[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 19:15[/font]* *
15 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له الرب اذهب راجعا في طريقك الى برية دمشق وادخل وامسح حزائيل ملكا على ارام[/font]


2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 3:8[/font]* *
8 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]من اي طريق نصعد.فقال من طريق برية ادوم[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 24:1[/font]* *
1 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما رجع شاول من وراء الفلسطينيين اخبروه قائلين هوذا داود في برية عين جدي[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 2:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسعى يوآب وابيشاي وراء ابنير وغابت الشمس عندما أتيا الى تل أمّة الذي تجاه جيح في طريق برية جبعون[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 3:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي تلك الايام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 20:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]غدا انزلوا عليهم.هوذا هم صاعدون في عقبة صيص فتجدوهم في اقصى الوادي امام برية يروئيل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 2:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسلت رسلا من برية قديموت الى سيحون ملك حشبون بكلام سلام قائلا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 29:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صوت الرب يزلزل البرية يزلزل الرب برية[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]قادش[/font]‎.*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 23:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقاموا وذهبوا الى زيف قدام شاول.وكان داود ورجاله في برية معون في السهل عن يمين القفر[/font].*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وذهب شاول ورجاله للتفتيش فاخبروا داود فنزل الى الصخر واقام في برية معون.فلما سمع شاول تبع داود الى برية معون[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 21:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسكن في برية فاران.وأخذت له امه زوجة من ارض مصر[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

عدد 10:12
[/font]**12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارتحل بنو اسرائيل في رحلاتهم من برية سيناء فحلت السحابة في برية فاران[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 16:7[/font]* *
7 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فوجدها ملاك الرب على عين الماء في البرية.على العين التي في طريق شور[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 16:1[/font]* *
1 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم  ارتحلوا من ايليم واتى كل جماعة بني اسرائيل الى برية سين التي بين ايليم  وسيناء في اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الثاني بعد خروجهم من ارض مصر[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 19:1[/font]* *
1 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]في الشهر الثالث بعد خروج بني اسرائيل من ارض مصر في ذلك اليوم جاءوا الى برية سيناء[/font].
2 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارتحلوا من رفيديم وجاءوا الى برية سيناء فنزلوا في البرية.هناك نزل اسرائيل مقابل الجبل[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

عدد 33:16
[/font]16 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ارتحلوا من برية سيناء ونزلوا في قبروت هتّأوة[/font].

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 23:14[/font]* *
14 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]واقام داود في البرية في الحصون ومكث في الجبل في برية زيف.وكان شاول يطلبه كل الايام ولكن لم يدفعه الله ليده[/font]
15 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فرأى داود ان شاول قد خرج يطلب نفسه.وكان داود في برية زيف في الغاب[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 20:1[/font]* *
1 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]وأتى بنو اسرائيل الجماعة كلها الى برية صين في الشهر الاول واقام الشعب في قادش وماتت هناك مريم ودفنت هناك[/font].
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 27:14[/font]* *
14 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانكما في برية صين عند مخاصمة الجماعة عصيتما قولي ان تقدساني بالماء امام اعينهم.ذلك ماء مريبة قادش في برية صين[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 13:18[/font]* *
18 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]فادار الله الشعب في طريق برية بحر سوف.وصعد بنو اسرائيل متجهزين من ارض مصر[/font].


[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 8:26[/font]* *
26 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ان ملاك الرب كلم فيلبس قائلا قم واذهب نحو الجنوب على الطريق المنحدرة من اورشليم الى غزة التي هي برية[/font]‎.

[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 17:6[/font]* *
6 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]ويكون مثل العرعر في البادية ولا يرى اذا جاء الخير بل يسكن الحرّة في البرية ارضا سبخة وغير مسكونة[/font].
[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 36:24[/font]* 
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذان ابنا صبعون أيّة وعنى.هذا هو عنى الذي وجد الحمائم في البرية اذ كان يرعى حمير صبعون ابيه[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 3:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما موسى فكان يرعى غنم يثرون حميه كاهن مديان.فساق الغنم الى وراء البرية وجاء الى جبل الله حوريب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 21:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان الله مع الغلام فكبر.وسكن في البرية وكان ينمو رامي قوس[/font].*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسكن في برية فاران.وأخذت له امه زوجة من ارض مصر[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 72:9
[/font]**9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]امامه تجثو اهل البرية واعداؤه يلحسون التراب[/font]‎.
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 25:24[/font]* *
24 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل ملوك العرب وكل ملوك اللفيف الساكنين في البرية[/font]

1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 23:14[/font]* *
14 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]واقام داود في البرية في الحصون ومكث في الجبل في برية زيف.وكان شاول يطلبه كل الايام ولكن لم يدفعه الله ليده[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

عبرانيين 11:38
[/font]38 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم.تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الارض[/font].


1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 22:2[/font]* *
2 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]واجتمع اليه كل رجل متضايق وكل من كان عليه دين وكل رجل مرّ النفس فكان عليهم رئيسا وكان معه نحو اربع مئة رجل[/font].
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 21:38[/font]* *
38 ‎* *[font=times new roman (arabic)]أفلست انت المصري الذي صنع قبل هذه الايام فتنة واخرج الى البرية اربعة الآلاف الرجل من القتلة[/font]‎.
* 

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 106:9
 [/font]*9*[font=times new roman (arabic)]وانتهر بحر سوف فيبس وسيرهم في اللجج كالبرية[/font]‎.
[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 107:33[/font]* *
33 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]يجعل الانهار قفارا ومجاري المياه معطشة[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 107:35
[/font]35 ‎* *[font=times new roman (arabic)]يجعل القفر غدير مياه وارضا يبسا ينابيع مياه[/font]‎.

[font=times new roman (arabic)]هوشع 2:3[/font]* *
3 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]لئلا اجرّدها عريانة واوقفها كيوم ولادتها واجعلها كقفر واصيرها كارض يابسة واميتها بالعطش[/font].

[font=times new roman (arabic)]نشيدالانشاد 3:6[/font]* *
6 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]من هذه الطالعة من البرية كاعمدة من دخان معطرة بالمر واللبان وبكل اذرّة التاجر[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]

نشيدالانشاد 8:5
[/font]5 * *[font=times new roman (arabic)]من هذه الطالعة من البرية مستندة على حبيبها تحت شجرة التفاح شوقتك هناك خطبت لك امك هناك خطبت لك والدتك[/font]
* 
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 35:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تفرح البرية والارض اليابسة ويبتهج القفر ويزهر كالنرجس[/font].[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 35:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ يقفز الاعرج كالايل ويترنم لسان الاخرس لانه قد انفجرت في البرية مياه وانهار في القفر[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 41:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اجعل في البرية الارز والسنط والآس وشجرة الزيت.اضع في البادية السرو والسنديان والشربين معا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 2:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انتم ايها الجيل انظروا كلمة الرب.هل صرت برية لاسرائيل او ارض ظلام دامس.لماذا قال شعبي قد شردنا لا نجيء اليك بعد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 12:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]رعاة كثيرون افسدوا كرمي داسوا نصيبي جعلوا نصيبي المشتهى برية خربة[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]جعلوه خرابا ينوح عليّ وهو خرب.خربت كل الارض لانه لا احد يضع في قلبه[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]على جميع الروابي في البرية اتى الناهبون لان سيفا للرب يأكل من اقصى الارض الى اقصى الارض.ليس سلام لاحد من البشر[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]زرعوا حنطة وحصدوا شوكا.اعيوا ولم ينتفعوا بل خزوا من غلاتكم من حمو غضب الرب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

ارميا 50:12
[/font]*12*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تخزى امكم جدا.تخجل التي ولدتكم.ها آخرة الشعوب برية وارض ناشفة وقفر[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*البر الذاتي*


*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 20:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اكثر الناس ينادون كل واحد بصلاحه اما الرجل الامين فمن يجده[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 30:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]جيل طاهر في عيني نفسه وهو لم يغتسل من قذره[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 16:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم انتم الذين تبررون انفسكم قدام الناس.ولكن الله يعرف قلوبكم.ان المستعلي عند الناس هو رجس قدام الله[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 23:25
[/font]**25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تنقون خارج الكاس والصحفة وهما من داخل مملوآن اختطافا ودعارة[/font].*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايها الفريسي الاعمى نقّ اولا داخل الكاس والصحفة لكي يكون خارجهما ايضا نقيا[/font].*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تشبهون قبورا مبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة وهي من داخل مملوءة عظام اموات[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل نجاسة[/font].*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا انتم ايضا من خارج تظهرون للناس ابرارا ولكنكم من داخل مشحونون رياء واثما[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 11:39[/font]*
*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له الرب انتم الآن ايها الفريسيون تنقون خارج الكاس والقصعة واما باطنكم فمملوء اختطافا وخبثا[/font].*
*40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا اغبياء أليس الذي صنع الخارج صنع الداخل ايضا[/font].*
*41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل اعطوا ما عندكم صدقة فهوذا كل شيء يكون نقيا لكم[/font].*
*42 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن  ويل لكم ايها الفريسيون لانكم تعشّرون النعنع والسذاب وكل بقل وتتجاوزون  عن الحق ومحبة الله.كان ينبغي ان تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك[/font].*
*43 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الفريسيون لانكم تحبون المجلس الاول في[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]المجامع والتحيات في الاسواق[/font].*
*44 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم مثل القبور المختفية والذين يمشون عليها لا يعلمون[/font]*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 23:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تنقون خارج الكاس والصحفة وهما من داخل مملوآن اختطافا ودعارة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 11:44[/font]*
*44 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم مثل القبور المختفية والذين يمشون عليها لا يعلمون[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 64:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقد صرنا كلنا كنجس وكثوب عدة كل اعمال برنا[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقد ذبلنا كورقة وآثامنا كريح تحملنا[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 9:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولو اغتسلت في الثلج ونظفت يدي بالاشنان[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانك في النقع تغمسني حتى تكرهني ثيابي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 5:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه.لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 57:12
[/font]**12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا اخبر ببرك وباعمالك فلا تفيدك[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 23:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتقولون لو كنا في ايام آبائنا لما شاركناهم في دم الانبياء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 18:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما الفريسي فوقف يصلّي في نفسه هكذا.اللهم انا اشكرك اني لست مثل باقي الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة ولا[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]مثل هذا العشار[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما هو فاذ اراد ان يبرر نفسه قال ليسوع ومن هو قريبي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 16:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال لهم انتم الذين تبررون انفسكم قدام الناس.ولكن الله يعرف قلوبكم.ان المستعلي عند الناس هو رجس قدام الله[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 10:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم اذ كانوا يجهلون بر الله ويطلبون ان يثبتوا بر انفسهم لم يخضعوا لبر الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 9:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما نظر الفريسيون قالوا لتلاميذه لماذا ياكل معلمكم مع العشارين والخطاة[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما سمع يسوع قال لهم لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذهبوا وتعلّموا ما هو.اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة.لاني لم آت لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 7:39[/font]*
*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما رأى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه المرأة التي تلمسه وما هي.انها خاطئة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 21:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل طرق الانسان مستقيمة في عينيه والرب وازن القلوب[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 65:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يقول قف عندك.لا تدن مني لاني اقدس منك.هؤلاء دخان في انفي نار متقدة كل النهار[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 18:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال لقوم واثقين بانفسهم انهم ابرار ويحتقرون الآخرين هذا المثل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 20:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اكثر الناس ينادون كل واحد بصلاحه اما الرجل الامين فمن يجده[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 30:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]جيل طاهر في عيني نفسه وهو لم يغتسل من قذره[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 65:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يقول قف عندك.لا تدن مني[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني اقدس منك.هؤلاء دخان في انفي نار متقدة كل النهار[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 9:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان تبررت يحكم عليّ فمي.وان كنت كاملا يستذنبني[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 3:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن ما كان لي ربحا فهذا قد حسبته من اجل المسيح خسارة[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل اني احسب كل شيء ايضا خسارة من اجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من اجله خسرت كل الاشياء وانا احسبها نفاية لكي اربح المسيح[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوجد فيه وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس بل الذي بايمان المسيح البر الذي من الله بالايمان[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبها بموته[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 9:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا  تقل في قلبك حين ينفيهم الرب الهك من امامك قائلا.لاجل بري ادخلني الرب  لامتلك هذه الارض.ولاجل اثم هؤلاء الشعوب يطردهم الرب من امامك[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 23:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تشبهون قبورا مبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة وهي من داخل مملوءة عظام اموات وكل نجاسة[/font].*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا انتم ايضا من خارج تظهرون للناس ابرارا ولكنكم من داخل مشحونون رياء واثما[/font].*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 18:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انسانان صعدا الى الهيكل ليصلّيا واحد فريسي والآخر عشار[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما الفريسي فوقف يصلّي في نفسه هكذا.اللهم انا اشكرك اني لست مثل باقي الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة ولا مثل هذا العشار[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصوم مرتين في الاسبوع واعشر كل ما اقتنيه[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 15:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما جاء صموئيل الى شاول قال له شاول مبارك انت للرب.قد اقمت كلام الرب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 19:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قال له الشاب هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي.فماذا يعوزني بعد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا ناموسي قام يجربه قائلا يا معلّم ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما هو فاذ اراد ان يبرر نفسه قال ليسوع ومن هو قريبي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 11:39[/font]*
*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له الرب انتم الآن ايها الفريسيون تنقون خارج الكاس والقصعة واما باطنكم فمملوء اختطافا وخبثا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 8:33[/font]*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم ولم نستعبد لاحد قط.كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 9:28
[/font]**28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فشتموه وقالوا انت تلميذ ذاك.واما نحن فاننا تلاميذ موسى[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 10:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم اذ كانوا يجهلون بر الله ويطلبون ان يثبتوا بر انفسهم لم يخضعوا لبر الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 3:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانك تقول اني انا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي الى شيء ولست تعلم انك انت الشقي والبئس وفقير واعمى وعريان[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*البغض للمسيح*



*

[font=times new roman (arabic)]زامير 69:4[/font]* *4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اكثر من شعر راسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب.اعتزّ مستهلكيّ اعدائي ظلما.حينئذ رددت الذي لم اخطفه[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

يوحنا 15:25
[/font]**25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم انهم ابغضوني بلا سبب[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 7:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يقدر العالم ان يبغضكم ولكنه يبغضني انا لاني اشهد عليه ان اعماله شريرة[/font].*
*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي يبغضني يبغض ابي ايضا[/font].*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية.واما الآن فقد رأوا وابغضوني انا وابي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 15:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 2:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]قام ملوك الارض وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 2:9
[/font]**9 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد.مثل اناء خزّاف تكسّرهم[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 21:8
[/font]**8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تصيب يدك جميع اعدائك.يمينك تصيب كل مبغضيك[/font]‎.*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 15:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه يجب ان يملك حتى يضع جميع الاعداء تحت قدميه[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكم عقابا اشر تظنون انه يحسب مستحقا من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قدّس به دنسا وازدرى بروح النعمة[/font].*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاننا نعرف الذي قال لي الانتقام انا اجازي يقول الرب.وايضا الرب يدين شعبه[/font].*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 19:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال.انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة ليأخذ لنفسه ملكا ويرجع[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فدعا عشرة عبيد له واعطاهم عشرة أمناء وقال لهم تاجروا حتى آتي[/font].*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 19:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح.لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 27:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما كان الصباح تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه[/font].*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاوثقوه ومضوا به ودفعوه الى بيلاطس البنطي الوالي[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

لوقا 22:5
[/font]**5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ففرحوا وعاهدوه ان يعطوه فضة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 27:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قال لهم بيلاطس فماذا افعل بيسوع الذي يدعى المسيح.قال له الجميع ليصلب[/font].*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الوالي وايّ شر عمل.فكانوا يزدادون صراخا قائلين ليصلب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 11:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسمع الكتبة ورؤساء الكهنة فطلبوا كيف يهلكونه لانهم خافوه اذ بهت الجمع كله من تعليمه[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 11:53[/font]*
*53 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا ابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يحنقون جدا ويصادرونه على أمور كثيرة[/font].*
*54 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهم يراقبونه طالبين ان يصطادوا شيئا من فمه لكي يشتكوا عليه[/font]*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*التبرير*


*

[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 53:11
[/font]**11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع.وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 50:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قريب هو الذي يبررني.من يخاصمني.لنتواقف.من هو صاحب دعوى معي.ليتقدم اليّ[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:33[/font]*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من سيشتكي على مختاري الله.الله هو الذي يبرر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 18:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتحفظون فرائضي واحكامي التي اذا فعلها الانسان يحيا بها.انا الرب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

رومية 10:5
[/font]**5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان موسى يكتب في البر الذي بالناموس ان الانسان الذي يفعلها سيحيا بها[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 2:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس هم ابرار عند الله بل الذين يعملون بالناموس هم يبررون[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 2:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان من حفظ كل الناموس وانما عثر في واحدة فقد صار مجرما في الكل[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 9:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صحيح.قد علمت انه كذا.فكيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان شاء ان يحاجه لا يجيبه عن واحد من الف[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 9:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان تبررت يحكم عليّ فمي.وان كنت كاملا يستذنبني[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

ايوب 25:4
[/font]**4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 130:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ان كنت تراقب الآثام يا رب يا سيد فمن يقف‏[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 143:2[/font]*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك فانه لن يتبرر قدامك حيّ[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه.لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

رومية 9:31
[/font]**31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن اسرائيل وهو يسعى في اثر ناموس البر لم يدرك ناموس البر[/font].*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لماذا.لانه فعل ذلك ليس بالايمان بل كانه باعمال الناموس.فانهم اصطدموا بحجر الصدمة[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:39[/font]*
*39 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا ان تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه ما كان الناموس عاجزا عنه في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد فالله اذ ارسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولاجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

غلاطية 2:16
[/font]**16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ  نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس بل بايمان يسوع المسيح آمنّا نحن  ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس.لانه باعمال  الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 3:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن ان ليس احد يتبرر بالناموس عند الله فظاهر لان البار بالايمان يحيا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 15:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وانحدر قوم من اليهودية وجعلوا يعلمون الاخوة انه ان لم تختتنوا حسب عادة موسى لا يمكنكم ان تخلصوا[/font]‎.*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما  حصل لبولس وبرنابا منازعة ومباحثة ليست بقليلة معهم رتبوا ان يصعد بولس  وبرنابا واناس آخرون منهم الى الرسل والمشايخ الى‏ اورشليم من اجل هذه  المسئلة[/font]‎.*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فهؤلاء بعدما شيعتهم الكنيسة اجتازوا في فينيقية والسامرة يخبرونهم برجوع الامم وكانوا يسببون سرورا عظيما لجميع الاخوة[/font]‎.*
*4 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما حضروا الى اورشليم قبلتهم الكنيسة والرسل والمشايخ فاخبروهم بكل ما صنع الله معهم[/font]‎.*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن قام اناس من الذين كانوا قد آمنوا من مذهب الفريسيين وقالوا انه ينبغي ان يختنوا ويوصوا بان يحفظوا ناموس موسى[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجتمع الرسل والمشايخ لينظروا في هذا الامر[/font]‎.*
*7 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فبعدما  حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس وقال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه  منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل ويؤمنون[/font]‎.*
*8 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]والله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطيا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا ايضا[/font].*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولم يميّز بيننا وبينهم بشيء اذ طهر بالايمان قلوبهم[/font]‎.*
*10 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فالآن لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نير على عنق التلاميذ لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا نحن ان نحمله[/font]‎.*
*11 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما أولئك ايضا[/font]‎.*
*12 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فسكت الجمهور كله.وكانوا يسمعون برنابا وبولس يحدثان بجميع ما صنع الله من الآيات والعجائب في الامم بواسطتهم[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبعدما سكتا اجاب يعقوب قائلا ايها الرجال الاخوة اسمعوني[/font]‎.*
*14 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله اولا الامم ليأخذ منهم شعبا على اسمه[/font]‎.*
*15 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذا توافقه اقوال الانبياء كما هو مكتوب[/font]‎.*
*16 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]سارجع بعد هذا وابني ايضا خيمة داود الساقطة وابني ايضا ردمها واقيمها ثانية[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب وجميع الامم الذين دعي اسمي عليهم يقول الرب الصانع هذا كله[/font]‎.*
*18 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله[/font]‎.*
*19 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك انا ارى ان لا يثقل على الراجعين الى الله من الامم[/font]‎.*
*20 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]بل يرسل اليهم ان يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الاصنام والزنى والمخنوق‏ والدم[/font]‎.*
*21 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لان موسى منذ اجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به اذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ رأى الرسل والمشايخ مع كل الكنيسة ان يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما الى انطاكية مع بولس وبرنابا[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوذا الملقب برسابا وسيلا رجلين متقدمين في الاخوة[/font]‎.*
*23 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]وكتبوا بايديهم هكذا.الرسل والمشايخ والاخوة يهدون سلاما الى الاخوة الذين من الامم في انطاكية وسورية وكيليكية[/font]‎.*
*24 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ قد سمعنا ان اناسا خارجين من عندنا ازعجوكم باقوال مقلّبين انفسكم وقائلين ان تختتنوا وتحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم نأمرهم[/font]‎.*
*25 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]رأينا وقد صرنا بنفس واحدة ان نختار رجلين ونرسلهما اليكم مع حبيبينا برنابا وبولس[/font]‎.*
*26 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]رجلين قد بذلا انفسهما لاجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح[/font]‎.*
*27 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فقد ارسلنا يهوذا وسيلا وهما يخبرانكم بنفس الامور شفاها[/font]‎.*
*28 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن ان لا نضع عليكم ثقلا اكثر غير هذه الاشياء الواجبة[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان تمتنعوا عما ذبح للاصنام وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنى التي ان حفظتم انفسكم منها فنعمّا تفعلون.كونوا معافين[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

رومية 3:28
[/font]**28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا نحسب ان الانسان يتبرر بالايمان بدون اعمال الناموس[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 11:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالاعمال.وإلا فليست النعمة بعد نعمة.وان كان بالاعمال فليس بعد نعمة.وإلا فالعمل لا يكون بعد عملا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 2:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن لما رأيت انهم لا يسلكون باستقامة حسب حق الانجيل قلت لبطرس قدام الجميع ان كنت وانت يهودي تعيش امميا لا[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوديا فلماذا تلزم الامم ان يتهوّدوا[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]نحن بالطبيعة يهود ولسنا من الامم خطاة[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ  نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس بل بايمان يسوع المسيح آمنّا نحن  ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس.لانه باعمال  الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما[/font].*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كنا ونحن طالبون ان نتبرر في المسيح نوجد نحن انفسنا ايضا خطاة أفالمسيح خادم للخطية.حاشا[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاني ان كنت ابني ايضا هذا الذي قد هدمته فاني اظهر نفسي متعديا[/font].*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني مت بالناموس للناموس لاحيا للّه[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مع  المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ.فما احياه الآن في الجسد  فانما احياه في الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لاجلي[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لست ابطل نعمة الله.لانه ان كان بالناموس بر فالمسيح اذا مات بلا سبب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

غلاطية 5:4
[/font]**4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد تبطلتم عن المسيح ايها الذين تتبررون بالناموس.سقطتم من النعمة[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 5:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 13:39[/font]*
*39 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]بهذا يتبرر كل من يؤمن من كل ما لم تقدروا ان تتبرروا منه[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]بناموس موسى[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 5:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

غلاطية 2:16
[/font]**16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس بل بايمان يسوع المسيح آمنّا نحن[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس.لانه باعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

رومية 4:16
[/font]**16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لهذا هو من الايمان كي يكون على سبيل النعمة[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليكون الوعد وطيدا لجميع النسل ليس لمن هو من الناموس فقط بل ايضا لمن هو من ايمان ابراهيم الذي هو اب لجميعنا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 5:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه  ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون  فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة[/font].*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية.ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهكذا كان اناس منكم.لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 61:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فرحا افرح بالرب.تبتهج نفسي بالهي لانه قد البسني ثياب الخلاص كساني رداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزين بحليها[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا[/font] 23:6*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بر الله بالايمان بيسوع المسيح الى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون.لانه لا فرق[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 5:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء[/font].*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 5:21[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه[/font]*
*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 5:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 4:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي أسلم من اجل خطايانا وأقيم لاجل تبريرنا[/font]*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 15:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل ايمانكم.انتم بعد في خطاياكم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 32:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لداود.قصيدة[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للذي غفر اثمه وسترت خطيته[/font]‎.*
*2 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ولا في روحه غش[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

رومية 4:6
[/font]**6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما يقول داود ايضا في تطويب الانسان الذي يحسب له الله برا بدون اعمال[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]للذين غفرت آثامهم وسترت خطاياهم[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الرب خطية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 50:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قريب هو الذي يبررني.من يخاصمني.لنتواقف.من هو صاحب دعوى معي.ليتقدم اليّ[/font].*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا السيد الرب يعينني.من هو الذي يحكم عليّ هوذا كلهم كالثوب يبلون ياكلهم العث[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

اشعياء 54:17
[/font]**17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح وكل لسان يقوم عليك في القضاء تحكمين عليه.هذا هو ميراث عبيد الرب وبرهم من عندي يقول الرب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

رومية 8:33
[/font]**33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من سيشتكي على مختاري الله.الله هو الذي يبرر[/font].*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من هو الذي يدين.المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام ايضا الذي هو ايضا عن يمين الله الذي ايضا يشفع فينا[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تيطس 3:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى اذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الابدية[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 8:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والذين سبق فعيّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم ايضا.والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم ايضا.والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم ايضا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 23:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ابتعد عن كلام الكذب.ولا تقتل البريء والبار.لاني لا أبرّر المذنب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حبقوق 2:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هوذا منتفخة غير مستقيمة نفسه فيه.والبار بايمانه يحيا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 1:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان فيه معلن بر الله بايمان لايمان كما هو مكتوب اما البار فبالايمان يحيا[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاين الافتخار.قد انتفى.باي ناموس.أبناموس الاعمال.كلا.بل بناموس الايمان[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 4:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه ان كان ابراهيم قد تبرر بالاعمال فله فخر.ولكن ليس لدى الله[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي لا يفتخر كل ذي جسد امامه[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى كما[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]هو مكتوب من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 3:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان[/font].*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أفنبطل الناموس بالايمان.حاشا.بل نثبت الناموس[/font]*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 9:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وللذين بلا ناموس كاني بلا ناموس.مع اني لست بلا ناموس الله بل تحت ناموس للمسيح.لاربح الذين بلا ناموس[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]زكريا 3:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب وكلم الواقفين قدامه قائلا انزعوا عنه الثياب القذرة.وقال له انظر.قد اذهبت عنك اثمك والبسك ثيابا مزخرفة[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقلت ليضعوا على راسه عمامة طاهرة.فوضعوا على راسه العمامة الطاهرة والبسوه ثيابا وملاك الرب واقف[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 18:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اقول لكم ان هذا نزل الى بيته مبررا دون ذاك.لان كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 15:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فآمن بالرب فحسبه له برا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 3:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل اني احسب كل شيء ايضا خسارة من اجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من اجله خسرت كل الاشياء وانا احسبها نفاية لكي اربح المسيح[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واوجد فيه وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس بل الذي بايمان المسيح البر الذي من الله بالايمان[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*التبكير*



*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:35[/font]*
*35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي الصبح باكرا جدا قام وخرج ومضى الى موضع خلاء وكان يصلّي هناك[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

لوقا 21:38
[/font]**38 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان كل الشعب يبكرون اليه في الهيكل ليسمعوه[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

يوحنا 8:2
[/font]**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم حضر ايضا الى الهيكل في الصبح وجاء اليه جميع الشعب فجلس يعلّمهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 5:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يا رب بالغداة تسمع صوتي.بالغداة اوجه صلاتي نحوك وانتظر[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 59:16
[/font]**16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انا فاغني بقوتك وارنم بالغداة برحمتك لانك كنت ملجأ لي ومناصا في يوم ضيقي[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 63:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مزمور لداود لما كان في برية يهوذا[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]يا الله الهي انت.اليك ابكّر.عطشت اليك نفسي يشتاق اليك جسدي في ارض ناشفة ويابسة بلا ماء[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

مزامير 88:13
[/font]**13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما انا فاليك يا رب صرخت وفي الغداة صلاتي تتقدمك[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 26:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بنفسي اشتهيتك[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]في الليل.ايضا بروحي في داخلي اليك ابتكر.لانه حينما تكون احكامك في الارض يتعلم سكان المسكونة العدل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 22:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبكّر ابراهيم صباحا وشدّ على حماره واخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه واسحق ابنه وشقّق حطبا لمحرقة وقام وذهب الى الموضع الذي قال له الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 31:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتقوم اذ الليل بعد وتعطي اكلا لاهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 6:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الى متى تنام ايها الكسلان.متى تنهض من نومك[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قليل نوم بعد قليل نعاس وطي اليدين قليلا للرقود[/font].*
11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فياتي فقرك كساع وعوزك كغاز[/font]
*

**[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 27:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من يبارك قريبه بصوت عال في الصباح باكرا يحسب له لعنا[/font].*
*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]ميخا 2:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويل للمفتكرين بالبطل والصانعين الشر على مضاجعهم.في نور الصباح يفعلونه لانه في قدرة يدهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 13:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا وانكم عارفون الوقت انها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم.فان خلاصنا الآن اقرب مما كان حين آمنّا[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع اعمال الظلمة ونلبس اسلحة النور[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 19:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبكّر ابراهيم في الغد الى المكان الذي وقف فيه امام الرب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 26:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم بكروا في الغد[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحلفوا بعضهم لبعض وصرفهم اسحق.فمضوا من عنده بسلام[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 28:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبكّر يعقوب في الصباح واخذ الحجر الذي وضعه تحت راسه واقامه عمودا وصب زيتا على راسه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 3:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبكر يشوع في الغد وارتحلوا من شطيم واتوا الى الاردن هو وكل بني اسرائيل وباتوا هناك قبل ان عبروا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]قضاة 6:38[/font]*
*38 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان كذلك.فبكر في الغد وضغط الجزّة وعصر طلا من الجزّة ملء قصعة ماء[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 15:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبكر صموئيل للقاء شاول صباحا.فأخبر صموئيل وقيل له قد جاء شاول الى الكرمل وهوذا قد نصب لنفسه نصبا ودار وعبر ونزل الى الجلجال[/font].*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 17:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبكر داود صباحا وترك الغنم مع حارس وحمل وذهب كما امره يسّى واتى الى المتراس والجيش خارج الى الاصطفاف وهتفوا للحرب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 16:2
[/font]**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع أتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 5:21[/font]*
*21 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما  سمعوا دخلوا الهيكل نحو الصبح وجعلوا يعلّمون.ثم جاء رئيس الكهنة والذين  معه ودعوا المجمع وكل مشيخة بني اسرائيل فارسلوا الى الحبس ليؤتى بهم[/font]‎.*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*التجربه*


*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يقل احد اذا جرّب اني أجرّب من قبل الله.لان الله غير مجرّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب احدا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يقل احد اذا جرّب اني أجرّب من[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]قبل الله.لان الله غير مجرّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب احدا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن كل واحد يجرّب اذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 28:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الرجل الامين كثير البركات والمستعجل الى الغنى لا يبرأ[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 6:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما الذين يريدون ان يكونوا اغنياء فيسقطون في تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة تغرق الناس في العطب والهلاك[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور الذي اذ ابتغاه قوم ضلّوا عن الايمان وطعنوا انفسهم باوجاع كثيرة[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 21:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ووقف الشيطان ضد اسرائيل واغوى داود ليحصي اسرائيل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 13:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فحين كان العشاء وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي ان يسلمه[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 3:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من اجل هذا اذ لم احتمل ايضا ارسلت لكي اعرف ايمانكم لعل المجرب يكون قد جربكم فيصير تعبنا باطلا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 1:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يا ابني ان تملقك الخطاة فلا ترض[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 7:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني من كوة بيتي من وراء شباكي تطلعت[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 16:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الرجل الظالم يغوي صاحبه ويسوقه الى طريق غير صالحة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 30:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لئلا اشبع واكفر واقول من هو الرب.او لئلا افتقر واسرق واتخذ اسم الهي باطلا[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبعدما صام اربعين نهارا واربعين ليلة جاع اخيرا[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتقدم اليه المجرب وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 30:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لئلا اشبع واكفر واقول من هو الرب.او لئلا افتقر واسرق واتخذ اسم الهي باطلا[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا واراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 22:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني اكرمك اكراما عظيما وكل ما تقول لي افعله.فتعال الآن العن لي هذا الشعب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]دانيال 4:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واجاب الملك فقال أليست هذه بابل العظيمة التي بنيتها لبيت الملك بقوة اقتداري ولجلال مجدي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]دانيال 5:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذ  كان بيلشاصر يذوق الخمر أمر باحضار آنية الذهب والفضة التي اخرجها  نبوخذناصّر ابوه من الهيكل الذي في اورشليم ليشرب بها الملك وعظماؤه  وزوجاته وسراريه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا واراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتقدم اليه المجرب وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل.لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك.فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت وسجدت لي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل.لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك.فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صبرا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 1:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب الشيطان الرب وقال هل مجانا يتقي ايوب الله[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أليس انك سيّجت حوله وحول بيته وحول كل ما له من كل ناحية.باركت اعمال يديه فانتشرت مواشيه في الارض[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكن ابسط يدك الآن ومس كل ما له فانه في وجهك يجدف عليك[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الرب للشيطان هوذا كل ما له في يدك.وانما اليه لا تمد يدك.ثم خرج الشيطان من امام وجه الرب[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لم  تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية.ولكن الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما  تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 6:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما الذين يريدون ان يكونوا اغنياء فيسقطون في تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة تغرق الناس في العطب والهلاك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 1:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان هناك في البرية اربعين يوما يجرب من الشيطان.وكان مع الوحوش.وصارت الملائكة تخدمه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 16:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجاء اليه الفريسيون والصدوقيون ليجربوه فسألوه ان يريهم آية من السماء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 22:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فعلم يسوع خبثهم وقال لماذا تجربونني يا مراؤون[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:25[/font]*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا ناموسي قام يجربه قائلا يا معلّم ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان.لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم تركه ابليس واذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 4:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 2:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه في ما هو قد تألم مجربا يقدر ان يعين المجربين[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 22:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال الرب سمعان سمعان هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة[/font].*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولكني طلبت من اجلك لكي لا يفنى ايمانك.وانت متى رجعت ثبت اخوتك[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لست اسأل ان تأخذهم من العالم بل ان تحفظهم من الشرير[/font].*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لم  تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية.ولكن الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما  تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لم  تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية.ولكن الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما  تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لم  تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية.ولكن الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما  تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 2:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يعلم الرب ان ينقذ الاتقياء من التجربة ويحفظ الاثمة الى يوم الدين معاقبين[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 3:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانك حفظت كلمة صبري انا ايضا سأحفظك من ساعة التجربة العتيدة ان تأتي على العالم كله لتجرب الساكنين على الارض[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي به تبتهجون مع انكم الآن ان كان يجب تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 6:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حاملين فوق الكل ترس الايمان الذي به تقدرون ان تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 5:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقاوموه راسخين في الايمان عالمين ان نفس هذه الآلام تجرى على اخوتكم الذين في العالم[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 26:41[/font]*
*41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اسهروا وصلّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة.اما الروح فنشيط واما الجسد فضعيف[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 5:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اصحوا واسهروا لان ابليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 6:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولا تدخلنا في تجربة.لكن نجنا من الشرير.لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد.آمين[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 26:41[/font]*
*41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اسهروا وصلّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة.اما الروح فنشيط واما الجسد فضعيف[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 14:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلا نحاكم ايضا بعضنا بعضا بل بالحري احكموا بهذا ان لا يوضع للاخ مصدمة او معثرة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 6:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ايها الاخوة ان انسبق انسان فأخذ في زلة ما فاصلحوا انتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة ناظرا الى نفسك لئلا تجرب انت ايضا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 4:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تدخل في سبيل الاشرار ولا تسر في طريق الاثمة[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تنكب عنه.لا تمر به.حد عنه واعبر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 4:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما اكمل ابليس كل تجربة فارقه الى حين[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 26:41[/font]*
*41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اسهروا وصلّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة.اما الروح فنشيط واما الجسد فضعيف[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 8:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والذين على الصخر هم الذين متى سمعوا يقبلون الكلمة بفرح.وهؤلاء ليس لهم اصل فيؤمنون الى حين وفي وقت التجربة يرتدون[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صبرا[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما الصبر فليكن له عمل تام لكي تكونوا تامّين وكاملين غير ناقصين في شيء[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]طوبى للرجل الذي يحتمل التجربة.لانه اذا تزكى ينال اكليل الحياة الذي وعد به الرب للذين يحبونه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 3:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكانت الحيّة أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله.فقالت للمرأة أحقا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 3:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقالت الحيّة للمرأة لن تموتا[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 39:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحدث بعد هذه الامور ان امرأة سيده رفعت عينيها الى يوسف وقالت اضطجع معي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 22:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاني اكرمك اكراما عظيما وكل ما تقول لي افعله.فتعال الآن العن لي هذا الشعب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 7:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]رأيت  في الغنيمة رداء شنعاريا نفيسا ومئتي شاقل فضة ولسان ذهب وزنه خمسون شاقلا  فاشتهيتها واخذتها.وها هي مطمورة في الارض في وسط خيمتي والفضة تحتها[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 11:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان في وقت المساء ان داود قام عن سريره وتمشى على سطح بيت الملك فرأى من على السطح امرأة تستحمّ.وكانت المرأة جميلة المنظر جدا[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 15:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاجل خطايا يربعام التي اخطأها والتي جعل بها اسرائيل يخطئ باغاظته التي اغاظ بها الرب اله اسرائيل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 14:67[/font]*
*67 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما رأت بطرس يستدفئ نظرت اليه وقالت وانت كنت مع يسوع الناصري[/font].*
*68 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانكر قائلا لست ادري ولا افهم ما تقولين.وخرج خارجا الى الدهليز.فصاح الديك[/font].*
*69 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فرأته الجارية ايضا وابتدأت تقول للحاضرين ان هذا منهم[/font].*
*70 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانكر ايضا.وبعد قليل ايضا قال الحاضرون لبطرس حقا انت منهم لانك جليلي ايضا ولغتك تشبه لغتهم[/font].*
*71 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فابتدأ يلعن ويحلف اني لا اعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 12:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولئلا ارتفع بفرط الاعلانات اعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا ارتفع[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]غلاطية 4:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتجربتي التي في جسدي لم تزدروا بها ولا كرهتموها بل كملاك من الله قبلتموني كالمسيح يسوع[/font].*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*التخصيص*



*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 4:3[/font]*
*3 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]فاعلموا ان الرب قد ميّز تقيّه.الرب يسمع عندما ادعوه[/font]‎.*
* 
**2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجسا فاقبلكم[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 37:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتعلم الامم اني انا الرب مقدس اسرائيل اذ يكون مقدسي في وسطهم الى الابد[/font]*
* 
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 5:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوذا 1:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح واخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 2:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان المقدس والمقدسين جميعهم من واحد فلهذا السبب لا يستحي ان يدعوهم اخوة[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 13:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك يسوع ايضا لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 15:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى اكون خادما ليسوع المسيح لاجل الامم مباشرا لانجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان الامم مقبولا مقدسا بالروح القدس[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهكذا كان اناس منكم.لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الى  كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس المقدسين في المسيح يسوع المدعوين قديسين مع  جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان لهم ولنا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 10:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدّسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 13:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لذلك يسوع ايضا لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 17:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 5:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة[/font]*

*
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 1:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما  نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الرب  ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 1:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام[/font]*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 20:32[/font]*
*32 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن استودعكم يا اخوتي للّه ولكلمة نعمته القادرة ان تبنيكم وتعطيكم ميراثا مع جميع المقدسين[/font]‎.*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعمال 26:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين[/font]*
* 
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهكذا كان اناس منكم.لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 5:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 4:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان هذه هي ارادة الله قداستكم.ان تمتنعوا عن الزنى[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان يعرف كل واحد منكم ان يقتني اناءه بقداسة وكرامة[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 6:22[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما الآن اذ أعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيدا لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة ابدية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]افسس 5:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلا تكونوا شركاءهم[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانكم كنتم قبلا ظلمة واما الآن فنور في الرب.اسلكوا كاولاد نور[/font].*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 15:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حتى اكون خادما ليسوع المسيح لاجل الامم مباشرا لانجيل الله ككاهن ليكون قربان الامم مقبولا مقدسا بالروح القدس[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تيموثاوس 2:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان طهّر احد نفسه من هذه يكون[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]اناء للكرامة مقدسا نافعا للسيد مستعدا لكل عمل صالح[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 4:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان هذه هي ارادة الله قداستكم.ان تمتنعوا عن الزنى[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ارميا 1:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك.جعلتك نبيا للشعوب[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 5:23[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 4:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمن ثم ايها الاخوة نسألكم ونطلب اليكم في الرب يسوع انكم كما تسلمتم منا كيف يجب ان تسلكوا وترضوا الله تزدادون اكثر[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 4:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان هذه هي ارادة الله قداستكم.ان تمتنعوا عن الزنى[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهكذا كان اناس منكم.لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا[/font]*

*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]تكوين 2:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبارك الله اليوم السابع وقدسه.لانه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل الله خالقا[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 13:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قدس لي كل بكر كل فاتح رحم من بني اسرائيل من الناس ومن البهائم.انه لي[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 19:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانحدر موسى من الجبل الى الشعب وقدّس الشعب وغسلوا ثيابهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 40:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتأخذ دهن المسحة وتمسح المسكن وكل ما فيه وتقدسه وكل آنيته ليكون مقدسا[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتمسح مذبح المحرقة وكل آنيته وتقدس المذبح ليكون المذبح قدس اقداس[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتمسح المرحضة وقاعدتها وتقدسها[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتقدم هرون وبنيه الى باب خيمة الاجتماع وتغسلهم بماء[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتلبس هرون الثياب المقدسة وتمسحه وتقدسه ليكهن لي[/font].*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتقدم بنيه وتلبسهم اقمصة[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتمسحهم كما مسحت اباهم ليكهنوا لي.ويكون ذلك لتصير لهم مسحتهم كهنوتا ابديا في اجيالهم[/font]*
* 
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 27:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا قدس انسان بيته قدسا للرب يقومه الكاهن جيدا ام رديئا وكما يقوّمه الكاهن هكذا يقوم[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كان المقدس يفك بيته يزيد خمس فضة تقويمك عليه فيكون له[/font].*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان قدّس انسان بعض حقل ملكه للرب يكون تقويمك على قدر بذاره.بذار حومر من الشعير بخمسين شاقل فضة[/font]*.


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*تخصيص*



*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 2:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فهانذا  ابني بيتا لاسم الرب الهي لاقدسه له لأوقد امامه بخورا عطرا ولخبز الوجوه  الدائم وللمحرقات صباحا ومساء وللسبوت والاهلّة ومواسم الرب الهنا.هذا على  اسرائيل الى الابد[/font].*
*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عبرانيين 9:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمن ثم الاول ايضا لم يكرس بلا دم[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 28:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومثال كل ما كان عنده بالروح لديار بيت الرب ولجميع المخادع حواليه ولخزائن بيت الله وخزائن الاقداس[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 7:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويوم فرغ موسى من اقامة المسكن ومسحه وقدسه وجميع امتعته والمذبح وجميع امتعته ومسحها وقدّسها[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قرّب رؤساء اسرائيل رؤوس بيوت آبائهم هم رؤساء الاسباط الذين وقفوا على المعدودين[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اتوا بقرابينهم[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]امام الرب ست عجلات مغطّاة واثني عشر ثورا.لكل رئيسين عجلة ولكل واحد ثور وقدموها امام المسكن[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكلم الرب موسى قائلا[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]خذها منهم فتكون لعمل خدمة خيمة الاجتماع واعطها للاويين لكل واحد حسب خدمته[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذ موسى العجلات والثيران واعطاها للاويين[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اثنتان من العجلات واربعة من الثيران اعطاها لبني جرشون حسب خدمتهم[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واربع من العجلات وثمانية من الثيران اعطاها لبني مراري حسب خدمتهم بيد ايثامار بن هرون الكاهن[/font].*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما بنو قهات فلم يعطهم لان خدمة القدس كانت عليهم على الاكتاف كانوا يحملون[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقرّب الرؤساء لتدشين المذبح يوم مسحه.وقدم الرؤساء قرابينهم امام المذبح[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الرب لموسى.رئيسا رئيسا في كل يوم يقربون قرابينهم لتدشين المذبح[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والذي قرّب قربانه في اليوم الاول نحشون بن عمّيناداب من سبط يهوذا[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان نحشون بن عمّيناداب[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الثاني قرّب نثنائيل بن صوغر رئيس يسّاكر[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قرّب  قربانه طبقا واحدا من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة  سبعين شاقلا على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحنا واحدا عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوّا بخورا[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثورا واحدا ابن بقر وكبشا واحدا وخروفا واحدا حوليّا لمحرقة[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيسا واحدا من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثورين وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان نثنائيل بن صوغر[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الثالث رئيس بني زبولون أليآب بن حيلون[/font].*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حولية.هذا قربان أليآب بن حيلون[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الرابع رئيس بني رأوبين أليصور بن شديئور[/font].*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]فضة سبعون شاقلا على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان أليصور بن شديئور[/font]*
*36 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الخامس رئيس بني شمعون شلوميئيل بن صوريشدّاي[/font].*
*37 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*38 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان شلوميئيل بن صوريشدّاي[/font]*
*42 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم السادس رئيس بني جاد ألياساف بن دعوئيل[/font].*
*43 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*44 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*45 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*46 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*47 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان ألياساف بن دعوئيل[/font]*
*48 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم السابع رئيس بني افرايم أليشمع بن عمّيهود[/font].*
*49 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*50 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*51 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*52 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*53 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان اليشمع بن عمّيهود[/font]*
*54 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الثامن رئيس بني منسّى جمليئيل بن فدهصور[/font].*
*55 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*56 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*57 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*58 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*59 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان جمليئيل بن فدهصور[/font]*
*60 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم التاسع رئيس بني بنيامين ابيدن بن جدعوني[/font].*
*61 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*62 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*63 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*64 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*65 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان ابيدن بن جدعوني[/font]*
*66 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم العاشر رئيس بني دان اخيعزر بن عمّيشدّاي[/font].*
*67 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*68 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*69 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*70 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*71 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان اخيعزر بن عميّشدّاي[/font]*
*72 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الحادي عشر رئيس بني اشير فجعيئيل بن عكرن[/font].*
*73 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*74 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]بخورا[/font]*
*75 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*76 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية[/font]*
*77 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان فجعيئيل بن عكرن[/font]*
*78 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي اليوم الثاني عشر رئيس بني نفتالي اخيرع بن عينن[/font].*
*79 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة[/font]*
*80 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا[/font]*
*81 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة[/font]*
*82 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]خطية[/font]*
*83 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان اخيرع بن عينن[/font]*
*84 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذا تدشين المذبح يوم مسحه من رؤساء اسرائيل.اطباق فضة اثنا عشر ومناضح فضة اثنتا عشرة وصحون ذهب اثنا عشر[/font]*
*85 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل طبق مئة وثلاثون شاقل فضة وكل منضحة سبعون.جميع فضة الآنية الفان واربع مئة على شاقل القدس[/font].*
*86 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وصحون الذهب اثنا عشر مملوءة بخورا كل صحن عشرة على شاقل القدس.جميع ذهب الصحون مئة وعشرون شاقلا[/font].*
*87 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل الثيران للمحرقة اثنا عشر ثورا والكباش اثنا عشر والخراف الحوليّة اثنا عشر مع تقدمتها وتيوس المعز اثنا عشر لذبيحة الخطية[/font]*
*88 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل الثيران لذبيحة السلامة اربعة وعشرون ثورا والكباش ستون والتيوس ستون والخراف الحوليّة ستون.هذا تدشين المذبح بعد مسحه[/font]*
*89 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما دخل موسى الى خيمة الاجتماع ليتكلم معه كان يسمع الصوت يكلمه من على الغطاء الذي على تابوت الشهادة من بين الكروبين فكلّمه[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 8:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ  جمع سليمان شيوخ اسرائيل وكل رؤوس الاسباط رؤساء الآباء من بني اسرائيل  الى الملك سليمان في اورشليم لاصعاد تابوت عهد الرب من مدينة داود.هي صهيون[/font].*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجتمع الى الملك سليمان جميع رجال اسرائيل في العيد في شهر ايثانيم.هو الشهر السابع[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجاء جميع شيوخ اسرائيل وحمل الكهنة التابوت[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واصعدوا تابوت الرب وخيمة الاجتماع مع جميع آنية القدس التي في الخيمة فاصعدها الكهنة واللاويون[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والملك سليمان وكل جماعة اسرائيل المجتمعين اليه معه امام التابوت[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]كانوا يذبحون من الغنم والبقر ما لا يحصى ولا يعد من الكثرة[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وادخل الكهنة تابوت عهد الرب الى مكانه في محراب البيت في قدس الاقداس الى تحت جناحي الكروبين[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان الكروبين بسطا اجنحتهما على موضع التابوت وظلل الكروبان التابوت وعصّيه من فوق[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجذبوا العصي فتراءت رؤوس العصي من القدس امام المحراب ولم تر خارجا وهي هناك الى هذا اليوم[/font].*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لم يكن في التابوت الا لوحا الحجر اللذان وضعهما موسى هناك في حوريب حين عاهد الرب بني اسرائيل عند خروجهم من ارض مصر[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس ان السحاب ملأ بيت الرب[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولميستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ تكلم سليمان.قال الرب انه يسكن في الضباب[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اني قد بنيت لك بيت سكنى مكانا لسكناك الى الابد[/font].*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وحوّل الملك وجهه وبارك كل جمهور اسرائيل.وكل جمهور اسرائيل واقف[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال مبارك الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم بفمه الى داود ابي واكمل بيده قائلا[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]منذ  يوم اخرجت شعبي اسرائيل من مصر لم اختر مدينة من جميع اسباط اسرائيل لبناء  بيت ليكون اسمي هناك بل انما اخترت داود ليكون على شعبي اسرائيل[/font].*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان في قلب داود ابي ان يبني بيتا لاسم الرب اله[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]اسرائيل[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال الرب لداود ابي من اجل انه كان في قلبك ان تبني بيتا لاسمي قد احسنت بكونه في قلبك[/font].*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الا انك انت لا تبني البيت بل ابنك الخارج من صلبك هو يبني البيت لاسمي[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واقام الرب كلامه الذي تكلم به وقد قمت انا مكان داود ابي وجلست على كرسي اسرائيل[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]كما تكلم الرب وبنيت البيت لاسم الرب اله اسرائيل[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وجعلت هناك مكانا للتابوت الذي فيه عهد الرب الذي قطعه مع آبائنا عند اخراجه اياهم من ارض مصر[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ووقف سليمان امام مذبح الرب تجاه كل جماعة اسرائيل وبسط يديه الى السماء[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال.ايها الرب اله اسرائيل ليس اله[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]مثلك في السماء من فوق ولا على الارض من اسفل حافظ العهد والرحمة لعبيدك السائرين امامك بكل قلوبهم[/font].*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذي قد حفظت لعبدك داود ابي ما كلمته به فتكلمت بفمك واكملت بيدك كهذا اليوم[/font].*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن  ايها الرب اله اسرائيل احفظ لعبدك داود ابي ما كلمته به قائلا لا يعدم لك  امامي رجل يجلس على كرسي اسرائيل ان كان بنوك انما يحفظون طرقهم حتى يسيروا  امامي كما سرت انت امامي[/font].*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والآن يا اله اسرائيل فليتحقق كلامك الذي كلمت به عبدك داود ابي[/font].*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه هل يسكن الله حقا على الارض.هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك فكم بالاقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت[/font].*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فالتفت الى صلاة عبدك والى تضرعه ايها الرب الهي واسمع الصراخ والصلاة التي يصلّيها عبدك امامك اليوم[/font].*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لتكون عيناك مفتوحتين على هذا البيت ليلا ونهارا على الموضع الذي قلت ان اسمي يكون فيه لتسمع الصلاة التي يصليها عبدك في هذا الموضع[/font].*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واسمع تضرع عبدك وشعبك اسرائيل الذين يصلّون في هذا الموضع واسمع انت في موضع سكناك في السماء واذا سمعت فاغفر[/font].*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا اخطأ احد الى صاحبه ووضع عليه حلفا ليحلفه وجاء الحلف امام مذبحك في هذا البيت[/font].*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع انت في السماء واعمل واقض بين عبيدك اذ تحكم على المذنب فتجعل طريقه على راسه وتبرر البار اذ تعطيه حسب بره[/font].*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا انكسر شعبك اسرائيل امام العدو لانهم اخطأوا اليك ثم رجعوا اليك واعترفوا باسمك وصلوا وتضرعوا اليك نحو هذا البيت[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع انت من السماء واغفر خطية شعبك اسرائيل وارجعهم الى الارض التي اعطيتها لآبائهم[/font]*
*35 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا اغلقت السماء ولم يكن مطر لانهم اخطأوا اليك ثم صلّوا في هذا الموضع واعترفوا باسمك ورجعوا عن خطيتهم لانك ضايقتهم[/font]*
*36 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع  انت من السماء واغفر خطية عبيدك وشعبك اسرائيل فتعلمهم الطريق الصالح الذي  يسلكون فيه واعط مطرا على ارضك التي اعطيتها لشعبك ميراثا[/font].*
*37 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا صار في الارض جوع اذا صار وبأ اذا صار لفح او يرقان او جراد جردم او اذا حاصره عدوه في ارض مدنه في كل ضربة وكل مرض[/font]*
*38 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكل صلاة وكل تضرع تكون من اي انسان كان من كل شعبك اسرائيل الذين يعرفون كل واحد ضربة قلبه فيبسط يديه نحو هذا البيت[/font]*
*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع انت من[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعمل واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك قد عرفت قلوب كل بني البشر[/font].*
*40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي يخافوك كل الايام التي يحيون فيها على وجه الارض التي اعطيت لآبائنا[/font].*
*41 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكذلك الاجنبي الذي ليس من شعبك اسرائيل هو وجاء من ارض بعيدة من اجل اسمك[/font].*
*42 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم يسمعون باسمك العظيم وبيدك القوية وذراعك الممدودة.فمتى جاء وصلى في هذا البيت[/font]*
*43 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع  انت من السماء مكان سكناك وافعل حسب كل ما يدعو به اليك الاجنبي لكي يعلم  كل شعوب الارض اسمك فيخافوك كشعبك اسرائيل ولكي يعلموا انه قد دعي اسمك على  هذا البيت الذي بنيت[/font]*
*44 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا خرج شعبك لمحاربة عدوه في الطريق الذي ترسلهم فيه وصلّوا الى الرب نحو المدينة التي اخترتها والبيت الذي بنيته لاسمك[/font]*
*45 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع من السماء صلاتهم وتضرعهم واقضي قضائهم[/font].*
*46 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا اخطاؤا اليك.لانه ليس انسان لا يخطئ.وغضبت عليهم ودفعتهم امام العدو وسباهم سابوهم الى ارض العدو بعيدة او قريبة[/font].*
*47 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا ردّوا الى قلوبهم في الارض التي يسبون اليها ورجعوا وتضرعوا اليك في ارض سبيهم قائلين قد اخطأنا وعوجنا واذنبنا[/font]*
*48 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ورجعوا اليك من كل قلوبهم ومن كل انفسهم في ارض اعدائهم الذين سبوهم وصلوا اليك نحو ارضهم التي[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]اعطيت لآبائهم نحو المدينة التي اخترت والبيت الذي بنيت لاسمك[/font]*
*49 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاسمع في السماء مكان سكناك صلاتهم وتضرعهم واقض قضاءهم[/font]*
*50 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واغفر لشعبك ما اخطأوا به اليك وجميع ذنوبهم التي اذنبوا بها اليك واعطهم رحمة امام الذين سبوهم فيرحموهم[/font].*
*51 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانهم شعبك وميراثك الذين اخرجت من مصر من وسط كور الحديد[/font].*
*52 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لتكون عيناك مفتوحتين نحو تضرع عبدك وتضرع شعبك اسرائيل فتصغي اليهم في كل ما يدعونك[/font].*
*53 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانك انت افرزتهم لك ميراثا من جميع شعوب الارض كما تكلمت عن يد موسى عبدك عند اخراجك آباءنا من مصر يا سيدي الرب[/font]*
*54 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكان  لما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة الى الرب بكل هذه الصلاة والتضرع انه نهض من  امام مذبح الرب من الجثو على ركبتيه ويداه مبسوطتان نحو السماء[/font].*
*55 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ووقف وبارك كل جماعة اسرائيل بصوت عال قائلا[/font]*
*56 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مبارك الرب الذي اعطى راحة لشعبه اسرائيل حسب كل ما تكلم به ولم تسقط كلمة واحدة من كل كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى عبده[/font].*
*57 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليكن الرب الهنا معنا كما كان مع آبائنا فلا يتركنا ولا يرفضنا[/font].*
*58 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليميل بقلوبنا اليه لكي نسير في جميع طرقه ونحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه واحكامه التي اوصى بها آباءنا[/font].*
*59 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وليكن كلامي هذا الذي تضرعت به امام الرب قريبا من الرب الهنا نهارا وليلا ليقضي قضاء عبده وقضاء شعبه اسرائيل امر كل يوم في يومه[/font].*
*60 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله وليس آخر[/font].*
*61 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فليكن قلبكم كاملا لدى الرب الهنا اذ تسيرون في فرائضه وتحفظون وصاياه كهذا اليوم[/font]*
*62 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم ان الملك وجميع اسرائيل معه ذبحوا ذبائح امام الرب[/font]*
*63 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وذبح  سليمان ذبائح السلامة التي ذبحها للرب من البقر اثنين وعشرين الفا ومن  الغنم مئة الف وعشرين الفا فدشن الملك وجميع بني اسرائيل بيت الرب[/font].*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 7:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وذبح الملك سليمان ذبائح من البقر اثنين وعشرين الفا ومن الغنم مئة وعشرين الفا ودشّن الملك وكل الشعب بيت الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عزرا 6:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبنو اسرائيل الكهنة واللاويون وباقي بني السبي دشنوا بيت الله هذا بفرح[/font].*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقربوا تدشينا لبيت الله هذا مئة ثور ومئتي كبش واربع مئة خروف واثني عشر تيس معزى ذبيحة خطية عن جميع اسرائيل حسب عدد اسباط اسرائيل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 22:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تؤخر ملء بيدرك وقطر معصرتك.وابكار بنيك تعطيني[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 1:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونذرت  نذرا وقالت يا رب الجنود ان نظرت نظرا الى مذلة امتك وذكرتني ولم تنس امتك  بل اعطيت امتك زرع بشر فاني اعطيه للرب كل ايام حياته ولا يعلو راسه موسى[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 27:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما كل محرّم يحرمه انسان للرب من كل ما له من الناس والبهائم ومن حقول ملكه فلا يباع ولا يفك.ان كل محرم هو قدس اقداس للرب[/font]*
*.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 15:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 8:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي قدسه من جميع الشعوب الذين اخضعهم[/font]*
*.*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 18:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي اخذه من كل الامم من ادوم ومن موآب ومن بني عمون ومن الفلسطينيين ومن عماليق[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 8:10[/font]*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسل  توعي يورام ابنه الى الملك داود ليسأل عن سلامته ويباركه لانه حارب هدد  عزر وضربه لان هدد عزر كانت له حروب مع توعي.وكان بيده آنية فضة وآنية ذهب  وآنية نحاس[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي قدسه من جميع الشعوب الذين اخضعهم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]نحميا 12:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وعند  تدشين سور اورشليم طلبوا اللاويين من جميع اماكنهم لياتوا بهم الى اورشليم  لكي يدشنوا بفرح وبحمد وغناء بالصنوج والرباب والعيدان[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 20:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم يخاطب العرفاء الشعب قائلين من هو الرجل الذي بنى بيتا جديدا ولم يدشنه.ليذهب ويرجع الى بيته لئلا يموت في الحرب فيدشنه رجل آخر[/font]*
*.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 30:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مزمور اغنية تدشين البيت.لداود[/font]‎.‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]اعظمك يا رب لانك نشلتني ولم تشمت بي اعدائي[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]دانيال 3:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم  ارسل نبوخذناصّر الملك ليجمع المرازبة والشحن والولاة والقضاة والخزنة  والفقهاء والمفتين وكل حكام الولايات ليأتوا لتدشين التمثال الذي نصبه  نبوخذناصّر الملك[/font].*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ  اجتمع المرازبة والشحن والولاة والقضاة والخزنة والفقهاء والمفتون وكل  حكام الولايات لتدشين التمثال الذي نصبه نبوخذناصّر الملك ووقفوا امام  التمثال الذي نصبه نبوخذناصّر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 27:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما كل محرّم يحرمه انسان للرب من كل ما له من الناس والبهائم ومن حقول ملكه فلا يباع ولا يفك.ان كل محرم هو قدس اقداس للرب[/font]*
*.*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 12:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذ  يهواش ملك يهوذا جميع الاقداس التي قدسها يهوشافاط ويهورام واخزيا آباؤه  ملوك يهوذا واقداسه وكل الذهب الموجود في خزائن بيت الرب وبيت الملك  وارسلها الى حزائيل ملك ارام فصعد عن اورشليم[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 7:51[/font]*
*51 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واكمل جميع العمل الذي عمله الملك سليمان لبيت الرب.وادخل سليمان اقداس داود ابيه.الفضة والذهب والآنية وجعلها في خزائن بيت الرب[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 5:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكمل جميع العمل الذي عمله سليمان لبيت الرب وادخل سليمان اقداس داود ابيه.والفضة والذهب وجميع الآنية جعلها في خزائن بيت الله[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 31:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وأمر حزقيا باعداد مخادع في بيت الرب فاعدّوا[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وأتوا بالتقدمة والعشر والاقداس بامانة وكان رئيسا عليهم كوننيا اللاوي وشمعي اخوه الثاني[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 26:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما اللاويون فاخيا على خزائن بيت الله وعلى خزائن الاقداس[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 26:26[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شلوميث هذا واخوته كانوا على جميع خزائن الاقداس التي قدسها داود الملك ورؤوس الآباء ورؤساء الالوف والمئات ورؤساء الجيش[/font].*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 31:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وأتوا بالتقدمة والعشر والاقداس بامانة وكان رئيسا عليهم كوننيا اللاوي وشمعي اخوه الثاني[/font]*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 12:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقال  يهوآش للكهنة.جميع فضة الاقداس التي ادخلت الى بيت الرب الفضة الرائجة فضة  كل واحد حسب النفوس المقوّمة كل فضة يخطر ببال انسان ان يدخلها الى بيت  الرب[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ليأخذها الكهنة لانفسهم كل واحد من عند صاحبه وهم يرمّمون ما تهدم من البيت كل ما وجد فيه متهدما[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 26:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من الحروب ومن الغنائم قدسوا لتشديد بيت الرب[/font].*
*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]عدد 18:14[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل محرم في اسرائيل يكون لك[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 44:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يأكلون التقدمة وذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة الاثم وكل محرّم في اسرائيل يكون لهم[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 12:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حينئذ صعد حزائيل ملك ارام وحارب جتّ واخذها.ثم حول حزائيل وجهه ليصعد الى اورشليم[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذ  يهواش ملك يهوذا جميع الاقداس التي قدسها يهوشافاط ويهورام واخزيا آباؤه  ملوك يهوذا واقداسه وكل الذهب الموجود في خزائن بيت الرب وبيت الملك  وارسلها الى حزائيل ملك ارام فصعد عن اورشليم[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لاويين 27:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكلم الرب موسى قائلا[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كلم بني اسرائيل وقل لهم.اذا افرز انسان نذرا حسب تقويمك نفوسا للرب[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كان تقويمك لذكر من ابن عشرين سنة الى ابن ستين سنة يكون تقويمك خمسين شاقل فضة على شاقل المقدس[/font].*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان انثى يكون تقويمك ثلاثين شاقلا[/font].*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان من ابن خمس سنين الى ابن عشرين سنة يكون تقويمك لذكر عشرين شاقلا ولانثى عشرة شواقل[/font].*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان من ابن شهر الى ابن خمس سنين يكون تقويمك لذكر خمسة شواقل فضة ولانثى يكون تقويمك ثلاثة شواقل فضة[/font].*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان من ابن ستين سنة فصاعدا فان كان ذكرا يكون تقويمك خمسة عشر شاقلا.واما للانثى فعشرة شواقل[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان فقيرا عن تقويمك يوقفه امام الكاهن فيقومه الكاهن.على قدر ما تنال يد الناذر يقوّمه الكاهن[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان بهيمة مّما يقرّبونه قربانا للرب فكل ما يعطي منه للرب يكون قدسا[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يغيّره ولا يبدله جيدا برديء او رديئا بجيد.وان ابدل بهيمة ببهيمة تكون هي وبديلها قدسا[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان بهيمة نجسة مما لا يقربونه قربانا للرب يوقف البهيمة امام الكاهن[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فيقومها الكاهن جيدة ام رديئة.فحسب تقويمك يا كاهن هكذا يكون[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان فكها يزيد خمسها على تقويمك[/font]*
*14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واذا قدس انسان بيته قدسا للرب يقومه الكاهن جيدا ام رديئا وكما يقوّمه الكاهن هكذا يقوم[/font].*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان كان المقدس يفك بيته يزيد خمس فضة تقويمك عليه فيكون له[/font].*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان قدّس انسان بعض حقل ملكه للرب يكون تقويمك على قدر بذاره.بذار حومر من الشعير بخمسين شاقل فضة[/font].*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان قدس حقله من سنة اليوبيل فحسب تقويمك يقوم[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان قدس حقله بعد سنة اليوبيل يحسب له الكاهن الفضة على قدر السنين الباقية الى سنة اليوبيل فينقّص من تقويمك[/font].*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فان فك الحقل مقدّسه يزيد خمس فضة تقويمك عليه فيجب له[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن ان لم يفك الحقل وبيع الحقل لانسان آخر لا يفك بعد[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بل يكون الحقل عند خروجه في اليوبيل قدسا للرب كالحقل المحرم.للكاهن يكون ملكه[/font]*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان قدّس للرب حقلا من شرائه ليس من حقول ملكه[/font]*
*23 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يحسب له الكاهن مبلغ تقويمك الى سنة اليوبيل فيعطي تقويمك في ذلك اليوم قدسا للرب[/font].*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وفي سنة اليوبيل يرجع الحقل الى الذي اشتراه منه الى الذي له ملك الارض[/font].*
*25 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل تقويمك يكون على شاقل المقدس عشرين جيرة يكون الشاقل[/font]*
*26 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكن البكر الذي يفرز بكرا للرب من البهائم فلا يقدسه احد.ثورا كان او شاة فهو للرب[/font].*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان كان من البهائم النجسة يفديه حسب تقويمك ويزيد خمسه عليه.وان لم يفك فيباع حسب تقويمك[/font].*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اما كل محرّم يحرمه انسان للرب من كل ما له من الناس والبهائم ومن حقول ملكه فلا يباع ولا يفك.ان كل محرم هو قدس اقداس للرب[/font].*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كل محرّم يحرّم من الناس لا يفدى.يقتل قتلا[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل عشر الارض من حبوب الارض واثمار الشجر فهو للرب.قدس للرب[/font].*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان فك انسان بعض عشره يزيد خمسه عليه[/font].*
*32 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما كل عشر البقر والغنم فكل ما يعبر تحت العصا يكون العاشر قدسا للرب[/font].*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يفحص أجيد هو ام رديء ولا يبدله.وان ابدله يكون هو وبديله قدسا.لا يفك[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هذه هي الوصايا التي اوصى الرب بها موسى الى بني اسرائيل في جبل سيناء[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 7:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم قال لهم حسنا رفضتم وصية الله لتحفظوا تقليدكم[/font].*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا[/font].*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انتم فتقولون ان قال انسان لابيه او امه قربان اي هدية هو الذي تنتفع به مني[/font].*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلا[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]تدعونه في ما بعد يفعل شيئا لابيه او امه[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]مبطلين كلام الله بتقليدكم الذي سلمتموه.وأمورا كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 119:38[/font]*
*38 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]أقم لعبدك قولك الذي لمتقيك[/font]‎.*
*

*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*التقديس*



*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ايوب 23:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من وصية شفتيه لم ابرح.اكثر من فريضتي ذخرت كلام فيه[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 4:34[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قال لهم يسوع طعامي ان اعمل مشيئة الذي ارسلني واتمم عمله[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا[/font] 17:4*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 12:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة برأفة الله ان تقدموا اجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 12:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انما اتقوا الرب واعبدوه بالامانة من كل قلوبكم بل انظروا فعله الذي عظّمه معكم[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونشهدكم لكي تسلكوا كما يحق لله الذي دعاكم الى ملكوته ومجده[/font]*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 5:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهو مات لاجل الجميع كي يعيش الاحياء فيما بعد لا لانفسهم بل للذي مات لاجلهم وقام[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 86:9[/font]*
*9 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]كل الامم الذين صنعتهم ياتون ويسجدون امامك يا رب ويمجدون اسمك[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 46:4[/font]*
*4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]والى الشيخوخة انا هو والى الشيبة انا احمل.قد فعلت وانا ارفع وانا احمل وانجي[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ام لستم تعلمون ان جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وانكم لستم لانفسكم[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانكم قد اشتريتم بثمن.فمجّدوا الله في اجسادكم وفي ارواحكم التي هي لله[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانكم قد اشتريتم بثمن.فمجّدوا الله في اجسادكم وفي ارواحكم التي هي لله[/font]*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 4:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانه لاجل هذا بشر الموتى ايضا لكي يدانوا حسب الناس بالجسد ولكن ليحيوا حسب الله بالروح[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 12:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة برأفة الله ان تقدموا اجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 6:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانكم قد[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]اشتريتم بثمن.فمجّدوا الله في اجسادكم وفي ارواحكم التي هي لله[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 6:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذا لا تملكنّ الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواته[/font].*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولا تقدموا اعضاءكم آلات اثم للخطية بل قدموا ذواتكم للّه كاحياء من الاموات واعضاءكم آلات بر للّه[/font].*
*
*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بطرس 4:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي لا يعيش ايضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لارادة الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]خروج 22:29[/font]*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا تؤخر ملء بيدرك وقطر معصرتك.وابكار بنيك تعطيني[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 3:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اكرم الرب من مالك ومن كل باكورات غلتك[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 6:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لا يقدر احد ان يخدم سيدين.لانه اما ان يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر او يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر.لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله والمال[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 14:33[/font]*
*33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فكذلك كل واحد منكم لا يترك جميع امواله لا يقدر ان يكون لي تلميذا[/font].*
*
**1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 4:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فمن ثم ايها الاخوة نسألكم ونطلب اليكم في الرب يسوع انكم كما تسلمتم منا كيف يجب ان تسلكوا وترضوا الله تزدادون اكثر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 1:74[/font]*
*74 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ان يعطينا اننا بلا خوف منقذين من ايدي اعدائنا نعبده[/font]*
*75 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بقداسة وبر قدامه جميع ايام حياتنا[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 9:62[/font]*
*62 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال له يسوع ليس احد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر الى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 14:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لاننا ان عشنا فللرب نعيش وان متنا فللرب[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]نموت.فان عشنا وان متنا فللرب نحن[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 1:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]حسب انتظاري ورجائي اني لا اخزى في شيء بل بكل مجاهرة كما في كل حين كذلك الآن يتعظم المسيح في جسدي سواء كان بحياة ام بموت[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 6:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:27[/font]*
*27 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاجاب وقال تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 12:24[/font]*
*24 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انما اتقوا الرب واعبدوه بالامانة من كل قلوبكم بل انظروا فعله الذي عظّمه معكم[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رومية 12:11[/font]*
*11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]غير متكاسلين في الاجتهاد.حارّين في الروح.عابدين الرب[/font].*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]تسالونيكي 2:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ونشهدكم لكي تسلكوا كما يحق لله الذي دعاكم الى ملكوته ومجده[/font]*

*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 10:31[/font]*
*31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاذا كنتم تأكلون او تشربون او تفعلون شيئا فافعلوا كل شيء لمجد الله[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 8:34[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ودعا الجمع مع تلاميذه وقال لهم من اراد ان يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 8:34[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ودعا الجمع مع تلاميذه وقال لهم من اراد ان يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]كورنثوس 5:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وهو مات لاجل الجميع كي يعيش الاحياء فيما بعد لا لانفسهم بل للذي مات لاجلهم وقام[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 19:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]قال له يسوع ان اردت ان تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع املاكك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 19:28[/font]*
*28 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقال  لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن  الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط  اسرائيل الاثني عشر[/font].*
*29 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 3:16[/font]*
*16 [font=times new roman (arabic)]هكذا لانك فاتر ولست باردا ولا حارا انا مزمع ان اتقيأك من فمي[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يشوع 24:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وان  ساء في اعينكم ان تعبدوا الرب.فاختاروا لانفسكم اليوم من تعبدون ان كان  الآلهة الذين عبدهم آباؤكم الذين في عبر النهر وان كان آلهة الاموريين  الذين انتم ساكنون في ارضهم.واما انا وبيتي فنعبد الرب[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 4:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه[/font].*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ثم اجتاز من هناك فرأى اخوين آخرين يعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا اخاه في السفينة مع زبدي ابيهما يصلحان شباكهما فدعاهما[/font].*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فللوقت تركا السفينة واباهما وتبعاه[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 8:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ويونّا امرأة خوزي وكيل هيرودس وسوسنة وأخر كثيرات كنّ يخدمنه من اموالهنّ[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 1:21[/font]*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 2:19[/font]*
*19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]على اني ارجو في الرب يسوع ان ارسل اليكم سريعا تيموثاوس لكي تطيب نفسي اذا عرفت احوالكم[/font].*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لان ليس لي احد آخر نظير نفسي يهتم باحوالكم بإخلاص[/font].*
*21 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذ الجميع يطلبون ما هو لانفسهم لا ما هو ليسوع المسيح[/font].*
*22 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما اختباره فانتم تعرفون انه كولد مع اب خدم معي لاجل الانجيل[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]فيلبي 2:30[/font]*
*30 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لانه من اجل عمل المسيح قارب الموت مخاطرا بنفسه لكي يجبر نقصان خدمتكم لي[/font]*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*التدهن*


*
**[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 92:10[/font]*
*10 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]وتنصب مثل البقر الوحشي قرني.تدهنت بزيت طري[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 11:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وكانت مريم التي كان لعازر اخوها مريضا هي التي دهنت الرب بطيب ومسحت رجليه بشعرها[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]راعوث 3:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاغتسلي وتدهّني والبسي ثيابك وانزلي الى البيدر ولكن لا تعرفي عند الرجل حتى يفرغ من الاكل والشرب[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اخبار 28:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقام  الرجال المعيّنة اسماؤهم واخذوا المسبيين والبسوا كل عراتهم من الغنيمة  وكسوهم وحذوهم واطعموهم واسقوهم ودهّنوهم وحملوا على حمير جميع المعيين  منهم وأتوا بهم الى اريحا مدينة النخل الى اخوتهم ثم رجعوا الى السامرة[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]استير 2:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ولما  بلغت نوبة فتاة ففتاة للدخول الى الملك احشويروش بعد ان يكون لها حسب سنة  النساء اثنا عشر شهرا لانه هكذا كانت تكمل ايام تعطرهنّ ستة اشهر بزيت  المرّ وستة اشهر بالاطياب وادهان تعطر النساء[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

اشعياء 57:9
[/font]**9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وسرت الى الملك بالدهن واكثرت اطيابك وارسلت رسلك الى بعد ونزلت حتى الى الهاوية[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 6:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]

يعقوب 5:14
[/font]**14 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أمريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلّوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 1:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]من اسفل القدم الى الراس ليس فيه صحة بل جرح واحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 10:34[/font]*
*34 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فتقدم وضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا واركبه على دابته وأتى به الى فندق واعتنى به[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]اشعياء 21:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يرتبون المائدة يحرسون الحراسة ياكلون يشربون قوموا ايها الرؤساء امسحوا المجن[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 26:12[/font]*
*12 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فانها اذ سكبت هذا الطيب على جسدي انما فعلت ذلك لاجل تكفيني[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مرقس 16:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنّه[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 23:56[/font]*
*56 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فرجعن وأعددن حنوطا واطيابا.وفي السبت استرحن حسب الوصية[/font]*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]امثال 27:9[/font]*
*9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الدهن والبخور يفرحان القلب وحلاوة الصديق من مشورة النفس[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عاموس 6:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الشاربون من كؤوس الخمر والذين يدهنون بافضل الادهان ولا يغتمّون على انسحاق يوسف[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 23:5[/font]*
*5 ‎[font=times new roman (arabic)]ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقيّ.مسحت بالدهن راسي.كاسي ريا[/font]‎.*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 9:8[/font]*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لتكن ثيابك في كل حين بيضاء ولا يعوز راسك الدهن[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]مزامير 104:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وخمر تفرح قلب الانسان لإلماع وجهه اكثر من الزيت وخبز يسند قلب الانسان[/font]‎.*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 7:38[/font]*
*38 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل قدميه بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر راسها وتقبل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب[/font].*
*39 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فلما رأى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذه المرأة التي تلمسه وما هي.انها خاطئة[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 12:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها.فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 3:18[/font]*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اشير عليك ان تشتري مني ذهبا مصفى بالنار لكي تستغني.وثيابا بيضا لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عريتك.وكحّل عينيك بكحل كي تبصر[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]نشيدالانشاد 4[/font]:10*
*10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ما احسن حبك يا اختي العروس كم محبتك اطيب من الخمر وكم رائحة ادهانك اطيب من كل الاطياب[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 12:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها.فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب[/font].*

*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ملوك 20:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فسمع  لهم حزقيا واراهم كل بيت ذخائره والفضة والذهب والاطياب والزيت الطيب وكل  بيت اسلحته وكل ما وجد في خزائنه.لم يكن شيء لم يرهم اياه حزقيا في بيته  وفي كل سلطنته[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]عاموس 6:6[/font]*
*6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الشاربون من كؤوس الخمر والذين يدهنون بافضل الادهان ولا يغتمّون على انسحاق يوسف[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 12:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فاخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها.فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]يوحنا 12:5[/font]*
*5 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاث مئة دينار ويعط للفقراء[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 10:1[/font]*
*1 [font=times new roman (arabic)]الذباب الميت ينتن ويخمر طيب العطّار.جهالة قليلة اثقل من الحكمة ومن الكرامة[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]حزقيال 27:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يهوذا وارض اسرائيل هم تجارك.تاجروا في سوقك بحنطة منّيت وحلاوى وعسل وزيت وبلسان[/font].*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]
[/font]*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]رؤيا 18:13[/font]*
*13 [font=times new roman (arabic)]وقرفة وبخورا وطيبا ولبانا وخمرا وزيتا وسميذا وحنطة وبهائم وغنما وخيلا ومركبات واجساد ونفوس الناس[/font].*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 12:20[/font]*
*20 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فقام داود عن الارض واغتسل وادّهن وبدل ثيابه ودخل بيت الرب وسجد ثم جاء الى بيته وطلب فوضعوا له خبزا فأكل[/font].*
*
*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]صموئيل 14:2[/font]*
*2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]فارسل  يوآب الى تقوع واخذ من هناك امرأة حكيمة.وقال لها تظاهري بالحزن والبسي  ثياب الحزن ولا تدّهني بزيت بل كوني كامرأة لها ايام كثيرة وهي تنوح على  ميت[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]دانيال 10:3[/font]*
*3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لم آكل طعاما[/font] [font=times new roman (arabic)]شهيّا ولم يدخل في فمي لحم ولا خمر ولم ادهن حتى تمت ثلاثة اسابيع ايام[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]لوقا 7:46[/font]*
*46 [font=times new roman (arabic)]بزيت لم تدهن راسي.واما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجليّ[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]جامعة 9:7[/font]*
*7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]اذهب كل خبزك بفرح واشرب خمرك بقلب طيب لان الله منذ زمان قد رضي عملك[/font].*
*8 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لتكن ثيابك في كل حين بيضاء ولا يعوز راسك الدهن[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]تثنية 28:40[/font]*
*40 [font=times new roman (arabic)]يكون لك زيتون في جميع تخومك وبزيت لا تدّهن لان زيتونك ينتثر[/font].*
*
*
*[font=times new roman (arabic)]ميخا 6:15[/font]*
*15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]انت تزرع ولا تحصد.انت تدوس زيتونا ولا تدهن بزيت وسلافة ولا تشرب خمرا[/font].*

*[font=times new roman (arabic)]متى 6:17[/font]*
*17 [font=times new roman (arabic)]واما انت فمتى صمت فادهن راسك واغسل وجهك[/font].*
*18 [font=times new roman (arabic)]لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما بل لابيك الذي في الخفاء.فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية[/font]*
*

*


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*التكريس*



*2 اخبار 2:4*
*4 فهانذا  ابني بيتا لاسم الرب الهي لاقدسه له لأوقد امامه بخورا عطرا ولخبز الوجوه  الدائم وللمحرقات صباحا ومساء وللسبوت والاهلّة ومواسم الرب الهنا.هذا على  اسرائيل الى الابد.*


*عبرانيين 9:18*
*18 فمن ثم الاول ايضا لم يكرس بلا دم*


*1 اخبار 28:12*
*12 ومثال كل ما كان عنده بالروح لديار بيت الرب ولجميع المخادع حواليه ولخزائن بيت الله وخزائن الاقداس*

*عدد 7:1*
*1 ويوم فرغ موسى من اقامة المسكن ومسحه وقدسه وجميع امتعته والمذبح وجميع امتعته ومسحها وقدّسها*
*2 قرّب رؤساء اسرائيل رؤوس بيوت آبائهم هم رؤساء الاسباط الذين وقفوا على المعدودين.*
*3 اتوا بقرابينهم امام الرب ست عجلات مغطّاة واثني عشر ثورا.لكل رئيسين عجلة ولكل واحد ثور وقدموها امام المسكن.*
*4 فكلم الرب موسى قائلا*
*5 خذها منهم فتكون لعمل خدمة خيمة الاجتماع واعطها للاويين لكل واحد حسب خدمته.*
*6 فاخذ موسى العجلات والثيران واعطاها للاويين.*
*7 اثنتان من العجلات واربعة من الثيران اعطاها لبني جرشون حسب خدمتهم.*
*8 واربع من العجلات وثمانية من الثيران اعطاها لبني مراري حسب خدمتهم بيد ايثامار بن هرون الكاهن.*
*9 واما بنو قهات فلم يعطهم لان خدمة القدس كانت عليهم على الاكتاف كانوا يحملون*
*10 وقرّب الرؤساء لتدشين المذبح يوم مسحه.وقدم الرؤساء قرابينهم امام المذبح.*
*11 فقال الرب لموسى.رئيسا رئيسا في كل يوم يقربون قرابينهم لتدشين المذبح*
*12 والذي قرّب قربانه في اليوم الاول نحشون بن عمّيناداب من سبط يهوذا.*
*13 وقربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*14 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*15 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*16 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*17 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان نحشون بن عمّيناداب*
*18 وفي اليوم الثاني قرّب نثنائيل بن صوغر رئيس يسّاكر*
*19 قرّب  قربانه طبقا واحدا من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة  سبعين شاقلا على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*20 وصحنا واحدا عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوّا بخورا*
*21 وثورا واحدا ابن بقر وكبشا واحدا وخروفا واحدا حوليّا لمحرقة*
*22 وتيسا واحدا من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*23 ولذبيحة السلامة ثورين وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان نثنائيل بن صوغر*
*24 وفي اليوم الثالث رئيس بني زبولون أليآب بن حيلون.*
*25 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*26 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*27 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*28 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*29 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حولية.هذا قربان أليآب بن حيلون*
*30 وفي اليوم الرابع رئيس بني رأوبين أليصور بن شديئور.*
*31 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*32 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*33 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*34 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*35 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان أليصور بن شديئور*
*36 وفي اليوم الخامس رئيس بني شمعون شلوميئيل بن صوريشدّاي.*
*37 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*38 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*39 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*40 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*41 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان شلوميئيل بن صوريشدّاي*
*42 وفي اليوم السادس رئيس بني جاد ألياساف بن دعوئيل.*
*43 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*44 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*45 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*46 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*47 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان ألياساف بن دعوئيل*
*48 وفي اليوم السابع رئيس بني افرايم أليشمع بن عمّيهود.*
*49 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*50 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*51 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*52 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*53 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان اليشمع بن عمّيهود*
*54 وفي اليوم الثامن رئيس بني منسّى جمليئيل بن فدهصور.*
*55 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*56 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*57 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*58 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*59 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان جمليئيل بن فدهصور*
*60 وفي اليوم التاسع رئيس بني بنيامين ابيدن بن جدعوني.*
*61 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*62 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*63 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*64 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*65 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان ابيدن بن جدعوني*
*66 وفي اليوم العاشر رئيس بني دان اخيعزر بن عمّيشدّاي.*
*67 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*68 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*69 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*70 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*71 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان اخيعزر بن عميّشدّاي*
*72 وفي اليوم الحادي عشر رئيس بني اشير فجعيئيل بن عكرن.*
*73 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*74 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*75 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*76 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*77 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان فجعيئيل بن عكرن*
*78 وفي اليوم الثاني عشر رئيس بني نفتالي اخيرع بن عينن.*
*79 قربانه  طبق واحد من فضة وزنه مئة وثلاثون شاقلا ومنضحة واحدة من فضة سبعون شاقلا  على شاقل القدس كلتاهما مملوءتان دقيقا ملتوتا بزيت لتقدمة*
*80 وصحن واحد عشرة شواقل من ذهب مملوء بخورا*
*81 وثور واحد ابن بقر وكبش واحد وخروف واحد حولي لمحرقة*
*82 وتيس واحد من المعز لذبيحة خطية*
*83 ولذبيحة السلامة ثوران وخمسة كباش وخمسة تيوس وخمسة خراف حوليّة.هذا قربان اخيرع بن عينن*
*84 هذا تدشين المذبح يوم مسحه من رؤساء اسرائيل.اطباق فضة اثنا عشر ومناضح فضة اثنتا عشرة وصحون ذهب اثنا عشر*
*85 كل طبق مئة وثلاثون شاقل فضة وكل منضحة سبعون.جميع فضة الآنية الفان واربع مئة على شاقل القدس.*
*86 وصحون الذهب اثنا عشر مملوءة بخورا كل صحن عشرة على شاقل القدس.جميع ذهب الصحون مئة وعشرون شاقلا.*
*87 كل الثيران للمحرقة اثنا عشر ثورا والكباش اثنا عشر والخراف الحوليّة اثنا عشر مع تقدمتها وتيوس المعز اثنا عشر لذبيحة الخطية*
*88 وكل الثيران لذبيحة السلامة اربعة وعشرون ثورا والكباش ستون والتيوس ستون والخراف الحوليّة ستون.هذا تدشين المذبح بعد مسحه*
*89 فلما دخل موسى الى خيمة الاجتماع ليتكلم معه كان يسمع الصوت يكلمه من على الغطاء الذي على تابوت الشهادة من بين الكروبين فكلّمه*

*1 ملوك 8:1*
*1 حينئذ  جمع سليمان شيوخ اسرائيل وكل رؤوس الاسباط رؤساء الآباء من بني اسرائيل  الى الملك سليمان في اورشليم لاصعاد تابوت عهد الرب من مدينة داود.هي صهيون.*
*2 فاجتمع الى الملك سليمان جميع رجال اسرائيل في العيد في شهر ايثانيم.هو الشهر السابع.*
*3 وجاء جميع شيوخ اسرائيل وحمل الكهنة التابوت*
*4 واصعدوا تابوت الرب وخيمة الاجتماع مع جميع آنية القدس التي في الخيمة فاصعدها الكهنة واللاويون.*
*5 والملك سليمان وكل جماعة اسرائيل المجتمعين اليه معه امام التابوت كانوا يذبحون من الغنم والبقر ما لا يحصى ولا يعد من الكثرة.*
*6 وادخل الكهنة تابوت عهد الرب الى مكانه في محراب البيت في قدس الاقداس الى تحت جناحي الكروبين.*
*7 لان الكروبين بسطا اجنحتهما على موضع التابوت وظلل الكروبان التابوت وعصّيه من فوق.*
*8 وجذبوا العصي فتراءت رؤوس العصي من القدس امام المحراب ولم تر خارجا وهي هناك الى هذا اليوم.*
*9 لم يكن في التابوت الا لوحا الحجر اللذان وضعهما موسى هناك في حوريب حين عاهد الرب بني اسرائيل عند خروجهم من ارض مصر.*
*10 وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس ان السحاب ملأ بيت الرب.*
*11 ولميستطع الكهنة ان يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب لان مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب*
*12 حينئذ تكلم سليمان.قال الرب انه يسكن في الضباب.*
*13 اني قد بنيت لك بيت سكنى مكانا لسكناك الى الابد.*
*14 وحوّل الملك وجهه وبارك كل جمهور اسرائيل.وكل جمهور اسرائيل واقف.*
*15 وقال مبارك الرب اله اسرائيل الذي تكلم بفمه الى داود ابي واكمل بيده قائلا*
*16 منذ  يوم اخرجت شعبي اسرائيل من مصر لم اختر مدينة من جميع اسباط اسرائيل لبناء  بيت ليكون اسمي هناك بل انما اخترت داود ليكون على شعبي اسرائيل.*
*17 وكان في قلب داود ابي ان يبني بيتا لاسم الرب اله اسرائيل.*
*18 فقال الرب لداود ابي من اجل انه كان في قلبك ان تبني بيتا لاسمي قد احسنت بكونه في قلبك.*
*19 الا انك انت لا تبني البيت بل ابنك الخارج من صلبك هو يبني البيت لاسمي.*
*20 واقام الرب كلامه الذي تكلم به وقد قمت انا مكان داود ابي وجلست على كرسي اسرائيل كما تكلم الرب وبنيت البيت لاسم الرب اله اسرائيل*
*21 وجعلت هناك مكانا للتابوت الذي فيه عهد الرب الذي قطعه مع آبائنا عند اخراجه اياهم من ارض مصر*
*22 ووقف سليمان امام مذبح الرب تجاه كل جماعة اسرائيل وبسط يديه الى السماء*
*23 وقال.ايها  الرب اله اسرائيل ليس اله مثلك في السماء من فوق ولا على الارض من اسفل  حافظ العهد والرحمة لعبيدك السائرين امامك بكل قلوبهم.*
*24 الذي قد حفظت لعبدك داود ابي ما كلمته به فتكلمت بفمك واكملت بيدك كهذا اليوم.*
*25 والآن ايها الرب اله اسرائيل احفظ لعبدك داود ابي ما كلمته به قائلا لا يعدم لك امامي رجل يجلس على كرسي اسرائيل ان كان بنوك انما يحفظون طرقهم حتى يسيروا امامي كما سرت انت امامي.*
*26 والآن يا اله اسرائيل فليتحقق كلامك الذي كلمت به عبدك داود ابي.*
*27 لانه هل يسكن الله حقا على الارض.هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك فكم بالاقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت.*
*28 فالتفت الى صلاة عبدك والى تضرعه ايها الرب الهي واسمع الصراخ والصلاة التي يصلّيها عبدك امامك اليوم.*
*29 لتكون عيناك مفتوحتين على هذا البيت ليلا ونهارا على الموضع الذي قلت ان اسمي يكون فيه لتسمع الصلاة التي يصليها عبدك في هذا الموضع.*
*30 واسمع تضرع عبدك وشعبك اسرائيل الذين يصلّون في هذا الموضع واسمع انت في موضع سكناك في السماء واذا سمعت فاغفر.*
*31 اذا اخطأ احد الى صاحبه ووضع عليه حلفا ليحلفه وجاء الحلف امام مذبحك في هذا البيت.*
*32 فاسمع انت في السماء واعمل واقض بين عبيدك اذ تحكم على المذنب فتجعل طريقه على راسه وتبرر البار اذ تعطيه حسب بره.*
*33 اذا انكسر شعبك اسرائيل امام العدو لانهم اخطأوا اليك ثم رجعوا اليك واعترفوا باسمك وصلوا وتضرعوا اليك نحو هذا البيت*
*34 فاسمع انت من السماء واغفر خطية شعبك اسرائيل وارجعهم الى الارض التي اعطيتها لآبائهم*
*35 اذا اغلقت السماء ولم يكن مطر لانهم اخطأوا اليك ثم صلّوا في هذا الموضع واعترفوا باسمك ورجعوا عن خطيتهم لانك ضايقتهم*
*36 فاسمع  انت من السماء واغفر خطية عبيدك وشعبك اسرائيل فتعلمهم الطريق الصالح الذي  يسلكون فيه واعط مطرا على ارضك التي اعطيتها لشعبك ميراثا.*
*37 اذا صار في الارض جوع اذا صار وبأ اذا صار لفح او يرقان او جراد جردم او اذا حاصره عدوه في ارض مدنه في كل ضربة وكل مرض*
*38 فكل صلاة وكل تضرع تكون من اي انسان كان من كل شعبك اسرائيل الذين يعرفون كل واحد ضربة قلبه فيبسط يديه نحو هذا البيت*
*39 فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعمل واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك قد عرفت قلوب كل بني البشر.*
*40 لكي يخافوك كل الايام التي يحيون فيها على وجه الارض التي اعطيت لآبائنا.*
*41 وكذلك الاجنبي الذي ليس من شعبك اسرائيل هو وجاء من ارض بعيدة من اجل اسمك.*
*42 لانهم يسمعون باسمك العظيم وبيدك القوية وذراعك الممدودة.فمتى جاء وصلى في هذا البيت*
*43 فاسمع  انت من السماء مكان سكناك وافعل حسب كل ما يدعو به اليك الاجنبي لكي يعلم  كل شعوب الارض اسمك فيخافوك كشعبك اسرائيل ولكي يعلموا انه قد دعي اسمك على  هذا البيت الذي بنيت*
*44 اذا خرج شعبك لمحاربة عدوه في الطريق الذي ترسلهم فيه وصلّوا الى الرب نحو المدينة التي اخترتها والبيت الذي بنيته لاسمك*
*45 فاسمع من السماء صلاتهم وتضرعهم واقضي قضائهم.*
*46 اذا اخطاؤا اليك.لانه ليس انسان لا يخطئ.وغضبت عليهم ودفعتهم امام العدو وسباهم سابوهم الى ارض العدو بعيدة او قريبة.*
*47 فاذا ردّوا الى قلوبهم في الارض التي يسبون اليها ورجعوا وتضرعوا اليك في ارض سبيهم قائلين قد اخطأنا وعوجنا واذنبنا*
*48 ورجعوا  اليك من كل قلوبهم ومن كل انفسهم في ارض اعدائهم الذين سبوهم وصلوا اليك  نحو ارضهم التي اعطيت لآبائهم نحو المدينة التي اخترت والبيت الذي بنيت  لاسمك*
*49 فاسمع في السماء مكان سكناك صلاتهم وتضرعهم واقض قضاءهم*
*50 واغفر لشعبك ما اخطأوا به اليك وجميع ذنوبهم التي اذنبوا بها اليك واعطهم رحمة امام الذين سبوهم فيرحموهم.*
*51 لانهم شعبك وميراثك الذين اخرجت من مصر من وسط كور الحديد.*
*52 لتكون عيناك مفتوحتين نحو تضرع عبدك وتضرع شعبك اسرائيل فتصغي اليهم في كل ما يدعونك.*
*53 لانك انت افرزتهم لك ميراثا من جميع شعوب الارض كما تكلمت عن يد موسى عبدك عند اخراجك آباءنا من مصر يا سيدي الرب*
*54 وكان لما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة الى الرب بكل هذه الصلاة والتضرع انه نهض من امام مذبح الرب من الجثو على ركبتيه ويداه مبسوطتان نحو السماء.*
*55 ووقف وبارك كل جماعة اسرائيل بصوت عال قائلا*
*56 مبارك الرب الذي اعطى راحة لشعبه اسرائيل حسب كل ما تكلم به ولم تسقط كلمة واحدة من كل كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى عبده.*
*57 ليكن الرب الهنا معنا كما كان مع آبائنا فلا يتركنا ولا يرفضنا.*
*58 ليميل بقلوبنا اليه لكي نسير في جميع طرقه ونحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه واحكامه التي اوصى بها آباءنا.*
*59 وليكن كلامي هذا الذي تضرعت به امام الرب قريبا من الرب الهنا نهارا وليلا ليقضي قضاء عبده وقضاء شعبه اسرائيل امر كل يوم في يومه.*
*60 ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله وليس آخر.*
*61 فليكن قلبكم كاملا لدى الرب الهنا اذ تسيرون في فرائضه وتحفظون وصاياه كهذا اليوم*
*62 ثم ان الملك وجميع اسرائيل معه ذبحوا ذبائح امام الرب*
*63 وذبح  سليمان ذبائح السلامة التي ذبحها للرب من البقر اثنين وعشرين الفا ومن  الغنم مئة الف وعشرين الفا فدشن الملك وجميع بني اسرائيل بيت الرب.*
*2 اخبار 7:5*
*5 وذبح الملك سليمان ذبائح من البقر اثنين وعشرين الفا ومن الغنم مئة وعشرين الفا ودشّن الملك وكل الشعب بيت الله.*


*عزرا 6:16*
*16 وبنو اسرائيل الكهنة واللاويون وباقي بني السبي دشنوا بيت الله هذا بفرح.*
*17 وقربوا تدشينا لبيت الله هذا مئة ثور ومئتي كبش واربع مئة خروف واثني عشر تيس معزى ذبيحة خطية عن جميع اسرائيل حسب عدد اسباط اسرائيل.*

*خروج 22:29*
*29 لا تؤخر ملء بيدرك وقطر معصرتك.وابكار بنيك تعطيني.*

*1 صموئيل 1:11*
*11 ونذرت  نذرا وقالت يا رب الجنود ان نظرت نظرا الى مذلة امتك وذكرتني ولم تنس امتك  بل اعطيت امتك زرع بشر فاني اعطيه للرب كل ايام حياته ولا يعلو راسه موسى.*

*لاويين 27:28*
*28 اما كل محرّم يحرمه انسان للرب من كل ما له من الناس والبهائم ومن حقول ملكه فلا يباع ولا يفك.ان كل محرم هو قدس اقداس للرب.*
*متى 15:5*
*5 واما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني.فلا يكرم اباه او امه.*

*2 صموئيل 8:11*
*11 وهذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي قدسه من جميع الشعوب الذين اخضعهم.*

*1 اخبار 18:11*
*11 هذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي اخذه من كل الامم من ادوم ومن موآب ومن بني عمون ومن الفلسطينيين ومن عماليق.*

*2 صموئيل 8:10*
*10 فارسل  توعي يورام ابنه الى الملك داود ليسأل عن سلامته ويباركه لانه حارب هدد  عزر وضربه لان هدد عزر كانت له حروب مع توعي.وكان بيده آنية فضة وآنية ذهب  وآنية نحاس.*
*11 وهذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي قدسه من جميع الشعوب الذين اخضعهم.*

*نحميا 12:27*
*27 وعند  تدشين سور اورشليم طلبوا اللاويين من جميع اماكنهم لياتوا بهم الى اورشليم  لكي يدشنوا بفرح وبحمد وغناء بالصنوج والرباب والعيدان.*

*تثنية 20:5*
*5 ثم يخاطب العرفاء الشعب قائلين من هو الرجل الذي بنى بيتا جديدا ولم يدشنه.ليذهب ويرجع الى بيته لئلا يموت في الحرب فيدشنه رجل آخر.*

*مزامير 30:1*
*1 مزمور اغنية تدشين البيت.لداود‎.‎اعظمك يا رب لانك نشلتني ولم تشمت بي اعدائي‎.*

*دانيال 3:2*
*2 ثم ارسل نبوخذناصّر الملك ليجمع المرازبة والشحن والولاة والقضاة والخزنة والفقهاء والمفتين وكل حكام الولايات ليأتوا لتدشين التمثال الذي نصبه نبوخذناصّر الملك.*
*3 حينئذ  اجتمع المرازبة والشحن والولاة والقضاة والخزنة والفقهاء والمفتون وكل  حكام الولايات لتدشين التمثال الذي نصبه نبوخذناصّر الملك ووقفوا امام  التمثال الذي نصبه نبوخذناصّر.*

*لاويين 27:28*
*28 اما كل محرّم يحرمه انسان للرب من كل ما له من الناس والبهائم ومن حقول ملكه فلا يباع ولا يفك.ان كل محرم هو قدس اقداس للرب.*

*2 ملوك 12:18*
*18 فاخذ  يهواش ملك يهوذا جميع الاقداس التي قدسها يهوشافاط ويهورام واخزيا آباؤه  ملوك يهوذا واقداسه وكل الذهب الموجود في خزائن بيت الرب وبيت الملك  وارسلها الى حزائيل ملك ارام فصعد عن اورشليم.*

*1 ملوك 7:51*
*51 واكمل جميع العمل الذي عمله الملك سليمان لبيت الرب.وادخل سليمان 
*
*اقداس داود ابيه.الفضة والذهب والآنية وجعلها في خزائن بيت الرب*

*2 اخبار 5:1*
*1 وكمل جميع العمل الذي عمله سليمان لبيت الرب وادخل سليمان اقداس داود ابيه.والفضة والذهب وجميع الآنية جعلها في خزائن بيت الله.*

*2 اخبار 31:11*
*11 وأمر حزقيا باعداد مخادع في بيت الرب فاعدّوا.*
*12 وأتوا بالتقدمة والعشر والاقداس بامانة وكان رئيسا عليهم كوننيا اللاوي وشمعي اخوه الثاني*

*1 اخبار 26:20*
*20 واما اللاويون فاخيا على خزائن بيت الله وعلى خزائن الاقداس.*

*1 اخبار 26:26*
*26 شلوميث هذا واخوته كانوا على جميع خزائن الاقداس التي قدسها داود الملك ورؤوس الآباء ورؤساء الالوف والمئات ورؤساء الجيش.*

*2 اخبار 31:12*
*12 وأتوا بالتقدمة والعشر والاقداس بامانة وكان رئيسا عليهم كوننيا اللاوي وشمعي اخوه الثاني*

*2 ملوك 12:4*
*4 وقال  يهوآش للكهنة.جميع فضة الاقداس التي ادخلت الى بيت الرب الفضة الرائجة فضة  كل واحد حسب النفوس المقوّمة كل فضة يخطر ببال انسان ان يدخلها الى بيت  الرب*
*5 ليأخذها الكهنة لانفسهم كل واحد من عند صاحبه وهم يرمّمون ما تهدم من البيت كل ما وجد فيه متهدما.*

*1 اخبار 26:27*
*27 من الحروب ومن الغنائم قدسوا لتشديد بيت الرب.*

*عدد 18:14*
*14 كل محرم في اسرائيل يكون لك.*

*حزقيال 44:29*
*29 يأكلون التقدمة وذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة الاثم وكل محرّم في اسرائيل يكون لهم.*

*2 ملوك 12:17*
*17 حينئذ صعد حزائيل ملك ارام وحارب جتّ واخذها.ثم حول حزائيل وجهه ليصعد الى اورشليم.*
*18 فاخذ  يهواش ملك يهوذا جميع الاقداس التي قدسها يهوشافاط ويهورام واخزيا آباؤه  ملوك يهوذا واقداسه وكل الذهب الموجود في خزائن بيت الرب وبيت الملك  وارسلها الى حزائيل ملك ارام فصعد عن اورشليم.*

*لاويين 27:1*
*1 وكلم الرب موسى قائلا*
*2 كلم بني اسرائيل وقل لهم.اذا افرز انسان نذرا حسب تقويمك نفوسا للرب*
*3 فان كان تقويمك لذكر من ابن عشرين سنة الى ابن ستين سنة يكون تقويمك خمسين شاقل فضة على شاقل المقدس.*
*4 وان كان انثى يكون تقويمك ثلاثين شاقلا.*
*5 وان كان من ابن خمس سنين الى ابن عشرين سنة يكون تقويمك لذكر عشرين شاقلا ولانثى عشرة شواقل.*
*6 وان كان من ابن شهر الى ابن خمس سنين يكون تقويمك لذكر خمسة شواقل فضة ولانثى يكون تقويمك ثلاثة شواقل فضة.*
*7 وان كان من ابن ستين سنة فصاعدا فان كان ذكرا يكون تقويمك خمسة عشر شاقلا.واما للانثى فعشرة شواقل.*
*8 وان كان فقيرا عن تقويمك يوقفه امام الكاهن فيقومه الكاهن.على قدر ما تنال يد الناذر يقوّمه الكاهن*
*9 وان كان بهيمة مّما يقرّبونه قربانا للرب فكل ما يعطي منه للرب يكون قدسا.*
*10 لا يغيّره ولا يبدله جيدا برديء او رديئا بجيد.وان ابدل بهيمة ببهيمة تكون هي وبديلها قدسا.*
*11 وان كان بهيمة نجسة مما لا يقربونه قربانا للرب يوقف البهيمة امام الكاهن*
*12 فيقومها الكاهن جيدة ام رديئة.فحسب تقويمك يا كاهن هكذا يكون.*
*13 فان فكها يزيد خمسها على تقويمك*
*14 واذا قدس انسان بيته قدسا للرب يقومه الكاهن جيدا ام رديئا وكما يقوّمه الكاهن هكذا يقوم.*
*15 فان كان المقدس يفك بيته يزيد خمس فضة تقويمك عليه فيكون له.*
*16 وان قدّس انسان بعض حقل ملكه للرب يكون تقويمك على قدر بذاره.بذار حومر من الشعير بخمسين شاقل فضة.*
*17 ان قدس حقله من سنة اليوبيل فحسب تقويمك يقوم.*
*18 وان قدس حقله بعد سنة اليوبيل يحسب له الكاهن الفضة على قدر السنين الباقية الى سنة اليوبيل فينقّص من تقويمك.*
*19 فان فك الحقل مقدّسه يزيد خمس فضة تقويمك عليه فيجب له.*
*20 لكن ان لم يفك الحقل وبيع الحقل لانسان آخر لا يفك بعد*
*21 بل يكون الحقل عند خروجه في اليوبيل قدسا للرب كالحقل المحرم.للكاهن يكون ملكه*
*22 وان قدّس للرب حقلا من شرائه ليس من حقول ملكه*
*23 يحسب له الكاهن مبلغ تقويمك الى سنة اليوبيل فيعطي تقويمك في ذلك اليوم قدسا للرب.*
*24 وفي سنة اليوبيل يرجع الحقل الى الذي اشتراه منه الى الذي له ملك الارض.*
*25 وكل تقويمك يكون على شاقل المقدس عشرين جيرة يكون الشاقل*
*26 لكن البكر الذي يفرز بكرا للرب من البهائم فلا يقدسه احد.ثورا كان او شاة فهو للرب.*
*27 وان كان من البهائم النجسة يفديه حسب تقويمك ويزيد خمسه عليه.وان لم يفك فيباع حسب تقويمك.*
*28 اما كل محرّم يحرمه انسان للرب من كل ما له من الناس والبهائم ومن حقول ملكه فلا يباع ولا يفك.ان كل محرم هو قدس اقداس للرب.*
*29 كل محرّم يحرّم من الناس لا يفدى.يقتل قتلا*
*30 وكل عشر الارض من حبوب الارض واثمار الشجر فهو للرب.قدس للرب.*
*31 وان فك انسان بعض عشره يزيد خمسه عليه.*
*32 واما كل عشر البقر والغنم فكل ما يعبر تحت العصا يكون العاشر قدسا للرب.*
*33 لا يفحص أجيد هو ام رديء ولا يبدله.وان ابدله يكون هو وبديله قدسا.لا يفك*
*34 هذه هي الوصايا التي اوصى الرب بها موسى الى بني اسرائيل في جبل سيناء*

*مرقس 7:9*
*9 ثم قال لهم حسنا رفضتم وصية الله لتحفظوا تقليدكم.*
*10 لان موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.*
*11 واما انتم فتقولون ان قال انسان لابيه او امه قربان اي هدية هو الذي تنتفع به مني.*
*12 فلا تدعونه في ما بعد يفعل شيئا لابيه او امه.*
*13 مبطلين كلام الله بتقليدكم الذي سلمتموه.وأمورا كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون*

*مزامير 119:38*
*38 ‎أقم لعبدك قولك الذي لمتقيك‎.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الثالوث*




*خروج 20:3*
*3 لا يكن لك آلهة اخرى امامي.*

*تثنية 4:35*
*35 انك قد أريت لتعلم ان الرب هو الاله.ليس آخر سواه.*

*تثنية 4:39*
*39 فاعلم اليوم وردد في قلبك ان الرب هو الاله في السماء من فوق وعلى الارض من اسفل.ليس سواه.*

*تثنية 6:4*
*4 اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.*

*1 صموئيل 2:2*
*2 ليس قدوس مثل الرب.لانه ليس غيرك.وليس صخرة مثل الهنا.*

*2 صموئيل 7:22*
*22 لذلك قد عظمت ايها الرب الاله لانه ليس مثلك وليس اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه بآذاننا.*

*1 ملوك 8:60*
*60 ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله وليس آخر.*


*2 ملوك 19:15*
*15 وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض.*

*نحميا 9:6
**6 انت  هو الرب وحدك.انت صنعت السموات وسماء السموات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما  عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد.*

*مزامير 86:10*
*10 لانك عظيم انت وصانع عجائب.انت الله وحدك*
* 
**اشعياء 44:6*
*6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود.انا الاول وانا الآخر ولا اله غيري.*
*7 ومن مثلي ينادي فليخبر به ويعرضه لي منذ وضعت الشعب القديم.والمستقبلات وما سياتي ليخبروهم بها.*
*8 لا ترتعبوا ولا ترتاعوا.أما اعلمتك منذ القديم واخبرتك.فانتم شهودي هل يوجد اله غيري.ولا صخرة لا اعلم بها.*

*اشعياء 45:22*
*22 التفتوا اليّ واخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله وليس آخر.*

*ارميا 10:10*
*10 اما الرب الاله فحق.هو اله حيّ وملك ابدي.من سخطه ترتعد الارض ولا تطيق الامم غضبه.*

*

**يوئيل 2:27*
*27 وتعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل واني انا الرب الهكم وليس غيري ولا يخزى شعبي الى الابد.*

*زكريا 14:9*
*9 ويكون الرب ملكا على كل الارض.في ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده واسمه وحده.*

*مرقس 12:29*
*29 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.*

*يوحنا 17:3*
*3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.*

*رومية 1:21*
*21 لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي.*
*22 وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء*
*23 وابدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الانسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات.*

*1 كورنثوس 8:4*
*4 فمن جهة اكل ما ذبح للاوثان نعلم ان ليس وثن في العالم وان ليس اله آخر الا واحدا.*
*5 لانه وان وجد ما يسمى آلهة سواء كان في السماء او على الارض كما يوجد آلهة كثيرون وارباب كثيرون.*
*6 لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.*

*

**غلاطية 3:20*
*20 واما الوسيط فلا يكون لواحد.ولكن الله واحد.*

*افسس 4:6*
*6 اله وآب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم.*

*1 تيموثاوس 2:5*
*5 لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح*


*تثنية 32:6*
*6 ألرب تكافئون بهذا يا شعبا غبيا غير حكيم.أليس هو اباك ومقتنيك.هو عملك وانشأك.*

*2 صموئيل 7:14*
*14 انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا.ان تعوج أؤدبه بقضيب الناس وبضربات بني آدم.*

*1 اخبار 29:10*
*10 وبارك داود الرب امام كل الجماعة وقال داود مبارك انت ايها الرب اله اسرائيل ابينا من الازل والى الابد*
* 
**مزامير 89:26*
*26 ‎هو يدعوني ابي انت.الهي وصخرة خلاصي‎.*
* 
**اشعياء 63:16*
*16 فانك انت ابونا وان لم يعرفنا ابراهيم وان لم يدرنا اسرائيل انت يا رب ابونا ولينا منذ الابد اسمك*
* 
**ارميا 3:19*
*19 وانا قلت كيف اضعك بين البنين واعطيك ارضا شهية ميراث مجد امجاد الامم.وقلت تدعينني يا ابي ومن ورائي لا ترجعين*
* 
**

**ملاخي 2:10*
*10 أليس اب واحد لكلنا.أليس اله واحد خلقنا.فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد آبائنا.*

*متى 6:9*
*9 فصلّوا انتم هكذا.ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك.*

*مرقس 11:25*
*25 ومتى وقفتم تصلّون فاغفروا ان كان لكم على احد شيء لكي يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم الذي في السموات زلاتكم.*

*لوقا 12:30*
*30 فان هذه كلها تطلبها امم العالم.واما انتم فابوكم يعلم انكم تحتاجون الى هذه.*

*يوحنا 4:21*
*21 قال لها يسوع يا امرأة صدقيني انه تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا في اورشليم تسجدون للآب.*

*يوحنا 4:23*
*23 ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق.لان الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له.*
*24 الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا.*

*2 كورنثوس 6:18*
*18 واكون لكم ابا وانتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء*
* 
**فيلبي 4:20*
*20 وللّه وابينا المجد الى دهر الداهرين.آمين*
* 
**يعقوب 1:17*
*17 كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند ابي الانوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران.*

*1 يوحنا 2:15*
*15 لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب.*
*16 لان كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم.*

*مزامير 2:1*
*1 لماذا ارتجّت الامم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل‎.*
*2 ‎قام ملوك الارض وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين*
*3 لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما*
*4 الساكن في السموات يضحك.الرب يستهزئ بهم‎.*
*5 ‎حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه ويرجفهم بغيظه‎.*
*6 ‎اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي*
*7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك*
*8 اسألني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك واقاصي الارض ملكا لك‎.*
*9 ‎تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد.مثل اناء خزّاف تكسّرهم*
*10 فالآن يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا.تأدبوا يا قضاة الارض‎.*
*11 ‎اعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة‎.*
* 
**متى 11:27*
*27 كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*متى 25:34*
*34 ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم.*

*مرقس 8:38*
*38 لان من استحى بي وبكلامي في هذا الجيل الفاسق الخاطئ فان ابن الانسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد ابيه مع الملائكة القديسين*
* 
**مرقس 14:36*
*36 وقال يا ابا الآب كل شيء مستطاع لك.فاجز عني هذه الكاس.ولكن ليكن لا ما اريد انا بل ما تريد انت.*

*يوحنا 5:18*
*18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*
*19 فاجاب  يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا  ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.*
*20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.*
*21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.*
*22 لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.*
*23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله*
* 
**يوحنا 5:26*
*26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.*
*27 واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان.*

*

**يوحنا 10:15*
*15 كما ان الآب يعرفني وانا اعرف الآب.وانا اضع نفسي عن الخراف.*

*يوحنا 10:30*
*30 انا والآب واحد*
* 
**يوحنا 17:1*
*1 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا*
* 
**اعمال 2:33*
*33 ‎واذ ارتفع بيمين الله واخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا الذي انتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه‎.*
* 
**رومية 15:6*
*6 لكي تمجدوا الله ابا ربنا يسوع المسيح بنفس واحدة وفم واحد.*

*1 كورنثوس 8:6*
*6 لكن لنا اله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له.ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به.*

*1 كورنثوس 15:24*
*24 وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك للّه الآب متى ابطل كل رياسة وكل سلطان وكل قوة.*

*2 كورنثوس 11:31*
*31 الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو مبارك الى الابد يعلم اني لست اكذب.*

*غلاطية 1:1*
*1 بولس رسول لا من الناس ولابانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات*
*2 وجميع الاخوة الذين معي الى كنائس غلاطية.*
*3 نعمة لكم وسلام من الله الآب ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*4 الذي بذل نفسه لاجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب ارادة الله وابينا*
* 
**افسس 1:2*
*2 نعمة لكم وسلام من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح*
*3 مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح*
* 
**افسس 4:5*
*5 رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة*
*6 اله وآب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم.*

*فيلبي 1:2*
*2 نعمة لكم وسلام من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح*
* 
**1 تسالونيكي 3:11*
*11 والله نفسه ابونا وربنا يسوع المسيح يهدي طريقنا اليكم.*

*1 تسالونيكي 3:13*
*13 لكي يثبّت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة امام الله ابينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه*
* 
**2 تسالونيكي 2:16*
*16 وربنا نفسه يسوع المسيح والله ابونا الذي احبنا واعطانا عزاء ابديا ورجاء صالحا بالنعمة*
* 
* *1 تيموثاوس 1:2*
*2 الى تيموثاوس الابن الصريح في الايمان نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله ابينا والمسيح يسوع ربنا*
* 
**2 تيموثاوس 1:2*
*2 الى تيموثاوس الابن الحبيب.نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب والمسيح يسوع ربنا*
* 
**تيطس 1:4*
*4 الى تيطس الابن الصريح حسب الايمان المشترك نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب والرب يسوع المسيح مخلّصنا*
* 
**فليمون 1:3*
*3 نعمة لكم وسلام من الله ابينا والرب يسوع المسيح*
* 
**1 بطرس 1:2*
*2 بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام*
*3 مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حيّ بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الاموات*
* 
**2 بطرس 1:17*
*17 لانه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدا اذ اقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الاسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي انا سررت به.*

*1 يوحنا 1:3*
*3 الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم ايضا شركة معنا.واما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.*

*1 يوحنا 4:14*
*14 ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد ان الآب قد ارسل الابن مخلّصا للعالم.*

*يهوذا 1:1*
*1 يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح واخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح*
* 
**رؤيا 3:21*
*21 من يغلب فسأعطيه ان يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت انا ايضا وجلست مع ابي في عرشه.*


*ميخا 5:2*
*2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل.*

*يوحنا 8:56*
*56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح.*
*57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد.أفرأيت ابراهيم.*
*58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.*

*يوحنا 17:5*
*5 والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم*
* 
**1 كورنثوس 15:47*
*47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء.*

*فيلبي 2:6*
*6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه*
*7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.*

*كولوسي 1:17*
*17 الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل*
* 
* *1 يوحنا 1:1*
*1 الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة.*

*رؤيا 22:13*
*13 انا الالف والياء.البداية والنهاية.الاول والآخر.*

*رؤيا 22:16*
*16 انا يسوع ارسلت ملاكي لاشهد لكم بهذه الامور عن الكنائس.انا اصل وذرية داود.كوكب الصبح المنير.*


*متى 11:27*
*27 كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*متى 28:18*
*18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.*

*لوقا 20:41*
*41 وقال لهم كيف يقولون ان المسيح ابن داود.*
*42 وداود نفسه يقول في كتاب المزامير قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني*
*43 حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.*
*44 فاذا داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه*
* 
**يوحنا 3:13*
*13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء*
* 
**يوحنا 3:31*
*31 الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع.والذي من الارض هو ارضي ومن الارض يتكلم.الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع.*

*اعمال 10:36*
*36 الكلمة التي ارسلها الى بني اسرائيل يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح.هذا هو رب الكل‎.*
* 
**رومية 14:9*
*9 لانه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش لكي يسود على الاحياء والاموات.*

*افسس 1:20*
*20 الذي عمله في المسيح اذ اقامه من الاموات واجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات*
*21 فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يسمى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل ايضا*
*22 واخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه واياه جعل راسا فوق كل شيء للكنيسة*
* 
**فيلبي 2:9*
*9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم*
*10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض*
* 
**كولوسي 1:15*
*15 الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة.*

*كولوسي 1:17*
*17 الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل*
*18 وهو راس الجسد الكنيسة.الذي هو البداءة بكر من الاموات لكي يكون هو متقدما في كل شيء.*

*عبرانيين 1:4*
*4 صائرا اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما افضل منهم*
*5 لانه لمن من الملائكة قال قط انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك.وايضا انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا.*
*6 وايضا متى ادخل البكر الى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.*

*1 بطرس 3:22*
*22 الذي هو في يمين الله اذ قد مضى الى السماء وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له*
* 
**# Re 1:5 3:14 
**رؤيا 1:5*
*5 ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض.الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه*
* 
**رؤيا 3:14*
*14 واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين.هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الامين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله.*


*يوحنا 1:3*
*3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.*

*كولوسي 1:16*
*16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.*

*عبرانيين 1:2*
*2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين*
* 
**عبرانيين 1:10*
*10 وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك.*


*اشعياء 9:6*
*6 لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.*

*متى 28:18*
*18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.*

*يوحنا 10:17*
*17 لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا.*
*18 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.*

*يوحنا 11:25*
*25 قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا.*

*1 كورنثوس 1:24*
*24 واما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله.*

*فيلبي 3:21*
*21 الذي سيغيّر شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده بحسب عمل استطاعته ان يخضع لنفسه كل شيء*
* 
**كولوسي 2:10*
*10 وانتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان.*

*2 تيموثاوس 1:10*
*10 وانما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وانار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الانجيل*
* 
**عبرانيين 1:3*
*3 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي*
* 
**رؤيا 1:8*
*8 انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء*

*متى 18:20*
*20 لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم*
* 
**متى 28:20*
*20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين*
* 
**افسس 1:23*
*23 التي هي جسده ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل*

*ميخا 5:2*
*2 اما  انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي  الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل.*

*يوحنا 1:1*
*1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.*

*رؤيا 1:8*
*8 انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء*

*
يتبــــع
*


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*متى 11:27*
*27 كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*لوقا 10:22*
*22 والتفت  الى تلاميذه وقال كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف من هو الابن  الا الآب ولا من هو الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*يوحنا 2:24*
*24 لكن يسوع لم يأتمنهم على نفسه لانه كان يعرف الجميع.*
*25 ولانه لم يكن محتاجا ان يشهد احد عن الانسان لانه علم ما كان في الانسان*
* 
* *يوحنا 21:17*
*17 قال  له ثالثة يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبني.فحزن بطرس لانه قال له ثالثة أتحبني  فقال له يا رب انت تعلم كل شيء.انت تعرف اني احبك.قال له يسوع ارع غنمي.*

* 

* *اعمال 1:24*
*24 ‎وصلّوا قائلين ايها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عيّن انت من هذين الاثنين ايا اخترته‎.*
* 
* *كولوسي 2:3*
*3 المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم.*

*رؤيا 2:23*
*23 واولادها اقتلهم بالموت فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله*


*مزامير 102:24*
*24 ‎اقول يا الهي لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي.الى دهر الدهور سنوك‎.*
*25 ‎من قدم اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك‎.*
* 
* *عبرانيين 1:8*
*8 واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.*
*9 احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك.*
*10 وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك.*

*اشعياء 7:14*
*14 ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.*

*اشعياء 9:6*
*6 لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.*

*ملاخي 3:1*
*1 هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرّون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود.*

*متى 1:23*
*23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا*
* 
* *يوحنا 1:1*
*1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.*

*يوحنا 20:28*
*28 اجاب توما وقال له ربي والهي.*

*اعمال 20:28*
*28 ‎احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه‎.*
* 
* *رومية 9:5*
*5 ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين*
* 
* *افسس 5:5*
*5 فانكم تعلمون هذا ان كل زان او نجس او طماع الذي هو عابد للاوثان ليس له ميراث في ملكوت المسيح والله.*

*فيلبي 2:6*
*6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه*
* 
* *كولوسي 2:9*
*9 فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.*

*تيطس 1:3*
*3 وانما اظهر كلمته في اوقاتها الخاصة بالكرازة التي اؤتمنت انا عليها بحسب امر مخلّصنا الله*
* 
* *تيطس 2:13*
*13 منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح*
* 
* *عبرانيين 1:8*
*8 واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.*
*9 احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك.*
*10 وانت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك.*

*مزامير 102:24*
*24 ‎اقول يا الهي لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي.الى دهر الدهور سنوك‎.*
*25 ‎من قدم اسست الارض والسموات هي عمل يديك‎.*
* 
* *2 بطرس 1:1*
*1 سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا والمخلص يسوع المسيح.*

*1 يوحنا 5:20*
*20 ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.*

*رؤيا 17:14*
*14 هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لانه رب الارباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون.*

*رؤيا 19:16*
*16 وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب*

*متى 2:11*
*11 وأتوا الى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم امه.فخروا وسجدوا له.ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرّا.*

*متى 14:33*
*33 والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله*

*متى 15:25*
*25 فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي.*

*لوقا 24:52*
*52 فسجدوا له ورجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم.*

*يوحنا 5:23*
*23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله*
* 
* *اعمال 7:59*
*59 ‎فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي.*
*60 ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية.واذ قال هذا رقد*
* 
* *1 كورنثوس 1:2*
*2 الى  كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس المقدسين في المسيح يسوع المدعوين قديسين مع  جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان لهم ولنا.*

*2 كورنثوس 12:8*
*8 من جهة هذا تضرعت الى الرب ثلاث مرات ان يفارقني.*
*9 فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل.فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح.*

*غلاطية 1:5*
*5 الذي له المجد الى ابد الآبدين.آمين*
* 
* *فيلبي 2:10*
*10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض*
* 
* *1 تسالونيكي 3:11*
*11 والله نفسه ابونا وربنا يسوع المسيح يهدي طريقنا اليكم.*
*12 والرب ينميكم ويزيدكم في المحبة بعضكم لبعض وللجميع كما نحن ايضا لكم*
* 
* *2 تيموثاوس 4:18*
*18 وسينقذني الرب من كل عمل رديء ويخلّصني لملكوته السماوي.الذي له المجد الى دهر الدهور.آمين*
* 
* *عبرانيين 1:6*
*6 وايضا متى ادخل البكر الى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.*

*مزامير 97:7*
*7 يخزى كل عابدي تمثال منحوت المفتخرين بالاصنام.اسجدوا له يا جميع الآلهة‎.*
* 
* *2 بطرس 3:18*
*18 ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح.له المجد الآن والى يوم الدهر آمين*
* 
* *رؤيا 5:13*
*13 وكل  خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الارض وتحت الارض وما على البحر كل ما فيها  سمعتها قائلة.للجالس على العرش وللخروف البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان  الى ابد الآبدين.*

*تكوين 1:2*
*2 وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه.*

*تكوين 6:3*
*3 فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد.لزيغانه هو بشر وتكون ايامه مئة وعشرين سنة.*

*نحميا 9:30*
*30 فاحتملتهم سنين كثيرة واشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد انبيائك فلم يصغوا فدفعتهم ليد شعوب الاراضي.*

*اشعياء 63:10*
*10 ولكنهم تمردوا واحزنوا روح قدسه فتحول لهم عدوا وهو حاربهم.*

*حزقيال 36:27*
*27 واجعل روحي في داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون احكامي وتعملون بها.*
*28 وتسكنون الارض التي اعطيت آباءكم ايّاها وتكونون لي شعبا وانا اكون لكم الها.*

*اعمال 2:16*
*16 ‎بل هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي‎.*
*17 ‎يقول الله ويكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويرى شبابكم رؤى ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما‎.*
* 
** 

* *يوئيل 2:28*
*28 ويكون بعد ذلك اني اسكب روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما ويرى شبابكم رؤى.*

*متى 10:20*
*20 لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم.*

*لوقا 12:12*
*12 لان الروح القدس يعلّمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب ان تقولوه*
* 
* *يوحنا 14:16*
*16 وانا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد.*
*17 روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.*

*يوحنا 15:26*
*26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.*

*اعمال 5:3*
*3 ‎فقال بطرس يا حنانيا لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل‎.*
*4 ‎أليس وهو باق كان يبقى لك.ولما بيع ألم يكن في سلطانك.فما بالك وضعت في قلبك هذا الامر.انت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله‎.*
* 
* *اعمال 28:25*
*25 فانصرفوا وهم غير متفقين بعضهم مع بعض لما قال بولس كلمة واحدة انه حسنا كلم الروح القدس آباءنا باشعياء النبي*
* 
* *رومية 8:14*
*14 لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله.*

*1 كورنثوس 3:16*
*16 أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم.*

*غلاطية 4:6*
*6 ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا ابا الآب.*

*افسس 1:13*
*13 الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس*
* 
* *1 تسالونيكي 4:8*
*8 اذا من يرذل لا يرذل انسانا بل الله الذي اعطانا ايضا روحه القدوس*
* 
* *عبرانيين 2:4*
*4 شاهدا الله معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس حسب ارادته*
* 
* *1 بطرس 1:2*
*2 بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام*

*متى3:16*
*16 فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء.واذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه.*
*17 وصوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت*
* 
* *متى 28:19*
*19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.*

*مرقس 1:10*
*10 وللوقت وهو صاعد من الماء رأى السموات قد انشقت والروح مثل حمامة نازلا عليه.*
*11 وكان صوت من السموات.انت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت*
* 
* *لوقا 3:21*
*21 ولما اعتمد جميع الشعب اعتمد يسوع ايضا.واذ كان يصلّي انفتحت السماء*
*22 ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت*
* 
* *يوحنا 14:26*
*26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم*
* 
* *يوحنا 15:26*
*26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.*

*يوحنا 16:13*
*13 واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.*

*اعمال 13:2*
*2 ‎وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما اليه‎.*
* 
* *اعمال 13:4*
*4 فهذان اذ ارسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا الى سلوكية ومن هناك سافرا في البحر الى قبرس‎.*
* 
* *اعمال 15:28*
*28 ‎لانه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن ان لا نضع عليكم ثقلا اكثر غير هذه الاشياء الواجبة*
* 
* *رومية 8:26*
*26 وكذلك الروح ايضا يعين ضعفاتنا.لاننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلّي لاجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّات لا ينطق بها.*

*1 كورنثوس 12:11*
*11 ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء.*

*نحميا 9:20*
*20 واعطيتهم روحك الصالح لتعليمهم ولم تمنع منّك عن افواههم واعطيتهم ماء لعطشهم*
* 
* *اشعياء 44:3*
*3 لاني اسكب ماء على العطشان وسيولا على اليابسة.اسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك.*

*حزقيال 36:26*
*26 واعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة في داخلكم وانزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم واعطيكم قلب لحم.*
*27 واجعل روحي في داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون احكامي وتعملون بها.*

*حزقيال 37:14*
*14 واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون واجعلكم في ارضكم فتعلمون اني انا الرب تكلمت وافعل يقول الرب*
* 
* *يوئيل 2:28*
*28 ويكون بعد ذلك اني اسكب روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما ويرى شبابكم رؤى.*

*متى 3:11*
*11 انا اعمدكم بماء للتوبة.ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه.هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار.*

*يوحنا 3:5*
*5 اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله.*
*6 المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح.*

*يوحنا 14:26*
*26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم*
* 
* *اعمال 9:31*
*31 واما الكنائس في جميع اليهودية والجليل والسامرة فكان لها سلام وكانت تبنى وتسير في خوف الرب وبتعزية الروح القدس كانت تتكاثر*
* 
* *رومية 8:9*
*9 واما انتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح ان كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم.ولكن ان كان احد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له.*

*رومية 8:11*
*11 وان كان روح الذي اقام يسوع من الاموات ساكنا فيكم فالذي اقام المسيح من الاموات سيحيي اجسادكم المائتة ايضا بروحه الساكن فيكم.*

*رومية 8:14*
*14 لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله.*

*1 كورنثوس 6:11*
*11 وهكذا كان اناس منكم.لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح الهنا*
* 
* *2 كورنثوس 1:22*
*22 الذي ختمنا ايضا واعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا.*

*2 كورنثوس 5:5*
*5 ولكن الذي صنعنا لهذا عينه هو الله الذي اعطانا ايضا عربون الروح.*

*غلاطية 4:6*
*6 ثم بما انكم ابناء ارسل الله روح ابنه الى قلوبكم صارخا يا ابا الآب.*

*غلاطية 5:22*
*22 واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان*
* 
* *افسس 1:13*
*13 الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس*
* 
* *افسس 3:16*
*16 لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده ان تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الانسان الباطن*
* 
* *1 تسالونيكي 1:6*
*6 وانتم صرتم متمثلين بنا وبالرب اذ قبلتم الكلمة في ضيق كثير بفرح الروح القدس*
* 
* *2 تسالونيكي 2:13*
*13 واما  نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الرب  ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق.*

*تيطس 3:5*
*5 لا باعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس*
* 
* *1 بطرس 1:2*
*2 بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام*
* 
* *1 يوحنا 3:24*
*24 ومن يحفظ وصاياه يثبت فيه وهو فيه.وبهذا نعرف انه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي اعطانا*
* 
* *رؤيا 22:17*
*17 والروح والعروس يقولان تعال.ومن يسمع فليقل تعال.ومن يعطش فليأت.ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجانا*

*متى 28:19*
*19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.*

*رومية 8:9*
*9 واما انتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح ان كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم.ولكن ان كان احد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له.*

*رومية 8:14*
*14 لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فاولئك هم ابناء الله.*
*15 اذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية ايضا للخوف بل اخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب.*
*16 الروح نفسه ايضا يشهد لارواحنا اننا اولاد الله.*
*17 فان كنا اولادا فاننا ورثة ايضا ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح.ان كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد ايضا معه*
* 
* *2 كورنثوس 13:14*
*14 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم.آمين*
* 
* *1 بطرس 1:2*
*2 بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورشّ دم يسوع المسيح.لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام*
* 
* *يهوذا 1:20*
*20 واما انتم ايها الاحباء فابنوا انفسكم على ايمانكم الاقدس مصلّين في الروح القدس*
*21 واحفظوا انفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الابدية.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الدم*




*تكوين 9:4*
*4 غير ان لحما بحياته دمه لا تاكلوه.*

*لاويين 17:11*
*11 لان نفس الجسد هي في الدم فانا اعطيتكم اياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم.لان الدم يكفّر عن النفس.*

*لاويين 17:14*
*14 لان نفس كل جسد دمه هو بنفسه.فقلت لبني اسرائيل لا تأكلوا دم جسد ما.لان نفس كل جسد هي دمه.كل من اكله يقطع.*

*
*
*تثنية 12:16*
*16 واما الدم فلا تاكله.على الارض تسفكه كالماء.*

*
*
*2 ملوك 3:22*
*22 وبكروا صباحا والشمس اشرقت على المياه ورأى الموآبيون مقابلهم المياه حمراء كالدم.*

*يوئيل 2:31*
*31 تتحول الشمس الى ظلمة والقمر الى دم قبل ان يجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف.*

*
*
*اعمال 17:26*
*26 ‎وصنع من دم واحد كل امة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الارض وحتم بالاوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم‎.*

*
**تكوين 9:4*
*4 غير ان لحما بحياته دمه لا تاكلوه.*

*
**لاويين 3:17*
*17 فريضة دهرية في اجيالكم في جميع مساكنكم لا تاكلوا شيئا من الشحم ولا من الدم*
* 
**لاويين 17:10*
*10 وكل انسان من بيت اسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يأكل دما اجعل وجهي ضد النفس الآكلة الدم واقطعها من شعبها.*

*لاويين 17:12*
*12 لذلك قلت لبني اسرائيل لا تاكل نفس منكم دما ولا يأكل الغريب النازل في وسطكم دما.*

*
*
*اعمال 15:20*
*20 ‎بل يرسل اليهم ان يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الاصنام والزنى والمخنوق‏ والدم‎.*
* 
**اعمال 15:29*
*29 ان تمتنعوا عما ذبح للاصنام وعن الدم والمخنوق والزنى التي ان حفظتم انفسكم منها فنعمّا تفعلون.كونوا معافين*

*
**1 صموئيل 14:32*
*32 وثار الشعب على الغنيمة فاخذوا غنما وبقرا وعجولا وذبحوا على الارض واكل الشعب على الدم.*
*33 فاخبروا شاول قائلين هوذا الشعب يخطئ الى الرب بأكله على الدم.فقال قد غدرتم.دحرجوا اليّ الآن حجرا كبيرا.*

*حزقيال 33:25*
*25 لذلك قل لهم.هكذا قال السيد الرب.تأكلون بالدم وترفعون اعينكم الى اصنامكم وتسفكون الدم.أفترثون الارض.*

*لاويين 17:13*
*13 وكل انسان من بني اسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يصطاد صيدا وحشا او طائرا يؤكل يسفك دمه ويغطيه بالتراب.*

*تثنية 12:16*
*16 واما الدم فلا تاكله.على الارض تسفكه كالماء.*

*تثنية 12:24*
*24 لا تاكله.على الارض تسفكه كالماء.*

*
*
*ايوب 39:30*
*30 فراخه تحسو الدم وحيثما تكن القتلى فهناك هو*

*
*
*عدد 23:24*
*24 هوذا شعب يقوم كلبوة ويرتفع كأسد.لا ينام حتى يأكل فريسة ويشرب دم قتلى*
* 
**مزامير 68:23*
*23 لكي تصبغ رجلك بالدم.ألسن كلابك من الاعداء نصيبهم‎.*

*تكوين 9:5*
*5 واطلب انا دمكم لانفسكم فقط.من يد كل حيوان اطلبه.ومن يد الانسان اطلب نفس الانسان.من يد الانسان اخيه.*

*
*
*امثال 6:16*
*16 هذه الستة يبغضها الرب وسبعة هي مكرهة نفسه.*
*17 عيون متعالية لسان كاذب ايد سافكة دما بريئا*

*مزامير 106:38*
*38 واهرقوا دما زكيا دم بنيهم وبناتهم الذين ذبحوهم لاصنام كنعان وتدنست الارض بالدماء*

*اشعياء 59:3*
*3 لان ايديكم قد تنجست بالدم واصابعكم بالاثم.شفاهكم تكلمت بالكذب ولسانكم يلهج بالشر.*

*ارميا 22:17*
*17 لان عينيك وقلبك ليست الا على خطفك وعلى الدم الزكي لتسفكه وعلى الاغتصاب والظلم لتعملهما.*

*حزقيال 22:4*
*4 قد اثمت بدمك الذي سفكت ونجّست نفسك باصنامك التي عملت وقرّبت ايامك وبلغت سنيك فلذلك جعلتك عارا للامم وسخرة لجميع الاراضي.*

*تكوين 9:6*
*6 سافك دم الانسان بالانسان يسفك دمه.لان الله على صورته عمل الانسان.*

*تثنية 21:1*
*1 اذا وجد قتيل في الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك لتمتلكها واقعا في الحقل لا يعلم من قتله*
*2 يخرج شيوخك وقضاتك ويقيسون الى المدن التي حول القتيل.*
*3 فالمدينة القربى من القتيل ياخذ شيوخ تلك المدينة عجلة من البقر لم يحرث عليها لم تجرّ بالنير*
*4 وينحدر شيوخ تلك المدينة بالعجلة الى واد دائم السيلان لم يحرث فيه ولم يزرع ويكسرون عنق العجلة في الوادي.*
*5 ثم يتقدم الكهنة بنو لاوي.لانه اياهم اختار الرب الهك ليخدموه ويباركوا باسم الرب وحسب قولهم تكون كل خصومة وكل ضربة.*
*6 ويغسل جميع شيوخ تلك المدينة القريبين من القتيل ايديهم على العجلة المكسورة العنق في الوادي*
*7 ويصرّحون ويقولون ايدينا لم تسفك هذا الدم واعيننا لم تبصر.*
*8 اغفر لشعبك اسرائيل الذي فديت يا رب ولا تجعل دم بري في وسط شعبك اسرائيل.فيغفر لهم الدم.*
*9 فتنزع الدم البري من وسطك اذا عملت الصالح في عيني الرب*

*متى 27:6*
*6 فاخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها في الخزانة لانها ثمن دم.*

*
**خروج 30:10*
*10 ويصنع  هرون كفّارة على قرونه مرة في السنة.من دم ذبيحة الخطية التي للكفّارة مرة  في السنة يصنع كفّارة عليه في اجيالكم.قدس اقداس هو للرب*
* 
**لاويين 17:11*
*11 لان نفس الجسد هي في الدم فانا اعطيتكم اياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم.لان الدم يكفّر عن النفس.*

*
**عبرانيين 9:13*
*13 لانه ان كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يقدس الى طهارة الجسد*
* 
**عبرانيين 9:19*
*19 لان موسى بعدما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس اخذ دم العجول والتيوس مع ماء وصوفا قرمزيا وزوفا ورشّ الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب*
*20 قائلا هذا هو دم العهد الذي اوصاكم الله به.*
*21 والمسكن ايضا وجميع آنية الخدمة رشها كذلك بالدم.*
*22 وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة*

*
*
*خروج 29:12*
*12 وتأخذ من دم الثور وتجعله على قرون المذبح باصبعك.وسائر الدم تصبّه الى اسفل المذبح.*

*لاويين 4:7*
*7 ويجعل  الكاهن من الدم على قرون مذبح البخور العطر الذي في خيمة الاجتماع امام  الرب.وسائر دم الثور يصبّه الى اسفل مذبح المحرقة الذي لدى باب خيمة  الاجتماع.*

*خروج 23:18*
*18 لا تذبح على خمير دم ذبيحتي.ولا يبيت شحم عيدي الى الغد.*

*خروج 34:25*
*25 لا تذبح على خمير دم ذبيحتي.ولا تبت الى الغد ذبيحة عيد الفصح.*

*عبرانيين 10:4*
*4 لانه لا يمكن ان دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا.*

*مزامير 16:4*
*4 ‎تكثر اوجاعهم الذين اسرعوا وراء آخر.لا اسكب سكائبهم من دم‎.‎ولا اذكر اسماءهم بشفتي‎.*

*خروج 4:30*
*30 فتكلم هرون بجميع الكلام الذي كلم الرب موسى به وصنع الآيات امام عيون الشعب.*

*خروج 7:17*
*17 هكذا يقول الرب بهذا تعرف اني انا الرب.ها انا اضرب بالعصا التي في يدي على الماء الذي في النهر فيتحول دما.*
*18 ويموت السمك الذي في النهر وينتن النهر.فيعاف المصريون ان يشربوا ماء النهر*
*19 ثم  قال الرب لموسى قل لهرون خذ عصاك ومد يدك على مياه المصريين على انهارهم  وعلى سواقيهم وعلى آجامهم وعلى كل مجتمعات مياههم لتصير دما.فيكون دم في كل  ارض مصر في الاخشاب وفي الاحجار.*
*20 ففعل  هكذا موسى وهرون كما امر الرب.رفع العصا وضرب الماء الذي في النهر امام  عيني فرعون وامام عيون عبيده.فتحول كل الماء الذي في النهر دما.*
*21 ومات السمك الذي في النهر وأنتن النهر.فلم يقدر المصريون ان يشربوا ماء من النهر.وكان الدم في كل ارض مصر.*

*مزامير 58:10*
*10 ‎يفرح الصدّيق اذ راى النقمة.يغسل خطواته بدم الشرير‎.*
* 
**مزامير 68:23*
*23 لكي تصبغ رجلك بالدم.ألسن كلابك من الاعداء نصيبهم‎.*

*حبقوق 2:12*
*12 ويل للباني مدينة بالدماء وللمؤسس قرية بالاثم.*

*حزقيال 35:6*
*6 لذلك حيّ انا يقول السيد الرب اني اهيّئك للدم والدم يتبعك.اذ لم تكره الدم فالدم يتبعك.*

*لاويين 20:9*
*9 كل انسان سبّ اباه او امه فانه يقتل.قد سبّ اباه او امه.دمه عليه.*

*2 صموئيل 1:16*
*16 فقال له داود دمك على راسك لان فمك شهد عليك قائلا انا قتلت مسيح الرب*
* 
**حزقيال 18:13*
*13 واعطى بالربا واخذ المرابحة أفيحيا.لا يحيا.قد عمل كل هذه الرجاسات فموتا يموت.دمه يكون على نفسه*

*حزقيال 16:38*
*38 واحكم عليك احكام الفاسقات السافكات الدم واجعلك دم السخط والغيرة.*

*رؤيا 16:6*
*6 لانهم سفكوا دم قديسين وانبياء فأعطيتهم دما ليشربوا.لانهم مستحقون.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحارس*




*متى 27:65*
*65 فقال لهم بيلاطس عندكم حراس.اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون.*
*66 فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا الحجر*

*نحميا 7:3*
*3 وقلت  لهما لا تفتح ابواب اورشليم حتى تحمى الشمس وما داموا وقوفا فليغلقوا  المصاريع ويقفلوها.وأقيم حراسات من سكان اورشليم كل واحد على حراسته وكل  واحد مقابل بيته.*

*2 ملوك 9:17*
*17 وكان  الرقيب واقفا على البرج في يزرعيل فرأى جماعة ياهو عند اقباله فقال اني  ارى جماعة.فقال يهورام خذ فارسا وارسله للقائهم فيقول أسلام.*

*اشعياء 21:5*
*5 يرتبون المائدة يحرسون الحراسة ياكلون يشربون قوموا ايها الرؤساء امسحوا المجن*

*اشعياء 62:6*
*6 على اسوارك يا اورشليم اقمت حراسا لا يسكتون كل النهار وكل الليل على الدوام.يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا*

*مزامير 127:1*
*1 ترنيمة المصاعد.لسليمان‎.‎ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون.ان لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحارس‎.*

*2 ملوك 11:6*
*6 والثلث على باب سور والثلث على الباب وراء السعاة فتحرسون حراسة البيت للصدّ.*

*نشيد الانشاد 3:3*
*3 وجدني الحرس الطائف في المدينة فقلت أرأيتم من تحبه نفسي.*

*نشيد الانشاد 5:7*
*7 وجدني الحرس الطائف في المدينة.ضربوني جرحوني.حفظة الاسوار رفعوا ازاري عني.*

*ارميا 51:12*
*12 على اسوار بابل ارفعوا الراية.شددوا الحراسة.اقيموا الحراس.اعدوا الكمين لان الرب قد قصد وايضا فعل ما تكلم به على سكان بابل.*

*نحميا 4:9*
*9 فصلّينا الى الهنا واقمنا حراسا ضدهم نهارا وليلا بسببهم.*

*اشعياء 21:8*
*8 ثم صرخ كأسد ايها السيد انا قائم على المرصد دائما في النهار وانا واقف على المحرس كل الليالي.*


*2 صموئيل 18:24*
*24 وكان داود جالسا بين البابين وطلع الرقيب الى سطح الباب الى السور ورفع عينيه ونظر واذا برجل يجري وحده.*
*25 فنادى الرقيب واخبر الملك.فقال الملك ان كان وحده ففي فمه بشارة.وكان يسعى ويقرب.*
*26 ثم رأى الرقيب رجلا آخر يجري.فنادى الرقيب البواب وقال هوذا رجل يجري وحده.فقال الملك وهذا ايضا مبشّر.*
*27 وقال الرقيب اني ارى جري الاول كجري اخيمعص بن صادوق.فقال الملك هذا رجل صالح ويأتي ببشارة صالحة.*

*2 ملوك 9:18*
*18 فذهب  راكب الفرس للقائه وقال هكذا يقول الملك أسلام.فقال ياهو ما لك وللسلام.در  الى ورائي.فاخبر الرقيب قائلا قد وصل الرسول اليهم ولم يرجع.*
*19 فارسل راكب فرس ثانيا.فلما وصل اليهم قال هكذا يقول الملك أسلام.فقال ياهو ما لك وللسلام.در الى ورائي.*
*20 فاخبر الرقيب قائلا قد وصل اليهم ولم يرجع.والسّوق كسوق ياهو بن نمشي لانه يسوق بجنون.*

*اشعياء 21:6*
*6 لانه هكذا قال لي السيد.اذهب اقم الحارس.ليخبر بما يرى.*
*7 فرأى ركابا ازواج فرسان.ركاب حمير.ركاب جمال.فاصغى اصغاء شديدا*
* 
*اشعياء 21:9
9 وهوذا ركاب من الرجال.ازواج من الفرسان.فاجاب وقال سقطت سقطت بابل وجميع تماثيل آلهتها المنحوتة كسرها الى الارض.



حزقيال 33:2
2 يا ابن آدم كلم بني شعبك وقل لهم.اذا جلبت السيف على ارض فان اخذ شعب الارض رجلا من بينهم وجعلوه رقيبا لهم
3 فاذا رأى السيف مقبلا على الارض نفخ في البوق وحذّر الشعب

مزامير 127:1
1 ترنيمة المصاعد.لسليمان‎.‎ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون.ان لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحارس‎.

نحميا 7:3
3 وقلت  لهما لا تفتح ابواب اورشليم حتى تحمى الشمس وما داموا وقوفا فليغلقوا  المصاريع ويقفلوها.وأقيم حراسات من سكان اورشليم كل واحد على حراسته وكل  واحد مقابل بيته.

متى 28:13
13 قائلين.قولوا ان تلاميذه أتوا ليلا وسرقوه ونحن نيام.
14 واذا سمع ذلك عند الوالي فنحن نستعطفه ونجعلكم مطمئنين.

حزقيال 33:6
6 فان  رأى الرقيب السيف مقبلا ولم ينفخ في البوق ولم يتحذّر الشعب فجاء السيف  واخذ نفسا منهم فهو قد أخذ بذنبه اما دمه فمن يد الرقيب اطلبه

*اشعياء 21:11*
*11 وحي من جهة دومة.صرخ اليّ صارخ من سعير يا حارس ما من الليل.يا حارس ما من الليل.*

*اشعياء 5:28*
*28 الذين سهامهم مسنونة وجميع قسيهم ممدودة.حوافر خيلهم تحسب كالصوان وبكراتهم كالزوبعة.*

*اشعياء 62:6*
*6 على اسوارك يا اورشليم اقمت حراسا لا يسكتون كل النهار وكل الليل على الدوام.يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا*
* 
*حزقيال 3:17
17 يا ابن آدم قد جعلتك رقيبا لبيت اسرائيل.فاسمع الكلمة من فمي وانذرهم من قبلي.

عبرانيين 13:17
17 اطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لانهم يسهرون لاجل نفوسكم كانهم سوف يعطون حسابا لكي يفعلوا ذلك بفرح لا آنين لان هذا غير نافع لكم

اشعياء 56:10
10 مراقبوه عمي كلهم.لا يعرفون.كلهم كلاب بكم لا تقدر ان تنبح.حالمون مضطجعون محبو النوم.

مزامير 130:5
5 ‎انتظرتك يا رب انتظرت نفسي وبكلامه رجوت‎.
6 ‎نفسي تنتظر الرب اكثر من المراقبين الصبح اكثر من المراقبين الصبح‎.


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحرية*



*
لوقا  4: 18 روح الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري  القلوب لانادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في الحرية

رومية 8: 21 لان الخليقة نفسها ايضا ستعتق من عبودية الفساد الى حرية مجد اولاد الله 

2 كورنثوس 3: 17 واما الرب فهو الروح وحيث روح الرب هناك حرية

غلاطية 5: 1 فاثبتوا اذا في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ولا ترتبكوا ايضا بنير عبودية 

غلاطية 5: 13 فانكم انما دعيتم للحرية ايها الاخوة. غير انه لا تصيّروا الحرية فرصة للجسد بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضا 

يعقوب 1: 25 ولكن من اطّلع على الناموس الكامل ناموس الحرية وثبت وصار ليس سامعا ناسيا بل عاملا بالكلمة فهذا يكون مغبوطا في عمله 

يعقوب 2: 12 هكذا تكلموا وهكذا افعلوا كعتيدين ان تحاكموا بناموس الحرية

1 بطرس 2: 16 كاحرار وليس كالذين الحرية عندهم سترة للشر بل كعبيد الله 

2 بطرس 2: 19 واعدين اياهم بالحرية وهم انفسهم عبيد الفساد. لان ما انغلب منه احد فهو له مستعبد ايضا 

 1 كورنثوس 10: 29 اقول الضمير. ليس ضميرك انت بل ضمير الآخر. لانه لماذا يحكم في حريتي من ضمير آخر 

غلاطية 2: 4 ولكن بسبب الاخوة الكذبة المدخلين خفية الذين دخلوا اختلاسا ليتجسسوا حريتنا التي لنا في المسيح كي يستعبدونا 

 1 كورنثوس 7: 22 لان من دعي في الرب وهو عبد فهو عتيق الرب. كذلك ايضا الحرّ المدعو هو عبد للمسيح

اشعياء 58: 6 أليس هذا صوما اختاره حل قيود الشر. فك عقد النير واطلاق المسحوقين احرارا وقطع كل نير 

ارميا 34: 11 ولكنهم عادوا بعد ذلك فارجعوا العبيد والاماء الذين اطلقوهم احرارا واخضعوهم عبيدا واماء 

ارميا 34: 16 ثم عدتم ودنستم اسمي وارجعتم كل واحد عبده وكل واحد امته الذين اطلقتموهم احرارا لانفسهم واخضعتموهم ليكونوا لكم عبيدا واماء 

متى 17: 26 قال له بطرس من الاجانب. قال له يسوع فاذا البنون احرار

يوحنا 8: 33 اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم ولم نستعبد لاحد قط. كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا

يوحنا 8: 36 فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا

رومية 6: 20 لانكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم احرارا من البر 

1 كورنثوس 12: 13 لاننا جميعنا بروح واحد ايضا اعتمدنا الى جسد واحد يهودا كنا ام يونانيين عبيدا ام احرارا وجميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا 

اشعياء  61: 1 روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب  منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق 
 
لوقا  4: 18 روح الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري  القلوب لانادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في الحرية  
 
يوحنا 8: 32 وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم 

يوحنا 8: 33 اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم ولم نستعبد لاحد قط. كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا 
 
يوحنا 8: 34 اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية 
 
يوحنا 8: 35 والعبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد. اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد 
 
يوحنا 8: 36 فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا 
 
رومية 6: 18 واذ أعتقتم من الخطية صرتم عبيدا للبر 
 
رومية 6: 22 واما الآن اذ أعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيدا لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة ابدية
 
اشعياء  61: 1 روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب  منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق 
 
لوقا  4 : 18 روح الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري  القلوب لانادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في الحرية  
 
يوحنا 8: 32 وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم 
 
يوحنا 8: 33 اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم ولم نستعبد لاحد قط. كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا 
 
يوحنا 8: 34 اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية 
 
يوحنا 8: 35 والعبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد. اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد 
 
يوحنا 8: 36 فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا 
 
* *رومية 6: 18 واذ أعتقتم من الخطية صرتم عبيدا للبر *


----------



## besm alslib (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحصاد*

*

**ايوب 24:6*
*6 في الحقل يحصدون علفهم ويعللون كرم الشرير.*
*
*
*لاويين 23:10*
*10 كلم بني اسرائيل وقل لهم.متى جئتم الى الارض التي انا اعطيكم وحصدتم حصيدها تاتون بحزمة اول حصيدكم الى الكاهن.*

*تثنية 16:9*
*9 سبعة اسابيع تحسب لك من ابتداء المنجل في الزرع تبتدئ ان تحسب سبعة اسابيع.*

*مرقس 4:29*
*29 واما متى ادرك الثمر فللوقت يرسل المنجل لان الحصاد قد حضر*

*راعوث 2:8*
*8 فقال بوعز لراعوث ألا تسمعين يا بنتي.لا تذهبي لتلتقطي في حقل آخر وايضا لا تبرحي من ههنا بل هنا لازمي فتياتي.*
*9 عيناك على الحقل الذي يحصدون واذهبي وراءهم.ألم اوص الغلمان ان لا يمسّوك.واذا عطشت فاذهبي الى الآنية واشربي مما استقاه الغلمان.*
*
**لاويين 19:9*
*9 وعندما تحصدون حصيد ارضكم لا تكمل زوايا حقلك في الحصاد.ولقاط حصيدك لا تلتقط.*

*لاويين 23:22*
*22 وعندما تحصدون حصيد ارضكم لا تكمل زوايا حقلك في حصادك ولقاط حصيدك لا تلتقط.للمسكين والغريب تتركه.انا الرب الهكم*

*لاويين 25:5*
*5 زرّيع حصيدك لا تحصد وعنب كرمك المحول لا تقطف.سنة عطلة تكون للارض.*

*لاويين 25:11*
*11 يوبيلا تكون لكم السنة الخمسون لا تزرعوا ولا تحصدوا زرّيعها ولا تقطفوا كرمها المحول.*
*
**تثنية 23:25*
*25 اذا دخلت زرع صاحبك فاقطف سنابل بيدك ولكن منجلا لا ترفع على زرع صاحبك*

*مزامير 129:7*
*7 ‎الذي لا يملأ الحاصد كفه منه ولا المحزم حضنه‎.*

*اشعياء 17:5*
*5 ويكون كجمع الحصادين الزرع وذراعه تحصد السنابل ويكون كمن يلقط سنابل في وادي رفايم.*

*تكوين 37:7*
*7 فها نحن حازمون حزما في الحقل.واذا حزمتي قامت وانتصبت فاحتاطت حزمكم وسجدت لحزمتي.*

*مزامير 129:7*
*7 ‎الذي لا يملأ الحاصد كفه منه ولا المحزم حضنه‎.*

*راعوث 2:5*
*5 فقال بوعز لغلامه الموكل على الحصادين لمن هذه الفتاة.*
*6 فاجاب الغلام الموكل على الحصادين وقال هي فتاة موآبية قد رجعت مع نعمي من بلاد موآب*

*راعوث 2:4*
*4 واذا ببوعز قد جاء من بيت لحم وقال للحصادين الرب معكم.فقالوا له يباركك الرب.*
*2 ملوك 4:18*
*18 وكبر الولد.وفي ذات يوم خرج الى ابيه الى الحصادين.*

*راعوث 2:14*
*14 فقال  لها بوعز عند وقت الاكل تقدمي الى ههنا وكلي من الخبز واغمسي لقمتك في  الخل.فجلست بجانب الحصادين فناولها فريكا فأكلت وشبعت وفضل عنها.*

*يوحنا 4:36*
*36 والحاصد يأخذ اجرة ويجمع ثمرا للحياة الابدية لكي يفرح الزارع والحاصد معا.*
*
*
*يعقوب 5:4*
*4 هوذا اجرة الفعلة الذين حصدوا حقولكم المبخوسة منكم تصرخ وصياح الحصادين قد دخل الى أذني رب الجنود.*

*مزامير 126:5*
*5 ‎الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج‎.*
*6 ‎الذاهب ذهابا بالبكاء حاملا مبذر الزرع مجيئا يجيء بالترنم حاملا حزمه*

*ميخا 6:15*
*15 انت تزرع ولا تحصد.انت تدوس زيتونا ولا تدهن بزيت وسلافة ولا تشرب خمرا.*

*ارميا 12:13*
*13 زرعوا حنطة وحصدوا شوكا.اعيوا ولم ينتفعوا بل خزوا من غلاتكم من حمو غضب الرب*

*ايوب 4:8*
*8 كما قد رايت ان الحارثين اثما والزارعين شقاوة يحصدونها.*

*امثال 22:8*
*8 الزارع اثما يحصد بليّة وعصا سخطه تفنى.*

*هوشع 8:7*
*7 انهم يزرعون الريح ويحصدون الزوبعة.زرع ليس له غلّة لا يصنع دقيقا.وان صنع فالغرباء تبتلعه.*

*غلاطية 6:8*
*8 لان من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا.ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة ابدية.*

*هوشع 10:12*
*12 ازرعوا لانفسكم بالبر.احصدوا بحسب الصلاح احرثوا لانفسكم حرثا فانه وقت لطلب الرب حتى يأتي ويعلّمكم البر.*
*
*
*غلاطية 6:8*
*8 لان من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فسادا.ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة ابدية.*
*9 فلا نفشل في عمل الخير لاننا سنحصد في وقته ان كنا لا نكل.*

*1 كورنثوس 9:11*
*11 ان كنا نحن قد زرعنا لكم الروحيات أفعظيم ان حصدنا منكم الجسديات.*

*يوحنا 4:38*
*38 انا ارسلتكم لتحصدوا ما لم تتعبوا فيه.آخرون تعبوا وانتم قد دخلتم على تعبهم*

*رؤيا 14:14*
*14 ثم نظرت واذا سحابة بيضاء وعلى السحابة جالس شبه ابن انسان له على راسه اكليل من ذهب وفي يده منجل حاد.*
*15 وخرج ملاك آخر من الهيكل يصرخ بصوت عظيم الى الجالس على السحابة ارسل منجلك واحصد لانه قد جاءت الساعة للحصاد اذ قد يبس حصيد الارض.*
*16 فالقى الجالس على السحابة منجله على الارض فحصدت الارض*

*متى 13:30*
*30 دعوهما  ينميان كلاهما معا الى الحصاد.وفي وقت الحصاد اقول للحصادين اجمعوا اولا  الزوان واحزموه حزما ليحرق.واما الحنطة فاجمعوها الى مخزني*

*متى 13:39*
*39 والعدو الذي زرعه هو ابليس.والحصاد هو انقضاء العالم.والحصادون هم الملائكة.*
*40 فكما يجمع الزوان ويحرق بالنار هكذا يكون في انقضاء هذا العالم.*
*41 يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الاثم.*
*42 ويطرحونهم في اتون النار.هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان.*
*43 حينئذ يضيء الابرار كالشمس في ملكوت ابيهم.من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*
*

*


----------



## besm alslib (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحق*





*تثنية 32:4*
*4 هو الصخر الكامل صنيعه.ان جميع سبله عدل.اله امانة لا جور فيه صديق وعادل هو*
* 
**مزامير 31:15*
*15 ‎في يدك آجالي.نجني من يد اعدائي ومن الذين يطردونني‎.*

*يوحنا 14:6*
*6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.*

*يوحنا 7:18*
*18 من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه.واما من يطلب مجد الذي ارسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم.*

*يوحنا 1:14*
*14 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.*

*يوحنا 8:45*
*45 واما انا فلأني اقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي.*


*
**يوحنا 14:17*
*17 روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يقبله لانه لا يراه ولا يعرفه.واما انتم فتعرفونه لانه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.*

*
*
*يوحنا 16:13*
*13 واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.*

*
*
*دانيال 10:21*
*21 ولكني اخبرك بالمرسوم في كتاب الحق.ولا احد يتمسك معي على هؤلاء الا ميخائيل رئيسكم*
* 
**يوحنا 17:17*
*17 قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق.*

*ارميا 5:3*
*3 يا رب أليست عيناك على الحق.ضربتهم فلم يتوجعوا.افنيتهم وابوا قبول التأديب.صلّبوا وجوههم اكثر من الصخر.ابوا الرجوع.*

*
*
*مزامير 96:13*
*13 امام الرب لانه جاء.جاء ليدين الارض.يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بامانته*
* 
**رومية 2:2*
*2 ونحن نعلم ان دينونة الله هي حسب الحق على الذين يفعلون مثل هذه.*

*
*
*يوحنا 4:24*
*24 الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا.*

*مزامير 145:18*
*18 ‎الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه الذين يدعونه بالحق‎.*

*
*
*يشوع 24:14*
*14 فالآن اخشوا الرب واعبدوه بكمال وامانة وانزعوا الآلهة الذين عبدهم آباؤكم في عبر النهر وفي مصر واعبدوا الرب.*

*1 صموئيل 12:24*
*24 انما اتقوا الرب واعبدوه بالامانة من كل قلوبكم بل انظروا فعله الذي عظّمه معكم.*

*
*
*1 ملوك 2:4*
*4 لكي  يقيم الرب كلامه الذي تكلم به عني قائلا اذا حفظ بنوك طريقهم وسلكوا امامي  بالامانة من كل قلوبهم وكل انفسهم قال لا يعدم لك رجل عن كرسي اسرائيل.*

*2 ملوك 20:3*
*3 آه يا رب اذكر كيف سرت امامك بالامانة وبقلب سليم وفعلت الحسن في عينيك.وبكى حزقيا بكاء عظيما.*

*1 كورنثوس 5:8*
*8 اذا لنعيد ليس بخميرة عتيقة ولا بخميرة الشر والخبث بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق*

*امثال 23:23*
*23 اقتن الحق ولا تبعه والحكمة والادب والفهم.*

*1 كورنثوس 13:6*
*6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق*

*زكريا 8:16*
*16 هذه هي الأمور التي تفعلونها.ليكلم كل انسان قريبه بالحق.اقضوا بالحق وقضاء السلام في ابوابكم.*

*افسس 4:25*
*25 لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه.لاننا بعضنا اعضاء البعض.*

*فيلبي 4:8*
*8 اخيرا  ايها الاخوة كل ما هو حق كل ما هو جليل كل ما هو عادل كل ما هو طاهر كل ما  هو مسرّ كل ما صيته حسن ان كانت فضيلة وان كان مدح ففي هذه افتكروا.*

*امثال 3:3*
*3 لا تدع الرحمة والحق يتركانك.تقلدهما على عنقك.اكتبهما على لوح قلبك*

*مزامير 51:6*
*6 ها قد سررت بالحق في الباطن ففي السريرة تعرّفني حكمة‎.*

*افسس 5:9*
*9 لان ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق.*

*2 كورنثوس 12:6*
*6 فاني ان اردت ان افتخر لا اكون غبيا لاني اقول الحق.ولكني اتحاشى لئلا يظن احد من جهتي فوق ما يراني او يسمع مني.*

*غلاطية 4:16*
*16 أفقد صرت اذا عدوا لكم لاني اصدق لكم.*

*1 تيموثاوس 2:7*
*7 التي جعلت انا لها كارزا ورسولا.الحق اقول في المسيح ولا اكذب.معلّما للامم في الايمان والحق*

*
*
*2 كورنثوس 4:2*
*2 بل قد رفضنا خفايا الخزي غير سالكين في مكر ولا غاشين كلمة الله بل باظهار الحق مادحين انفسنا لدى ضمير كل انسان قدام الله.*

*2 كورنثوس 6:7*
*7 في كلام الحق في قوة الله بسلاح البر لليمين ولليسار*
*8 بمجد وهوان بصيت رديء وصيت حسن.كمضلين ونحن صادقون*
* 
**2 كورنثوس 7:14*
*14 فاني ان كنت افتخرت شيئا لديه من جهتكم لم أخجل بل كما كلمناكم بكل شيء بالصدق كذلك افتخارنا ايضا لدى تيطس صار صادقا.*

*خروج 18:21*
*21 وانت تنظر من جميع الشعب ذوي قدرة خائفين الله امناء مبغضين الرشوة وتقيمهم عليهم رؤساء الوف ورؤساء مئات ورؤساء خماسين ورؤساء عشرات*

*
**امثال 20:28*
*28 الرحمة والحق يحفظان الملك وكرسيه يسند بالرحمة.*

*
*
*امثال 12:17*
*17 من يتفوه بالحق يظهر العدل والشاهد الكاذب يظهر غشا.*

*امثال 12:19*
*19 شفة الصدّيق تثبت الى الابد ولسان الكذب انما هو الى طرفة العين.*

*امثال 12:22*
*22 كراهة الرب شفتا كذب.اما العاملون بالصدق فرضاه*

*هوشع 4:1*
*1 اسمعوا قول الرب يا بني اسرائيل.ان للرب محاكمة مع سكان الارض لانه لا امانة ولا احسان ولا معرفة الله في الارض.*

*ارميا 9:5*
*5 ويختل الانسان صاحبه ولا يتكلمون بالحق.علّموا السنتهم التكلم بالكذب وتعبوا في الافتراء.*

*اشعياء 59:14*
*14 وقد ارتد الحق الى الوراء والعدل يقف بعيدا.لان الصدق سقط في الشارع والاستقامة لا تستطيع الدخول.*
*15 وصار الصدق معدوما والحائد عن الشر يسلب.فرأى الرب وساء في عينيه انه ليس عدل*

*اشعياء 59:4*
*4 ليس من يدعو بالعدل وليس من يحاكم بالحق.يتكلون على الباطل ويتكلمون بالكذب.قد حبلوا بتعب وولدوا اثما.*

*ارميا 9:3*
*3 يمدون ألسنتهم كقسيهم للكذب.لا للحق قووا في الارض.لانهم خرجوا من شر الى شر واياي لم يعرفوا يقول الرب.*

*
*
*ارميا 9:5*
*5 ويختل الانسان صاحبه ولا يتكلمون بالحق.علّموا السنتهم التكلم بالكذب وتعبوا في الافتراء.*

*ارميا 9:9*
*9 أفما اعاقبهم على هذه يقول الرب ام لا تنتقم نفسي من امة كهذه*
* 
**هوشع 4:1*
*1 اسمعوا قول الرب يا بني اسرائيل.ان للرب محاكمة مع سكان الارض لانه لا امانة ولا احسان ولا معرفة الله في الارض.*

*يوحنا 1:17*
*17 لان الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا.*

*يوحنا 18:37*
*37 فقال  له بيلاطس أفانت اذا ملك.اجاب يسوع انت تقول اني ملك.لهذا قد ولدت انا  ولهذا قد أتيت الى العالم لاشهد للحق.كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي.*

*رومية 9:1*
*1 اقول الصدق في المسيح.لا اكذب وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس*
* 
**1 تيموثاوس 2:7*
*7 التي جعلت انا لها كارزا ورسولا.الحق اقول في المسيح ولا اكذب.معلّما للامم في الايمان والحق*

*يوحنا 5:33*
*33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق.*

*تيطس 1:1*
*1 بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح لاجل ايمان مختاري الله ومعرفة الحق الذي هو حسب التقوى*

*يوحنا 17:17*
*17 قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق.*

*يوحنا 17:19*
*19 ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق*

*1 بطرس 1:22*
*22 طهّروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة.*

*افسس 6:14*
*14 فاثبتوا ممنطقين احقاءكم بالحق ولابسين درع البر*

*
*
*ارميا 33:6*
*6 هانذا اضع عليها رفادة وعلاجا واشفيهم واعلن لهم كثرة السلام والامانة.*

*
**2 يوحنا 1:2*
*2 من اجل الحق الذي يثبت فينا وسيكون معنا الى الابد.*

*
**2 تيموثاوس 2:25*
*25 مؤدبا بالوداعة المقاومين عسى ان يعطيهم الله توبة لمعرفة الحق*

*
*
*2 تسالونيكي 2:12*
*12 لكي يدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سروا بالاثم*
*13 واما  نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الرب  ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق.*

*1 تيموثاوس 4:3*
*3 مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين ان يمتنع عن اطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق.*

*
*
*رومية 2:8*
*8 واما الذين هم من اهل التحزب ولا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للاثم فسخط وغضب*
* 
**غلاطية 3:1*
*1 ايها الغلاطيون الاغبياء من رقاكم حتى لا تذعنوا للحق انتم الذين امام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوبا.*

*
*
*2 تسالونيكي 2:10*
*10 وبكل خديعة الاثم في الهالكين لانهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا.*

*
**2 كورنثوس 4:2*
*2 بل قد رفضنا خفايا الخزي غير سالكين في مكر ولا غاشين كلمة الله بل باظهار الحق مادحين انفسنا لدى ضمير كل انسان قدام الله.*


*2 تيموثاوس 2:15*
*15 اجتهد ان تقيم نفسك للّه مزكّى عاملا لا يخزى مفصّلا كلمة الحق بالاستقامة.*

*
*
*2 تيموثاوس 4:4*
*4 فيصرفون مسامعهم عن الحق وينحرفون الى الخرافات.*

*2 تيموثاوس 3:8*
*8 وكما قاوم ينّيس ويمبريس موسى كذلك هؤلاء ايضا يقاومون الحق.اناس فاسدة اذهانهم ومن جهة الايمان مرفوضون.*

*1 تيموثاوس 6:5*
*5 ومنازعات اناس فاسدي الذهن وعادمي الحق يظنون ان التقوى تجارة.تجنب مثل هؤلاء.*

*
*
*1 تيموثاوس 3:15*
*15 ولكن ان كنت ابطىء فلكي تعلم كيف يجب ان تتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي عمود الحق وقاعدته.*

*يوحنا 8:44*
*44 انتم  من اب هو ابليس وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا.ذاك كان قتالا للناس من  البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق.متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما  له لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب.*


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحكمه*

*
*
*
*
*ايوب 11: 6 ويعلن لك خفيّات الحكمة انها مضاعفة الفهم فتعلم ان الله يغرمك باقل من اثمك *
* 
**ايوب 12: 2 صحيح انكم انتم شعب ومعكم تموت الحكمة*
* 
**ايوب 12: 13 عنده الحكمة والقدرة. له المشورة والفطنة *
* 
**ايوب 15: 8 هل تنصّت في مجلس الله او قصرت الحكمة على نفسك *
* 
**ايوب 28: 12 اما الحكمة فمن اين توجد واين هو مكان الفهم *
* 
**ايوب 28: 18 لا يذكر المرجان او البلور وتحصيل الحكمة خير من اللآلئ *
* 
**ايوب 28: 20 فمن اين تأتي الحكمة واين هو مكان الفهم *
* 
**ايوب 28: 28 وقال للانسان هوذا مخافة الرب هي الحكمة والحيدان عن الشر هو الفهم *
* 
**ايوب 33: 33 والا فاستمع انت لي. انصت فاعلمك الحكمة*
* 
**ايوب 39: 17 لان الله قد انساها الحكمة ولم يقسم لها فهما *
* 
**مزامير 111: 10 راس الحكمة مخافة الرب. فطنة جيدة لكل عامليها. تسبيحه قائم الى الابد *
* 
**امثال 1: 7 مخافة الرب راس المعرفة. اما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والادب *
* 
**امثال 1: 20 الحكمة تنادي في الخارج. في الشوارع تعطي صوتها *
* 
**امثال 2: 2 حتى تميل اذنك الى الحكمة وتعطّف قلبك على الفهم *
* 
**امثال 2: 10 اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك ولذّت المعرفة لنفسك *
* 
**امثال 3: 13 طوبى للانسان الذي يجد الحكمة وللرجل الذي ينال الفهم *
* 
**امثال 4: 5 اقتن الحكمة. اقتن الفهم. لا تنس ولا تعرض عن كلمات فمي *
* 
**امثال 4: 7 الحكمة هي الراس. فاقتن الحكمة وبكل مقتناك اقتن الفهم *
* 
**امثال 4: 11 اريتك طريق الحكمة. هديتك سبل الاستقامة *
* 
**امثال 8: 1 ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي والفهم ألا يعطي صوته *
* 
**امثال 8: 11 لان الحكمة خير من اللآلئ وكل الجواهر لا تساويها *
* 
**امثال 8: 12 انا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء واجد معرفة التدابير *
* 
**امثال 9: 1 الحكمة بنت بيتها. نحتت اعمدتها السبعة *
* 
**امثال 9: 10 بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب ومعرفة القدوس فهم *
* 
**امثال 10: 23 فعل الرذيلة عند الجاهل كالضحك. اما الحكمة فلذي فهم *
* 
**امثال 10: 31 فم الصدّيق ينبت الحكمة. اما لسان الاكاذيب فيقطع *
* 
**امثال 14: 6 المستهزئ يطلب الحكمة ولا يجدها. والمعرفة هينة للفهيم *
* 
**امثال 14: 33 في قلب الفهيم تستقر الحكمة وما في داخل الجهال يعرف *
* 
**امثال 16: 16 قنية الحكمة كم هي خير من الذهب وقنية الفهم تختار على الفضة *
* 
الفهم
 
**ايوب 11: 12 اما الرجل ففارغ عديم الفهم وكجحش الفراء يولد الانسان *
* 
**ايوب 26: 3 كيف اشرت على من لا حكمة له واظهرت الفهم بكثرة *
* 
**امثال 1: 2 لمعرفة حكمة وأدب لادراك اقوال الفهم*
* 
**امثال 2: 3 ان دعوت المعرفة ورفعت صوتك الى الفهم*
* 
**امثال 4: 1 اسمعوا ايها البنون تأديب الاب واصغوا لاجل معرفة الفهم*
* 
**امثال 7: 4 قل للحكمة انت اختي وادع الفهم ذا قرابة *
* 
**امثال 7: 7 فرايت بين الجهال لاحظت بين البنين غلاما عديم الفهم*
* 
**امثال 8: 14 لي المشورة والرأي. انا الفهم. لي القدرة *
* 
**امثال 9: 4 من هو جاهل فليمل الى هنا. والناقص الفهم قالت له *
* 
**امثال 9: 6 اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا وسيروا في طريق الفهم*
* 
**امثال 9: 16 من هو جاهل فليمل الى هنا. والناقص الفهم تقول له *
* 
**امثال 10: 13 في شفتي العاقل توجد حكمة. والعصا لظهر الناقص الفهم*
* 
**امثال 10: 21 شفتا الصدّيق تهديان كثيرين. اما الاغبياء فيموتون من نقص الفهم*
* 
**امثال 11: 12 المحتقر صاحبه هو ناقص الفهم. اما ذو الفهم فيسكت *
* 
**امثال 12: 11 من يشتغل بحقله يشبع خبزا. اما تابع البطّالين فهو عديم الفهم*
* 
**امثال 14: 29 بطيء الغضب كثير الفهم. وقصير الروح معلي الحمق *
* 
**امثال 15: 21 الحماقة فرح لناقص الفهم. اما ذو الفهم فيقوّم سلوكه *
* 
**امثال 17: 18 الانسان الناقص الفهم يصفق كفا ويضمن صاحبه ضمانا *
* 
**امثال 17: 27 ذو المعرفة يبقي كلامه وذو الفهم وقور الروح *
* 
**امثال 24: 30 عبرت بحقل الكسلان وبكرم الرجل الناقص الفهم*
* 
**امثال 28: 16 رئيس ناقص الفهم وكثير المظالم. مبغض الرشوة تطول ايامه *
* 
**اشعياء 28: 29 هذا ايضا خرج من قبل رب الجنود. عجيب الرأي عظيم الفهم*
* 
**اشعياء 40: 14 من استشاره فافهمه وعلمه في طريق الحق وعلمه معرفة وعرفه سبيل الفهم*
* 
**اشعياء 56: 11 والكلاب شرهة لا تعرف الشبع. وهم رعاة لا يعرفون الفهم. التفتوا جميعا الى طرقهم كل واحد الى الربح عن اقصى *
* 
**ارميا 5: 21 اسمع هذا ايها الشعب الجاهل والعديم الفهم الذين لهم اعين ولا يبصرون. لهم آذان ولا يسمعون *
* 
**دانيال 9: 22 وفهمني وتكلم معي وقال يا دانيال اني خرجت الآن لاعلمك الفهم*
* 
**مرقس 12: 33 ومحبته من كل القلب ومن كل الفهم ومن كل النفس ومن كل القدرة ومحبة القريب كالنفس هي افضل من جميع المحرقات والذبائح *
* 
**كولوسي 2: 2 لكي تتعزى قلوبهم مقترنة في المحبة لكل غنى يقين الفهم لمعرفة سرّ الله الآب والمسيح *

*2 بطرس 3: 16 كما في الرسائل كلها ايضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الامور. التي فيها اشياء عسرة الفهم يحرّفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب ايضا لهلاك انفسهم *
 * 
*


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحياة الروحية*


*

مزامير 36:9
9 ‎لان عندك ينبوع الحياة.بنورك نرى نورا‎.
كولوسي 2:13
13 واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا.

يوحنا 5:21
21 لانه كما ان الآب يقيم الاموات ويحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحيي من يشاء.
يوحنا 5:25
25 الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
يوحنا 6:33
33 لان خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم.
يوحنا 6:51
51 انا  هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى  الابد.والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم
52 فخاصم اليهود بعضهم بعضا قائلين كيف يقدر هذا ان يعطينا جسده لناكل.
53 فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الانسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم.
يوحنا 14:6
6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي.
1 يوحنا 4:9
9 بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيدالى العالم لكي نحيا به.

حزقيال 37:14
14 واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون واجعلكم في ارضكم فتعلمون اني انا الرب تكلمت وافعل يقول الرب
رومية 8:9
9 واما انتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح ان كان روح الله ساكنا فيكم.ولكن ان كان احد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له.
10 وان كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية واما الروح فحياة بسبب البر.
11 وان كان روح الذي اقام يسوع من الاموات ساكنا فيكم فالذي اقام المسيح من الاموات سيحيي اجسادكم المائتة ايضا بروحه الساكن فيكم.
12 فاذا ايها الاخوة نحن مديونون ليس للجسد لنعيش حسب الجسد.
13 لانه ان عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون.ولكن ان كنتم بالروح تميتون اعمال الجسد فستحيون.

اشعياء 55:3
3 اميلوا آذانكم وهلموا اليّ.اسمعوا فتحيا انفسكم واقطع لكم عهدا ابديا مراحم داود الصادقة.
2 كورنثوس 3:6
6 الذي جعلنا كفاة لان نكون خدام عهد جديد.لا الحرف بل الروح.لان الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحيي.
1 بطرس 4:6
6 فانه لاجل هذا بشر الموتى ايضا لكي يدانوا حسب الناس بالجسد ولكن ليحيوا حسب الله بالروح

كولوسي 3:3
3 لانكم قد متم وحياتكم مستترة مع المسيح في الله.

امثال 14:27
27 مخافة الرب ينبوع حياة للحيدان عن اشراك الموت.
امثال 19:23
23 مخافة الرب للحياة.يبيت شبعان لا يتعهده شر.


رومية 8:6
6 لان اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام.

يوحنا 6:57
57 كما ارسلني الآب الحي وانا حيّ بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي.
1 كورنثوس 10:3
3 وجميعهم اكلوا طعاما واحدا روحيا
4 وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا.لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح.

غلاطية 2:20
20 مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ.فما احياهالآن في الجسد فانما احياه في الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لاجلي

تثنية 8:3
3 فاذلّك  واجاعك واطعمك المنّ الذي لم تكن تعرفه ولا عرفه آبائك لكي يعلّمك انه ليس  بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل ما يخرج من فم الرب يحيا الانسان.
متى 4:4
4 فاجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.

مزامير 69:32
32 ‎يرى ذلك الودعاء فيفرحون وتحيا قلوبكم يا طالبي الله‎.

يوحنا 3:3
3 اجاب يسوع وقال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله.
4 قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الانسان ان يولد وهو شيخ.ألعله يقدر ان يدخل بطن امه ثانية ويولد.
5 اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله.
6 المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح.
7 لا تتعجب اني قلت لك ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق.
8 الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من اين تأتي ولا الى اين تذهب.هكذا كل من ولد من الروح

لوقا 10:21
21 وفي  تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض لانك  اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء واعلنتها للاطفال.نعم ايها الآب لان هكذا  صارت المسرة امامك.
1 كورنثوس 3:1
1 وانا ايها الاخوة لم استطع ان اكلمكم كروحيين بل كجسديين كاطفال في المسيح.
2 سقيتكم لبنا لا طعاما لانكم لم تكونوا بعد تستطيعون بل الآن ايضا لا تستطيعون
1 يوحنا 2:12
12 اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه

1 يوحنا 2:13
13 اكتب  اليكم ايها الآباء لانكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء.اكتب اليكم ايها الاحداث  لانكم قد غلبتم الشرير.اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانكم قد عرفتم الآب.
14 كتبت اليكم ايها الآباء لانكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء.كتبت اليكم ايها الاحداث لانكم اقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير.

افسس 4:13
13 الى ان ننتهي جميعنا الى وحدانية الايمان ومعرفة ابن الله.الى انسان كامل.الى قياس قامة ملء المسيح.
1 يوحنا 2:13
13 اكتب  اليكم ايها الآباء لانكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء.اكتب اليكم ايها الاحداث  لانكم قد غلبتم الشرير.اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانكم قد عرفتم الآب.
14 كتبت اليكم ايها الآباء لانكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء.كتبت اليكم ايها الاحداث لانكم اقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير.

رومية 6:11
11 كذلك انتم ايضا احسبوا انفسكم امواتا عن الخطية ولكن احياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا.
غلاطية 2:19
19 لاني مت بالناموس للناموس لاحيا للّه.

رومية 6:4
4 فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الاموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن ايضا في جدة الحياة.

غلاطية 5:25
25 ان كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك ايضا بحسب الروح.

مزامير 85:6
6 ‎ألا تعود انت فتحيينا فيفرح بك شعبك‎.
هوشع 6:2
2 يحيينا بعد يومين.في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه.

1 يوحنا 3:14
14 نحن نعلم اننا قد انتقلنا من الموت الى الحياة لاننا نحب الاخوة.من لا يحب اخاه يبق في الموت.

افسس 2:1
1 وانتم اذ كنتم امواتا بالذنوب والخطايا
افسس 2:5
5 ونحن اموات بالخطايا احيانا مع المسيح.بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون.
كولوسي 2:13
13 واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا.

رومية 12:1
1 فاطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة برأفة الله ان تقدموا اجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية.
1 كورنثوس 14:15
15 فما هو اذا.اصلّي بالروح واصلّي بالذهن ايضا.ارتل بالروح وارتل بالذهن ايضا.

مزامير 119:175
175 ‎لتحي نفسي وتسبحك واحكامك لتعنّي‎.

افسس 4:15
15 بل صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء الى ذاك الذي هو الراس المسيح
1 بطرس 2:2
2 وكاطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش لكي تنموا به

مزامير 119:25
25 د ـ لصقت بالتراب نفسي فاحيني حسب كلمتك‎.
مزامير 143:11
11 ‎من اجل اسمك يا رب تحييني.بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسي‎.

افسس 4:18
18 اذ هم مظلمو الفكر ومتجنبون عن حياة الله لسبب الجهل الذي فيهم بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم.

1 تيموثاوس 5:6
6 واما المتنعمة فقد ماتت وهي حية.

يهوذا 1:12
12 هؤلاء  صخور في ولائمكم المحبية صانعين ولائم معا بلا خوف راعين انفسهم.غيوم بلا  ماء تحملها الرياح اشجار خريفية بلا ثمر ميتة مضاعفا مقتلعة.
رؤيا 3:1
1 واكتب  الى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس.هذا يقوله الذي له سبعة ارواح الله  والسبعة الكواكب.انا عارف اعمالك ان لك اسما انك حيّ وانت ميت.

حزقيال 37:9
9 فقال لي تنبأ للروح تنبأ يا ابن آدم وقل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب هلم يا روح من الرياح الاربع وهبّ على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا‎.
10 فتنبأت كما امرني فدخل فيهم الروح فحيوا وقاموا على اقدامهم جيش عظيم جدا جدا
لوقا 15:24
24 لان ابني هذا كان ميتا فعاش وكان ضالا فوجد.فابتدأوا يفرحون.*


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الختان*

*
تكوين 17:9**
9 وقال الله لابراهيم واما انت فتحفظ عهدي.انت ونسلك من بعدك في اجيالهم.
10 هذا هو عهدي الذي تحفظونه بيني وبينكم وبين نسلك من بعدك.يختن منكم كل ذكر.


تكوين 17:11
11 فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم.فيكون علامة عهد بيني وبينكم.

خروج 4:25
25 فاخذت صفّورة صوّانة وقطعت غرلة ابنها ومسّت رجليه.فقالت انك عريس دم لي.

لاويين 12:3
3 وفي اليوم الثامن يختن لحم غرلته
 
يوحنا 7:22
22 لهذا اعطاكم موسى الختان.ليس انه من موسى بل من الآباء.ففي السبت تختنون الانسان.

اعمال 7:8
8 ‎واعطاه عهد الختان وهكذا ولد اسحق وختنه في اليوم الثامن.واسحق ولد يعقوب ويعقوب ولد رؤساء الآباء الاثني عشر‎.


افسس 2:11
11 لذلك اذكروا انكم انتم الامم قبلا في الجسد المدعوين غرلة من المدعو ختانا مصنوعا باليد في الجسد


فيلبي 3:2
2 انظروا الكلاب انظروا فعلة الشر انظروا القطع.

خروج 4:26
26 فانفكّ عنه.حينئذ قالت عريس دم من اجل الختان
 
يشوع 5:8
8 وكان بعدما انتهى جميع الشعب من الاختتان انهم اقاموا في اماكنهم في المحلّة حتى برئوا.

رومية 4:9
9 أفهذا التطويب هو على الختان فقط ام على الغرلة ايضا.لاننا نقول انه حسب لابراهيم الايمان برا.

رومية 4:13
13 فانه ليس بالناموس كان الوعد لابراهيم او لنسله ان يكون وارثا للعالم بل ببر الايمان.

تكوين 17:11
11 فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم.فيكون علامة عهد بيني وبينكم.

رومية 4:11
11 واخذ علامة الختان ختما لبر الايمان الذي كان في الغرلة ليكون ابا لجميع الذين يؤمنون وهم في الغرلة كي يحسب لهم ايضا البر.


غلاطية 5:3
3 لكن اشهد ايضا لكل انسان مختتن انه ملتزم ان يعمل بكل الناموس.

رومية 2:28
28 لان اليهودي في الظاهر ليس هو يهوديا ولا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختانا

رومية 2:29
29 بل اليهودي في الخفاء هو اليهودي.وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان.الذي مدحه ليس من الناس بل من الله

خروج 12:48
48 واذا نزل عندك نزيل وصنع فصحا للرب فليختن منه كل ذكر ثم يتقدم ليصنعه.فيكون كمولود الارض.واما كل اغلف فلا ياكل منه.

حزقيال 44:7
7 بادخالكم  ابناء الغريب الغلف القلوب الغلف اللحم ليكونوا في مقدسي فينجسوا بيتي  بتقريبكم خبزي الشحم والدم.فنقضوا عهدي فوق كل رجاساتكم.

تكوين 17:12
12 ابن ثمانية ايام يختن منكم كل ذكر في اجيالكم.وليد البيت والمبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك.
13 يختن ختانا وليد بيتك والمبتاع بفضتك.فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا ابديا.

تكوين 17:12
12 ابن ثمانية ايام يختن منكم كل ذكر في اجيالكم.وليد البيت والمبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك.

لاويين 12:3
3 وفي اليوم الثامن يختن لحم غرلته

يوحنا 7:22
22 لهذا اعطاكم موسى الختان.ليس انه من موسى بل من الآباء.ففي السبت تختنون الانسان.
23 فان كان الانسان يقبل الختان في السبت لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى أفتسخطون عليّ لاني شفيت انسانا كله في السبت.

خروج 4:25
25 فاخذت صفّورة صوّانة وقطعت غرلة ابنها ومسّت رجليه.فقالت انك عريس دم لي.

يشوع 5:3
3 فصنع يشوع سكاكين من صوّان وختن بني اسرائيل في تل القلف.

تكوين 17:23
23 فاخذ  ابراهيم اسماعيل ابنه وجميع ولدان بيته وجميع المبتاعين بفضته كل ذكر من  اهل بيت ابراهيم وختن لحم غرلتهم في ذلك اليوم عينه كما كلمه الله.

خروج 4:25
25 فاخذت صفّورة صوّانة وقطعت غرلة ابنها ومسّت رجليه.فقالت انك عريس دم لي.

يشوع 5:3
3 فصنع يشوع سكاكين من صوّان وختن بني اسرائيل في تل القلف.

لوقا 1:58
58 وسمع جيرانها واقرباؤها ان الرب عظّم رحمته لها ففرحوا معها.
59 وفي اليوم الثامن جاءوا ليختنوا الصبي وسموه باسم ابيه زكريا.
60 فاجابت امه وقالت لا بل يسمى يوحنا.
61 فقالوا لها ليس احد في عشيرتك تسمى بهذا الاسم.


تكوين 21:3
3 ودعا ابراهيم اسم ابنه المولود له الذي ولدته له سارة اسحق.
4 وختن ابراهيم اسحق ابنه وهو ابن ثمانية ايام كما امره الله.

لوقا 1:59
59 وفي اليوم الثامن جاءوا ليختنوا الصبي وسموه باسم ابيه زكريا.

لوقا 2:21
21 ولما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع كما تسمى من الملاك قبل ان حبل به في البطن


تكوين 17:24
24 وكان ابراهيم ابن تسع وتسعين سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته.
25 وكان اسماعيل ابنه ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته.
26 في ذلك اليوم عينه ختن ابراهيم واسماعيل ابنه.
27 وكل رجال بيته ولدان البيت والمبتاعين بالفضة من ابن الغريب ختنوا معه

يشوع 5:5
5 لان جميع الشعب الذين خرجوا كانوا مختونين.واما جميع الشعب الذين ولدوا في القفر على الطريق بخروجهم من مصر فلم يختنوا.

يشوع 5:2
2 في ذلك الوقت قال الرب ليشوع اصنع لنفسك سكاكين من صوّان وعد فاختن بني اسرائيل ثانية.

يشوع 5:7
7 واما بنوهم فاقامهم مكانهم.فاياهم ختن يشوع لانهم كانوا قلفا اذ لم يختنوهم في الطريق.

تكوين 17:14
14 واما الذكر الاغلف الذي لا يختن في لحم غرلته فتقطع تلك النفس من شعبها.انه قد نكث عهدي
 
خروج 4:24
24 وحدث في الطريق في المنزل ان الرب التقاه وطلب ان يقتله.

خروج 4:26
26 فانفكّ عنه.حينئذ قالت عريس دم من اجل الختان

رومية 3:30
30 لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان.

غلاطية 5:6
6 لانه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة بل الايمان العامل بالمحبة.

رومية 2:25
25 فان الختان ينفع ان عملت بالناموس.ولكن ان كنت متعديا الناموس فقد صار ختانك غرلة.

1 كورنثوس 7:19
19 ليس الختان شيئا وليست الغرلة شيئا بل حفظ وصايا الله.

اعمال 10:45
45 ‎فاندهش المؤمنون الذين من اهل الختان كل من جاء مع بطرس لان موهبة الروح القدس قد انسكبت على الامم ايضا‎.
 
غلاطية 2:9
9 فاذ علم بالنعمة المعطاة لي يعقوب وصفا ويوحنا المعتبرون انهم اعمدة اعطوني وبرنابا يمين الشركة لنكون نحن للامم واما هم فللختان.

تكوين 34:14
14 فقالوا لهما لا نستطيع ان نفعل هذا الامر ان نعطي اختنا لرجل اغلف.لانه عار لنا.

قضاة 14:3
3 فقال  له ابوه وامه أليس في بنات اخوتك وفي كل شعبي امرأة حتى انك ذاهب لتأخذ  امرأة من الفلسطينيين الغلف.فقال شمشون لابيه اياها خذ لي لانها حسنت في  عينيّ.

اعمال 10:28
28 ‎فقال  لهم انتم تعلمون كيف هو محرم على رجل يهودي ان يلتصق باحد اجنبي او يأتي  اليه.واما انا فقد أراني الله ان لا اقول عن انسان ما انه دنس او نجس‎.
 
اعمال 11:3
3 قائلين انك دخلت الى رجال ذوي غلفة واكلت معهم‎.
 
غلاطية 2:12
12 لانه قبلما أتى قوم من عند يعقوب كان يأكل مع الامم ولكن لما أتوا كان يؤخر ويفرز نفسه خائفا من الذين هممن الختان.

1 صموئيل 14:6
6 فقال يوناثان للغلام حامل سلاحه تعال نعبر الى صف هؤلاء الغلف لعل الله يعمل معنا لانه ليس للرب مانع عن ان يخلص بالكثير او بالقليل.

1 صموئيل 17:26
26 فكلم  داود الرجال الواقفين معه قائلا ماذا يفعل للرجل الذي يقتل ذلك الفلسطيني  ويزيل العار عن اسرائيل.لانه من هو هذا الفلسطيني الاغلف حتى يعيّر صفوف  الله الحي.

متى 15:26
26 فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب.
27 فقالت نعم ياسيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.

افسس 2:11
11 لذلك اذكروا انكم انتم الامم قبلا في الجسد المدعوين غرلة من المدعو ختانا مصنوعا باليد في الجسد
 
افسس 2:15
15 اي العداوة.مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما

1 صموئيل 18:25
25 فقال  شاول هكذا تقولون لداود.ليست مسرّة الملك بالمهر بل بمئة غلفة من  الفلسطينيين للانتقام من اعداء الملك.وكان شاول يتفكر ان يوقع داودبيد الفلسطينيين.
26 فاخبر عبيده داود بهذا الكلام فحسن الكلام في عيني داود ان يصاهر الملك.ولم تكمل الايام
27 حتى  قام داود وذهب هو ورجاله وقتل من الفلسطينيين مئتي رجل واتىداود بغلفهم  فاكملوها للملك لمصاهرة الملك.فاعطاه شاول ميكال ابنته امرأة.

2 صموئيل 3:14
14 وارسل داود رسلا الى ايشبوشث بن شاول يقول اعطني امرأتي ميكال التي خطبتها لنفسي بمئة غلفة من الفلسطينيين.

افسس 2:11
11 لذلك اذكروا انكم انتم الامم قبلا في الجسد المدعوين غرلة من المدعو ختانا مصنوعا باليد في الجسد
 
افسس 2:15
15 اي العداوة.مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما
 
كولوسي 3:11
11 حيث ليس يوناني ويهودي ختان وغرلة بربري وسكيثي عبد حر بل المسيح الكل وفي الكل

اعمال 16:3
3 ‎فاراد بولس ان يخرج هذا معه فاخذه وختنه من اجل اليهود الذين في تلك الاماكن لان الجميع كانوا يعرفون اباه انه يوناني‎.

غلاطية 2:3
3 لكن لم يضطر ولا تيطس الذي كان معي وهو يوناني ان يختتن.
4 ولكن بسبب الاخوة الكذبة المدخلين خفية الذين دخلوا اختلاسا ليتجسسوا حريتنا التي لنا في المسيح كي يستعبدونا.
5 الذين لم نذعن لهم بالخضوع ولا ساعة ليبقى عندكم حق الانجيل.

اعمال 15:24
24 ‎اذ قد سمعنا ان اناسا خارجين من عندنا ازعجوكم باقوال مقلّبين انفسكم وقائلين ان تختتنوا وتحفظوا الناموس الذين نحن لم نأمرهم‎.
 
غلاطية 6:12
12 جميع الذين يريدون ان يعملوا منظراحسنا في الجسد هؤلاء يلزمونكم ان تختتنوا لئلا يضطهدوا لاجل صليب المسيح فقط.

تيطس 1:10
10 فانه يوجد كثيرون متمردين يتكلمون بالباطل ويخدعون العقول ولا سيما الذين من الختان

غلاطية 3:3
3 أهكذا انتم اغبياء.أبعد ما أبتدأتم بالروح تكملون الآن بالجسد
4 أهذا المقدار احتملتم عبثا ان كان عبثا.

غلاطية 5:3
3 لكن اشهد ايضا لكل انسان مختتن انه ملتزم ان يعمل بكل الناموس.
4 قد تبطلتم عن المسيح ايها الذين تتبررون بالناموس.سقطتم من النعمة

اعمال 21:21
21 ‎وقد أخبروا عنك انك تعلّم جميع اليهود الذين بين الامم الارتداد عن موسى قائلا ان لا يختنوا اولادهم ولا يسلكوا حسب العوائد‎.


فيلبي 3:3
3 لاننا نحن الختان الذين نعبد الله بالروح ونفتخر في المسيح يسوع ولا نتكل على الجسد.

كولوسي 2:11
11 وبه ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح.

ارميا 6:10
10 من اكلمهم وأنذرهم فيسمعوا.ها ان اذنهم غلفاء فلا يقدرون ان يصغوا.ها ان كلمة الرب صارت لهم عارا.لا يسرون بها.

تثنية 10:16
16 فاختنوا غرلة قلوبكم ولا تصلّبوا رقابكم بعد.

تثنية 30:6
6 ويختن الرب الهك قلبك وقلب نسلك لكي تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك لتحيا.

خروج 6:12
12 فتكلم موسى امام الرب قائلا هوذا بنو اسرائيل لم يسمعوا لي.فكيف يسمعني فرعون وانا اغلف الشفتين.*


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الخداع*

*
مزامير 119:118
118 ‎احتقرت كل الضالين عن فرائضك لان مكرهم باطل‎.


رومية 3:13
13 حنجرتهم قبر مفتوح.بألسنتهم قد مكروا.سمّ الاصلال تحت شفاههم.

مرقس 7:22
22 سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل.


ارميا 17:9
9 القلب اخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه.

مزامير 5:6
6 ‎تهلك المتكلمين بالكذب.رجل الدماء والغش يكرهه الرب‎.

امثال 24:28
28 لا تكن شاهدا على قريبك بلا سبب.فهل تخادع بشفتيك.
1 بطرس 3:10
10 لان من اراد ان يحب الحياة ويرى اياما صالحة فليكفف لسانه عن الشر وشفتيه ان تتكلمابالمكر

اشعياء 53:9
9 وجعل مع الاشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته.على انه لم يعمل ظلما ولم يكن في فمه غش
1 بطرس 2:22
22 الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر

مزامير 24:4
4 ‎الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب الذي لم يحمل نفسه الى الباطل ولا حلف كذبا‎.
صفنيا 3:13
13 بقية اسرائيل لا يفعلون اثما ولا يتكلمون بالكذب ولا يوجد في افواههم لسان غش لانهم يرعون ويربضون ولا مخيف
رؤيا 14:5
5 وفي افواههم لم يوجد غش لانهم بلا عيب قدام عرش الله

ايوب 27:4
4 لن تتكلم شفتاي اثما ولا يلفظ لساني بغش.


ايوب 31:5
5 ان كنت قد سلكت مع الكذب او اسرعت رجلي الى الغش.

مزامير 101:7
7 ‎لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش.المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت امام عينيّ.

مزامير 43:1
1 اقض لي يا الله وخاصم مخاصمتي مع امة غير راحمة ومن انسان غش وظلم نجني‎.
مزامير 120:2
2 ‎يا رب نج نفسي من شفاه الكذب من لسان غش‎.


مزامير 72:14
14 ‎من الظلم والخطف يفدي انفسهم ويكرم دمهم في عينيه‎.

افسس 5:6
6 لا يغركم احد بكلام باطل لانه بسبب هذه الامور يأتي غضب الله على ابناء المعصية.
كولوسي 2:8
8 انظروا ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح.

1 بطرس 2:1
1 فاطرحوا كل خبث وكل مكر والرياء والحسد وكل مذمة

2 كورنثوس 4:2
2 بل قد رفضنا خفايا الخزي غير سالكين في مكر ولا غاشين كلمة الله بل باظهار الحق مادحين انفسنا لدى ضمير كل انسان قدام الله.
1 تسالونيكي 2:3
3 لان وعظنا ليس عن ضلال ولا عن دنس ولا بمكر

رومية 1:29
29 مملوئين من كل اثم وزنى وشر وطمع وخبث مشحونين حسدا وقتلا وخصاما ومكرا وسؤا

مزامير 35:20
20 ‎لانهم لا يتكلمون بالسلام وعلى الهادئين في الارض يفتكرون بكلام مكر‎.
مزامير 38:12
12 ‎وطالبو نفسي نصبوا شركا والملتمسون لي الشر تكلموا بالمفاسد واليوم كله يلهجون بالغش
امثال 12:5
5 افكار الصدّيقين عدل.تدابير الاشرار غش.


مزامير 10:7
7 ‎فمه مملوء لعنة وغشا وظلما.تحت لسانه مشقة واثم‎.
مزامير 36:3
3 ‎كلام فمه اثم وغش.كف عن التعقل عن عمل الخير‎.


امثال 11:18
18 الشرير يكسب اجرة غش والزارع البر اجرة امانة.


2 تيموثاوس 3:13
13 ولكن الناس الاشرار المزوّرين سيتقدمون الى اردأ مضلّين ومضلّين.

ارميا 9:5
5 ويختل الانسان صاحبه ولا يتكلمون بالحق.علّموا السنتهم التكلم بالكذب وتعبوا في الافتراء.


ارميا 37:9
9 هكذا قال الرب.لا تخدعوا انفسكم قائلين ان الكلدانيين سيذهبون عنا لانهم لا يذهبون.
عوبديا 1:3
3 تكبر قلبك قد خدعك ايها الساكن في محاجئ الصخر رفعة مقعده القائل في قلبه من يحدرني الى الارض.


امثال 20:17
17 خبز الكذب لذيذ للانسان ومن بعد يمتلئ فمه حصى. 
2 كورنثوس 11:13
13 لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيّرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح.


ارميا 14:14
14 فقال الرب لي.بالكذب يتنبأ الانبياء باسمي.لم ارسلهم ولا امرتهم ولا كلمتهم.برؤيا كاذبة وعرافة وباطل ومكر قلوبهم هم يتنبأون لكم
ارميا 23:26
26 حتى متى يوجد في قلب الانبياء المتنبئين بالكذب بل هم انبياء خداع قلبهم


رومية 16:18
18 لان مثل هؤلاء لا يخدمون ربنا يسوع المسيح بل بطونهم.وبالكلام الطيب والاقوال الحسنة يخدعون قلوب السّلماء.
افسس 4:14
14 كي لا نكون فيما بعد اطفالا مضطربين ومحمولين بكل ريح تعليم بحيلة الناس بمكر الى مكيدة الضلال.


2 بطرس 2:13
13 آخذين اجرة الاثم.الذين يحسبون تنعم يوم.لذة ادناس وعيوب يتنعمون في غرورهم صانعين ولائم معكم.

ايوب 15:35
35 حبل شقاوة وولد اثما وبطنه أنشأ غشا

هوشع 11:12
12 قد احاط بي افرايم بالكذب وبيت اسرائيل بالمكر ولم يزل يهوذا شاردا عن الله وعن القدوس الامين

امثال 12:17
17 من يتفوه بالحق يظهر العدل والشاهد الكاذب يظهر غشا.
امثال 14:5
5 الشاهد الامين لن يكذب والشاهد الزور يتفوه بالاكاذيب.

2 يوحنا 1:7
7 لانه قد دخل الى العالم مضلّون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتيا في الجسد.هذا هو المضلّ والضد للمسيح.

2 تسالونيكي 2:10
10 وبكل خديعة الاثم في الهالكين لانهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا.

ارميا 9:6
6 مسكنك في وسط المكر.بالمكر ابوا ان يعرفوني يقول الرب


ارميا 8:5
5 فلماذا ارتد هذا الشعب في اورشليم ارتدادا دائما.تمسكوا بالمكر.ابوا ان يرجعوا.

ارميا 5:27
27 مثل قفص ملآن طيورا هكذا بيوتهم ملآنة مكرا.من اجل ذلك عظموا واستغنوا.
28 سمنوا لمعوا.ايضا تجاوزوا في امور الشر.لم يقضوا في الدعوى دعوى اليتيم.وقد نجحوا.وبحق المساكين لم يقضوا.

امثال 14:25
25 الشاهد الامين منجي النفوس.ومن يتفوه بالاكاذيب فغش.

مزامير 10:7
7 ‎فمه مملوء لعنة وغشا وظلما.تحت لسانه مشقة واثم‎.
مزامير 43:1
1 اقض لي يا الله وخاصم مخاصمتي مع امة غير راحمة ومن انسان غش وظلم نجني‎.

امثال 26:24
24 بشفتيه يتنكر المبغض وفي جوفه يضع غشا.
25 اذا حسّن صوته فلا تأتمنه.لان في قلبه سبع رجاسات.
26 من يغطي بغضة بمكر يكشف خبثه بين الجماعة.
27 من يحفر حفرة يسقط فيها ومن يدحرج حجرا يرجع عليه.
28 اللسان الكاذب يبغض منسحقيه والفم الملق يعدّ خرابا

امثال 14:8
8 حكمة الذكي فهم طريقه وغباوة الجهال غش.


امثال 27:6
6 امينة هي جروح المحب وغاشة هي قبلات العدو.

مزامير 24:4
4 ‎الطاهر اليدين والنقي القلب الذي لم يحمل نفسه الى الباطل ولا حلف كذبا‎.
5 ‎يحمل بركة من عند الرب وبرا من اله خلاصه‎.
مزامير 32:2
2 ‎طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ولا في روحه غش

مزامير 55:23
23 ‎وانت يا الله تحدرهم الى جب الهلاك.رجال الدماء والغش لا ينصفون ايامهم.اما انا فاتكل عليك
ارميا 9:7
7 لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود هانذا انقيهم وامتحنهم.لاني ماذا اعمل من اجل بنت شعبي.
8 لسانهم سهم قتال يتكلم بالغش.بفمه يكلم صاحبه بسلام وفي قلبه يضع له كمينا.
9 أفما اعاقبهم على هذه يقول الرب ام لا تنتقم نفسي من امة كهذه


تكوين 3:1
1 وكانت الحيّة أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله.فقالت للمرأة أحقا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة.
تكوين 3:4
4 فقالت الحيّة للمرأة لن تموتا.
5 بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر.
يوحنا 8:44
44 انتم  من اب هو ابليس وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا.ذاك كان قتالا للناس من  البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق.متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما  له لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب.

تكوين 27:9
9 اذهب الى الغنم وخذ لي من هناك جديين جيّدين من المعزى.فأصنعهما اطعمة لابيك كما يحب.
تكوين 27:19
19 فقال يعقوب لابيه انا عيسو بكرك.قد فعلت كما كلمتني.قم اجلس وكل من صيدي لكي تباركني نفسك.

تكوين 31:7
7 واما ابوكما فغدر بي وغيّر اجرتي عشر مرات.لكن الله لم يسمح له ان يصنع بي شرا.


تكوين 37:31
31 فأخذوا قميص يوسف وذبحوا تيسا من المعزى وغمسوا القميص في الدم.
32 وارسلوا القميص الملّون واحضروه الى ابيهم.وقالوا وجدنا هذا.حقق أقميص ابنك هو ام لا.


خروج 8:29
29 فقال  موسى ها انا اخرج من لدنك واصلي الى الرب.فترتفع الذبان عن فرعون وعبيده  وشعبه غدا.ولكن لا يعد فرعون يخاتل حتى لا يطلق الشعب ليذبح للرب

1 صموئيل 21:13
13 فغيّر عقله في اعينهم وتظاهر بالجنون بين ايديهم واخذ يخربشعلى مصاريع الباب ويسيل ريقه على لحيته.


ايوب 6:15
15 اما اخواني فقد غدروا مثل الغدير.مثل ساقية الوديان يعبرون.


مزامير 52:1
1 لامام المغنين.قصيدة لداود عندما جاء دواغ الادومي واخبر شاول وقال له جاء داود الى بيت اخيمالك‎.‎لماذا تفتخر بالشر ايها الجبار.رحمة الله هي كل يوم‎.
2 ‎لسانك يخترع مفاسد كموسى مسنونة يعمل بالغش‎.


متى 2:8
8 ثم ارسلهم الى بيت لحم وقال اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي.ومتى وجدتموه فاخبروني لكي آتي انا ايضا واسجد له.


متى 22:16
16 فارسلوا اليه تلاميذهم مع الهيرودسيين قائلين يا معلّم نعلم انك صادق وتعلّم طريق الله بالحق ولا تباليباحد لانك لا تنظر الى وجوه الناس.


مرقس 14:1
1 وكان الفصح وايام الفطير بعد يومين.وكان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يطلبون كيف يمسكونه بمكر ويقتلونه.*


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الخطيه*
*
**متى 12: 31 لذلك اقول لكم كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس. واما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس *
* 
يوحنا 1: 29 وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم 
 
يوحنا 8: 7 ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر 
 
يوحنا 8: 34 اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية
 
يوحنا 8: 46 من منكم يبكّتني على خطية. فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي 
 
يوحنا 9: 41 قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية. ولكن الآن تقولون اننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية 
 
يوحنا 15: 22 لو لم اكن قد جئت وكلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية. واما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم 
 
يوحنا 15: 24 لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية. واما الآن فقد رأوا وابغضوني انا وابي 
 
يوحنا 16: 8 ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة 
 
يوحنا 16: 9 اما على خطية فلانهم لا يؤمنون بي 
 
يوحنا 19: 11 اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك عليّ سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق. لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم 
 
اعمال 7: 60 ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية. واذ قال هذا رقد 
 
رومية 3: 9 فماذا اذا. أنحن افضل. كلا البتة. لاننا قد شكونا ان اليهود واليونانيين اجمعين تحت الخطية
 
رومية 3: 20 لانه باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه. لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية
 
رومية 4: 8 طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الرب خطية
 
رومية 5: 12 من اجل ذلك كأنما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع 
 
رومية 5: 13 فانه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم. على ان الخطية لا تحسب ان لم يكن ناموس 
 
رومية 5: 15 ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة. لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين 
 
رومية 5: 17 لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح 
 
رومية 5: 18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة 
 
رومية 5: 20 واما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية. ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا 
 
رومية 5: 21 حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا 
 
رومية 6: 1 فماذا نقول. أنبقى في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة 
 
رومية 6: 2 حاشا. نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية كيف نعيش بعد فيها 
 
رومية 6: 6 عالمين هذا ان انساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد ايضا للخطية
 
رومية 6: 7 لان الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية
 
رومية 6: 10 لان الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة والحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله 
 
رومية 6: 11 كذلك انتم ايضا احسبوا انفسكم امواتا عن الخطية ولكن احياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا 
 
رومية 6: 12 اذا لا تملكنّ الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواته 
 
 
متى 1: 21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم
 
متى 3: 6 واعتمدوا منه في الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم
 
متى 9: 2 واذا مفلوج يقدمونه اليه مطروحا على فراش. فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني. مغفورة لك خطاياك
 
متى 9: 5 ايما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك. ام ان يقال قم وامش 
 
متى 9: 6 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا. حينئذ قال للمفلوج. قم احمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك 
 
متى 26: 28 لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا
 
مرقس 1: 4 كان يوحنا يعمد في البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا
 
مرقس 1: 5 وخرج اليه جميع كورة اليهودية واهل اورشليم واعتمدوا جميعهم منه في نهر الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم
 
مرقس 2: 5 فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك
 
مرقس 2: 7 لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف. من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده 
 
مرقس 2: 9 أيّما ايسر ان يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك. أم ان يقال قم واحمل سريرك وامش 
 
مرقس 2: 10 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا. قال للمفلوج 
 
مرقس 3: 28 الحق اقول لكم ان جميع الخطايا تغفر لبني البشر والتجاديف التي يجدفونها 
 
مرقس 4: 12 لكي يبصروا مبصرين ولا ينظروا ويسمعوا سامعين ولا يفهموا لئلا يرجعوا فتغفر لهم خطاياهم
 
لوقا 1: 77 لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم
 
لوقا 3: 3 فجاء الى جميع الكورة المحيطة بالاردن يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا
 
لوقا 5: 20 فلما رأى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان مغفورة لك خطاياك
 
لوقا 5: 21 فابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف. من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده 
 
لوقا 5: 23 أيما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك. أم ان يقال قم وامش 
 
لوقا 5: 24 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم واحمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك 
 
لوقا 7: 47 من اجل ذلك اقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لانها احبت كثيرا. والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلا 
 
لوقا 7: 48 ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياك
 
لوقا 7: 49 فابتدأ المتكئون معه يقولون في انفسهم من هذا الذي يغفر خطايا ايضا 
 
لوقا 11: 4 واغفر لنا خطايانا لاننا نحن ايضا نغفر لكل من يذنب الينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير 
 
لوقا 24: 47 وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدأ من اورشليم 
 
يوحنا 8: 24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم. لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم
 
يوحنا 9: 34 اجابوا وقالوا له في الخطايا ولدت انت بجملتك وانت تعلّمنا. فاخرجوه خارجا 

يوحنا 20: 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن امسكتم خطاياه أمسكت 
 
اعمال 2: 38 فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس 
 
اعمال 3: 19 فتوبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تأتي اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب 
 
اعمال 5: 31 هذا رفّعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلّصا ليعطي اسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا
 
اعمال 10: 43 له يشهد جيع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا
 
اعمال 13: 38 فليكن معلوما عندكم ايها الرجال الاخوة انه بهذا ينادى لكم بغفران الخطايا
 
اعمال 22: 16 والآن لماذا تتوانى. قم واعتمد واغسل خطاياك داعيا باسم الرب 
 
اعمال 26: 18 لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين 
 
رومية 3: 25 الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله 
 
رومية 4 :7 طوبى للذين غفرت آثامهم وسترت خطاياهم
 
رومية 4: 25 الذي أسلم من اجل خطايانا وأقيم لاجل تبريرنا 
 
رومية 5: 16 وليس كما بواحد قد اخطأ هكذا العطية. لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة. واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير 
 
رومية 7: 5 لانه لما كنا في الجسد كانت اهواء الخطايا التي بالناموس تعمل في اعضائنا لكي نثمر للموت 
 
رومية 11: 27 وهذا هو العهد من قبلي لهم متى نزعت خطاياهم

1 كورنثوس 15: 3 فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب 

1 كورنثوس 15: 17 وان لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل ايمانكم. انتم بعد في خطاياكم

2 كورنثوس 5: 19 اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة 
 
غلاطية 1: 4 الذي بذل نفسه لاجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب ارادة الله وابينا 
 
افسس 1: 7 الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته 
 
افسس 2: 1 وانتم اذ كنتم امواتا بالذنوب والخطايا
 
افسس 2: 5 ونحن اموات بالخطايا احيانا مع المسيح. بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون 
 
كولوسي 1: 14 الذي لنا فيه الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا
 
كولوسي 2: 11 وبه ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح 
 
كولوسي 2: 13 واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا

1 تسالونيكي 2: 16 يمنعوننا عن ان نكلم الامم لكي يخلصوا حتى يتمموا خطاياهم كل حين. ولكن قد ادركهم الغضب الى النهاية 

1 تيموثاوس 5: 22 لا تضع يدا على احد بالعجلة ولا تشترك في خطايا الآخرين. احفظ نفسك طاهرا 

1 تيموثاوس 5: 24 خطايا بعض الناس واضحة تتقدم الى القضاء. واما البعض فتتبعهم 

2 تيموثاوس 3: 6 فانه من هؤلاء هم الذين يدخلون البيوت ويسبون نسيّات محمّلات خطايا منساقات بشهوات مختلفة 
 
عبرانيين 1: 3 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي 
 
عبرانيين 2: 17 من ثم كان ينبغي ان يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة امينا في ما للّه حتى يكفّر خطايا الشعب 
 
عبرانيين 5: 1 لان كل رئيس كهنة مأخوذ من الناس يقام لاجل الناس في ما للّه لكي يقدم قرابين وذبائح عن الخطايا
 
عبرانيين 5: 3 ولهذا الضعف يلتزم انه كما يقدم عن الخطايا لاجل الشعب هكذا ايضا لاجل نفسه 
 
عبرانيين 7: 27 الذي ليس له اضطرار كل يوم مثل رؤساء الكهنة ان يقدم ذبائح اولا عن خطايا نفسه ثم عن خطايا الشعب لانه فعل هذا مرة واحدة اذ قدم نفسه 
 
عبرانيين 8: 12 لاني اكون صفوحا عن آثامهم ولا اذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد 
 
عبرانيين 9: 28 هكذا المسيح ايضا بعدما قدّم مرةلكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه 
 
عبرانيين 10: 2 وإلا أفما زالت تقدم. من اجل ان الخادمين وهم مطهرون مرة لا يكون لهم ايضا ضمير خطايا
 
عبرانيين 10: 3 لكن فيها كل سنة ذكر خطايا
 
عبرانيين 10: 4 لانه لا يمكن ان دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا
 
عبرانيين 10: 12 واما هذا فبعدما قدّم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة جلس الى الابد عن يمين الله 
 
عبرانيين 10: 17 ولن اذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد 
 
عبرانيين 10: 26 فانه ان اخطأنا باختيارنا بعد ما اخذنا معرفة الحق لا تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا
 
يعقوب 5: 20 فليعلم ان من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلّص نفسا من الموت ويستر كثرة من الخطايا ٍ 

1 بطرس 2: 24 الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر. الذي بجلدته شفيتم 

1 بطرس 3: 18 فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح 

1 بطرس 4: 8 ولكن قبل كل شيء لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعض شديدة لان المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا

2 بطرس 1: 9 لان الذي ليس عنده هذه هو اعمى قصير البصر قد نسي تطهير خطاياه السالفة 

1 يوحنا 1: 9 ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم 
 


1 يوحنا 2: 2 وهو كفارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايضا 

1 يوحنا 2: 12 اكتب اليكم ايها الاولاد لانه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه 

1 يوحنا 3 :5 وتعلمون ان ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية 

1 يوحنا 4: 10 في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا
 
رؤيا 1: 5 ومن يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات ورئيس ملوك الارض. الذي احبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه 
 
رؤيا 18: 4 ثم سمعت صوتا آخر من السماء قائلا اخرجوا منها يا شعبي لئلا تشتركوا في خطاياها ولئلا تأخذوا من ضرباتها 
 
رؤيا 18: 5 لان خطاياها لحقت السماء وتذكر الله آثامها 
 

مزامير 32: 2 طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ولا في روحه غش 
 
مزامير 40: 6 بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تسر. اذنيّ فتحت. محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب 
 
مزامير 51: 5 هانذا بالاثم صوّرت وبالخطية حبلت بي امي 
 
مزامير 59: 12 خطية افواههم هي كلام شفاههم. وليؤخذوا بكبريائهم ومن اللعنة ومن الكذب الذي يحدّثون به 

مزامير 109:7 اذا حوكم فليخرج مذنبا وصلاته فلتكن .خطية
مزامير 109:14 ليذكر اثم آبائه لدى الرب ولا تمح خطية .امه 
 
اشعياء 5: 18 ويل للجاذبين الاثم بحبال البطل والخطية كانه بربط العجلة 
 
اشعياء 53: 12 لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين 
 

تكوين 41: 9 ثم كلم رئيس السقاة فرعون قائلا انا اتذكر اليوم خطاياي
 
لاويين 16: 30 لانه في هذا اليوم يكفّر عنكم لتطهيركم. من جميع خطاياكم امام الرب تطهرون 
 
عدد 5: 6 قل لبني اسرائيل اذا عمل رجل او امرأة شيئا من جميع خطايا الانسان وخان خيانة بالرب فقد اذنبت تلك النفس 
 
عدد 16: 26 فكلم الجماعة قائلا اعتزلوا عن خيام هؤلاء القوم البغاة ولا تمسوا شيئا مما لهم لئلا تهلكوا بجميع خطاياهم
 
عدد 18: 9 هذا يكون لك من قدس الاقداس من النار كل قرابينهم مع كل تقدماتهم وكل ذبائح خطاياهم وكل ذبائح آثامهم التي يردونها لي. قدس اقداس هي لك ولبنيك 
 
تثنية 9: 18 ثم سقطت امام الرب كالاول اربعين نهارا واربعين ليلة لا آكل خبزا ولا اشرب ماء من اجل كل خطاياكم التي اخطأتم بها بعملكم الشر امام الرب لاغاظته 
 
تثنية 19: 15 لا يقوم شاهد واحد على انسان في ذنب ما او خطية ما من جميع الخطايا التي يخطئ بها. على فم شاهدين او على فم ثلاثة شهود يقوم الامر 
 
يشوع 24: 19 فقال يشوع للشعب لا تقدرون ان تعبدوا الرب لانه اله قدوس واله غيور هو. لا يغفر ذنوبكم وخطاياكم

1 صموئيل 12: 19 وقال جميع الشعب لصموئيل صلّ عن عبيدك الى الرب الهك حتى لا نموت. لاننا قد اضفنا الى جميع خطايانا شرا بطلبنا لانفسنا ملكا 

1 ملوك 14: 22 وعمل يهوذا الشر في عيني الرب واغاروه اكثر من جميع ما عمل آباؤهم بخطاياهم التي اخطأوا بها 

1 ملوك 15: 3 وسار في جميع خطايا ابيه التي عملها قبله ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب الهه كقلب داود ابيه 

1 ملوك 16: 2 من اجل اني قد رفعتك من التراب وجعلتك رئيسا على شعبي اسرائيل فسرت في طريق يربعام وجعلت شعبي اسرائيل يخطئون ويغيظونني بخطاياهم

1 ملوك 16: 13 لاجل كل خطايا بعشا وخطايا ايلة ابنه التي اخطأا بها وجعلا اسرائيل يخطئ لاغاظة الرب اله اسرائيل باباطيلهم 

1 ملوك 16: 19 من اجل خطاياه التي اخطأ بها بعمله الشر في عيني الرب وسيره في طريق يربعام ومن اجل خطيته التي عمل بجعله اسرائيل يخطئ 

2 ملوك 24: 3 ان ذلك كان حسب كلام الرب على يهوذا لينزعهم من امامه لاجل خطايا منسّى حسب كل ما عمل 

2 اخبار 28: 13 وقالوا لهم لا تدخلون بالسبي الى هنا لان علينا اثما للرب وانتم عازمون ان تزيدوا على خطايانا وعلى اثمنا لان لنا اثما كثيرا وعلى اسرائيل حمو غضب 
 
نحميا 1: 6 لتكن اذنك مصغية وعيناك مفتوحتين لتسمع صلاة عبدك الذي يصلّي اليك الآن نهارا وليلا لاجل بني اسرائيل 
عبيدك ويعترف بخطايا بني اسرائيل التي اخطأنا بها اليك فاني انا وبيت ابي قد اخطأنا 
 
نحميا 9: 2 وانفصل نسل اسرائيل من جميع بني الغرباء ووقفوا واعترفوا بخطاياهم وذنوب آبائهم 
 
نحميا 9: 37 وغلاتها كثيرة للملوك الذين جعلتهم علينا لاجل خطايانا وهم يتسلطون على اجسادنا وعلى بهائمنا حسب ارادتهم ونحن في كرب عظيم 
 
ايوب 13: 23 كم لي من الآثام والخطايا. اعلمني ذنبي وخطيتي 
 
مزامير 19: 12 السهوات من يشعر بها. من الخطايا المستترة ابرئني 
 
مزامير 25: 7 لا تذكر خطايا صباي ولا معاصيّ. كرحمتك اذكرني انت من اجل جودك يا رب 
 
مزامير 25: 18 انظر الى ذلي وتعبي واغفر جميع خطاياي
 
مزامير 50: 21 هذه صنعت وسكت. ظننت اني مثلك. اوبخك واصفّ خطاياك امام عينيك 
 
مزامير 51: 9 استر وجهك عن خطاياي وامح كل آثامي 
 
مزامير 79: 9 أعنّا يا اله خلاصنا من اجل مجد اسمك ونجنا واغفر خطايانا من اجل اسمك 
 
مزامير 103: 10 لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا ولم يجازنا حسب آثامنا 

امثال 28: 13 من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقرّ بها ويتركها يرحم 
 
جامعة 10: 4 ان صعدت عليك روح المتسلط فلا تترك مكانك لان الهدوء يسكّن خطايا عظيمة 
 
اشعياء 1: 18 هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب. ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج. ان كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف 
 
اشعياء 38: 17 هوذا للسلامة قد تحولت لي المرارة وانت تعلقت بنفسي من وهدة الهلاك فانك طرحت وراء ظهرك كل خطاياي
 
اشعياء 40: 2 طيبوا قلب اورشليم ونادوها بان جهادها قد كمل ان اثمها قد عفي عنه انها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها
 
اشعياء 43: 24 لم تشتر لي بفضة قصبا وبشحم ذبائحك لم تروني. لكن استخدمتني بخطاياك واتعبتني بآثامك 
 
اشعياء 43: 25 انا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك لاجل نفسي وخطاياك لا اذكرها 

اشعياء 44: 22 قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك. ارجع اليّ لاني فديتك 
 
اشعياء 58: 1 ناد بصوت عال. لا تمسك. ارفع صوتك كبوق واخبر شعبي بتعديهم وبيت يعقوب بخطاياهم
 
اشعياء 59: 2 بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين الهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع 
 
اشعياء 59: 12 لان معاصينا كثرت امامك وخطايانا تشهد علينا لان معاصينا معنا وآثامنا نعرفها 
 
ارميا 5: 25 آثامكم عكست هذه وخطاياكم منعت الخير عنكم 
 
ارميا 14: 10 هكذا قال الرب لهذا الشعب. هكذا احبوا ان يجولوا. لم يمنعوا ارجلهم فالرب لم يقبلهم. الآن يذكر اثمهم ويعاقب خطاياهم
 
ارميا 30: 14 قد نسيك كل محبيك. اياك لم يطلبوا لاني ضربتك ضربة عدو تأديب قاس لان اثمك قد كثر وخطاياك تعاظمت 
 
ارميا 30: 15 ما بالك تصرخين بسبب كسرك. جرحك عديم البرء لان اثمك قد كثر وخطاياك تعاظمت قد صنعت هذه بك 
 
مراثي 3: 39 لماذا يشتكي الانسان الحي الرجل من قصاص خطاياه
 
حزقيال 16: 51 ولم تخطئ السامرة نصف خطاياك. بل زدت رجاساتك اكثر منهنّ وبرّرت اخواتك بكل رجاساتك التي فعلت 
 
حزقيال 16: 52 فاحملي ايضا خزيك انت القاضية على اخواتك. بخطاياك التي بها رجست اكثر منهنّ هنّ ابرّ منك. فاخجلي انت ايضا واحملي عارك بتبريرك اخواتك 
 
حزقيال 18: 14 وان ولد ابنا رأى جميع خطايا ابيه التي فعلها فرآها ولم يفعل مثلها 
 
حزقيال 18: 21 فاذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقا وعدلا فحياة يحيا. لا يموت 
 
حزقيال 21: 24 لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب. من اجل انكم ذكّرتم باثمكم عند انكشاف معاصيكم لاظهار خطاياكم في جميع اعمالكم فمن اجل تذكيركم تؤخذون باليد 
 
حزقيال 23: 49 ويردّون عليكما رذيلتكما فتحملان خطايا اصنامكما وتعلمان اني انا السيد الرب 
 
حزقيال 33: 10 وانت يا ابن آدم فكلم بيت اسرائيل وقل. انتم تتكلمون هكذا قائلين. ان معاصينا وخطايانا علينا وبها نحن فانون فكيف نحيا 
 
دانيال 4: 27 لذلك ايها الملك فلتكن مشورتي مقبولة لديك وفارق خطاياك بالبر وآثامك بالرحمة للمساكين لعله يطال اطمئنانك 
 
دانيال 9: 16 يا سيد حسب كل رحمتك اصرف سخطك وغضبك عن مدينتك اورشليم جبل قدسك اذ لخطايانا ولآثام آبائنا صارت اورشليم وشعبك عارا عند جميع الذين حولنا 
 
دانيال 9: 24 سبعون اسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة الاثم وليؤتى بالبر الابدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين 
 
هوشع 9: 9 قد توغّلوا فسدوا كايام جبعة. سيذكر اثمهم. سيعاقب خطاياهم
 
عاموس 5: 12 لاني علمت ان ذنوبكم كثيرة وخطاياكم وافرة ايها المضايقون البار الآخذون الرشوة الصادّون البائسين في الباب 
 
ميخا 6: 1فانا قد جعلت جروحك عديمة الشفاء مخربا من اجل خطاياك
* * 
*


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الخلاص*

*


تكوين 49: 18 لخلاصك انتظرت يا رب 
 
خروج 15: 2 الرب قوّتي ونشيدي. وقد صار خلاصي. هذا الهي فامجّده. اله ابي فارفعه
 
تثنية 32: 15 فسمن يشورون ورفس. سمنت وغلظت واكتسيت شحما. فرفض الاله الذي عمله. وغبي عن صخرة 
خلاصه

1 صموئيل 2: 1 فصلّت حنة وقالت. فرح قلبي بالرب. ارتفع قرني بالرب. اتسع فمي على اعدائي. لاني قد ابتهجت بخلاصك

2 صموئيل 22: 3 اله صخرتي به احتمي. ترسي وقرن خلاصي. ملجإي ومناصي. مخلّصي من الظلم تخلصني 

2 صموئيل 22 : 36 وتجعل لي ترس خلاصك ولطفك يعظمني 

2 صموئيل 22: 47 حيّ هو الرب ومبارك صخرتي ومرتفع اله صخرة خلاصي

2 صموئيل 22: 51 برج خلاص لملكه والصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود ونسله الى الابد 

1 اخبار 16: 23 غنّوا للرب يا كل الارض. بشّروا من يوم الى يوم بخلاصه

1 اخبار 16: 35 وقولوا خلّصنا يا اله خلاصنا واجمعنا وانقذنا من الامم لنحمد اسم قدسك ونتفاخر بتسبيحك 

2 اخبار 6: 41 والآن قم ايها الرب الاله الى راحتك انت وتابوت عزّك. كهنتك ايها الرب الاله يلبسون الخلاص واتقياؤك يبتهجون بالخير 

2 اخبار 20: 17 ليس عليكم ان تحاربوا في هذه. قفوا اثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم يا يهوذا واورشليم لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا. غدا اخرجوا للقائهم والرب معكم 
 
ايوب 13: 16 فهذا يعود الى خلاصي ان الفاجر لا يأتي قدامه 
 
مزامير 3: 2 كثيرون يقولون لنفسي ليس له خلاص بالهه سلاه 
 
مزامير 3: 8 للرب الخلاص. على شعبك بركتك. سلاه 
 
مزامير 9: 14 لكي احدث بكل تسابيحك في ابواب ابنة صهيون مبتهجا بخلاصك
 
مزامير 13: 5 اما انا فعلى رحمتك توكلت. يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك
 
مزامير 18: 2 الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي. الهي صخرتي به احتمي. ترسي وقرن خلاصي وملجإي 
 
مزامير 18: 35 وتجعل لي ترس خلاصك ويمينك تعضدني ولطفك يعظمني 
 
مزامير 18: 46 حيّ هو الرب ومبارك صخرتي ومرتفع اله خلاصي
 
مزامير 18: 50 برج خلاص لملكه والصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود ونسله الى الابد 
 
مزامير 20: 5 نترنم بخلاصك وباسم الهنا نرفع رايتنا. ليكمّل الرب كل سؤلك 
 
مزامير 20: 6 الآن عرفت ان الرب مخلّص مسيحه يستجيبه من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه 
 
مزامير 21: 1 لامام المغنين. مزمور لداود. يا رب بقوتك يفرح الملك وبخلاصك كيف لا يبتهج جدا 
 
مزامير 21: 5 عظيم مجده بخلاصك جلالا وبهاء تضع عليه 
 
مزامير 24: 5 يحمل بركة من عند الرب وبرا من اله خلاصه
 
مزامير 25: 5 دربني في حقك وعلمني. لانك انت اله خلاصي. اياك انتظرت اليوم كله 
 
مزامير 27: 1 لداود. الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخاف. الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب 
 
مزامير 27: 9 لا تحجب وجهك عني. لا تخيب بسخط عبدك. قد كنت عوني. فلا ترفضني ولا تتركني يا اله خلاصي
 
مزامير 28: 8 الرب عزّ لهم وحصن خلاص مسيحه هو 
 
مزامير 33: 17 باطل هو الفرس لاجل الخلاص وبشدة قوّته لا ينجّي 
 
مزامير 35: 3 واشرع رمحا وصد تلقاء مطارديّ. قل لنفسي خلاصك انا 
 
مزامير 35 :9 اما نفسي فتفرح بالرب وتبتهج بخلاصه
 
مزامير 37: 39 اما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب حصنهم في زمان الضيق 
 
مزامير 38: 22 اسرع الى معونتي يا رب يا خلاصي
 
مزامير 40: 10 لم اكتم عدلك في وسط قلبي. تكلمت بامانتك وخلاصك. لم اخف رحمتك وحقك عن الجماعة العظيمة 
 
مزامير 40: 16 ليبتهج ويفرح بك جميع طالبيك. ليقل ابدا محبو خلاصك يتعظم الرب 
 
مزامير 42: 5 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي ولماذا تئنّين فيّ. ارتجي الله لاني بعد احمده لاجل خلاص وجهه 
 
مزامير 42: 11 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي ولماذا تئنين فيّ. ترجي الله لاني بعد احمده خلاص وجهي والهي 
 
مزامير 43: 5 لماذا انت منحنية يا نفسي ولماذا تئنين فيّ. ترجي الله لاني بعد احمده خلاص وجهي والهي 
 
مزامير 44: 4 انت هو ملكي يا الله. فأمر بخلاص يعقوب 
 
مزامير 50: 23 ذابح الحمد يمجدني والمقوم طريقه اريه خلاص الله 
 
مزامير 51: 12 رد لي بهجة خلاصك وبروح منتدبة اعضدني 
 
مزامير 51: 14 نجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي. فيسبح لساني برك 
 
مزامير 62: 1 لامام المغنين على يدوثون. مزمور لداود. انما للّه انتظرت نفسي. من قبله خلاصي
 
مزامير 62: 1 لامام المغنين على يدوثون. مزمور لداود. انما للّه انتظرت نفسي. من قبله خلاصي
 
مزامير 62: 6 انما هو صخرتي وخلاصي ملجإي فلا اتزعزع 
 
مزامير 62: 7 على الله خلاصي ومجدي صخرة قوتي محتماي في الله 
 
مزامير 65: 5 بمخاوف في العدل تستجيبنا يا اله خلاصنا يا متكل جميع اقاصي الارض والبحر البعيدة 
 
مزامير 67: 2 لكي يعرف في الارض طريقك وفي كل الامم خلاصك
 
مزامير 68: 19 مبارك الرب يوما فيوما. يحمّلنا اله خلاصنا.سلاه 
 
مزامير 68: 20 الله لنا اله خلاص وعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج 
 
مزامير 69: 13 اما انا فلك صلاتي يا رب في وقت رضى يا الله بكثرة رحمتك استجب لي بحق خلاصك
 
مزامير 69: 29 اما انا فمسكين وكئيب. خلاصك يا الله فليرفعني 
 
مزامير 70: 4 وليبتهج ويفرح بك كل طالبيك وليقل دائما محبو خلاصك ليتعظم الرب 
 
مزامير 71:3 كن لي صخرة ملجأ ادخله دائما. امرت بخلاصي لانك صخرتي .وحصني 

مزامير 71: 15 فمي يحدث بعدلك اليوم كله بخلاصك لاني لا اعرف لها اعدادا 
 
مزامير 74: 12 والله ملكي منذ القدم فاعل الخلاص في وسط الارض 
 
مزامير 78: 22 لانهم لم يؤمنوا بالله ولم يتكلوا على خلاصه
 
مزامير 79: 9 أعنّا يا اله خلاصنا من اجل مجد اسمك ونجنا واغفر خطايانا من اجل اسمك 
 
مزامير 80: 2 قدام افرايم وبنيامين ومنسّى ايقظ جبروتك وهلم لخلاصنا
 
مزامير 85: 4 ارجعنا يا اله خلاصنا وانف غضبك عنا 
 
مزامير 85: 7 أرنا يا رب رحمتك واعطنا خلاصك
 
مزامير 85: 9 لان خلاصه قريب من خائفيه ليسكن المجد في ارضنا 
 
مزامير 88: 1 تسبيحة مزمور لبني قورح. لامام المغنين على العود للغناء. قصيدة لهيمان الازراحي. يا رب اله خلاصي بالنهار والليل صرخت امامك 
 
مزامير 89: 26 هو يدعوني ابي انت. الهي وصخرة خلاصي
 
مزامير 91: 16 من طول الايام اشبعه واريه خلاصي
 
مزامير 95: 1 هلم نرنم للرب نهتف لصخرة خلاصنا
 
مزامير 96 :2 رنموا للرب باركوا اسمه بشروا من يوم الى يوم بخلاصه
 
مزامير 98: 2 اعلن الرب خلاصه. لعيون الامم كشف بره 
 
مزامير 98: 3 ذكر رحمته وامانته لبيت اسرائيل. رأت كل اقاصي الارض خلاص الهنا 
 
مزامير 106: 4 اذكرني يا رب برضا شعبك. تعهدني بخلاصك
 
مزامير 108: 12 اعطنا عونا في الضيق فباطل هو خلاص الانسان 
 
مزامير 116: 13 كاس الخلاص اتناول وباسم الرب ادعو 
 
مزامير 118: 14 قوتي وترنمي الرب وقد صار لي خلاصا
 
مزامير 118: 15 صوت ترنم وخلاص في خيام الصديقين. يمين الرب صانعة ببأس 
 
مزامير 118: 21 احمدك لانك استجبت لي وصرت لي خلاصا
 
مزامير 119: 41 و ـ لتأتني رحمتك يا رب خلاصك حسب قولك 
 
مزامير 119: 81 ك ـ تاقت نفسي الى خلاصك. كلامك انتظرت 
 
مزامير 119: 123 كلت عيناي اشتياقا الى خلاصك والى كلمة برك 
 
مزامير 119: 155 الخلاص بعيد عن الاشرار لانهم لم يلتمسوا فرائضك 
 
مزامير 119: 166 رجوت خلاصك يا رب ووصاياك عملت 
 
مزامير 119: 174 اشتقت الى خلاصك يا رب وشريعتك هي لذّتي 
 
مزامير 140: 7 يا رب السيد قوة خلاصي ظللت راسي في يوم القتال 
 
مزامير 144: 10 المعطي خلاصا للملوك المنقذ داود عبده من السيف السوء 
 
مزامير 146: 3 لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا على ابن آدم حيث لا خلاص عنده 

 
مزامير 149: 4 لان الرب راض عن شعبه. يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص
 
اشعياء 12: 2 هوذا الله خلاصي فاطمئن ولا ارتعب لان ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصا
 
اشعياء 12: 3 فتستقون مياها بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص
 
اشعياء 25: 9 ويقال في ذلك اليوم هوذا هذا الهنا انتظرناه فخلّصنا. هذا هو الرب انتظرناه. نبتهج ونفرح بخلاصه
 
اشعياء 33: 2 يا رب تراءف علينا. اياك انتظرنا. كن عضدهم في الغدوات. خلاصا ايضا في وقت الشدة 
 
اشعياء 33: 6 فيكون امان اوقاتك وفرة خلاص وحكمة ومعرفة. مخافة الرب هي كنزه 
 
اشعياء 45: 8 اقطري ايتها السموات من فوق ولينزل الجو برا. لتنفتح الارض فيثمر الخلاص ولتنبت برا معا. انا الرب قد خلقته 
 
اشعياء 45: 17 اما اسرائيل فيخلص بالرب خلاصا ابديا. لا تخزون ولا تخجلون الى دهور الابد 
 
اشعياء 49: 6 فقال قليل ان تكون لي عبدا لاقامة اسباط يعقوب ورد محفوظي اسرائيل. فقد جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون خلاصي الى اقصى الارض 
 
اشعياء 49: 8 هكذا قال الرب. في وقت القبول استجبتك وفي يوم الخلاص اعنتك. فاحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب لاقامة الارض لتمليك املاك البراري 
 
اشعياء 51: 5 قريب بري. قد برز خلاصي وذراعاي يقضيان للشعوب. اياي ترجو الجزائر وتنتظر ذراعي 
 
اشعياء  51: 6 ارفعوا الى السموات عيونكم وانظروا الى الارض من تحت. فان السموات  كالدخان تضمحلّ والارض كثوب تبلى وسكانها كالبعوض يموتون. اما خلاصي فالى الابد يكون وبري لا ينقض 
 
اشعياء 51: 8 لانه كالثوب ياكلهم العث وكالصوف ياكلهم السوس اما بري فالى الابد يكون وخلاصي الى دور الادوار 
 
اشعياء 52: 7 ما اجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المخبر بالسلام المبشر بالخير المخبر بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك الهك 
 
اشعياء 52: 10 قد شمر الرب عن ذراع قدسه امام عيون كل الامم فترى كل اطراف الارض خلاص الهنا 
 
اشعياء 56: 1 هكذا قال الرب. احفظوا الحق واجروا العدل. لانه قريب مجيء خلاصي واستعلان بري 
 
اشعياء 59: 11 نزأر كلنا كدبة وكحمام هدرا نهدر. ننتظر عدلا وليس هو وخلاصا فيبتعد عنا 
 
اشعياء 59: 17 فلبس البر كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على راسه. ولبس ثياب الانتقام كلباس واكتسى بالغيرة كرداء 
 
اشعياء 60: 18 لا يسمع بعد ظلم في ارضك ولا خراب او سحق في تخومك بل تسمين اسوارك خلاصا وابوابك تسبيحا 
 
اشعياء 61: 10 فرحا افرح بالرب. تبتهج نفسي بالهي لانه قد البسني ثياب الخلاص كساني رداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزين بحليها 
 
اشعياء 63: 1 من ذا الآتي من ادوم بثياب حمر من بصرة هذا البهي بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته. انا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص
 
ارميا 3: 23 حقا باطلة هي الآكام ثروة الجبال. حقا بالرب الهنا خلاص اسرائيل 
 
مراثي 3: 26 جيد ان ينتظر الانسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب 
 
يونان 2: 9 اما انا فبصوت الحمد اذبح لك واوفي بما نذرته. للرب الخلاص
 
ميخا 7: 7 ولكنني اراقب الرب اصبر لاله خلاصي. يسمعني الهي 
حبقوق 3: 18 فاني ابتهج بالرب وافرح باله خلاصي
 
لوقا 1: 69 واقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه 
 
لوقا 1: 71 خلاص من اعدائنا ومن ايدي جميع مبغضينا 
 
لوقا 1: 77 لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم 
 
لوقا 2 :30 لان عينيّ قد ابصرتا خلاصك
 
لوقا 3: 6 ويبصر كل بشر خلاص الله 
 
لوقا 19: 9 فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت اذ هو ايضا ابن ابراهيم 
 
يوحنا 4: 22 انتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون. اما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم. لان الخلاص هو من اليهود 

اعمال 10: 43 له (للمسيح) يشهد جميع الانبياء ان كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا
 
اعمال 4: 12 وليس باحد غيره الخلاص. لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص 

اعمال 13: 26 ايها الرجال الاخوة بني جنس ابراهيم والذين بينكم يتقون الله اليكم أرسلت كلمة هذا الخلاص
 
اعمال 13: 47 لان هكذا اوصانا الرب. قد اقمتك نورا للامم لتكون انت خلاصا الى اقصى الارض 
 
اعمال 16: 17 هذه اتبعت بولس وإيانا وصرخت قائلة هؤلاء الناس هم عبيد الله العلي الذين ينادون لكم بطريق الخلاص
اعمال 28: 28 فليكن معلوما عندكم ان خلاص الله قد أرسل الى الامم وهم سيسمعون 
رومية 1: 16 لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي اولا ثم لليوناني 
 
رومية 10: 1 ايها الاخوة ان مسرّة قلبي وطلبتي الى الله لاجل اسرائيل هي للخلاص
 
رومية 10: 10 لان القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص
 
رومية 11: 11 فاقول ألعلهم عثروا لكي يسقطوا. حاشا. بل بزلتهم صار الخلاص للامم لاغارتهم 
 
رومية 13: 11 هذا وانكم عارفون الوقت انها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم. فان خلاصنا الآن اقرب مما كان حين آمنّا 

2 كورنثوس 1: 6 فان كنا نتضايق فلاجل تعزيتكم وخلاصكم العامل في احتمال نفس الآلام التي نتألم بها نحن ايضا. او نتعزى فلاجل تعزيتكم وخلاصكم

2 كورنثوس 1: 12 لان فخرنا هو هذا شهادة ضميرنا اننا في بساطة وإخلاص الله لا في حكمة جسدية بل في نعمة الله تصرفنا في العالم ولا سيما من نحوكم 


2 كورنثوس 6: 2 لانه يقول. في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص اعنتك. هوذا الآن وقت مقبول. هوذا الآن يوم خلاص
2 كورنثوس 7: 10 لان الحزن الذي بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة. واما حزن العالم فينشئ موتا 
 
افسس 1: 13 الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس 
 
افسس 6: 17 وخذوا خوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله 
 
فيلبي 1: 19 لاني اعلم ان هذا يأول لي الى خلاص بطلبتكم وموازرة روح يسوع المسيح 
 
فيلبي 1: 28 غير مخوّفين بشيء من المقاومين الامر الذي هو لهم بيّنة للهلاك واما لكم فللخلاص وذلك من الله 
 
فيلبي 2: 12 اذا يا احبائي كما اطعتم كل حين ليس كما في حضوري فقط بل الآن بالأولى جدا في غيابي تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة 

1 تسالونيكي 5: 8 واما نحن الذين من نهار فلنصح لابسين درع الايمان والمحبة وخوذة هي رجاء الخلاص

1 تسالونيكي 5: 9 لان الله لم يجعلنا للغضب بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح 

2 تسالونيكي 2: 13 واما نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الرب ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق 

2 تيموثاوس 2: 10 لاجل ذلك انا اصبر على كل شيء لاجل المختارين لكي يحصلوا هم ايضا على الخلاص الذي في المسيح يسوع مع مجد ابدي 

2 تيموثاوس 3: 15 وانك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة ان تحكّمك للخلاص بالايمان الذي في المسيح يسوع 
 
عبرانيين 1: 14 أليس جميعهم ارواحا خادمة مرسلة للخدمة لاجل العتيدين ان يرثوا الخلاص
 
عبرانيين 2: 3 فكيف ننجو نحن ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره قد ابتدأ الرب بالتكلم به ثم تثبت لنا من الذين سمعوا 
 
عبرانيين 2: 10 لانه لاق بذاك الذي من اجله الكل وبه الكل وهو آت بابناء كثيرين الى المجد ان يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام 
 
عبرانيين 5: 9 واذ كمّل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص ابدي 
 
عبرانيين 6: 9 ولكننا قد تيقنا من جهتكم ايها الاحباء امورا افضل ومختصة بالخلاص وان كنا نتكلم هكذا 
 
عبرانيين 9: 28 هكذا المسيح ايضا بعدما قدّم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه 
 
عبرانيين 11: 7 بالايمان نوح لما أوحي اليه عن امور لم ترى بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم وصار وارثا للبر الذي حسب الايمان 

1 بطرس 1: 5 انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير 

1 بطرس 1: 9 نائلين غاية ايمانكم خلاص النفوس 

1 بطرس 1: 10 الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه انبياء. الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لاجلكم 
 
يهوذا 1: 3 ايها الاحباء اذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لاكتب اليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت ان اكتب اليكم واعظا ان تجتهدوا لاجل الايمان المسلّم مرة للقديسين 
 
رؤيا 7: 10 وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين الخلاص لالهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف 
 
رؤيا 12: 10 وسمعت صوتا عظيما قائلا في السماء الآن صار خلاص الهنا وقدرته وملكه وسلطان مسيحه لانه قد طرح المشتكي على اخوتنا الذي كان يشتكي عليهم امام الهنا نهارا وليلا 
 
رؤيا 19: 1 وبعد هذا سمعت صوتا عظيما من جمع كثير في السماء قائلا هللويا. الخلاص والمجد والكرامة والقدرة للرب الهنا 


خلص
 
تكوين 48: 16 الملاك الذي خلصني من كل شر يبارك الغلامين. وليدع عليهما اسمي واسم ابوي ابراهيم واسحق. وليكثرا كثيرا في الارض 
 
خروج 6: 6 لذلك قل لبني اسرائيل انا الرب. وانا اخرجكم من تحت اثقال المصريين وانقذكم من عبوديتهم واخلصكم بذراع ممدودة وباحكام عظيمة 
 
خروج 18: 8 فقصّ موسى على حميه كل ما صنع الرب بفرعون والمصريين من اجل اسرائيل وكل المشقة التي اصابتهم في الطريق فخلصهم الرب 
 
تثنية 20: 4 لان الرب الهكم سائر معكم لكي يحارب عنكم اعداءكم ليخلصكم
 
قضاة 2: 16 واقام الرب قضاة فخلصوهم من يد ناهبيهم 
 
قضاة 10: 12 والصيدونيون والعمالقة والمعونيين قد ضايقوكم فصرختم اليّ فخلصتكم من ايديهم 
 
قضاة 10: 13 وانتم قد تركتموني وعبدتم آلهة اخرى. لذلك لا اعود اخلصكم
 
قضاة 10: 14 امضوا واصرخوا الى الآلهة التي اخترتموها. لتخلصكم هي في زمان ضيقكم 

1 صموئيل 7: 8 وقال بنو اسرائيل لصموئيل لا تكف عن الصراخ من اجلنا الى الرب الهنا فيخلصنا من يد الفلسطينيين 

2 صموئيل 8: 14 وجعل في ادوم محافظين. وضع محافظين في ادوم كلها وكان جميع الادوميين عبيدا لداود وكان الرب يخلص داود حيثما توجه 

2 صموئيل 22 :3 اله صخرتي به احتمي. ترسي وقرن خلاصي. ملجإي ومناصي. مخلّصي من الظلم تخلصني

2 صموئيل 22: 20 اخرجني الى الرحب. خلصني لانه سرّ .بي 

2 صموئيل 22: 28 وتخلص الشعب البائس وعيناك على المترفعين فتضعهم 

2 ملوك 13: 5 واعطى الرب اسرائيل مخلصا فخرجوا من تحت يد الاراميين واقام بنو اسرائيل في خيامهم كامس وما قبله 

2 ملوك 19: 19 والآن ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك 

1 اخبار 18: 6 وجعل داود محافظين في ارام دمشق وصار الاراميون لداود عبيدا يقدمون هدايا. وكان الرب يخلص داود حيثما توجّه 

1 اخبار 18: 13 وجعل في ادوم محافظين فصار جميع الادوميين عبيدا لداود وكان الرب يخلص داود حيثما توجّه 

2 اخبار  20: 9 اذا جاء علينا شر سيف قضاء او وبأ او جوع ووقفنا امام هذا البيت  وامامك لان اسمك في هذا البيت وصرخنا اليك من ضيقنا فانك تسمع وتخلص

2 اخبار 32: 22 وخلص الرب حزقيا وسكان اورشليم من سنحاريب ملك اشور ومن يد الجميع وحماهم من كل ناحية 
 
ايوب 22: 29 اذا وضعوا تقول رفع. ويخلص المنخفض العينين 
 
ايوب 26: 2 كيف اعنت من لا قوة له وخلصت ذراعا لا عزّ لها 
 
ايوب 40: 14 فانا ايضا احمدك لان يمينك تخلصك
 
مزامير 7: 1 شجوية لداود غناها للرب بسبب كلام كوش البنياميني. يا رب الهي عليك توكلت. خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني ونجني 
 
مزامير 12: 1 لامام المغنين على القرار. مزمور لداود. خلص يا رب لانه قد انقرض التقي لانه قد انقطع الامناء من بني البشر 
 
مزامير 18: 19 اخرجني الى الرحب. خلصني لانه سرّ بي
 
مزامير 18: 27 لانك انت تخلص الشعب البائس والاعين المرتفعة تضعها 
 
مزامير 22: 21 خلصني من فم الاسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي 
 
مزامير 31: 16 اضئ بوجهك على عبدك. خلصني برحمتك 
 
مزامير 33: 16 لن يخلص الملك بكثرة الجيش. الجبار لا ينقذ بعظم القوة 
 
مزامير 34:6 هذا المسكين صرخ والرب استمعه ومن كل ضيقاته .خلصه
 
مزامير 34: 6 هذا المسكين صرخ والرب استمعه ومن كل ضيقاته خلصه
 
مزامير 34: 18 قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب ويخلص المنسحقي الروح 
 
مزامير 37: 40 ويعينهم الرب وينجيهم. ينقذهم من الاشرار ويخلصهم لانهم احتموا به 
 
مزامير 44: 3 لانه ليس بسيفهم امتلكوا الارض ولا ذراعهم خلصتهم لكن يمينك وذراعك ونور وجهك لانك رضيت عنهم 
مزامير 44:6 لاني على قوسي لا اتكل وسيفي لا يخلصني
 
مزامير 44: 7 لانك انت خلصتنا من مضايقينا واخزيت مبغضينا 
 
مزامير 54: 1 لامام المغنين على ذوات الاوتار. قصيدة لداود عندما أتى الزيفيون وقالوا لشاول أليس داود مختبئا عندنا. اللهم باسمك خلصني وبقوتك احكم لي 
 
مزامير 55:16 اما انا فالى الله اصرخ والرب .يخلصني
مزامير 57:3 يرسل من السماء ويخلصني. عيّر الذي يتهممني. سلاه. يرسل الله رحمته .وحقه 
مزامير 59:2 نجني من فاعلي الاثم ومن رجال الدماء .خلصني
مزامير 69:1 لامام المغنين على السوسن. لداود. خلصني يا الله لان المياه قد دخلت الى .نفسي 
مزامير 69:35 لان الله يخلص صهيون ويبني مدن يهوذا فيسكنون هناك .ويرثونها 

 
مزامير 72: 13 يشفق على المسكين والبائس ويخلص انفس الفقراء 
 
مزامير 80: 3 يا الله ارجعنا وانر بوجهك فنخلص
 
مزامير 80: 7 يا اله الجنود ارجعنا وانر بوجهك فنخلص
 
مزامير 80: 19 يا رب اله الجنود ارجعنا. أنر بوجهك فنخلص
 
مزامير 86: 2 احفظ نفسي لاني تقي. يا الهي خلص انت عبدك المتكل عليك 
 
مزامير 86: 16 التفت اليّ وارحمني. اعط عبدك قوتك وخلص ابن امتك 
 
مزامير 98: 1 مزمور. رنموا للرب ترنيمة جديدة لانه صنع عجائب. خلصته يمينه وذراع قدسه 
 
مزامير 106: 8 فخلصهم من اجل اسمه ليعرف بجبروته 
 
مزامير 106: 21 نسوا الله مخلصهم الصانع عظائم في مصر 
 
مزامير 107: 13 ثم صرخوا الى الرب في ضيقهم فخلصهم من شدائدهم 
 
مزامير 107: 28 فيصرخون الى الرب في ضيقهم ومن شدائدهم يخلصهم
 
مزامير 108: 6 لكي ينجو احباؤك. خلص بيمينك واستجب لي 
 
مزامير 116: 6 الرب حافظ البسطاء. تذللت فخلصني

مزامير 119: 117 اسندني فاخلص واراعي فرائضك دائما 
 
مزامير 145: 19 يعمل رضى خائفيه ويسمع تضرعهم فيخلصهم
 
امثال 28: 18 السالك بالكمال يخلص والملتوي في طريقين يسقط في احداهما 
 
اشعياء 19: 20 فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في ارض مصر. لانهم يصرخون الى الرب بسبب المضايقين فيرسل لهم مخلصا ومحاميا وينقذهم 
 
اشعياء 30: 15 لانه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس اسرائيل. بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون. بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم. فلم تشاءوا 
 
اشعياء 35: 4 قولوا لخائفي القلوب تشددوا لا تخافوا. هوذا الهكم. الانتقام ياتي. جزاء الله. هو ياتي ويخلصكم
 
اشعياء 37: 35 وأحامي عن هذه المدينة لاخلصها من اجل نفسي ومن اجل داود عبدي 
 
اشعياء 43: 11 انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص
 
اشعياء 45: 15 حقا انت اله محتجب يا اله اسرائيل المخلص
 
اشعياء 45: 17 اما اسرائيل فيخلص بالرب خلاصا ابديا. لا تخزون ولا تخجلون الى دهور الابد 
 
اشعياء 45: 20 اجتمعوا وهلموا تقدموا معا ايها الناجون من الامم. لا يعلم الحاملون خشب صنمهم والمصلون الى اله لا يخلص
 
اشعياء 45: 22 التفتوا اليّ واخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله وليس آخر 
 
اشعياء 46: 7 يرفعونه على الكتف. يحملونه ويضعونه في مكانه ليقف من موضعه لا يبرح. يزعق احد اليه فلا يجيب. من شدته لا يخلصه
 
اشعياء 60: 16 وترضعين لبن الامم وترضعين ثدي ملوك وتعرفين اني انا الرب مخلصك ووليك عزيز يعقوب 
 
اشعياء 62: 11 هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك آت ها اجرته معه وجزاؤه امامه 
 
اشعياء 63: 8 وقد قال حقا انهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون. فصار لهم مخلصا
 
اشعياء 63: 9 في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم. بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الايام القديمة 
 
اشعياء 64: 5 تلاقي الفرح الصانع البر. الذين يذكرونك في طرقك. ها انت سخطت اذ اخطأنا. هي الى الابد فنخلص
 
ارميا 8: 20 مضى الحصاد انتهى الصيف ونحن لم نخلص
 
ارميا 14: 8 يا رجاء اسرائيل مخلصه في زمان الضيق لماذا تكون كغريب في الارض وكمسافر يميل ليبيت 
 
ارميا 17: 14 اشفني يا رب فاشفى. خلصنيفاخلص لانك انت تسبيحتي 
 
ارميا 23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا 
 
ارميا 30: 7 آه لان ذلك اليوم عظيم وليس مثله. وهو وقت ضيق على يعقوب ولكنه سيخلص منه 
 
ارميا 30: 10 اما انت يا عبدي يعقوب فلا تخف يقول الرب ولا ترتعب يا اسرائيل لاني هانذا اخلصك من بعيد ونسلك من ارض سبيه فيرجع يعقوب ويطمئن ويستريح ولا مزعج 
 
ارميا 30:11 لاني انا معك يقول الرب لاخلصك. وان افنيت جميع الامم الذين بددتك اليهم فانت لا افنيك بل اؤدبك بالحق ولا ابرئك .تبرئة 

ارميا 31: 7 لانه هكذا قال الرب. رنموا ليعقوب فرحا واهتفوا براس الشعوب. سمعوا سبحوا وقولوا خلص يا رب شعبك بقية اسرائيل 
 
ارميا 33: 16 في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا وتسكن اورشليم آمنة وهذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا 
 
ارميا 42: 11 لا تخافوا ملك بابل الذي انتم خائفوه. لا تخافوه يقول الرب لاني انا معكم لاخلصكم وانقذكم من يده 
 
ارميا 46: 27 وانت فلا تخف يا عبدي يعقوب ولا ترتعب يا اسرائيل لاني هانذا اخلصك من بعيد ونسلك من ارض سبيهم فيرجع يعقوب ويطمئن ويستريح ولا مخيف 
 
حزقيال 14: 14 وكان فيها هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة نوح ودانيال وايوب فانهم انما يخلصون انفسهم ببرهم يقول السيد الرب 
 
حزقيال 14: 16 وفي وسطها هؤلاء الثلاثة الرجال فحيّ انا يقول السيد الرب انهم لا يخلصون بنين ولا بنات. هم وحدهم يخلصون والارض تصير خربة 
 
حزقيال 14: 18 وفي وسطها هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة فحيّ انا يقول السيد الرب انهم لا يخلّصون بنين ولا بنات بل هم وحدهم يخلصون
 
حزقيال 14: 20 وفي وسطها نوح ودانيال وايوب فحيّ انا يقول السيد الرب انهم لا يخلصون ابنا ولا ابنة. انما يخلصون انفسهم ببرهم 
 
حزقيال 33: 9 وان حذّرت الشرير من طريقه ليرجع عنه ولم يرجع عن طريقه فهو يموت بذنبه. اما انت فقد خلصت نفسك 
 
حزقيال 34: 10 هكذا قال السيد الرب هانذا على الرعاة واطلب غنمي من يدهم واكفهم عن رعي الغنم ولا يرعى الرعاة انفسهم بعد فاخلص غنمي من افواههم فلا تكون لهم مأكلا 
 
حزقيال 34: 12 كما يفتقد الراعي قطيعه يوم يكون في وسط غنمه المشتّتة هكذا افتقد غنمي واخلصها من جميع الاماكن التي تشتّتت اليها في يوم الغيم والضباب 
 
حزقيال 37: 23 ولا يتنجسون بعد باصنامهم ولا برجاساتهم ولا بشيء من معاصيهم بل اخلصهم من كل مساكنهم التي فيها اخطأوا واطهّرهم فيكونون لي شعبا وانا اكون لهم الها 
هوشع 13: 14 من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم. اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية. تختفي الندامة عن عينيّ 
 
صفنيا 3: 19 هانذا في ذلك اليوم اعامل كل مذلّليك واخلص الظالعة واجمع المنفية واجعلهم تسبيحة واسما في كل ارض خزيهم 
 
زكريا 8:13 ويكون كما انكم كنتم لعنة بين الامم يا بيت يهوذا ويا بيت اسرائيل كذلك اخلصكم فتكونون بركة فلا تخافوا. لتتشدد .ايديكم
 
زكريا 8:13 ويكون كما انكم كنتم لعنة بين الامم يا بيت يهوذا ويا بيت اسرائيل كذلك اخلصكم فتكونون بركة فلا تخافوا. لتتشدد ايديكم 
زكريا 9: 16 ويخلصهم الرب الههم في ذلك اليوم كقطيع شعبه بل كحجارة التاج مرفوعة على ارضه 
 
زكريا 12: 7 ويخلص الرب خيام يهوذا اولا لكيلا يتعاظم افتخار بيت داود وافتخار سكان اورشليم على يهوذا 
 
متى 10: 22 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي. ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص
 
متى 19: 25 فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدا قائلين. اذا من يستطيع ان يخلص
 
متى 24: 13 ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص
 
متى 24: 22 ولو لم تقصّر تلك الايام لم يخلص جسد. ولكن لاجل المختارين تقصّر تلك الايام 
 
مرقس 10: 26 فبهتوا الى الغاية قائلين بعضهم لبعض فمن يستطيع ان يخلص
 
مرقس 13: 13 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي. ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص
 
مرقس 13: 20 ولو لم يقصّر الرب تلك الايام لم يخلص جسد. ولكن لاجل المختارين الذين اختارهم قصّر الايام 
 
مرقس 16: 16 من آمن واعتمد خلص. ومن لم يؤمن يدن 
 
لوقا 8: 12 والذين على الطريق هم الذين يسمعون ثم يأتي ابليس وينزع الكلمة من قلوبهم لئلا يؤمنوا فيخلصوا
 
لوقا 8: 36 فاخبرهم ايضا الذين رأوا كيف خلص المجنون 
 
لوقا 13: 23 فقال له واحد يا سيد أقليل هم الذين يخلصون. فقال لهم 
 
لوقا 17: 19 ثم قال له قم وامض. ايمانك خلصك
 
لوقا 18:26 فقال الذين سمعوا فمن يستطيع ان .يخلص
 
لوقا 18: 26 فقال الذين سمعوا فمن يستطيع ان يخلص
 
يوحنا 5: 34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان. ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم 
 
يوحنا 10: 9 انا هو الباب. ان دخل بي احد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى 
 
اعمال 2: 21 ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص
 
اعمال 2: 40 وباقوال أخر كثيرة كان يشهد لهم ويعظهم قائلا اخلصوا من هذا الجيل الملتوي 
 
اعمال 2: 47 مسبحين الله ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون
 
اعمال 4: 12 وليس باحد غيره الخلاص. لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص
 
اعمال 11: 14 وهو يكلمك كلاما به تخلص انت وكل بيتك 
 
اعمال 15: 11 لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما أولئك ايضا 
 
اعمال 16: 30 ثم اخرجهما وقال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي ان افعل لكي اخلص
 
اعمال 16: 31 فقالا آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك 
 
رومية 5: 9 فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب 
 
رومية 5: 10 لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته 
 
رومية 8: 24 لاننا بالرجاء خلصنا. ولكن الرجاء المنظور ليس رجاء. لان ما ينظره احد كيف يرجوه ايضا 
 
رومية 9: 27 واشعياء يصرخ من جهة اسرائيل وان كان عدد بني اسرائيل كرمل البحر فالبقية ستخلص


يوحنا 5: 34 وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان. ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم 
 
يوحنا 10: 9 انا هو الباب. ان دخل بي احد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى 
 
اعمال 2: 21 ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص
 
اعمال 2: 40 وباقوال أخر كثيرة كان يشهد لهم ويعظهم قائلا اخلصوا من هذا الجيل الملتوي 
 
اعمال 2: 47 مسبحين الله ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون
 
اعمال 4: 12 وليس باحد غيره الخلاص. لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص
 
اعمال 11: 14 وهو يكلمك كلاما به تخلص انت وكل بيتك 
 
اعمال 15: 11 لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما أولئك ايضا 
 
اعمال 16: 30 ثم اخرجهما وقال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي ان افعل لكي اخلص
 
اعمال 16 :31 فقالا آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك 
 
رومية 5: 9 فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب 
 
رومية 5: 10 لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته 
 
رومية 8: 24 لاننا بالرجاء خلصنا. ولكن الرجاء المنظور ليس رجاء. لان ما ينظره احد كيف يرجوه ايضا 
 
رومية 9: 27 واشعياء يصرخ من جهة اسرائيل وان كان عدد بني اسرائيل كرمل البحر فالبقية ستخلص
 
رومية 10: 9 لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت
 
رومية 10: 13 لان كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص
 
رومية 11: 26 وهكذا سيخلص جميع اسرائيل. كما هو مكتوب سيخرج من صهيون المنقذ ويرد الفجور عن يعقوب 

1 كورنثوس 3: 15 ان احترق عمل احد فسيخسر واما هو فسيخلص ولكن كما بنار 

1 كورنثوس 5:5 ان يسلم مثل هذا للشيطان لهلاك الجسد لكي تخلص الروح في يوم الرب .يسوع 


1 كورنثوس 10 :33 كما انا ايضا أرضي الجميع في كل شيء غير طالب ما يوافق نفسي بل الكثيرين لكي يخلصوا

1 كورنثوس 15: 2 وبه ايضا تخلصون ان كنتم تذكرون اي كلام بشرتكم به الا اذا كنتم قد آمنتم عبثا 

2 كورنثوس 2: 15 لاننا رائحة المسيح الذكية للّه في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون 
 
فيلبي 1: 10 حتى تميّزوا الامور المتخالفة لكي تكونوا مخلصين وبلا عثرة الى يوم المسيح 

1 تسالونيكي 2: 16 يمنعوننا عن ان نكلم الامم لكي يخلصوا حتى يتمموا خطاياهم كل حين. ولكن قد ادركهم الغضب الى النهاية 

2 تسالونيكي 2: 10 وبكل خديعة الاثم في الهالكين لانهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى خلصوا

1 تيموثاوس 2: 4 الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون 

1 تيموثاوس 2: 15 ولكنها ستخلص بولادة الاولاد ان ثبتن في الايمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل 

1 بطرس 4: 18 وان كان البار بالجهد يخلص فالفاجر والخاطئ اين يظهران 

2 بطرس 1:1 سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا والمخلص يسوع المسيح *


----------



## besm alslib (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الخلاص 2*


*

مزامير 3:8
8 ‎للرب الخلاص.على شعبك بركتك.سلاه

مزامير 37:39
39 ‎اما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب حصنهم في زمان الضيق‎.

ارميا 3:23
23 حقا باطلة هي الآكام ثروة الجبال.حقا بالرب الهنا خلاص اسرائيل.

2 تيموثاوس 1:9
9 الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى اعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنة الازلية


3) Is of the appointment of God 
# 1Th 5:9 
1 تسالونيكي 5:9
9 لان الله لم يجعلنا للغضب بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح


1 تيموثاوس 2:4
4 الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون.

اشعياء 63:9
9 في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم.بمحبته ورأفته هو فكهم ورفعهم وحملهم كل الايام القديمة

افسس 5:23
23 لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما ان المسيح ايضا راس الكنيسة.وهو مخلّص الجسد.


اشعياء 45:21
21 اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا.من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان.أليس انا الرب ولا اله آخر غيري.اله بار ومخلّص.ليس سواي.
22 التفتوا اليّ واخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله وليس آخر.

اشعياء 59:16
16 فرأى انه ليس انسان وتحيّر من انه ليس شفيع.فخلّصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده.

اعمال 4:12
12 وليس باحد غيره الخلاص.لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص

تكوين 3:15
15 واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه.



اشعياء 35:4
4 قولوا لخائفي القلوب تشددوا لا تخافوا.هوذا الهكم.الانتقام ياتي.جزاء الله.هو ياتي ويخلصكم

اشعياء 45:17
17 اما اسرائيل فيخلص بالرب خلاصا ابديا.لا تخزون ولا تخجلون الى دهور الابد.

زكريا 9:16
16 ويخلصهم الرب الههم في ذلك اليوم كقطيع شعبه بل كحجارة التاج مرفوعة على ارضه.

رومية 11:26
26 وهكذا سيخلص جميع اسرائيل.كما هو مكتوب سيخرج من صهيون المنقذ ويرد الفجور عن يعقوب.

اشعياء 45:22
22 التفتوا اليّ واخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله وليس آخر.

اشعياء 49:6
6 فقال قليل ان تكون لي عبدا لاقامة اسباط يعقوب ورد محفوظي اسرائيل.فقد جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون خلاصي الى اقصى الارض.

اشعياء 52:10
10 قد شمر الرب عن ذراع قدسه امام عيون كل الامم فترى كل اطراف الارض خلاص الهنا

افسس 1:13
13 الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس

2 تيموثاوس 1:10
10 وانما أظهرت الآن بظهور مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح الذي ابطل الموت وانار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الانجيل


رومية 11:11
11 فاقول ألعلهم عثروا لكي يسقطوا.حاشا.بل بزلتهم صار الخلاص للامم لاغارتهم.

عبرانيين 2:10
10 لانه لاق بذاك الذي من اجله الكل وبه الكل وهو آت بابناء كثيرين الى المجد ان يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام.

عبرانيين 5:9
9 واذ كمّل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص ابدي

اشعياء 49:6
6 فقال قليل ان تكون لي عبدا لاقامة اسباط يعقوب ورد محفوظي اسرائيل.فقد جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون خلاصي الى اقصى الارض.


لوقا 1:69
69 واقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه.

زكريا 9:9
9 ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم.هوذا ملكك يأتي اليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان.


اشعياء 62:11
11 هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك آت ها اجرته معه وجزاؤه امامه.

لوقا 19:9
9 فقال له يسوع اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت اذ هو ايضا ابن ابراهيم.

اشعياء 63:1
1 من ذا الآتي من ادوم بثياب حمر من بصرة هذا البهي بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته.انا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص.

عبرانيين 7:25
25 فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلّص ايضا الى التمام الذين يتقدمون به الى الله اذ هو حيّ في كل حين ليشفع فيهم.

متى 18:11
11 لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قد هلك.

1 تيموثاوس 1:15
15 صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول ان المسيح يسوع جاء الى العالم ليخلّص الخطاة الذين اولهم انا.


يوحنا 3:14
14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان
15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.

غلاطية 1:4
4 الذي بذل نفسه لاجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب ارادة الله وابينا


اعمال 5:31
31 ‎هذا رفّعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلّصا ليعطي اسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا‎.

رومية 11:6
6 فان كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالاعمال.وإلا فليست النعمة بعد نعمة.وان كان بالاعمال فليس بعد نعمة.وإلا فالعمل لا يكون بعد عملا.

افسس 2:9
9 ليس من اعمال كي لايفتخر احد

2 تيموثاوس 1:9
9 الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى اعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنة الازلية

تيطس 3:5
5 لا باعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس

افسس 2:5
5 ونحن اموات بالخطايا احيانا مع المسيح.بالنعمة انتم مخلّصون.

افسس 2:8
8 لانكم بالنعمة مخلّصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله.

2 تيموثاوس 1:9
9 الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضىاعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنة الازلية

تيطس 2:11
11 لانه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلّصة لجميع الناس

رومية 5:8
8 ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا.

1 يوحنا 4:9
9 بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به.
10 في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا

مزامير 6:4
4 عد يا رب.نج نفسي.خلّصني من اجل رحمتك‎.

تيطس 3:5
5 لا باعمال في بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس

2 بطرس 3:15
15 واحسبوا اناة ربنا خلاصا.كما كتب اليكم اخونا الحبيب بولس ايضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له

مرقس 16:16
16 من آمن واعتمد خلص.ومن لم يؤمن يدن.

اعمال 16:31
31 ‎فقالا آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك‎.

رومية 10:9
9 لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت.

افسس 2:8
8 لانكم بالنعمة مخلّصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم.هو عطية الله.

1 بطرس 1:5
5 انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير.


رومية 5:10
10 لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته.

متى 1:21
21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم.

1 يوحنا 3:5
5 وتعلمون ان ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية.

حزقيال 36:29
29 واخلّصكم من كل نجاساتكم وادعو الحنطة واكثرها ولا اضع عليكم جوعا.


كولوسي 2:15
15 اذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين اشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه

عبرانيين 2:14
14 فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس
15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.

رومية 5:9
9 فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب.

1 تسالونيكي 1:10
10 وتنتظروا ابنه من السماء الذي اقامه من الاموات يسوع الذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي

غلاطية 1:4
4 الذي بذل نفسه لاجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب ارادة الله وابينا

لوقا 1:71
71 خلاص من اعدائنا ومن ايدي جميع مبغضينا.

لوقا 1:74
74 ان يعطينا اننا بلا خوف منقذين من ايدي اعدائنا نعبده


يوحنا 3:16
16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم.


رومية 10:10
10 لان القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص.

يوحنا 3:3
3 اجاب يسوع وقال له الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله.

متى 10:22
22 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.

عبرانيين 2:3
3 فكيف ننجو نحن ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره قد ابتدأ الرب بالتكلم به ثم تثبت لنا من الذين سمعوا

2 تيموثاوس 2:10
10 لاجل ذلك انا اصبر على كل شيء لاجل المختارين لكي يحصلوا هم ايضا على الخلاص الذي في المسيح يسوع مع مجد ابدي.


يهوذا 1:3
3 ايها  الاحباء اذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لاكتب اليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت ان  اكتب اليكم واعظا ان تجتهدوا لاجل الايمان المسلّم مرة للقديسين.

اشعياء 51:8
8 لانه كالثوب ياكلهم العث وكالصوف ياكلهم السوس اما بري فالى الابد يكون وخلاصي الى دور الادوار


عبرانيين 7:25
25 فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلّص ايضا الى التمام الذين يتقدمون به الى الله اذ هو حيّ في كل حين ليشفع فيهم.


اشعياء 45:17
17 اما اسرائيل فيخلص بالرب خلاصا ابديا.لا تخزون ولا تخجلون الى دهور الابد.

اشعياء 51:6
6 ارفعوا  الى السموات عيونكم وانظروا الى الارض من تحت.فان السموات كالدخان تضمحلّ  والارض كثوب تبلى وسكانها كالبعوض يموتون.اما خلاصي فالى الابد يكون وبري  لا ينقض.

عبرانيين 5:9
9 واذ كمّل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص ابدي

1 بطرس 1:10
10 الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه انبياء.الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لاجلكم

رومية 1:16
16 لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن لليهودي اولا ثم لليوناني.

1 كورنثوس 1:18
18 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله.

1 كورنثوس 1:21
21 لانه اذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله ان يخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة.

2 تيموثاوس 3:15
15 وانك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة ان تحكّمك للخلاص بالايمان الذي في المسيح يسوع.

يعقوب 1:21
21 لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة وكثرة شر فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة ان تخلّص نفوسكم.


اشعياء 49:8
8 هكذا قال الرب.في وقت القبول استجبتك وفي يوم الخلاص اعنتك.فاحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب لاقامة الارض لتمليك املاك البراري

2 كورنثوس 6:2
2 لانه يقول.في وقت مقبول سمعتك وفي يوم خلاص اعنتك.هوذا الآن وقت مقبول.هوذا الآن يوم خلاص.


فيلبي 2:12
12 اذا يا احبائي كما اطعتم كل حين ليس كما في حضوري فقط بل الآن بالأولى جدا في غيابي تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة


2 تسالونيكي 2:13
13 واما  نحن فينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين لاجلكم ايها الاخوة المحبوبون من الرب  ان الله اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق.

2 تيموثاوس 1:9
9 الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى اعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الازمنة الازلية

1 تسالونيكي 5:9
9 لان الله لم يجعلنا للغضب بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح


عبرانيين 1:14
14 أليس جميعهم ارواحا خادمة مرسلة للخدمة لاجل العتيدين ان يرثوا الخلاص



اعمال 15:11
11 ‎لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما أولئك ايضا‎.


فيلبي 1:28
28 غير مخوّفين بشيء من المقاومين الامر الذي هو لهم بيّنة للهلاك واما لكم فللخلاص وذلك من الله.
29 لانه قد وهب لكم لاجل المسيح لا ان تؤمنوا به فقط بل ايضا ان تتألموا لاجله.



1 بطرس 1:5
5 انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير.

مزامير 149:4
4 ‎لان الرب راض عن شعبه.يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص‎.


اشعياء 61:10
10 فرحا افرح بالرب.تبتهج نفسي بالهي لانه قد البسني ثياب الخلاص كساني رداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزين بحليها.


لوقا 2:30
30 لان عينيّ قد ابصرتا خلاصك


مزامير 40:16
16 ليبتهج ويفرح بك جميع طالبيك.ليقل ابدا محبو خلاصك يتعظم الرب


مراثي 3:26
26 جيد ان ينتظر الانسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب.

رومية 8:24
24 لاننا بالرجاء خلصنا.ولكن الرجاء المنظور ليس رجاء.لان ما ينظره احد كيف يرجوه ايضا.



تكوين 49:18
18 لخلاصك انتظرت يا رب

مراثي 3:26
26 جيد ان ينتظر الانسان ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب.



مزامير 119:81
81 ك ـ تاقت نفسي الى خلاصك.كلامك انتظرت‎.

مزامير 119:174
174 ‎اشتقت الى خلاصك يا رب وشريعتك هي لذّتي‎.


مزامير 119:123
123 ‎كلت عيناي اشتياقا الى خلاصك والى كلمة برك‎.


رومية 13:11
11 هذا وانكم عارفون الوقت انها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم.فان خلاصنا الآن اقرب مما كان حين آمنّا.

1 بطرس 1:9
9 نائلين غاية ايمانكم خلاص النفوس.

اشعياء 52:7
7 ما اجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المخبر بالسلام المبشر بالخير المخبر بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك الهك.

رومية 10:15
15 وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا.كما هو مكتوب ما اجمل اقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات.


مزامير 85:7
7 ‎أرنا يا رب رحمتك واعطنا خلاصك

مزامير 106:4
4 ‎اذكرني يا رب برضا شعبك.تعهدني بخلاصك‎.

مزامير 119:41
41 و ـ لتأتني رحمتك يا رب خلاصك حسب قولك



مزامير 35:3
3 واشرع رمحا وصد تلقاء مطارديّ.قل لنفسي خلاصك انا‏‎.


مزامير 51:12
12 ‎رد لي بهجة خلاصك وبروح منتدبة اعضدني‎.



عبرانيين 6:9
9 ولكننا قد تيقنا من جهتكم ايها الاحباء امورا افضل ومختصة بالخلاص وان كنا نتكلم هكذا.
10 لان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التي اظهرتموها نحو اسمه اذ قد خدمتم القديسين وتخدمونهم.


مزامير 25:5
5 ‎دربني في حقك وعلمني.لانك انت اله خلاصي.اياك انتظرت اليوم كله‎.

اشعياء 12:2
2 هوذا الله خلاصي فاطمئن ولا ارتعب لان ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصا.


1 اخبار 16:23
23 غنّوا للرب يا كل الارض.بشّروا من يوم الى يوم بخلاصه.

مزامير 96:2
2 ‎رنموا للرب باركوا اسمه بشروا من يوم الى يوم بخلاصه‎.

مزامير 116:12
12 ‎ماذا ارد للرب من اجل كلحسناته لي‎.


مزامير 9:14
14 ‎لكي احدث بكل تسابيحك في ابواب ابنة صهيون مبتهجا بخلاصك

مزامير 21:1
1 لامام المغنين.مزمور لداود‎.‎يا رب بقوتك يفرح الملك وبخلاصك كيف لا يبتهج جدا‎.

اشعياء 25:9
9 ويقال في ذلك اليوم هوذا هذا الهنا انتظرناه فخلّصنا.هذا هو الرب انتظرناه.نبتهج ونفرح بخلاصه.


1 كورنثوس 1:31
31 حتى كما هو مكتوب من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب

غلاطية 6:14
14 واما من جهتي فحاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وانا للعالم.

مزامير 40:10
10 ‎لم اكتم عدلك في وسط قلبي.تكلمت بامانتك وخلاصك.لم اخف رحمتك وحقك عن الجماعة العظيمة

مزامير 71:15
15 ‎فمي يحدث بعدلك اليوم كله بخلاصك لاني لا اعرف لها اعدادا‎.


2 كورنثوس 7:10
10 لان الحزن الذي بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة.واما حزن العالم فينشئ موتا.


اشعياء 52:10
10 قد شمر الرب عن ذراع قدسه امام عيون كل الامم فترى كل اطراف الارض خلاص الهنا

لوقا 3:6
6 ويبصر كل بشر خلاص الله

لوقا 1:77
77 لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم



اعمال 16:17
17 ‎هذه اتبعت بولس وإيانا وصرخت قائلة هؤلاء الناس هم عبيد الله العلي الذين ينادون لكم بطريق الخلاص‎.


حزقيال 3:18
18 اذا  قلت للشرير موتا تموت وما انذرته انت ولا تكلمت انذارا للشرير من طريقه  الرديئة لإحيائه فذلك الشرير يموت باثمه اما دمه فمن يدك اطلبه.
19 وان انذرت انت الشرير ولم يرجع عن شره ولا عن طريقه الرديئة فانه يموت باثمه.اما انت فقد نجيت نفسك.

اعمال 2:40
40 ‎وباقوال أخر كثيرة كان يشهد لهم ويعظهم قائلا اخلصوا من هذا الجيل الملتوي‎.


رومية 11:14
14 لعلي أغير انسبائي واخلّص اناسا منهم.


2 اخبار 6:41
41 والآن قم ايها الرب الاله الى راحتك انت وتابوت عزّك.كهنتك ايها الرب الاله يلبسون الخلاص واتقياؤك يبتهجون بالخير

مزامير 132:16
16 ‎كهنتها البس خلاصا واتقياؤها يهتفون هتافا‎.


1 كورنثوس 9:22
22 صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لاربح الضعفاء .صرت للكل كل شيء لاخلّص على كل حال قوما.


2 تيموثاوس 2:10
10 لاجل ذلك انا اصبر على كل شيء لاجل المختارين لكي يحصلوا هم ايضا على الخلاص الذي في المسيح يسوع مع مجد ابدي.



2 كورنثوس 2:15
15 لاننا رائحة المسيح الذكية للّه في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون.


رؤيا 7:10
10 وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين الخلاص لالهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف.

رؤيا 19:1
1 وبعد هذا سمعت صوتا عظيما من جمع كثير في السماء قائلا هللويا.الخلاص والمجد والكرامة والقدرة للرب الهنا


اشعياء 45:20
20 اجتمعوا وهلموا تقدموا معا ايها الناجون من الامم.لا يعلم الحاملون خشب صنمهم والمصلون الى اله لا يخلص.

ارميا 2:28
28 فاين آلهتك التي صنعت لنفسك.فليقوموا ان كانوا يخلّصونك في وقت بليتك.لانه على عدد مدنك صارت آلهتك يا يهوذا.


ارميا 3:23
23 حقا باطلة هي الآكام ثروة الجبال.حقا بالرب الهنا خلاص اسرائيل.

عبرانيين 2:3
3 فكيف ننجو نحن ان اهملنا خلاصا هذا مقداره قد ابتدأ الرب بالتكلم به ثم تثبت لنا من الذين سمعوا


مزامير 119:155
155 ‎الخلاص بعيد عن الاشرار لانهم لم يلتمسوا فرائضك‎.

اشعياء 59:11
11 نزأر كلنا كدبة وكحمام هدرا نهدر.ننتظر عدلا وليس هو وخلاصا فيبتعد عنا.


تثنية 32:15
15 فسمن يشورون ورفس.سمنت وغلظت واكتسيت شحما.فرفض الاله الذي عمله.وغبي عن صخرة خلاصه.

2 صموئيل 22:47
47 حيّ هو الرب ومبارك صخرتي ومرتفع اله صخرة خلاصي

مزامير 95:1
1 هلم نرنم للرب نهتف لصخرة خلاصنا‎.

مزامير 18:2
2 ‎الرب صخرتي وحصني ومنقذي.الهي صخرتي به احتمي.ترسي وقرن خلاصي وملجإي‎.

لوقا 1:69
69 واقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه.


2 صموئيل 22:51
51 برج خلاص لملكه والصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود ونسله الى الابد


اشعياء 59:17
17 فلبس البر كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على راسه.ولبس ثياب الانتقام كلباس واكتسى بالغيرة كرداء.

افسس 6:17
17 وخذوا خوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله.


2 صموئيل 22:36
36 وتجعل لي ترس خلاصك ولطفك يعظمني.


اشعياء 62:1
1 من اجل صهيون لا اسكت ومن اجل اورشليم لا اهدأ حتى يخرج برها كضياء وخلاصها كمصباح يتقد.


مزامير 116:13
13 ‎كاس الخلاص اتناول وباسم الرب ادعو‎.


2 اخبار 6:41
41 والآن قم ايها الرب الاله الى راحتك انت وتابوت عزّك.كهنتك ايها الرب الاله يلبسون الخلاص واتقياؤك يبتهجون بالخير

مزامير 132:16
16 ‎كهنتها البس خلاصا واتقياؤها يهتفون هتافا‎.

مزامير 149:4
4 ‎لان الرب راض عن شعبه.يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص‎.

اشعياء 61:10
10 فرحاافرح بالرب.تبتهج نفسي بالهي لانه قد البسني ثياب الخلاص كساني رداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزين بحليها.


اشعياء 12:3
3 فتستقون مياها بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص.


اشعياء 26:1
1 في ذلك اليوم يغنى بهذه الاغنية في ارض يهوذا.لنا مدينة قوية.يجعل الخلاص اسوارا ومترسة.

اشعياء 60:18
18 لا يسمع بعد ظلم في ارضك ولا خراب او سحق في تخومك بل تسمين اسوارك خلاصا وابوابك تسبيحا.

حبقوق 3:8
8 هل على الانهار حمي يا رب هل على الانهار غضبك او على البحر سخطك حتى انك ركبت خيلك مركباتك مركبات الخلاص.


1 كورنثوس 15:57
57 ولكن شكرا للّه الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح.


عدد 21:4
4 وارتحلوا من جبل هور في طريق بحر سوف ليدوروا بارض ادوم فضاقت نفس الشعب في الطريق.
5 وتكلم الشعب على الله وعلى موسى قائلين لماذا اصعدتمانا من مصر لنموت في البرية لانه لا خبز ولا ماء وقد كرهت انفسنا الطعام السخيف.
6 فارسل الرب على الشعب الحيّات المحرقة فلدغت الشعب فمات قوم كثيرون من اسرائيل.
7 فاتى الشعب الى موسى وقالوا قد اخطأنا اذ تكلمنا على الرب وعليك فصل الى الرب ليرفع عنا الحيّات.فصلى موسى لاجل الشعب.
8 فقال الرب لموسى اصنع لك حية محرقة وضعها على راية فكل من لدغ ونظر اليها يحيا.
9 فصنع موسى حية من نحاس ووضعها على الراية فكان متى لدغت حية انسانا ونظر الى حية النحاس يحيا

يوحنا 3:14
14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان
15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الخوف*




*
*
*
*
*تكوين 20: 11 فقال ابراهيم اني قلت ليس في هذا الموضع خوف الله البتة. فيقتلونني لاجل امرأتي *
* 
**تكوين 35: 5 ثم رحلوا. وكان خوف الله على المدن التي حولهم. فلم يسعوا وراء بني يعقوب *
* 
**نحميا  5: 15 ولكن الولاة الاولون الذين قبلي ثقلوا على الشعب واخذوا منهم خبزا  وخمرا فضلا عن اربعين شاقلا من الفضة حتى ان غلمانهم تسلطوا على الشعب.  واما انا فلم افعل هكذا من اجل خوف الله *
* 
**مزامير 19: 9 خوف الرب نقي ثابت الى الابد. احكام الرب حق عادلة كلها *
* 
**مزامير 36: 1 لامام المغنين. لعبد الرب داود. نأمة معصية الشرير في داخل قلبي ان ليس خوف الله امام عينيه *
* 
**مزامير 53: 5 هناك خافوا خوفا ولم يكن خوف لان الله قد بدد عظام محاصرك. اخزيتهم لان الله قد رفضهم *
* 
**مزامير 55: 5 خوف ورعدة أتيا عليّ وغشيني رعب *
* 
**مزامير 64: 1 لامام المغنين. مزمور لداود. استمع يا الله صوتي في شكواي. من خوف العدو احفظ حياتي *
* 
**مزامير 91: 5 لا تخشى من خوف الليل ولا من سهم يطير في النهار *
* 
**امثال 1: 33 اما المستمع لي فيسكن آمنا ويستريح من خوف الشر *
* 
**امثال 3: 25 لا تخش من خوف باغت ولا من خراب الاشرار اذا جاء *
* 
**امثال 10: 24 خوف الشرير هو يأتيه وشهوة الصدّيقين تمنح *
* 
**ارميا 6: 25 لا تخرجوا الى الحقل وفي الطريق لا تمشوا لان سيف العدو خوف من كل جهة *
* 
**ارميا 20: 10 لاني سمعت مذمة من كثيرين. خوف من كل جانب. يقولون اشتكوا فنشتكي عليه. كل اصحابي يراقبون ظلعي قائلين لعله يطغى فنقدر عليه وننتقم منه *
* 
**ارميا 30: 5 لانه هكذا قال الرب. صوت ارتعاد سمعنا. خوف ولا سلام *
* 
**ارميا 48: 43 خوف وحفرة وفخ عليك يا ساكن موآب يقول الرب *
* 
**مراثي 3: 47 صار علينا خوف ورعب هلاك وسحق *
* 
**حزقيال 30: 4 ويأتي سيف على مصر ويكون في كوش خوف شديد عند سقوط القتلى في مصر وياخذون ثروتها وتهدم أسسها *
* 
**حزقيال 30: 9 في ذلك اليوم يخرج من قبلي رسل في سفن لتخويف كوش المطمئنة فياتي عليهم خوف عظيم كما في يوم مصر. لانه هوذا ياتي *
* 
**لوقا 1: 12 فلما رآه زكريا اضطرب ووقع عليه خوف *
* 
**لوقا 1: 65 فوقع خوف على كل جيرانهم. وتحدّث بهذه الأمور جميعها في كل جبال اليهودية *
* 
**لوقا 1: 74 ان يعطينا اننا بلا خوف منقذين من ايدي اعدائنا نعبده *
* 
**لوقا 7: 16 فاخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه *
* 
**لوقا 8 :37 فطلب اليه كل جمهور كورة الجدريين ان يذهب عنهم. لانه اعتراهم خوف عظيم. فدخل السفينة ورجع *
* 
**لوقا 21: 26 والناس يغشى عليهم من خوف وانتظار ما يأتي على المسكونة لان قوات السموات تتزعزع *
* 
**اعمال 2: 43 وصار خوف في كل نفس. وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على ايدي الرسل *
* 
**اعمال 5: 5 فلما سمع حنانيا هذا الكلام وقع ومات. وصار خوف عظيم على جميع الذين سمعوا بذلك *
* 
**اعمال 5: 11 فصار خوف عظيم على جميع الكنيسة وعلى جميع الذين سمعوا بذلك *
* 
**اعمال 9: 31 واما الكنائس في جميع اليهودية والجليل والسامرة فكان لها سلام وكانت تبنى وتسير في خوف الرب وبتعزية الروح القدس كانت تتكاثر*
*تكوين 15: 1 بعد هذه الامور صار كلام الرب الى ابرام في الرؤيا قائلا. لا تخف يا ابرام. انا ترس لك. اجرك كثير جدا *
* 
**تكوين 26: 24 فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة وقال انا اله ابراهيم ابيك. لا تخف لاني معك واباركك واكثر نسلك من اجل ابراهيم عبدي *
* 
**تكوين 46: 3 فقال انا الله اله ابيك. لا تخف من النزول الى مصر. لاني اجعلك امة عظيمة هناك *
* 
**عدد 21: 34 فقال الرب لموسى لا تخف منه لاني قد دفعته الى يدك مع جميع قومه وارضه. فتفعل به كما فعلت بسيحون ملك الاموريين الساكن في حشبون *
* 
**تثنية 1: 21 انظر. قد جعل الرب الهك الارض امامك. اصعد تملك كما كلمك الرب اله آبائك. لا تخف ولا ترتعب *
* 
**تثنية 3: 2 فقال لي الرب لا تخف منه لاني قد دفعته الى يدك وجميع قومه وارضه. فتفعل به كما فعلت بسيحون ملك الاموريين الذي كان ساكنا في حشبون *
* 
**تثنية 31: 8 والرب سائر امامك. هو يكون معك. لا يهملك ولا يتركك. لا تخف ولا ترتعب *
* 

**يشوع 8: 1 فقال الرب ليشوع لا تخف ولا ترتعب. خذ معك جميع رجال الحرب وقم اصعد الى عاي. انظر. قد دفعت بيدك ملك عاي وشعبه ومدينته وارضه *
* 
**قضاة 4: 18 فخرجت ياعيل لاستقبال سيسرا وقالت له مل يا سيدي مل اليّ. لا تخف. فمال اليها الى الخيمة وغطته .باللحاف *
*قضاة 6:23 فقال له الرب السلام لك. لا تخف. لا تموت *

*1 صموئيل 3: 17 فقال ما الكلام الذي كلمك به لا تخف عني. هكذا يعمل لك الله وهكذا يزيد ان اخفيت عني كلمة من كل الكلام الذي كلمك به *

*1 صموئيل 22: 23 أقم معي. لا تخف. لان الذي يطلب نفسي يطلب نفسك ولكنك عندي محفوظ *

*1 صموئيل 23: 17 وقال له لا تخف لان يد شاول ابي لا تجدك وانت تملك على اسرائيل وانا اكون لك ثانيا وشاول ابي ايضا يعلم ذلك *

*2 صموئيل 9: 7 فقال له داود لا تخف. فاني لاعملنّ معك معروفا من اجل يوناثان ابيك وارد لك كل حقول شاول ابيك وانت تاكل خبزا على مائدتي دائما *

*2 ملوك 1: 15 فقال ملاك الرب لايليا انزل معه. لا تخف منه. فقام ونزل معه الى الملك *

*2 ملوك 6: 16 فقال لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم *

*2 ملوك 19: 6 فقال لهم اشعياء هكذا تقولون لسيدكم. هكذا قال الرب. لا تخف بسبب الكلام الذي سمعته الذي جدّف عليّ به غلمان ملك اشور *

*1 اخبار 22: 13 حينئذ تفلح اذا تحفظت لعمل الفرائض والاحكام التي أمر بها الرب موسى لاجل اسرائيل. تشدد وتشجع لا تخف ولا ترتعب *

*1 اخبار 28: 20 وقال داود لسليمان ابنه تشدد وتشجع واعمل لا تخف ولا ترتعب لان الرب الاله الهي معك. لا يخذلك ولا يتركك حتى تكمل كل عمل خدمة بيت الرب *
* 
**اشعياء 7: 4 وقل له. احترز واهدأ. لا تخف ولا يضعف قلبك من اجل ذنبي هاتين الشعلتين المدخنتين بحمو غضب رصين وارام وابن رمليا *
* 
**اشعياء 10: 24 ولكن هكذا يقول السيد رب الجنود لا تخف من اشور يا شعبي الساكن في صهيون. يضربك بالقضيب ويرفع عصاه عليك على اسلوب مصر *
* 
**اشعياء 37: 6 فقال لهم اشعياء. هكذا تقولون لسيدكم. هكذا يقول الرب. لا تخف بسبب الكلام الذي سمعته الذي جدف عليّ به غلمان ملك اشور *
* 
**اشعياء 41: 10 لا تخف لاني معك. لا تتلفت لاني الهك. قد أيدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري *
* 
**اشعياء 41: 13 لاني انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك *
* 
**اشعياء 41: 14 لا تخف يا دودة يعقوب يا شرذمة اسرائيل انا اعينك يقول الرب وفاديك قدوس اسرائيل *
* 
**اشعياء 43: 1 والآن هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب وجابلك يا اسرائيل لا. تخف لاني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك. انت لي *
* 
**اشعياء 43: 5 لا تخف فاني معك. من المشرق آتي بنسلك ومن المغرب اجمعك *
* 
**تكوين 43: 23 فقال سلام لكم. لا تخافوا. الهكم واله ابيكم اعطاكم كنزا في عدالكم. فضتكم وصلت اليّ. ثم اخرج اليهم شمعون *
* 
**تكوين 50 :19 فقال لهم يوسف لا تخافوا. لانه هل انا مكان الله *
* 
**تكوين 50: 21 فالآن لا تخافوا. انا اعولكم واولادكم. فعزّاهم وطيب قلوبهم *
* 
**خروج 14: 13 فقال موسى للشعب لا تخافوا. قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب الذي يصنعه لكم اليوم. فانه كما رأيتم المصريين اليوم لا تعودون ترونهم ايضا الى الابد *
* 
**خروج 20: 20 فقال موسى للشعب لا تخافوا. لان الله انما جاء لكي يمتحنكم ولكي تكون مخافته امام وجوهكم حتى لا تخطئوا *
* 
**تثنية 3: 22 لا تخافوا منهم لان الرب الهكم هو المحارب عنكم *
* 
**تثنية 20: 3 ويقول لهم اسمع يا اسرائيل. انتم قربتم اليوم من الحرب على اعدائكم. لا تضعف قلوبكم. لا تخافوا ولا ترتعدوا ولا ترهبوا وجوههم *
* 
**تثنية 31: 6 تشددوا وتشجعوا. لا تخافوا ولا ترهبوا وجوههم لان الرب الهك سائر معك. لا يهملك ولا يتركك *
* 
**يشوع 10: 25 فقال لهم يشوع لا تخافوا ولا ترتعبوا. تشددوا وتشجعوا. لانه هكذا يفعل الرب بجميع اعدائكم الذين تحاربونهم *
* 
**قضاة 6: 10 وقلت لكم انا الرب الهكم. لا تخافوا آلهة الاموريين الذين انتم ساكنون ارضهم. ولم تسمعوا لصوتي *

*1 صموئيل 12: 20 فقال صموئيل للشعب لا تخافوا. انكم قد فعلتم كل هذا الشر ولكن لا تحيدوا عن الرب بل اعبدوا الرب بكل قلوبكم *

*2 صموئيل 13: 28 فاوصى ابشالوم غلمانه قائلا انظروا. متى طاب قلب امنون بالخمر وقلت لكم اضربوا امنون فاقتلوه. لا تخافوا. أليس اني انا أمرتكم. فتشددوا وكونوا ذوي بأس *

*2 ملوك 25: 24 وحلف جدليا لهم ولرجالهم وقال لهم لا تخافوا من عبيد الكلدانيين. اسكنوا الارض وتعبّدوا لملك بابل فيكون لكم خير *

*2 اخبار 20: 15 فقال اصغوا يا جميع يهوذا وسكان اورشليم وايها الملك يهوشافاط. هكذا قال الرب لكم لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا بسبب هذا الجمهور الكثير لان الحرب ليست لكم بل لله *

*2 اخبار 20: 17 ليس عليكم ان تحاربوا في هذه. قفوا اثبتوا وانظروا خلاص الرب معكم يا يهوذا واورشليم لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا. غدا اخرجوا للقائهم والرب معكم *

*2 اخبار 32: 7 تشددوا وتشجعوا. لا تخافوا ولا ترتاعوا من ملك اشور ومن كل الجمهور الذي معه لان معنا اكثر مما معه *
* 
**اشعياء 35: 4 قولوا لخائفي القلوب تشددوا لا تخافوا. هوذا الهكم. الانتقام ياتي. جزاء الله. هو ياتي ويخلصكم *
* 
**اشعياء 51: 7 اسمعوا لي يا عارفي البر الشعب الذي شريعتي في قلبه. لا تخافوا من تعيير الناس ومن شتائمهم لا ترتاعوا *
* 
**ارميا 40: 9 فحلف لهم جدليا بن اخيقام بن شافان ولرجالهم قائلا لا تخافوا من ان تخدموا الكلدانيين. اسكنوا في الارض واخدموا ملك بابل فيحسن اليكم *
* 
**ارميا 42: 11 لا تخافوا ملك بابل الذي انتم خائفوه. لا تخافوه يقول الرب لاني انا معكم لاخلصكم وانقذكم من يده *
* 
**حجي 2: 5 حسب الكلام الذي عاهدتكم به عند خروجكم من مصر وروحي قائم في وسطكم. لا تخافوا *
* 
**زكريا 8: 15 هكذا عدت وفكرت في هذه الايام في ان احسن الى اورشليم وبيت يهوذا. لا تخافوا *
* 
**متى 14: 27 فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلا تشجعوا. انا هو. لا تخافوا *
* 
**مرقس 6: 50 لان الجميع رأوه واضطربوا. فللوقت كلمهم وقال لهم ثقوا. انا هو. لا تخافوا *
* 
**لوقا 2: 10 فقال لهم الملاكلا تخافوا. فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب *
* 
**لوقا 12: 4 ولكن اقول لكم يا احبائي لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون اكثر *
* 
**يوحنا 6:20 فقال لهم انا هو لا تخافوا*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الخيام*





*تكوين 4:20*
*20 فولدت عادة يابال.الذي كان ابا لساكني الخيام ورعاة المواشي.*

*عدد 24:5*
*5 ما احسن خيامك يا يعقوب مساكنك يا اسرائيل.*

*ايوب 12:6*
*6 خيام المخربين مستريحة والذين يغيظون الله مطمئنون الذين ياتون بالههم في يدهم*
* 
**عبرانيين 11:9*
*9 بالايمان تغرب في ارض الموعد كانها غريبة ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه*.

*
**اشعياء 54:2*
*2 اوسعي مكان خيمتك ولتبسط شقق مساكنك.لا تمسكي.اطيلي اطنابك وشددي اوتادك.*

*عبرانيين 3:7*
*7 لذلك كما يقول الروح القدس اليوم ان سمعتم صوته*

*اشعياء 40:22*
*22 الجالس على كرة الارض وسكانها كالجندب الذي ينشر السموات كسرادق ويبسطها كخيمة للسكن*

*اشعياء 54:2*
*2 اوسعي مكان خيمتك ولتبسط شقق مساكنك.لا تمسكي.اطيلي اطنابك وشددي اوتادك.*

*ارميا 10:20*
*20 خيمتي خربت وكل اطنابي قطعت.بنيّ خرجوا عني وليسوا.ليس من يبسط بعد خيمتي ويقيم شققي.*

*قضاة 4:21*
*21 فأخذت  ياعيل امرأة حابر وتد الخيمة وجعلت الميتدة في يدها وقارت اليه وضربت  الوتد في صدغه فنفذ الى الارض وهو متثقل في النوم ومتعب فمات.*

*تكوين 13:5*
*5 ولوط السائر مع ابرام كان له ايضا غنم وبقر وخيام.*

*تكوين 25:27*
*27 فكبر الغلامان.وكان عيسو انسانا يعرف الصيد انسان البرية ويعقوب انسانا كاملا يسكن الخيام.*

*عبرانيين 11:9*
*9 بالايمان تغرب في ارض الموعد كانها غريبة ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه.*

*خروج 33:8*
*8 وكان جميع الشعب اذا خرج موسى الى الخيمة يقومون ويقفون كل واحد في باب خيمته وينظرون وراء موسى حتى يدخل الخيمة.*

*عدد 24:2*
*2 ورفع بلعام عينيه ورأى اسرائيل حالا حسب اسباطه.فكان عليه روح الله*

*1 صموئيل 4:3*
*3 فجاء  الشعب الى المحلّة.وقال شيوخ اسرائيل لماذا كسرنا اليوم الرب امام  الفلسطينيين.لنأخذ لانفسنا من شيلوه تابوت عهد الرب فيدخل في وسطنا ويخلصنا  من يد اعدائنا.*

*1 صموئيل 4:10*
*10 فحارب الفلسطينيون وانكسر اسرائيل وهربوا كل واحد الى خيمته.وكانت الضربة عظيمة جدا.وسقط من اسرائيل ثلاثون الف راجل.*

*1 صموئيل 29:1*
*1 وجمع الفلسطينيون جميع جيوشهم الى افيق.وكان الاسرائيليون نازلين على العين التي في يزرعيل.*

*1 ملوك 16:16*
*16 فسمع الشعب النازلون من يقول قد فتن زمري وقتل ايضا الملك.فملّك كل اسرائيل عمري رئيس الجيش على اسرائيل في ذلك اليوم في المحلّة.*

*ارميا 35:7*
*7 ولا  تبنوا بيتا ولا تزرعوا زرعا ولا تغرسوا كرما ولا تكن لكم بل اسكنوا في  الخيام كل ايامكم لكي تحيوا اياما كثيرة على وجه الارض التي انتم متغربون  فيها.*

*ارميا 35:10*
*10 فسكنا في الخيام وسمعنا وعملنا حسب كل ما اوصانا به يوناداب ابونا.*

*اشعياء 13:20*
*20 لا تعمر الى الابد ولا تسكن الى دور فدور ولا يخيم هناك اعرابي ولا يربض هناك رعاة.*

*نشيد الانشاد 1:8*
*8 ان لم تعرفي ايتها الجميلة بين النساء فاخرجي على آثار الغنم وارعي جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة*
* 
**اشعياء 38:12*
*12 مسكني قد انقلع وانتقل عني كخيمة الراعي.لففت كالحائك حياتي.من النول يقطعني.النهار والليل تفنيني.*

*قضاة 6:5*
*5 لانهم كانوا يصعدون بمواشيهم وخيامهم ويجيئون كالجراد في الكثرة وليس لهم ولجمالهم عدد.ودخلوا الارض لكي يخربوها.*

*1 صموئيل 17:4*
*4 فخرج رجل مبارز من جيوش الفلسطينيين اسمه جليات من جتّ طوله ست اذرع وشبر.*

*2 ملوك 7:7*
*7 فقاموا وهربوا في العشاء وتركوا خيامهم وخيلهم وحميرهم والمحلّة كما هي وهربوا لاجل نجاة انفسهم.*

*1 اخبار 5:10*
*10 وفي ايام شاول عملوا حربا مع الهاجريين فسقطوا بايديهم وسكنوا في خيامهم في جميع جهات شرق جلعاد.*

*تكوين 24:67*
*67 فادخلها اسحق الى خباء سارة امه واخذ رفقة فصارت له زوجة واحبّها.فتعزّى اسحق بعد موت امه*
*
**تكوين 31:33*
*33 فدخل لابان خباء يعقوب وخباء ليئة وخباء الجاريتين ولم يجد.وخرج من خباء ليئة ودخل خباء راحيل.*

*عدد 1:52*
*52 وينزل بنو اسرائيل كلّ في محلته وكلّ عند رايته باجنادهم.*

*تكوين 13:10*
*10 فرفع لوط عينيه ورأى كل دائرة الاردن ان جميعها سقي قبلما اخرب الرب سدوم وعمورة كجنة الرب كارض مصر.حينما تجيء الى صوغر.*

*تكوين 13:12*
*12 ابرام سكن في ارض كنعان ولوط سكن في مدن الدائرة ونقل خيامه الى سدوم.*

*تكوين 26:17*
*17 فمضى اسحق من هناك ونزل في وادي جرار واقام هناك*
*18 فعاد  اسحق ونبش آبار الماء التي حفروها في ايام ابراهيم ابيه وطمّها  الفلسطينيون بعد موت ابيه.ودعاها باسماء كالاسماء التي دعاها بها ابوه.*

*1 صموئيل 29:1*
*1 وجمع الفلسطينيون جميع جيوشهم الى افيق.وكان الاسرائيليون نازلين على العين التي في يزرعيل.*

*
*
*تكوين 18:1*
*1 وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار.*

*تكوين 18:4*
*4 ليؤخذ قليل ماء واغسلوا ارجلكم واتكئوا تحت الشجرة.*

*قضاة 4:5*
*5 وهي جالسة تحت نخلة دبورة بين الرامة وبيت ايل في جبل افرايم.وكان بنو اسرائيل يصعدون اليها للقضاء.*

*2 صموئيل 16:22*
*22 فنصبوا لابشالوم الخيمة على السطح ودخل ابشالوم الى سراري ابيه امام جميع اسرائيل.*

*تثنية 1:33*
*33 السائر امامكم في الطريق ليلتمس لكم مكانا لنزولكم في نار ليلا ليريكم الطريق التي تسيرون فيها وفي سحاب نهارا.*
*
**اشعياء 38:12*
*12 مسكني قد انقلع وانتقل عني كخيمة الراعي.لففت كالحائك حياتي.من النول يقطعني.النهار والليل تفنيني.*

*عدد 24:5*
*5 ما احسن خيامك يا يعقوب مساكنك يا اسرائيل.*

*نشيد الانشاد 1:5*
*5 انا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات اورشليم كخيام قيدار كشقق سليمان.*

*تكوين 18:1* *1 وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار.*

*قضاة 4:20*
*20 فقال لها قفي بباب الخيمة ويكون اذا جاء احد وسألك أهنا رجل انك تقولين لا.*

*اشعياء 40:22* *22 الجالس على كرة الارض وسكانها كالجندب الذي ينشر السموات كسرادق ويبسطها كخيمة للسكن*

*اشعياء 54:2* *2 اوسعي مكان خيمتك ولتبسط شقق مساكنك.لا تمسكي.اطيلي اطنابك وشددي اوتادك.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الذهب *


*

**ايوب 28:1*
*1 لانه يوجد للفضة معدن وموضع للذهب حيث يمحصونه.*
*ايوب 28:6*
*6 حجارتها هي موضع الياقوت الازرق وفيها تراب الذهب.*

*تكوين 2:11*
*11 اسم الواحد فيشون.وهو المحيط بجميع ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.*

*1 ملوك 9:28*
*28 فأتوا الى اوفير واخذوا من هناك ذهبا اربع مئة وزنة وعشرين وزنة وأتوا بها الى الملك سليمان*
*مزامير 45:9
**9* ‎*بنات ملوك بين حظياتك.جعلت الملكة عن يمينك بذهب اوفير*

*مزامير 72:15*
*15 ‎ويعيش ويعطيه من ذهب شبا.ويصلّي لاجله دائما .اليوم كله يباركه*
*اشعياء 60:6
**6 تغطيك كثرة الجمال بكران مديان وعيفة كلها تأتي من شبا.تحمل ذهبا ولبانا وتبشر بتسابيح الرب.*

*2 اخبار 3:6*
*6 ورصّع البيت بحجارة كريمة للجمال.والذهب ذهب فروايم.*

*يوئيل 3:5*
*5 لانكم اخذتم فضتي وذهبي وادخلتم نفائسي الجيدة الى هياكلكم.*
*حجي 2:8*
*8 لي الفضة ولي الذهب يقول رب الجنود.*

*مزامير 68:13*
*13 ‎اذا اضطجعتم بين الحضائر فاجنحة حمامة مغشاة بفضة وريشها بصفرة الذهب‎.*
*
**خروج 39:3*
*3 ومدّوا الذهب صفائح وقدّوها خيوطا ليصنعوها في وسط الاسمانجوني والارجوان والقرمز والبوص صنعة الموشّي.*
*1 ملوك 10:16*
*16 وعمل الملك سليمان مئتي ترس من ذهب مطرّق.خصّ الترس الواحد ست مئة شاقل من الذهب.*
*17 وثلاث مئة مجن من ذهب مطرّق.خصّ المجن ثلاثة امناء من الذهب.وجعلها سليمان في بيت وعر لبنان.*

*خروج 32:3*
*3 فنزع كل الشعب اقراط الذهب التي في آذانهم وأتوا بها الى هرون.*
*4 فاخذ ذلك من ايديهم وصوّره بالازميل وصنعه عجلا مسبوكا.فقالوا هذه آلهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر.*
*امثال 17:3*
*3 البوطة للفضة والكور للذهب وممتحن القلوب الرب.*
*
**عزرا 8:27*
*27 وعشرين قدحا من الذهب الف درهم وآنية من نحاس صقيل جيد ثمين كالذهب.*
*اشعياء 13:12*
*12 واجعل الرجل اعز من الذهب الابريز والانسان اعز من ذهب اوفير.*
*
**ايوب 28:15*
*15 لا يعطى ذهب خالص بدلها ولا توزن فضة ثمنا لها.*
*16 لا توزن بذهب اوفير او بالجزع الكريم او الياقوت الازرق.*

*ايوب 28:19*
*19 لا يعادلها ياقوت كوش الاصفر ولا توزن بالذهب الخالص*
*مزامير 19:10
**10 ‎اشهى من الذهب والابريز الكثير واحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد‎.*
*مزامير 21:3*
*3 ‎لانك تتقدمه ببركات خير.وضعت على راسه تاجا من ابريز‎.*
*امثال 3:14*
*14 لان تجارتها خير من تجارة الفضة وربحها خير من الذهب الخالص.*

*زكريا 13:9*
*9 وادخل الثلث في النار وامحصهم كمحص الفضة وامتحنهم امتحان الذهب.هو يدعو باسمي وانا اجيبه.اقول هو شعبي وهو يقول الرب الهي*
*1 بطرس 1:7*
*7 لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح*
*
**نحميا 3:8*
*8 وبجانبهما رمم عزيئيل بن حرهايا من الصياغين.وبجانبه رمم حننيا من العطارين.وتركوا اورشليم الى السور العريض.*
*اشعياء 40:19*
*19 الصنم يسبكه الصانع والصائغ يغشيه بذهب ويصوغ سلاسل فضة.*
*
**حزقيال 27:22*
*22 تجار شبا ورعمة هم تجارك.بافخر كل انواع الطيب وبكل حجر كريم والذهب اقاموا اسواقك.*

*تكوين 13:2*
*2 وكان ابرام غنيا جدا في المواشي والفضة والذهب.*

*1 ملوك 9:11*
*11 وكان حيرام ملك صور قد ساعف سليمان بخشب ارز وخشب سرو وذهب حسب كل مسرّته.اعطى حينئذ الملك سليمان حيرام عشرين مدينة في ارض الجليل.*
*1 ملوك 9:28*
*28 فأتوا الى اوفير واخذوا من هناك ذهبا اربع مئة وزنة وعشرين وزنة وأتوا بها الى الملك سليمان*
*1 ملوك 10:11*
*11 وكذا سفن حيرام التي حملت ذهبا من اوفير اتت من اوفير بخشب الصندل كثيرا جدا وبحجارة كريمة.*

*2 اخبار 1:15*
*15 وجعل الملك الفضة والذهب في اورشليم مثل الحجارة وجعل الارز كالجميز الذي في السهل في الكثرة.*

*خروج 35:22*
*22 وجاء الرجال مع النساء.كل سموح القلب جاء بخزائم واقراط وخواتم وقلائد كل متاع من الذهب.وكل من قدم تقدمة ذهب للرب.*

*1 اخبار 22:14*
*14 هانذا  في مذلتي هيّأت لبيت الرب ذهبا مئة الف وزنة وفضة الف الف وزنة ونحاسا  وحديدا بلا وزن لانه كثير.وقد هيّأت خشبا وحجارة فتزيد عليها.*
*1 اخبار 29:4*
*4 ثلاثة آلاف وزنة ذهب من ذهب اوفير وسبعة آلاف وزنة فضة مصفّاة لاجل تغشية حيطان البيوت*
*1 اخبار 29:7*
*7 واعطوا  لخدمة بيت الله خمسة آلاف وزنة وعشرة آلاف درهم من الذهب وعشرة آلاف وزنة  من الفضة وثمانية عشر الف وزنة من النحاس ومئة الف وزنة من الحديد.*
*
**متى 10:9*
*9 لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضة ولا نحاسا في مناطقكم.*
*اعمال 3:6
*6 ‎فقال بطرس ليس لي فضة ولا ذهب ولكن الذي لي فاياه اعطيك.باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري قم وامش‎.

خروج 28:4
4 وهذه هي الثياب التي يصنعونها صدرة ورداء وجبّة وقميص مخرّم وعمامة ومنطقة.فيصنعون ثيابا مقدسة لهرون اخيك ولبنيه ليكهن لي.
5 وهم ياخذون الذهب والاسمانجوني والارجوان والقرمز والبوص
6 فيصنعون الرداء من ذهب واسمانجوني وارجوان وقرمز وبوص مبروم صنعة حائك حاذق.
مزامير 45:9
9 ‎بنات ملوك بين حظياتك.جعلت الملكة عن يمينك بذهب اوفير
*مزامير 45:13
**13 كلها مجد ابنة الملك في خدرها.منسوجة بذهب ملابسها‎.*

*خروج 36:34*
*34 وغشّى الالواح بذهب.وصنع حلقاتها من ذهب بيوتا للعوارض.وغشّى العوارض بذهب*
*خروج 36:38
**38 واعمدته خمسة ورززها.وغشّى رؤوسها وقضبانها بذهب.وقواعدها خمسا من نحاس*

*1 ملوك 6:21*
*21 وغشّى سليمان البيت من داخل بذهب خالص.وسدّ بسلاسل ذهب قدام المحراب.وغشّاه بذهب.*
*22 وجميع البيت غشّاه بذهب الى تمام كل البيت وكل المذبح الذي للمحراب غشّاه بذهب.*

*2 اخبار 3:10*
*10 وعمل في بيت قدس الاقداس كروبين صناعة الصياغة وغشّاهما بذهب.*
*
**خروج 25:11*
*11 وتغشّيه بذهب نقي.من داخل ومن خارج تغشّيه.وتصنع عليه اكليلا من ذهب حواليه.*
*12 وتسبك له اربع حلقات من ذهب وتجعلها على قوائمه الاربع.على جانبه الواحد حلقتان وعلى جانبه الثاني حلقتان.*
*13 وتصنع عصوين من خشب السنط وتغشّيهما بذهب.*

*1 ملوك 6:30*
*30 وغشّى ارض البيت بذهب من داخل ومن خارج.*

*1 ملوك 10:18*
*18 وعمل الملك كرسيا عظيما من عاج وغشّاه بذهب ابريز.*

*خروج 25:17*
*17 وتصنع غطاء من ذهب نقي طوله ذراعان ونصف وعرضه ذراع ونصف.*
*18 وتصنع كروبين من ذهب.صنعة خراطة تصنعهما على طرفي الغطاء.*

*خروج 25:31*
*31 وتصنع منارة من ذهب نقي.عمل الخراطة تصنع المنارة قاعدتها وساقها.تكون كاساتها وعجرها وازهارها منها.*
*2 اخبار 4:7*
*7 وعمل منائر ذهب عشرا كرسمها وجعلها في الهيكل خمسا عن اليمين وخمسا عن اليسار.*
*2 اخبار 4:20*
*20 والمنائر وسرجها لتّتقد حسب المرسوم امام المحراب من ذهب خالص*

*خروج 25:29*
*29 وتصنع صحافها وصحونها وكاساتها وجاماتها التي يسكب بها.من ذهب نقي تصنعها.*
*خروج 25:38*
*38 وملاقطها ومنافضها من ذهب نقي.*
*2 اخبار 4:19*
*19 وعمل سليمان كل الآنية التي لبيت الله ومذبح الذهب والموائد وعليها خبز الوجوه*
*20 والمنائر وسرجها لتّتقد حسب المرسوم امام المحراب من ذهب خالص*
*21 والازهار والسرج والملاقط من ذهب.وهو ذهب كامل.*
*22 والمقاص والمناضح والصحون والمجامر من ذهب خالص.وباب البيت ومصاريعه الداخلية لقدس الاقداس ومصاريع بيت الهيكل من ذهب*
*
**2 صموئيل 12:30*
*30 واخذ تاج ملكهم عن راسه ووزنه وزنة من الذهب مع حجر كريم وكان على راس داود.واخرج غنيمة المدينة كثيرة جدا.*
*مزامير 21:3*
*3 ‎لانك تتقدمه ببركات خير.وضعت على راسه تاجا من ابريز‎.*

*استير 4:11*
*11 ان  كل عبيد الملك وشعوب بلاد الملك يعلمون ان كل رجل دخل او امرأة الى الملك  الى الدار الداخلية ولم يدع فشريعته واحدة ان يقتل الا الذي يمدّ له الملك  قضيب الذهب فانه يحيا.وانا لم أدع لادخل الى الملك هذه الثلاثين يوما.*

*تكوين 41:42*
*42 وخلع فرعون خاتمه من يده وجعله في يد يوسف.والبسه ثياب بوص ووضع طوق ذهب في عنقه.*
*دانيال 5:29*
*29 حينئذ أمر بيلشاصر ان يلبّسوا دانيال الارجوان وقلادة من ذهب في عنقه وينادوا عليه انه يكون متسلطا ثالثا في المملكة.*

*نشيدالانشاد 5:14*
*14 يداه حلقتان من ذهب مرصعتان بالزبرجد.بطنه عاج ابيض مغلف بالياقوت الازرق.*
*يعقوب 2:2*
*2 فانه ان دخل الى مجمعكم رجل بخواتم ذهب في لباس بهي ودخل ايضا فقير بلباس وسخ*

*قضاة 8:24*
*24 ثم قال لهم جدعون اطلب منكم طلبة ان تعطوني كل واحد اقراط غنيمته.لانه كان لهم اقراط ذهب لانهم اسمعيليون.*
*قضاة 8:26*
*26 وكان  وزن اقراط الذهب التي طلب الفا وسبع مئة شاقل ذهبا ما عدا الاهلّة والحلق  واثواب الارجوان التي على ملوك مديان وما عدا القلائد التي في اعناق جمالهم.*
*
*
*ارميا 4:30*
*30 وانت  ايتها الخربة ماذا تعملين.اذا لبست قرمزا اذا تزينت بزينة من ذهب اذا كحلت  بالاثمد عينيك فباطلا تحسّنين ذاتك فقد رذلك العاشقون.يطلبون نفسك.*
*
**2 صموئيل 8:7*
*7 واخذ داود اتراس الذهب التي كانت على عبيد هدد عزر وأتى بها الى اورشليم.*
*1 ملوك 10:16*
*16 وعمل الملك سليمان مئتي ترس من ذهب مطرّق.خصّ الترس الواحد ست مئة شاقل من الذهب.*
*17 وثلاث مئة مجن من ذهب مطرّق.خصّ المجن ثلاثة امناء من الذهب.وجعلها سليمان في بيت وعر لبنان.*
*
**1 ملوك 10:21*
*21 وجميع آنية شرب الملك سليمان من ذهب وجميع آنية بيت وعر لبنان من ذهب خالص.لا فضة.هي لم تحسب شيئا في ايام سليمان.*
*استير 1:7*
*7 وكان السقاء من ذهب والآنية مختلفة الاشكال والخمر الملكي بكثرة حسب كرم الملك.*

*خروج 20:23*
*23 لا تصنعوا معي آلهة فضة ولا تصنعوا لكم آلهة ذهب.*
*مزامير 115:4*
*4 ‎اصنامهم فضة وذهب عمل ايدي الناس‎.*
*دانيال 5:4*
*4 كانوا يشربون الخمر ويسبحون آلهة الذهب والفضة والنحاس والحديد والخشب والحجر*

*استير 1:6*
*6 بانسجة  بيضاء وخضراء واسمانجونية معلّقة بحبال من بزّ وارجوان في حلقات من فضة  واعمدة من رخام واسرّة من ذهب وفضة على مجزّع من بهت ومرمر ودر ورخام اسود.*

*2 اخبار 9:18*
*18 وللكرسي ست درجات.وللكرسي موطئ من ذهب كلها متصلة ويدان من هنا ومن هناك على مكان الجلوس واسدان واقفان بجانب اليدين.*

*1 اخبار 28:14*
*14 فمن الذهب بالوزن لما هو من ذهب لكل آنية خدمة فخدمة ولجميع آنية الفضة فضة بالوزن لكل آنية خدمة فخدمة.*

*1 ملوك 15:19*
*19 ان بيني وبينك وبين ابي وابيك عهدا.هوذا قد ارسلت لك هدية من فضة وذهب فتعال انقض عهدك مع بعشا ملك اسرائيل فيصعد عني.*
*متى 2:11*
*11 وأتوا الى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم امه.فخروا وسجدوا له.ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهبا ولبانا ومرّا.*

*1 ملوك 20:3*
*3 لي فضتك وذهبك ولي نساؤك وبنوك الحسان.*
*1 ملوك 20:5*
*5 فرجع الرسل وقالوا هكذا تكلم بن هدد قائلا اني قد ارسلت اليك قائلا ان فضتك وذهبك ونساءك وبنيك تعطيني اياهم*
*2 ملوك 23:33*
*33 واسره فرعون نخو في ربلة في ارض حماة لئلا يملك في اورشليم وغرّم الارض بمئة وزنة من الفضة ووزنة من الذهب.*
*2 ملوك 23:35*
*35 ودفع  يهوياقيم الفضة والذهب لفرعون الا انه قوّم الارض لدفع الفضة بأمر  فرعون.كل واحد حسب تقويمه.فطالب شعب الارض بالفضة والذهب ليدفع لفرعون نخو*

*يشوع 6:19*
*19 وكل الفضة والذهب وآنية النحاس والحديد تكون قدسا للرب وتدخل في خزانة الرب.*
*2 صموئيل 8:11*
*11 وهذه ايضا قدسها الملك داود للرب مع الفضة والذهب الذي قدسه من جميع الشعوب الذين اخضعهم.*
*1 ملوك 15:15*
*15 وادخل اقداس ابيه واقداسه الى بيت الرب من الفضة والذهب والآنية.*

*تثنية 17:17*
*17 ولا يكثر له نساء لئلا يزيغ قلبه وفضة وذهبا لا يكثر له كثيرا.*

*اشعياء 2:7*
*7 وامتلأت ارضهم فضة وذهبا ولا نهاية لكنوزهم وامتلأت ارضهم خيلا ولا نهاية لمركباتهم.*

*جامعة 2:8*
*8 جمعت لنفسي ايضا فضة وذهبا وخصوصيات الملوك والبلدان.اتخذت لنفسي مغنين ومغنيات وتنعمات بني البشر سيدة وسيدات.*
*جامعة 2:11*
*11 ثم التفت انا الى كل اعمالي التي عملتها يداي والى التعب الذي تعبته في عمله فاذا الكل باطل وقبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس*

*مراثي 4:1*
*1 كيف اكدر الذهب تغير الابريز الجيد.انهالت حجارة القدس في راس كل شارع.*

*يعقوب 5:3*
*3 ذهبكم وفضتكم قد صدئا وصدأهما يكون شهادة عليكم ويأكل لحومكم كنار.قد كنزتم في الايام الاخيرة.*
*
**ايوب 23:10*
*10 لانه يعرف طريقي.اذا جربني اخرج كالذهب.*
*
**1 بطرس 1:7*
*7 لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح*

*رؤيا 3:18*
*18 اشير عليك ان تشتري مني ذهبا مصفى بالنار لكي تستغني.وثيابا بيضا لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عريتك.وكحّل عينيك بكحل كي تبصر.*

*1 كورنثوس 3:12*
*12 ولكن ان كان احد يبني على هذا الاساس ذهبا فضة حجارة كريمة خشبا عشبا قشا*

*دانيال 2:38*
*38 وحيثما يسكن بنو البشر ووحوش البر وطيور السماء دفعها ليدك وسلطك عليها جميعها.فانت هذا الراس من ذهب.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرب*


*تثنية 32:4*
*4 هو الصخر الكامل صنيعه.ان جميع سبله عدل.اله امانة لا جور فيه صديق وعادل هو*
* 
**اشعياء 65:16*
*16 فالذي يتبرك في الارض يتبرك باله الحق والذي يحلف في الارض يحلف باله الحق لان الضيقات الاولى قد نسيت ولانها استترت عن عينيّ*

*مزامير 89:14*
*14 ‎العدل والحق قاعدة كرسيك.الرحمة والامانة تتقدمان امام وجهك.*

*مزامير 146:6*
*6 الصانع السموات والارض البحر وكل ما فيها.الحافظ الامانة الى الابد‎.*

*مزامير 57:10*
*10 ‎لان رحمتك قد عظمت الى السموات والى الغمام حقك‎.*

*مزامير 86:15*
*15 ‎اما انت يا رب فاله رحيم ورؤوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة والحق*

*خروج 34:6*
*6 فاجتاز الرب قدامه ونادى الرب الرب اله رحيم ورؤوف بطيء الغضب وكثير الاحسان والوفاء.*

*عدد 23:19*
*19 ليس الله انسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن انسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي.*

*تيطس 1:2*
*2 على رجاء الحياة الابدية التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب قبل الازمنة الازلية*

*مزامير 57:10*
*10 ‎لان رحمتك قد عظمت الى السموات والى الغمام حقك‎.*

*مزامير 100:5*
*5 ‎لان الرب صالح.الى الابد رحمته والى دور فدور امانته*

*مزامير 85:10*
*10 ‎الرحمة والحق التقيا.البر والسلام تلاثما‎.*

*اشعياء 25:1*
*1 يا رب انت الهي اعظمك.احمد اسمك لانك صنعت عجبا.مقاصدك منذ القديم امانة وصدق.*

*رؤيا 15:3*
*3 وهم  يرتلون ترنيمة موسى عبد الله وترنيمة الخروف قائلين عظيمة وعجيبة هي  اعمالك ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء عادلة وحق هي طرقك يا ملك  القديسين.*

*مزامير 33:4*
*4 ‎لان كلمة الرب مستقيمة وكل صنعه بالامانة‎.*
* 
**مزامير 11:7*
*7 ‎لان الرب عادل ويحب العدل.المستقيم يبصر وجهه*
* 
**دانيال 4:37*
*37 فالآن انا نبوخذناصّر اسبح واعظم واحمد ملك السماء الذي كل اعماله حق وطرقه عدل ومن يسلك بالكبرياء فهو قادر على ان يذلّه*

*مزامير 19:9
**9 ‎خوف الرب نقي ثابت الى الابد.احكام الرب حق عادلة كلها‎.*

*مزامير 96:13*
*13 امام الرب لانه جاء.جاء ليدين الارض.يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بامانته*

*مزامير 119:160*
*160 ‎راس كلامك حق والى الدهر كل احكام عدلك*
* 
**يوحنا 17:17*
*17 قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق.*

*2 كورنثوس 1:20*
*20 لان مهما كانت مواعيد الله فهو فيه النعم وفيه الآمين لمجد الله بواسطتنا.*

*ميخا 7:20*
*20 تصنع الامانة ليعقوب والرأفة لابراهيم اللتين حلفت لآبائنا منذ ايام القدم*

*مزامير 25:10*
*10 ‎كل سبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته‎.*

*مزامير 57:3*
*3 ‎يرسل من السماء ويخلصني.عيّر الذي يتهممني.سلاه.يرسل الله رحمته وحقه‎.*

*رؤيا 16:7*
*7 وسمعت آخر من المذبح قائلا نعم ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء حق وعادلة هي احكامك*

*مزامير 98:3*
*3 ‎ذكر رحمته وامانته لبيت اسرائيل.رأت كل اقاصي الارض خلاص الهنا*

*مزامير 9:14*
*14 ‎لكي احدث بكل تسابيحك في ابواب ابنة صهيون مبتهجا بخلاصك*

*مزامير 31:5*
*5 ‎في يدك استودع روحي.فديتني يا رب اله الحق‎.*
* 
**تيطس 1:2*
*2 على رجاء الحياة الابدية التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب قبل الازمنة الازلية*

*مزامير 89:49*
*49 ‎اين مراحمك الأول يا رب التي حلفت بها لداود بامانتك‎.*

*2 اخبار 6:17*
*17 والآن ايها الرب اله اسرائيل فليتحقق كلامك الذي كلمت به عبدك داود.*

*2 صموئيل 2:6*
*6 والآن ليصنع الرب معكم احسانا وحقا وانا ايضا افعل معكم هذا الخير لانكم فعلتم هذا الامر.*

*اشعياء 38:19*
*19 الحي الحي هو يحمدك كما انا اليوم.الاب يعرّف البنين حقك.*

*مزامير 71:22*
*22 ‎فانا ايضا احمدك برباب حقك يا الهي.ارنم لك بالعود يا قدوس اسرائيل‎.*
* 
**مزامير 138:2*
*2 ‎اسجد في هيكل قدسك واحمد اسمك على رحمتك وحقك لانك قد عظمت كلمتك على كل اسمك‎.*

*تكوين 3:4*
*4 فقالت الحيّة للمرأة لن تموتا.*
*5 بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر.*


*1 يوحنا 1:10*
*10 ان قلنا اننا لم نخطئ نجعله كاذبا وكلمته ليست فينا*

*1 يوحنا 5:10*
*10 من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.*

*تكوين 24:27*
*27 وقال مبارك الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم الذي لم يمنع لطفه وحقه عن سيدي.اذ كنت انا في الطريق هداني الرب الى بيت اخوة سيدي.*

*تكوين 32:10*
*10 صغير انا عن جميع الطافك وجميع الامانة التي صنعت الى عبدك.فاني بعصاي عبرت هذا الاردن والآن قد صرت جيشين.*

*مزامير 98:3*
*3 ‎ذكر رحمته وامانته لبيت اسرائيل.رأت كل اقاصي الارض خلاص الهنا*
* 


*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الانسان*



*امثال 16:4*
*4 الرب صنع الكل لغرضه والشرير ايضا ليوم الشر.*
*رؤيا 4:11
*11 انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء وهي بارادتك كائنة وخلقت


تكوين 2:5
5 كل شجر البرية لم يكن بعد في الارض وكل عشب البرية لم ينبت بعد.لان الرب الاله لم يكن قد امطر على الارض.ولا كان انسان ليعمل الارض.
تكوين 2:7
7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.
*

يوب 22:2* *2 هل ينفع الانسان الله.بل ينفع نفسه الفطن.*
*مزامير 16:2*
*2 ‎قلت للرب انت سيدي.خيري لا شيء غيرك‎.*

*ايوب 7:17*
*17 ما هو الانسان حتى تعتبره وحتى تضع عليه قلبك*
*مزامير 8:4
*4 فمن هو الانسان حتى تذكره وابن آدم حتى تفتقده‎.


تكوين 1:27
27 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.
اشعياء 45:12
12 انا صنعت الارض وخلقت الانسان عليها.يداي انا نشرتا السموات وكل جندها انا أمرت.
*يوحنا 1:3*
*3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.*
*كولوسي 1:16*
*16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.*
*ايوب 33:4*
*4 روح الله صنعني ونسمة القدير احيتني

**تكوين 1:26*
*26 وقال  الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير  السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.*
*تكوين 1:31*
*31 ورأى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا*
*تثنية 4:32*
*32 فاسأل  عن الايام الاولى التي كانت قبلك من اليوم الذي خلق الله فيه الانسان على  الارض ومن اقصاء السماء الى اقصائها هل جرى مثل هذا الامر العظيم او هل سمع  نظيره.*
*ايوب 20:4*
*4 أما علمت هذا من القديم منذ وضع الانسان على الارض*
*تكوين 2:7*
*7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.*
*ايوب 33:6
**6 هانذا حسب قولك عوضا عن الله انا ايضا من الطين تقرصت

**تكوين 1:26*
*26 وقال  الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير  السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.*
*27 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.*
*1 كورنثوس 11:7*
*7 فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.واما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل.*
*تكوين 1:26*
*26 وقال  الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير  السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.*
*يعقوب 3:9*
*9 به نبارك الله الآب وبه نلعن الناس الذين قد تكوّنوا على شبه الله.*
*تكوين 1:27*
*27 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم.*
*تكوين 5:2*
*2 ذكرا وانثى خلقه وباركه ودعا اسمه آدم يوم خلق.*
*تكوين 2:7*
*7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.*
*1 كورنثوس 15:45*
*45 هكذا مكتوب ايضا.صار آدم الانسان الاول نفسا حية وآدم الآخير روحا محييا.*
*جامعة 7:29*
*29 انظر.هذا وجدت فقط ان الله صنع الانسان مستقيما.اما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة*

*كولوسي 3:10*
*10 ولبستم الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه*
*تكوين 2:16*
*16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا.*
*17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.*
*رومية 5:14*
*14 لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم الى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي.*
*تكوين 1:31*
*31 ورأى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا*

*تكوين 1:28*
*28 وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.*
*تكوين 5:2*
*2 ذكرا وانثى خلقه وباركه ودعا اسمه آدم يوم خلق.*
*تكوين 2:15*
*15 وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها.*
*تكوين 1:29*
*29 وقال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا.لكم يكون طعاما.*
*تكوين 9:3*
*3 كل دابة حية تكون لكم طعاما.كالعشب الاخضر دفعت اليكم الجميع.*

*تكوين 2:18*
*18 وقال الرب الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون آدم وحده.فاصنع له معينا نظيره.*
*تكوين 2:20*
*20 فدعا آدم باسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية.واما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره.*
*21 فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على آدم فنام.فأخذ واحدة من اضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحما.*
*22 وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من آدم امرأة واحضرها الى آدم.*
*23 فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي.هذه تدعى امرأة لانها من امرء اخذت.*
*24 لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا.*
*25 وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته وهما لا يخجلان*

*متى 6:25*
*25 لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون وبما تشربون.ولا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون.أليست الحياة افضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس.*
*لوقا 12:20*
*20 فقال له الله يا غبي هذه الليلة تطلب نفسك منك.فهذه التي اعددتها لمن تكون.*
*اعمال 14:22*
*22 يشددان انفس التلاميذ ويعظانهم ان يثبتوا في الايمان وانه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي ان ندخل ملكوت الله*
*1 بطرس 4:19*
*19 فاذا الذين يتألمون بحسب مشيئة الله فليستودعوا انفسهم كما لخالق امين في عمل الخير*

*امثال 18:14*
*14 روح الانسان تحتمل مرضه.اما الروح المكسورة فمن يحملها.*
*امثال 20:17*
*17 خبز الكذب لذيذ للانسان ومن بعد يمتلئ فمه حصى.*
*1 كورنثوس 2:11*
*11 لان من من الناس يعرف امور الانسان الا روح الانسان الذي فيه.هكذا ايضا امور الله لا يعرفها احد الا روح الله.*
*افسس 1:18*
*18 مستنيرة عيون اذهانكم لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين*
*افسس 4:18*
*18 اذ هم مظلمو الفكر ومتجنبون عن حياة الله لسبب الجهل الذي فيهم بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم.*
*1 كورنثوس 9:17*
*17 فانه ان كنت افعل هذا طوعا فلي اجر.ولكن ان كان كرها فقد استؤمنت على وكالة.*
*2 بطرس 1:21*
*21 لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس*

*1 اخبار 29:3*
*3 وايضا لاني قد سررت ببيت الهي لي خاصّة من ذهب وفضة قد دفعتها لبيت الهي فوق جميع ما هيّأته لبيت القدس*
*كولوسي 3:2*
*2 اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الارض.*

*رومية 2:15*
*15 الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبا في قلوبهم شاهدا ايضا ضميرهم وافكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية او محتجة.*
*1 تيموثاوس 4:2*
*2 في رياء اقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم*
*تكوين 41:9*
*9 ثم كلم رئيس السقاة فرعون قائلا انا اتذكر اليوم خطاياي.*
*1 كورنثوس 15:2*
*2 وبه ايضا تخلصون ان كنتم تذكرون اي كلام بشرتكم به الا اذا كنتم قد آمنتم عبثا.*

*ايوب 10:8*
*8 يداك كوّنتاني وصنعتاني كلي جميعا.أفتبتلعني.*
*9 اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين.أفتعيدني الى التراب.*
*10 ألم تصبّني كاللبن وخثّرتني كالجبن.*
*11 كسوتني جلدا ولحما فنسجتني بعظام وعصب.*
*ايوب 31:15*
*15 أوليس صانعي في البطن صانعه وقد صوّرنا واحد في الرحم.*

*مزامير 139:14*
*14 ‎احمدك من اجل اني قد امتزت عجبا.عجيبة هي اعمالك ونفسي تعرف ذلك يقينا‎.*

*اعمال 17:26*
*26 ‎وصنع من دم واحد كل امة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الارض وحتم بالاوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم‎.*

*تكوين 2:7*
*7 وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.*
*تكوين 7:22*
*22 كل ما في انفه نسمة روح حياة من كل ما في اليابسة مات.*
*ايوب 33:4*
*4 روح الله صنعني ونسمة القدير احيتني.*

*ايوب 32:8*
*8 ولكن في الناس روحا ونسمة القدير تعقلهم.*
*9 ليس الكثيرو الايام حكماء ولا الشيوخ يفهمون الحق.*

*مزامير 8:5*
*5 ‎وتنقصه قليلا عن الملائكة وبمجد وبهاء تكلله‎.*
*عبرانيين 2:7*
*7 وضعته قليلا عن الملائكة.بمجد وكرامة كللته واقمته على اعمال يديك.*

*1 كورنثوس 15:47*
*47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء.*

*1 كورنثوس 15:39*
*39 ليس كل جسد جسدا واحدا بل للناس جسد واحد وللبهائم جسد آخر.وللسمك آخر وللطير آخر.*

*متى 6:26*
*26 انظروا الى طيور السماء.انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع الى مخازن.وابوكم السماوي يقوتها.ألستم انتم بالحري افضل منها.*
*متى 10:31*
*31 فلا تخافوا.انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة.*
*متى 12:12*
*12 فالانسان كم هو افضل من الخروف.اذا يحل فعل الخير في السبوت.*

*ايوب 35:11
*11 الذي يعلمنا اكثر من وحوش الارض ويجعلنا احكم من طيور السماء.


تكوين 1:28
28 وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض.
مزامير 8:6
6 ‎تسلطه على اعمال يديك.جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه‎.
7 ‎الغنم والبقر جميعا وبهائم البر ايضا‎.
8 ‎وطيور السماء وسمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه‎.

*تكوين 2:19*
*19 وجبل  الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء.فاحضرها الى آدم  ليرى ماذا يدعوها.وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها.*
*20 فدعا آدم باسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية.واما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره.*

*1 كورنثوس 13:11*
*11 لما كنت طفلا كطفل كنت اتكلم وكطفل كنت افطن وكطفل كنت افتكر.ولكن لما صرت رجلا ابطلت ما للطفل.*

*اشعياء 45:9*
*9 ويل لمن يخاصم جابله.خزف بين اخزاف الارض.هل يقول الطين لجابله ماذا تصنع.او يقول عملك ليس له يدان.*
*ايوب 25:6*
*6 فكم بالحري الانسان الرمّة وابن آدم الدود*

*ايوب 11:12*
*12 اما الرجل ففارغ عديم الفهم وكجحش الفراء يولد الانسان*
*يعقوب 2:20*
*20 ولكن هل تريد ان تعلم ايها الانسان الباطل ان الايمان بدون اعمال ميت.*

*تكوين 6:12*
*12 ورأى الله الارض فاذا هي قد فسدت.اذ كان كل بشر قد افسد طريقه على الارض*
*يوئيل 2:28*
*28 ويكون بعد ذلك اني اسكب روحي على كل بشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم احلاما ويرى شبابكم رؤى.*

*اشعياء 40:6*
*6 صوت قائل ناد.فقال بماذا انادي.كل جسد عشب وكل جماله كزهر الحقل.*
*7 يبس العشب ذبل الزهر لان نفخة الرب هبت عليه.حقا الشعب عشب.*
*8 يبس العشب ذبل الزهر واما كلمة الهنا فتثبت الى الابد*
*1 بطرس 1:24*
*24 لان كل جسد كعشب وكل مجد انسان كزهر عشب.العشب يبس وزهره سقط*

*اشعياء 64:8*
*8 والآن يا رب انت ابونا.نحن الطين وانت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك*
*ارميا 18:2*
*2 قم انزل الى بيت الفخاري وهناك اسمعك كلامي.*
*ارميا 18:6*
*6 أما استطيع ان اصنع بكم كهذا الفخاري يا بيت اسرائيل يقول الرب.هوذا كالطين بيد الفخاري انتم هكذا بيدي يا بيت اسرائيل.*

*مزامير 144:4*
*4 الانسان اشبه نفخة.ايامه مثل ظل عابر*

*مزامير 90:5*
*5 ‎جرفتهم.كسنة يكونون.بالغداة كعشب يزول‎.*
*ايوب 11:12*
*12 اما الرجل ففارغ عديم الفهم وكجحش الفراء يولد الانسان*
*تكوين 2:25*
*25 وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته وهما لا يخجلان*

*تكوين 3:1*
*1 وكانت الحيّة أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله.فقالت للمرأة أحقا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة.*
*2 فقالت المرأة للحيّة من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل.*
*3 واما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمسّاه لئلا تموتا.*
*4 فقالت الحيّة للمرأة لن تموتا.*
*5 بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر.*
*6 فرأت المرأة ان الشجرة جيدة للأكل وانها بهجة للعيون وان الشجرة شهيّة للنظر.فأخذت من ثمرها واكلت واعطت رجلها ايضا معها فأكل.*
*7 فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان.فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مآزر*
*8 وسمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار.فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.*
*9 فنادى الرب الاله آدم وقال له اين انت.*
*10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت.*
*11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.*
*12 فقال آدم المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت.*

*تكوين 3:10*
*10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت.*

*تكوين 3:7*
*7 فانفتحت اعينهما وعلما انهما عريانان.فخاطا اوراق تين وصنعا لانفسهما مآزر*

*تكوين 3:21*
*21 وصنع الرب الاله لآدم وامرأته اقمصة من جلد والبسهما*

*تكوين 3:16*
*16 وقال للمرأة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك.بالوجع تلدين اولادا.والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك.*
*17 وقال لآدم لانك سمعت لقول امرأتك وأكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تأكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك.بالتعب تأكل منها كل ايام حياتك.*
*18 وشوكا وحسكا تنبت لك وتأكل عشب الحقل.*
*19 بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي أخذت منها.لانك تراب والى تراب تعود*

*تكوين 3:23*
*23 فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي أخذ منها.*
*24 فطرد الانسان واقام شرقي جنة عدن الكروبيم ولهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة*

*رومية 5:12*
*12 من اجل ذلك كأنما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع.*
*13 فانه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم.على ان الخطية لا تحسب ان لم يكن ناموس.*
*14 لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم الى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي.*
*15 ولكن  ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة.لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون  فبالأولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع  المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين.*
*16 وليس كما بواحد قد اخطأ هكذا العطية.لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة.واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير.*
*17 لانه  ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون  فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح.*
*18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.*
*19 لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا.*

*جامعة 7:29*
*29 انظر.هذا وجدت فقط ان الله صنع الانسان مستقيما.اما هم فطلبوا اختراعات كثيرة*

*مزامير 51:5*
*5 ‎هانذا بالاثم صوّرت وبالخطية حبلت بي امي*

*ايوب 5:7*
*7 ولكن الانسان مولود للمشقة كما ان الجوارح لارتفاع الجناح*
*ايوب 7:1*
*1 أليس جهاد للانسان على الارض وكايام الاجير ايامه.*

*1 اخبار 29:15*
*15 لاننا نحن غرباء امامك ونزلاء مثل كل آبائنا.ايامنا كالظل على الارض وليس رجاء.*

*ايوب 7:1*
*1 أليس جهاد للانسان على الارض وكايام الاجير ايامه.*

*ايوب 14:1*
*1 الانسان مولود المرأة قليل الايام وشبعان تعبا.*

*مزامير 90:10*
*10 ‎ايام سنينا هي سبعون سنة.وان كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة وافخرها تعب وبلية.لانها تقرض سريعا فنطير‎.*

*جامعة 10:2*
*2 قلب الحكيم عن يمينه وقلب الجاهل عن يساره.*

*جامعة 10:14*
*14 والجاهل يكثر الكلام.لا يعلم انسان ما يكون وماذا يصير بعده من يخبره.*

*جامعة 2:22*
*22 لانه ماذا للانسان من كل تعبه ومن اجتهاد قلبه الذي تعب فيه تحت الشمس.*
*جامعة 6:12*
*12 لانه من يعرف ما هو خير للانسان في الحياة مدة ايام حياة باطله التي يقضيها كالظل.لانه من يخبر الانسان بما يكون بعده تحت الشمس*

*ارميا 10:23*
*23 عرفت يا رب انه ليس للانسان طريقه.ليس لانسان يمشي ان يهدي خطواته.*
*امثال 20:24*
*24 من الرب خطوات الرجل.اما الانسان فكيف يفهم طريقه.*

*مزامير 39:6*
*6 ‎انما كخيال يتمشى الانسان.انما باطلا يضجّون.يذخر ذخائر ولا يدري من يضمها*

*مزامير 94:10*
*10 ‎المؤدب الامم ألا يبكت.المعلم الانسان معرفة‎.*

*امثال 5:21*
*21 لان طرق الانسان امام عيني الرب وهو يزن كل سبله.*
*امثال 20:24*
*24 من الرب خطوات الرجل.اما الانسان فكيف يفهم طريقه.*

*امثال 16:1*
*1 للانسان تدابير القلب ومن الرب جواب اللسان.*

*امثال 16:1*
*1 للانسان تدابير القلب ومن الرب جواب اللسان.*
*ايوب 7:20*
*20 أأخطأت.ماذا افعل لك يا رقيب الناس.لماذا جعلتني عاثورا لنفسك حتى اكون على نفسي حملا.*
*مزامير 36:6*
*6 ‎عدلك مثل جبال الله واحكامك لجة عظيمة.الناس والبهائم تخلّص يا‏ رب‎.*

*مزامير 145:15*
*15 ‎اعين الكل اياك تترجى وانت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه‎.*
*16 ‎تفتح يدك فتشبع كل حيّ رضى‎.*

*ايوب 14:19*
*19 الحجارة تبليها المياه وتجرف سيولها تراب الارض.وكذلك انت تبيد رجاء الانسان.*
*مزامير 76:10*
*10 ‎لان غضب الانسان يحمدك.بقية الغضب تتمنطق بها*

*مزامير 39:11*
*11 ‎بتأديبات ان ادبت الانسان من اجل اثمه افنيت مثل العث مشتهاه‎.‎انما كل انسان نفخة.سلاه‎.*

*مزامير 90:3*
*3 ‎ترجع الانسان الى الغبار وتقول ارجعوا يا بني آدم‎.*

*ايوب 9:2*
*2 صحيح.قد علمت انه كذا.فكيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله.*
*ايوب 25:4*
*4 فكيف يتبرر الانسان عند الله وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة.*
*مزامير 143:2*
*2 ‎ولا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك فانه لن يتبرر قدامك حيّ‎.*
*رومية 3:20*
*20 لانه باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه.لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية*

*ايوب 15:14*
*14 من هو الانسان حتى يزكو او مولود المرأة حتى يتبرر.*
*ارميا 2:22*
*22 فانك وان اغتسلت بنطرون واكثرت لنفسك الاشنان فقد نقش اثمك امامي يقول السيد الرب*

*امثال 16:2*
*2 كل طرق الانسان نقية في عيني نفسه.والرب وازن الارواح.*

*يوحنا 2:25*
*25 ولانه لم يكن محتاجا ان يشهد احد عن الانسان لانه علم ما كان في الانسان*

*يوحنا 1:14*
*14 والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.*
*عبرانيين 2:14*
*14 فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس*
*عبرانيين 2:16*
*16 لانه حقا ليس يمسك الملائكة بل يمسك نسل ابراهيم*

*فيلبي 2:7*
*7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.*

*فيلبي 2:8*
*8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.*

*اعمال 2:22*
*22 ايها  الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال.يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من  قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا  تعلمون‎.*
*1 كورنثوس 15:47*
*47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء.*

*1 كورنثوس 11:3*
*3 ولكن اريد ان تعلموا ان راس كل رجل هو المسيح.واما راس المرأة فهو الرجل.وراس المسيح هو الله.*

*اشعياء 32:2*
*2 ويكون انسان كمخبإ من الريح وستارة من السيل كسواقي ماء في مكان يابس كظل صخرة عظيمة في ارض معيية.*

*1 كورنثوس 15:21*
*21 فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.*
*22 لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.*

*مزامير 62:12*
*12 ‎ولك يا رب الرحمة لانك انت تجازي الانسان كعمله*
*رومية 2:6*
*6 الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله.*

*جامعة 8:8*
*8 ليس لانسان سلطان على الروح ليمسك الروح ولا سلطان على يوم الموت ولا تخلية في الحرب ولا ينجي الشر اصحابه*

*ايوب 2:4*
*4 فاجاب الشيطان الرب وقال.جلد بجلد وكل ما للانسان يعطيه لاجل نفسه.*

*امثال 18:14*
*14 روح الانسان تحتمل مرضه.اما الروح المكسورة فمن يحملها.*

*امثال 18:14*
*14 روح الانسان تحتمل مرضه.اما الروح المكسورة فمن يحملها.*

*مزامير 118:8*
*8 ‎الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على انسان*
*اشعياء 2:22*
*22 كفوا عن الانسان الذي في انفه نسمة لانه ماذا يحسب*

*مزامير 60:11*
*11 ‎اعطنا عونا في الضيق فباطل هو خلاص الانسان‎.*

*جامعة 12:13*
*13 فلنسمع ختام الأمر كله.اتّق الله واحفظ وصاياه لان هذا هو الانسان كله.*


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرسل*





*عبرانيين 3:1*
*1 من ثم ايها الاخوة القديسون شركاء الدعوة السماوية لاحظوا رسول اعترافنا ورئيس كهنته المسيح يسوع*

*مرقس 3:14*
*14 واقام اثني عشر ليكونوا معه وليرسلهم ليكرزوا.*

*يوحنا 15:16*
*16 ليس انتم اخترتموني بل انا اخترتكم واقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم.لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي.*

*لوقا 6:13*
*13 ولما كان النهار دعا تلاميذه واختار منهم اثني عشر الذين سماهم ايضا رسلا.*

*1 كورنثوس 1:1*
*1 بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله وسوستانيس الاخ*
* 
*1 كورنثوس 12:28
28 فوضع الله اناسا في الكنيسة اولا رسلا ثانيا انبياء ثالثا معلمين ثم قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء اعوانا تدابير وانواع ألسنة.

غلاطية 1:1
1 بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب الذي اقامه من الاموات
* 
*غلاطية 1:15
15 ولكن لما سرّ الله الذي افرزني من بطن امي ودعاني بنعمته
16 ان يعلن ابنه فيّ لابشر به بين الامم للوقت لم استشر لحما ودما

متى 10:1
1 ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم سلطانا على ارواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف.

مرقس 3:13
13 ثم صعد الى الجبل ودعا الذين ارادهم فذهبوا اليه.

اعمال 20:24
24 ‎ولكنني لست احتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى اتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي اخذتها من الرب يسوع لاشهد ببشارة نعمة الله‎.
* 
*رومية 1:5
5 الذي به لاجل اسمه قبلنا نعمة ورسالة لاطاعة الايمان في جميع الامم

اعمال 20:24
24 ‎ولكنني لست احتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي حتى اتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي اخذتها من الرب يسوع لاشهد ببشارة نعمة الله‎.
* 
*رومية 1:5
5 الذي به لاجل اسمه قبلنا نعمة ورسالة لاطاعة الايمان في جميع الامم

*اعمال 4:13* *13 فلما رأوا مجاهرة بطرس ويوحنا ووجدوا انهما انسانان عديما العلم وعاميّان تعجبوا.فعرفوهما انهما كانا مع يسوع‎.*

*متى 4:18* *18 واذ كان يسوع ماشيا عند بحر الجليل ابصر اخوين سمعان الذي يقال له بطرس واندراوس اخاه يلقيان شبكة في البحر فانهما كانا صيادين.*

*متى 10:5*
*5 هؤلاء الاثنا عشر ارسلهم يسوع واوصاهم قائلا.الى طريق امم لا تمضوا والى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا.*
*6 بل اذهبوا بالحري الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة.*

*لوقا 24:47*
*47 وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدأ من اورشليم.*

*اعمال 13:46*
*46 ‎فجاهر بولس وبرنابا وقالا كان يجب ان تكلّموا انتم اولا بكلمة الله ولكن اذ دفعتموها عنكم وحكمتم انكم غير مستحقين للحياة الابدية هوذا نتوجه الى الامم‎.*

*متى 28:19*
*19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.*
*20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين*
* 
*مرقس 16:15
15 وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها.

2 تيموثاوس 1:11
11 الذي جعلت انا له كارزا ورسولا ومعلّما للامم.

متى 28:20
20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.آمين

*متى 10:27*
*27 الذي اقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور.والذي تسمعونه في الاذن نادوا به على السطوح.*
*28 ولا  تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها.بل خافوا  بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم.*
*29 أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس.وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الارض بدون ابيكم.*
*30 واما انتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة.*
*31 فلا تخافوا.انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة.*
*32 فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي الذي في السموات.*
*33 ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات*


*يوحنا 20:22*
*22 ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس*

*اعمال 2:1*
*1 ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معا بنفس واحدة‎.*
*2 ‎وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين‎.*
*3 ‎وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كانها من نار واستقرت على كل واحد منهم‎.*
*4 ‎وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا*
* 
*اعمال 9:17
17 ‎فمضى  حنانيا ودخل البيت ووضع عليه يديه وقال ايها الاخ شاول قد ارسلني الرب  يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر وتمتلئ من الروح القدس‎.

يوحنا 14:26
26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم
* 
*يوحنا 15:26
26 ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي.

يوحنا 16:13
13 واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.

متى 10:19
19 فمتى اسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تتكلمون.لانكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به.
20 لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم.

لوقا 12:11
11 ومتى قدموكم الى المجامع والرؤساء والسلاطين فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تحتجّون او بما تقولون.
12 لان الروح القدس يعلّمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب ان تقولوه

اعمال 6:4
4 ‎واما نحن فنواظب على الصلاة وخدمة الكلمة‎.
* 
*اعمال 20:27
27 ‎لاني لم أؤخر ان اخبركم بكل مشورة الله‎.

متى 20:26
26 فلا يكون هكذا فيكم.بل من اراد ان يكون فيكم عظيما فليكن لكم خادما.
27 ومن اراد ان يكون فيكم اولا فليكن لكم عبدا.

مرقس 9:33
33 وجاء الى كفرناحوم.واذ كان في البيت سألهم بماذا كنتم تتكالمون فيما بينكم في الطريق.
34 فسكتوا.لانهم تحاجوا في الطريق بعضهم مع بعض في من هو اعظم.
35 فجلس ونادى الاثني عشر وقال لهم اذا اراد احد ان يكون اولا فيكون آخر الكل وخادما للكل.
36 فاخذ ولدا واقامه في وسطهم ثم احتضنه وقال لهم.
37 من قبل واحدا من اولاد مثل هذا باسمي يقبلني ومن قبلني فليس يقبلني انا بل الذي ارسلني
* 
*لوقا 22:24
24 وكانت بينهم ايضا مشاجرة من منهم يظن انه يكون اكبر.
25 فقال لهم.ملوك الامم يسودونهم والمتسلطون عليهم يدعون محسنين.
26 واما انتم فليس هكذا.بل الكبير فيكم ليكن كالاصغر.والمتقدم كالخادم.
27 لان من هو اكبر.الذي يتكئ ام الذي يخدم.أليس الذي يتكئ.ولكني انا بينكم كالذي يخدم.
28 انتم الذين ثبتوا معي في تجاربي.
29 وانا اجعل لكم كما جعل لي ابي ملكوتا.
30 لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر

متى 10:37
37 من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني.
38 ومن لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني.
39 من وجد حياته يضيعها.ومن اضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها.

يوحنا 15:17
17 بهذا اوصيكم حتى تحبوا بعضكم بعضا

متى 16:19
19 وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات.فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السموات.وكل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السموات.

متى 18:18
18 الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء.وكل ما تحلّونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء.

2 كورنثوس 11:5
5 لاني احسب اني لم انقص شيئا عن فائقي الرسل.

يوحنا 15:19
19 لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته.ولكن لانكم لستم من العالم بل انا اخترتكم من العالم لذلك يبغضكم العالم.

يوحنا 17:16
16 ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.

متى 10:22
22 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي.ولكن الذي يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص.

متى 24:9
9 حينئذ يسلمونكم الى ضيق ويقتلونكم وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الامم لاجل اسمي.

يوحنا 15:18
18 ان كان العالم يبغضكم فاعلموا انه قد ابغضني قبلكم.

متى 10:16
16 ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب.فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام.

متى 10:18
18 وتساقون امام ولاة وملوك من اجلي شهادة لهم وللامم.

لوقا 21:16
16 وسوف تسلمون من الوالدين والاخوة والاقرباء والاصدقاء.ويقتلون منكم.

يوحنا 15:20
20 اذكروا الكلام الذي قلته لكم ليس عبد اعظم من سيده.ان كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم.وان كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي فسيحفظون كلامكم.

يوحنا 16:2
2 سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعةفيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله.

لوقا 1:2
2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة
* 
*اعمال 1:22
22 منذ معمودية يوحنا الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا يصير واحدا منهم شاهدا معنا بقيامته‎.
* 
*1 كورنثوس 9:1
1 ألست انا رسولا.ألست انا حرا.أما رأيت يسوع المسيح ربنا.ألستم انتم عملي في الرب.

1 يوحنا 1:1
1 الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة.

لوقا 24:33
33 فقاما في تلك الساعة ورجعا الى اورشليم ووجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم والذين معهم
34 وهم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان.
35 واما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز
36 وفيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم.
37 فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا.
38 فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم.
39 انظروا يديّ ورجليّ اني انا هو.جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي.
40 وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه.
41 وبينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبون قال لهم أعندكم ههنا طعام.

لوقا 24:51
51 وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأصعد الى السماء.

اعمال 1:2
2 الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم‎.
3 ‎الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيّا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم وهو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما ويتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله‎.
4 ‎وفيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذي سمعتموه مني‎.
5 ‎لان يوحنا عمد بالماء واما انتم فستتعمّدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الايام بكثير‎.
6 ‎اما هم المجتمعون فسألوه قائلين يا رب هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك الى اسرائيل‎.
7 ‎فقال لهم ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه‎.
8 ‎لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض
9 ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون.واخذته سحابة عن اعينهم‎.
* 
*اعمال 10:40
40 ‎هذا اقامه الله في اليوم الثالث واعطى ان يصير ظاهرا
41 ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم.لنا نحن الذين اكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الاموات‎.
* 
*1 كورنثوس 15:8
8 وآخر الكل كانه للسقط ظهر لي انا.

متى 10:1
1 ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم سلطانا على ارواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف.

متى 10:8
8 اشفوا مرضى.طهروا برصا.اقيموا موتى.اخرجوا شياطين.مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا.

مرقس 16:20
20 واما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا في كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالآيات التابعة.آمين
* 
*لوقا 9:1
1 ودعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا على جميع الشياطين وشفاء امراض.

اعمال 2:43
43 ‎وصار خوف في كل نفس.وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على ايدي الرسل‎.


----------



## besm alslib (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*الروح القدس*

*امثال 1:23*
*23 ارجعوا عند توبيخي.هانذا افيض لكم روحي.اعلمكم كلماتي*

*اشعياء 11:2*
*2 ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب.*
*اشعياء 40:13*
*13 من قاس روح الرب ومن مشيره يعلمه.*
*14 من استشاره فافهمه وعلمه في طريق الحق وعلمه معرفة وعرفه سبيل الفهم.*

*افسس 1:16*
*16 لا ازال شاكرا لاجلكم ذاكرا اياكم في صلواتي*
*17 كي يعطيكم اله ربنا يسوع المسيح ابو المجد روح الحكمة والاعلان في معرفته*

*نحميا 9:20*
*20 واعطيتهم روحك الصالح لتعليمهم ولم تمنع منّك عن افواههم واعطيتهم ماء لعطشهم*
*1 كورنثوس 2:12*
*12 ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الاشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله*
*13 التي نتكلم بها ايضا لا باقوال تعلّمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات.*
*1 كورنثوس 2:9*
*9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه*
*10 فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه.لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله.*
*1 كورنثوس 2:10*
*10 فاعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه.لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى اعماق الله.*
*1 كورنثوس 2:13*
*13 التي نتكلم بها ايضا لا باقوال تعلّمها حكمة انسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات.*
*يوحنا 16:14*
*14 ذاك يمجدني لانه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم.*
*لوقا 2:26*
*26 وكان قد أوحي اليه بالروح القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب.*
*اعمال 21:11*
*11 ‎فجاء  الينا واخذ منطقة بولس وربط يدي نفسه ورجليه وقال هذا يقوله الروح  القدس.الرجل الذي له هذه المنطقة هكذا سيربطه اليهود في اورشليم ويسلمونه  الى ايدي الامم‎.*

*يوحنا 14:26*
*26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم*

*اشعياء 30:21*
*21 واذناك تسمعان كلمة خلفك قائلة هذه هي الطريق اسلكوا فيها حينما تميلون الى اليمين وحينما تميلون الى اليسار.*
*حزقيال 36:27*
*27 واجعل روحي في داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون احكامي وتعملون بها.*

*مرقس 13:11*
*11 فمتى  ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما تتكلمون ولا تهتموا.بل مهما أعطيتم  في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا.لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس.*
*لوقا 12:12*
*12 لان الروح القدس يعلّمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب ان تقولوه*

*1 كورنثوس 12:8*
*8 فانه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة.ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد.*

*يوحنا 14:26*
*26 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم*
*يوحنا 16:13
*13 واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.
*اعمال 15:28*
*28 ‎لانه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن ان لا نضع عليكم ثقلا اكثر غير هذه الاشياء الواجبة*

*رؤيا 2:7*
*7 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس.من يغلب فسأعطيه ان يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله*
*رؤيا 2:11
*11 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس من يغلب فلا يؤذيه الموت الثاني
*رؤيا 2:29
*29 من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس


1 كورنثوس 2:14
14 ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه لانه انما يحكم فيه روحيا.


----------

